# CONNECTIONS 4 #91



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I like Simon and garfunkle too. Now songs have 4 words over and over. I've been listening to Canadian songs in French. I don't know what the words mean but they sound lovely and I'm too alone to want to hear love songs. I'd like a high school book to learn some of the language. I also listen to Spanish music and some Indian music. I use to get Italian music from Utica NY which was far. It came in on a radio in a mahogany cabinet with a circular dial face with pretty colors. We can't get tubes for it but I still kept it. The cabinet is pretty.
> My friend had her picture taken on a camel in Australia...how do they get on them.?


If you can believe pictures, the camel kneels down for the person to get on. I have a child's Spanish book. It just has the English word and then the same word in Spanish. I was always going to learn a few words. That hasn't happened yet.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I like Simon and garfunkle too. Now songs have 4 words over and over. I've been listening to Canadian songs in French. I don't know what the words mean but they sound lovely and I'm too alone to want to hear love songs. I'd like a high school book to learn some of the language. I also listen to Spanish music and some Indian music. I use to get Italian music from Utica NY which was far. It came in on a radio in a mahogany cabinet with a circular dial face with pretty colors. We can't get tubes for it but I still kept it. The cabinet is pretty.
> My friend had her picture taken on a camel in Australia...how do they get on them.?


I think they make the camels lie down, you climb on and then the camels stands up!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> He was an ass and so were his friends, but cuddly with it. xx


OMG...I get it no...Linky got me worried. I thought Id upset you. Silly stupid old woman me!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Is the highlighted word yours, or courtesy of Autocorrect?? ????????????


It's mine but I pinched it from a female radio presenter from a few years back, she used to say she had 'a touch of the chesticles'!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Yes, and I think here the people are rude or just don't think. If you back out of a parking space another will start when you are half done and block you then expect you to pull back into the space. Or they walk in front of you in the market with no "excuse me". Or tell you they refuse to discuss politics when you never planned to discuss politics and then tell you their opinion for 15 minutes. I have a friend who does a monologue for at least an hour not letting me get a word in and then says she has to go. I don't think I dwell on them but as they happen I want to kick a wall.


Those things make me cross too, I despise thoughtlessness, ignorance and bad manners, so there!!!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jollypolly said:


> I like Simon and garfunkle too. Now songs have 4 words over and over. I've been listening to Canadian songs in French. I don't know what the words mean but they sound lovely and I'm too alone to want to hear love songs. I'd like a high school book to learn some of the language. I also listen to Spanish music and some Indian music. I use to get Italian music from Utica NY which was far. It came in on a radio in a mahogany cabinet with a circular dial face with pretty colors. We can't get tubes for it but I still kept it. The cabinet is pretty.
> My friend had her picture taken on a camel in Australia...how do they get on them.?


The camels lay down, you climb aboard and then they get up, it's like riding a bucking bronco when they do. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I love the line from the Dori movie..."just keep swimming". I was hoping to get more of the sweater done but I had a collar to work on. I just said "phooey" and worked on the collar. Last time I walked on the hardwood floor with socks I fell so of course I did it again today. Nothing hurt but my ego. I landed on Sunday newspaper bag. I used the couch to pull myself up.


Please do not do that again, broken hips are very painful and can lead to other bad things!!! :sm22: :sm14: :sm24: xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Could drinking alcohol through a straw help. When there is a will there is a way. .


Haha, sounds like a good idea but probably not in the spirit of the doctor's advice!!xxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> It's wouldn't do anything but we have an iPad 2 and I turned on the cloud and because they had the same iTunes sign in all my pictures are back YAY!!! So I am know just mad because they won't do anything like I said don't know if I want another apple or not.


That person could have and should have been able to put your mind at ease that your photos could be pulled. They were either inept or lazy or both. Glad you now have them.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Yes, and I think here the people are rude or just don't think. If you back out of a parking space another will start when you are half done and block you then expect you to pull back into the space. Or they walk in front of you in the market with no "excuse me". Or tell you they refuse to discuss politics when you never planned to discuss politics and then tell you their opinion for 15 minutes. I have a friend who does a monologue for at least an hour not letting me get a word in and then says she has to go. I don't think I dwell on them but as they happen I want to kick a wall.


I learned so much from riding with Mr. Wonderful. He let's other drivers cut in, he let's others take his parking spot, he stops to let people walk across, he will make it easy for someone to pass him. I realized his way of driving was better than my way and try to follow his example. I am less stressed when I follow his example.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> Is the word could that terrified me about dd1 , at 25 and she is just pulling her life together and making plans. So that would be the blow that gets me.
> BUT .. it does no one any good to worry till you have to , so I just don't even think on it. I can't do a thing to change it so it's in God's hands. ????????
> Just gotta smile and be happy ???? I'm much better at that anyway lol. ????


Yes you are and I know you probably also tell yourself that there are others worse off. Doesn't always help though, you keep smiling, kiddo!! xxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I love the line from the Dori movie..."just keep swimming". I was hoping to get more of the sweater done but I had a collar to work on. I just said "phooey" and worked on the collar. Last time I walked on the hardwood floor with socks I fell so of course I did it again today. Nothing hurt but my ego. I landed on Sunday newspaper bag. I used the couch to pull myself up.


Glad you were not hurt. Hope you remember not to do that again. Sometimes it is not the fall, but the getting up that is the problem.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> Okay .....
> 
> ...... no one had said it yet , I know that at least one or two of you were thinking it .. ( June, Susan )
> 
> ...


 :sm04: :sm04: :sm04: xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> You take care of yourself...do you hear me. This is me speaking to you....


I'm listening Sooz!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Youve lost me girl....what new friend??????????? What are you talking about?


The donkey picture!! xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Our water isn't that good either, help!!!! xxxx


Move to the wilds of Wales, our water is pure spring water. xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> I learned so much from riding with Mr. Wonderful. He let's other drivers cut in, he let's others take his parking spot, he stops to let people walk across, he will make it easy for someone to pass him. I realized his way of driving was better than my way and try to follow his example. I am less stressed when I follow his example.


That sounds a very calm and relaxing way to drive. I tend to drive defensively unless I'm upset about something then it's every man for himself!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> Glad you were not hurt. Hope you remember not to do that again. Sometimes it is not the fall, but the getting up that is the problem.


When i was at the hospital registering for my blood work yesterday the lady asked me if I had fallen in the last three months and I told her "no" dd started to disagree with me and I replied " I think I would remember trying to get up off the floor"! I can't get up that's why I don't sit on the floor I wish I could though!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Is the highlighted word yours, or courtesy of Autocorrect?? ????????????


This is what I learned from Google.
Etymology
Blend of chest +‎ testicles.
Noun
chesticles pl ‎(plural only)
plural of chesticle ((slang, humorous) a woman's breasts)


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Ok, I've been here long enough, time to move! Have got a lovely day today, I am going to one the the Zumba ladies' houses with the rest of the gang and we are going to watch the film The Longest Day, and eat and drink and laugh and chat a lot. This follows our trip to the Normandy Beaches last year where the D-Day landings took place, the film is the story of that event and is, apparently very accurate. Won't be back till late so I will say Good Night now!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a damp but mild Surrey. Great time last night with the singing group. Our teacher brought along a couple of new ladies and everyone was in fine voice. We sang a great selection of songs including Scarborough Fair and I thought of all you Simon and Garfunkel fans.
> 
> I have had some lovely comments from the ladies about last week end and I am already sorting it out again for next year. We will probably go back to the same place as it had everything we wanted and all the rooms were en suite and to top it all there was a piano.
> 
> Might get some laundry done today and we have some furniture to move. xx


Morning. I bet you will be singing Scarborough Fair as you do your chores today. Hope you have a nice day.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Haha, sounds like a good idea but probably not in the spirit of the doctor's advice!!xxx


Does this mean you're turning TT? xxxx :sm23:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Its wet and windy here. Hope I'm not going anywhere today. ! Had my bad tum yesterday. I ad an egg sandwich and morrisons and within 2 hours my tum was starting. It seems ok today.


Morning. Sorry your tum found it necessary to reject your sandwich. Glad it is okay today.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning from a cloudy St. Martin, yesterday was a perfect day and spent nearly all day on the beach. The weather just can't string two good days together this year, still it's much better than being at home. Enjoy yourselves. xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I'm going to back them up today but you know the saying when it rains it pours......dh's phone won't charge so guess what I have to do tomorrow because he has to leave Monday!


I had a pleasant surprise when I recently needed a new phone. My bill went down $40.00 a month. I now also have the internet, texting, and video calling included. Now if I just could learn how to use all the features. Hope you are fortunate.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning. I bet you will be singing Scarborough Fair as you do your chores today. Hope you have a nice day.


For all you Simon & Garfunkel fans, I just found this on Facebook. I was never really a fan but this brought tears to my eyes!

http://damnbored.tv/long-time-ago-simon-important-song/


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Just little grey/white patches of skin, I think it's called Keratosis, if you want to look that one up too!! xxx


Keratosis is a word we learned in my physiology class. I guess I do use google a lot while reading the posts on this forum. Hope living and learning keeps my brain working for a loooong time. :sm02:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:37 am EST and -6'C (21'F). Happy Groundhog Day. Today is the day that weather forecasters in Canada and the northeast US turn their jobs over to fat rodents who forecast what is going to happen with the weather for the next 6 weeks. The groundhogs can't do any worse :sm16: :sm01: 
I'm knitting a poncho from Caron Cakes yarn. It's at the point where it is heavy and hard to turn over for the purl rows. I hope I wear this thing at least a few times.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a cloudy St. Martin, yesterday was a perfect day and spent nearly all day on the beach. The weather just can't string two good days together this year, still it's much better than being at home. Enjoy yourselves. xx


I saw a sunny patch just as the sun was setting yesterday.
If you don't get a chance to go to the beach today, enjoy the warmth.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> I learned so much from riding with Mr. Wonderful. He let's other drivers cut in, he let's others take his parking spot, he stops to let people walk across, he will make it easy for someone to pass him. I realized his way of driving was better than my way and try to follow his example. I am less stressed when I follow his example.


I do wish I had a dash camera for some of the idiots that I share the highway with. I try to get out of their way to let them do their stupid things. That way I'm not involved in an accident with them. I always TRY to leave early so that I'm not rushing to get somewhere. I think that is the problem with most of the drivers these days. If they left earlier so they weren't so rushed, maybe they would pay more attention to the other drivers on the road instead of focusing on the fastest (and usually most dangerous) way to get to their destination faster.
Enjoy the ride.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I think they make the camels lie down, you climb on and then the camels stands up!!


At the Toronto zoo, they have a platform. They pull the camels up to the platform and you just slide from the platform onto the camel back. I don't know about the Australian camels, but the ones here stink and I would want to ride them in case I ended up smelling like that.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Our water isn't that good either, help!!!! xxxx


I use bottled spring water that I get in big 35 litre jugs. Our tap water has so much chlorine in it that it smells like swimming pool water.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Its wet and windy here. Hope I'm not going anywhere today. ! Had my bad tum yesterday. I ad an egg sandwich and morrisons and within 2 hours my tum was starting. It seems ok today.


Your tum sounds like mine, if I have too many eggs in one week. Too bad because I like eggs.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

What was I saying about not being late, I need to go now.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ok, I've been here long enough, time to move! Have got a lovely day today, I am going to one the the Zumba ladies' houses with the rest of the gang and we are going to watch the film The Longest Day, and eat and drink and laugh and chat a lot. This follows our trip to the Normandy Beaches last year where the D-Day landings took place, the film is the story of that event and is, apparently very accurate. Won't be back till late so I will say Good Night now!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


Good nite. Sleep tight. Hope you enjoyed your day.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a cloudy St. Martin, yesterday was a perfect day and spent nearly all day on the beach. The weather just can't string two good days together this year, still it's much better than being at home. Enjoy yourselves. xx


Morning. Sorry it is cloudy. We are having sunshine with our freezing temperatures.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:37 am EST and -6'C (21'F). Happy Groundhog Day. Today is the day that weather forecasters in Canada and the northeast US turn their jobs over to fat rodents who forecast what is going to happen with the weather for the next 6 weeks. The groundhogs can't do any worse :sm16: :sm01:
> I'm knitting a poncho from Caron Cakes yarn. It's at the point where it is heavy and hard to turn over for the purl rows. I hope I wear this thing at least a few times.


Morning. How are you liking the color changes in the yarn? I am making a shawl right now with jelly roll. I chose blueberry swirl which is all shades of blue. The color changes are not as noticeable as others colors when it goes from black to white in the middle of a row.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:37 am EST and -6'C (21'F). Happy Groundhog Day. Today is the day that weather forecasters in Canada and the northeast US turn their jobs over to fat rodents who forecast what is going to happen with the weather for the next 6 weeks. The groundhogs can't do any worse :sm16: :sm01:
> I'm knitting a poncho from Caron Cakes yarn. It's at the point where it is heavy and hard to turn over for the purl rows. I hope I wear this thing at least a few times.


You're so funny Nitz!!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:37 am EST and -6'C (21'F). Happy Groundhog Day. Today is the day that weather forecasters in Canada and the northeast US turn their jobs over to fat rodents who forecast what is going to happen with the weather for the next 6 weeks. The groundhogs can't do any worse :sm16: :sm01:
> I'm knitting a poncho from Caron Cakes yarn. It's at the point where it is heavy and hard to turn over for the purl rows. I hope I wear this thing at least a few times.


Alack and alas! Punxsutawney Phil saw his shadow. Six more weeks of winter.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Good afternoon all. It's cold and dreary here today. Had a long lie in this morning. Doing some drying and going through some mags and patterns then crocheting. Otherwise nothing exciting at all.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Right, all caught up now!
> 
> Have been up to London with Jill today, mainly to go to Guy's Hospital to get the patches on my gums checked again. It seems they are unchanged from September 2015, when they took pictures of them, so I am not to go back for another year, yay!! However the bad news is that I got another stiff warning about consuming alcohol, apparently, it irritates the gums more than smoking!!!!
> 
> After that, we headed for Shepherds Bush where they have the triple attractions of a Westfield shopping centre, a wonderful street market, overflowing with fabulous fabrics and, Wetherspoons!!! I bought very little, some zips and some sticky-backed plastic to cover a shoe box in which I shall store my photographs!! It was a very nice day and we missed the rain!! xxxxx


~A thoroughly enjoyable day. restrained shopping though!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Evening all. Had a good day with both my girls. We took little Felix for a haircut at a children's hairdresser at a new place near us, we had lovely coffee. Then MrB took us all for a Toby roast, it was very nice. For those far away it's a chain of restaurants, they do a really nice carvery, at some of them. Our local is quite good. Idea Londy??


Toby roasts are great, and reasonably priced. Giant yorkshire puds. I'm going to one next Tuesday with the troop.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> End of April - curry for breakfast, curry for lunch and curry for dinner. xxxx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Who's laughing now?


all of us except the one person eating alone!!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I'd bang an e-mail to their HO and see if you can do better with them. xx


that's an idea worth pursuing.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> It's wouldn't do anything but we have an iPad 2 and I turned on the cloud and because they had the same iTunes sign in all my pictures are back YAY!!! So I am know just mad because they won't do anything like I said don't know if I want another apple or not.


Well done for thinking of that. I'm glad you got your pictures back. Gotta love the cloud.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

linkan said:


> Is the word could that terrified me about dd1 , at 25 and she is just pulling her life together and making plans. So that would be the blow that gets me.
> BUT .. it does no one any good to worry till you have to , so I just don't even think on it. I can't do a thing to change it so it's in God's hands. ????????
> Just gotta smile and be happy ???? I'm much better at that anyway lol. ????


You certainly are. Keep cheerful. If I was ever miserable looking as a child my mother always said 'cheer up; it may never happen' and it rarely did.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

linkan said:


> Okay .....
> 
> ...... no one had said it yet , I know that at least one or two of you were thinking it .. ( June, Susan )
> 
> ...


Yes, but a purple ass.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> Alack and alas! Punxsutawney Phil saw his shadow. Six more weeks of winter.


Please explain. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

martina said:


> Good afternoon all. It's cold and dreary here today. Had a long lie in this morning. Doing some drying and going through some mags and patterns then crocheting. Otherwise nothing exciting at all.


Sounds pretty good to me, especially the lie in. xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Please explain. xx


Nitz said we have a groundhog the predicts the weather. Groundhogs name is Punxsutawney Phil. If he sees his shadow, like he did today, it means we will have six more weeks of winter. Reasoning is the shadow scares him and he goes back in his hole for six more weeks. He has less than a 40% average of being right in the past years. Just silliness.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Please explain. xx


It's groundhog day if he sees his shadow they say six more weeks of winter if he comes out doesn't see his shadow then we will have an early spring personally I don't think our weather is aware it's supposed to be winter!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> Nitz said we have a groundhog the predicts the weather. Groundhogs name is Punxsutawney Phil. If he sees his shadow, like he did today, it means we will have six more weeks of winter. Reasoning is the shadow scares him and he goes back in his hole for six more weeks. He has less than a 40% average of being right in the past years. Just silliness.


I agree it is silly.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jinx said:


> Nitz said we have a groundhog the predicts the weather. Groundhogs name is Punxsutawney Phil. If he sees his shadow, like he did today, it means we will have six more weeks of winter. Reasoning is the shadow scares him and he goes back in his hole for six more weeks. He has less than a 40% average of being right in the past years. Just silliness.


On top of the fact, that the first day of spring is six weeks away - so we have six more weeks of winter either way! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello girls. Little bird is home and fast asleep. DH and me went to a museum of Middlesbrough today. We really enjoyed it. Wr had a lovely piece of home made bakewell tart and a REAL pot of tea...A big family size with a knitted tea cosy covering it. Then we came home and Ive had an hours sleep in the chair. Ive been quite dizzy and off balance today. Maybe I stood too long at the museum. I was ok when I held DH's hand.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. Little bird is home and fast asleep. DH and me went to a museum of Middlesbrough today. We really enjoyed it. Wr had a lovely piece of home made bakewell tart and a REAL pot of tea...A big family size with a knitted tea cosy covering it. Then we came home and Ive had an hours sleep in the chair. Ive been quite dizzy and off balance today. Maybe I stood too long at the museum. I was ok when I held DH's hand.


Glad you had a good day out today, Susan, but sorry to hear about your dizziness. Hopefully it's just a passing thing. I went for my eye check-up today and got my eyes dilated once again, so now I can't see very well -- thank goodness that passes. I've got cataracts forming, so he has to check on them every time I go.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Glad you had a good day out today, Susan, but sorry to hear about your dizziness. Hopefully it's just a passing thing. I went for my eye check-up today and got my eyes dilated once again, so now I can't see very well -- thank goodness that passes. I've got cataracts forming, so he has to check on them every time I go.


Sorry about your eyes pam.....are they going to operate?


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> Nitz said we have a groundhog the predicts the weather. Groundhogs name is Punxsutawney Phil. If he sees his shadow, like he did today, it means we will have six more weeks of winter. Reasoning is the shadow scares him and he goes back in his hole for six more weeks. He has less than a 40% average of being right in the past years. Just silliness.


Thanks, one must know about silly things as well as sensible things. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. Little bird is home and fast asleep. DH and me went to a museum of Middlesbrough today. We really enjoyed it. Wr had a lovely piece of home made bakewell tart and a REAL pot of tea...A big family size with a knitted tea cosy covering it. Then we came home and Ive had an hours sleep in the chair. Ive been quite dizzy and off balance today. Maybe I stood too long at the museum. I was ok when I held DH's hand.


Your outing sounds like a fun time. Are your ears bothering you? That could cause dizziness.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jinx said:


> Nitz said we have a groundhog the predicts the weather. Groundhogs name is Punxsutawney Phil. If he sees his shadow, like he did today, it means we will have six more weeks of winter. Reasoning is the shadow scares him and he goes back in his hole for six more weeks. He has less than a 40% average of being right in the past years. Just silliness.


it's 6 weeks still no matter what, but one way to get people to your town in the gray part of winter.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Sorry about your eyes pam.....are they going to operate?


Thank you. No, it will be a long time before surgery will have to happen. They don't really bother me yet unless I'm driving at night when my eyes dilate more. I just don't do much night driving if I don't have, too. During the day, they're no bother at all. So, all is good. Just need to get new lenses as my prescription has changed a bit. Will probably get new frames, too. xxxooo


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

London Girl said:


> For all you Simon & Garfunkel fans, I just found this on Facebook. I was never really a fan but this brought tears to my eyes!
> 
> http://damnbored.tv/long-time-ago-simon-important-song/


I got chills ! I love that song !


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> OMG...I get it no...Linky got me worried. I thought Id upset you. Silly stupid old woman me!


Hahaha , your thinking it now though right? ????


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Yes, but a purple ass.


He's a beauty ! ????


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

jinx said:


> Alack and alas! Punxsutawney Phil saw his shadow. Six more weeks of winter.


Well [email protected]!#

I mean , shucky durn lol ????


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Yes Hank makes the new one and I think auto correct got you with Dory.


Yes yes it did ... doritos .... maybe I was just hungry lol ????????


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

I taught my neighbor Stacie, the little girls mom to embroider today. I even drew the design. ... ok , SOME of the design lol.
Now I got someone just across the street to come sew with me yay !????????????????????????


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Dh just started working a construction job and his back is angry with him, so I gave him a back rub and rubbed some weird concoction on it and now I'm going to bed lol. 
He had a job at bumper to bumper but he couldn't take all the standing around not doing anything , so that lasted 3 days lol. . Oh well this one is much better pay anyway. 
Ok, gnite XOXOX


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> From this weekend's combined birthday tea party. DH also got into the shot.


He might enjoy the tea party too ????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Oh yes


Hic ....... hahahaha


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> With the sweets and then the crash on the drive home.
> 
> The hats were blocked and stiffened, but I need to redo them. They got very floppy!


That is the irrefutable proof, that they had a great day!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:18 am EST and -8'C (18'F). We had snow yesterday so I didn't go to Knit Night. I have about 4 inches of snow to knock off the top of my car, and I heard a lot of scraping when my window was open, so there's a layer of ice underneath.
> I finished my little scarf and wrapped it around my neck and it felt so warm. The kink in my neck left.


That's is excellent, and a nice looking scarf also.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Our laundry sinks have old fashioned taps that don't have washers. The only way to stop them dripping is to turn them tight. Apparently I turn them too tight because DD and mum can't get the taps back on after I've tightened them. At least they're not dripping.


We are very strong women????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I have gray skies. Every day.


We have had wonderful sunshine today, but the clouds are gathering in the NW again, so will probably be cloudy, possibly with some rain, for the next couple of days. ????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Forget crabs in Aussieland. Give me Morton Bay Bugs!!!


One needs to be in the right region for them, and I am not there, so the blue swimmers are perfect until I am somewhere that they have them, I will then be able to try the bugs - I haven't had tried them yet, so I don't know what they taste like! ????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Very true and I think it's a sign of a good band that _can_ get the same sound on stage!!


Yes, I agree with you; and all of the others need to learn that if they can't replicate their sound, when they are performing live, then they should get a different career!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Friday is ds's 21st birthday! Hhhhhmmm I typed today and the stupid iPad changed it to Friday......oh well either way is right!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls. Im meeting Lynn today for her birthday lunch. Not just a bacon and egg bun, but proper lunch.Its lovely and sunny out there today.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Friday is ds's 21st birthday! Hhhhhmmm I typed today and the stupid iPad changed it to Friday......oh well either way is right!


I know, I can't belive it either ! Did you get some wine or champagne ?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

jinx said:


> Your outing sounds like a fun time. Are your ears bothering you? That could cause dizziness.


No Jinx. I had a stroke a few years ago and it left me a bit off balance. Some would say a LOT off balance hahahaha...Sometimes its worse than others. :sm24:


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. Im meeting Lynn today for her birthday lunch. Not just a bacon and egg bun, but proper lunch.Its lovely and sunny out there today.


Good morning dearest ! I can't sleep so I am visiting in here for a bit. Glad to hear the sun is shining there. It's not up yet here lol. 
Sounds like your going to have a fun outing! I hope you have a wonderful lunch.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> No Jinx. I had a stroke a few years ago and it left me a bit off balance. Some would say a LOT off balance hahahaha...Sometimes its worse than others. :sm24:


I'm still getting the dizzy twirlys , and I still don't know why ... please look after yourself. I don't wanna be hearing you breaking anything but wind. ... wait, I don't want to hear that either lol !????


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hiya Linky..What a lovely suprise to hear from you at this hour. /you've made my morning. Why cant you sleep?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Ive got to go now Linky..I need to get ready and I havent had any coffee yet.......love you xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from an almost sunny Surrey. My computer is playing up and being very slow, probably because I have loads of emails to send. Happy Friday everyone and I hope to catch up later. xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> It's groundhog day if he sees his shadow they say six more weeks of winter if he comes out doesn't see his shadow then we will have an early spring personally I don't think our weather is aware it's supposed to be winter!


But how does anyone know if he's seen his shadow or not? xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. Little bird is home and fast asleep. DH and me went to a museum of Middlesbrough today. We really enjoyed it. Wr had a lovely piece of home made bakewell tart and a REAL pot of tea...A big family size with a knitted tea cosy covering it. Then we came home and Ive had an hours sleep in the chair. Ive been quite dizzy and off balance today. Maybe I stood too long at the museum. I was ok when I held DH's hand.


Aaahhhhhhhhh!!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> But how does anyone know if he's seen his shadow or not? xx


Simple logic, if he was still around it means he hadn't seen it, if he has gone back to bed he has. xxxx :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> it's 6 weeks still no matter what, but one way to get people to your town in the gray part of winter.


Ok,for the Brits, here is a full explanation! http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Punxsutawney_Phil

I saw the film Groundhog Day and loved it but never realised it was a real event, duh!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> Dh just started working a construction job and his back is angry with him, so I gave him a back rub and rubbed some weird concoction on it and now I'm going to bed lol.
> He had a job at bumper to bumper but he couldn't take all the standing around not doing anything , so that lasted 3 days lol. . Oh well this one is much better pay anyway.
> Ok, gnite XOXOX


Good news, hope R's back gets used to the new job! Hugs to you all!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Friday is ds's 21st birthday! Hhhhhmmm I typed today and the stupid iPad changed it to Friday......oh well either way is right!


*A very Happy Birthday to young Mr B!!! xxxxxxxxxx*


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> I'm still getting the dizzy twirlys , and I still don't know why ... please look after yourself. I don't wanna be hearing you breaking anything but wind. ... wait, I don't want to hear that either lol !????


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Love you Ange!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from an almost sunny Surrey. My computer is playing up and being very slow, probably because I have loads of emails to send. Happy Friday everyone and I hope to catch up later. xxx


Good morning sweetie pie!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Simple logic, if he was still around it means he hadn't seen it, if he has gone back to bed he has. xxxx :sm11: :sm11:


Yep, got that now, was never very logical!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Had a great day with the Zumba gang and their fellahs yesterday, watched the Longest Day and we're all sitting there trying to remember the names of the cast from 1962. Sean Connery, John Wayne, Richard Burton, Richard Todd.......and on and on it went!! Was there until 10 pm, the time just flew, and then shared a taxi home.

The gks are here for the weekend so trying to get the house a bit organised today! Catch you all later, lots of love xxxxxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ok,for the Brits, here is a full explanation! http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Punxsutawney_Phil
> 
> I saw the film Groundhog Day and loved it but never realised it was a real event, duh!!!


I didn't realize that the event has been going on for that many years.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. Little bird is home and fast asleep. DH and me went to a museum of Middlesbrough today. We really enjoyed it. Wr had a lovely piece of home made bakewell tart and a REAL pot of tea...A big family size with a knitted tea cosy covering it. Then we came home and Ive had an hours sleep in the chair. Ive been quite dizzy and off balance today. Maybe I stood too long at the museum. I was ok when I held DH's hand.


you'll always be OK when you hold DH's hand, if only because while you're doing that he cannot do anything disastrous!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Thanks, one must know about silly things as well as sensible things. xx :sm09: :sm09:


silly things are an imperative. Ironically they keep you sane.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> One needs to be in the right region for them, and I am not there, so the blue swimmers are perfect until I am somewhere that they have them, I will then be able to try the bugs - I haven't had tried them yet, so I don't know what they taste like! ????????????


I have cousins who live right next to Morton Bay. Wonderful to visit.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from an almost sunny Surrey. My computer is playing up and being very slow, probably because I have loads of emails to send. Happy Friday everyone and I hope to catch up later. xxx


Morning. I think we will have sunshine in another hour. I love the sun. My computer is so slow and plays up all the time. I wish I knew why it wants to be cantankerous all the time. It must be male.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> But how does anyone know if he's seen his shadow or not? xx


It is a big to do. A big party. Then the groundhog is taken out of his den. If the sun is shining, he sees his shadow. If it is raining he does not see his shadow and a bunch of dignitaries stand around looking stupid and getting wet.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

It is supposed to rain again this afternoon, but so far the sun is still shining brightly.

I have a bone to pick with you girls. Yesterday you mentioned Toby roasts. DH spent the day running a stall at an exhibition and was hungry when I picked him up at 4 o'clock. Guess where we went next? The meal was huge.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ok,for the Brits, here is a full explanation! http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Punxsutawney_Phil
> 
> I saw the film Groundhog Day and loved it but never realised it was a real event, duh!!!


The movie Groundhog day is the day the actor experience the same day over and over again. Yesterday a television channel played that movie continuously over and over again. Ridiculous.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Had a great day with the Zumba gang and their fellahs yesterday, watched the Longest Day and we're all sitting there trying to remember the names of the cast from 1962. Sean Connery, John Wayne, Richard Burton, Richard Todd.......and on and on it went!! Was there until 10 pm, the time just flew, and then shared a taxi home.
> 
> The gks are here for the weekend so trying to get the house a bit organised today! Catch you all later, lots of love xxxxxxx


Have fun with the grands. I would wait until they left to get organized.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> you'll always be OK when you hold DH's hand, if only because while you're doing that he cannot do anything disastrous!


Hehehehehe, cynical but true!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> It is a big to do. A big party. Then the groundhog is taken out of his den. If the sun is shining, he sees his shadow. If it is raining he does not see his shadow and a bunch of dignitaries stand around looking stupid and getting wet.


Oh, right, I should have remembered that from the film but the memory is not what it was and it was never that good in the first place!! :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> It is supposed to rain again this afternoon, but so far the sun is still shining brightly.
> 
> I have a bone to pick with you girls. Yesterday you mentioned Toby roasts. DH spent the day running a stall at an exhibition and was hungry when I picked him up at 4 o'clock. Guess where we went next? The meal was huge.


Yes but loads of lean meat and good veggies, you gotta eat!!! xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> The movie Groundhog day is the day the actor experience the same day over and over again. Yesterday a television channel played that movie continuously over and over again. Ridiculous.


Haha, quite funny though!! xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Have fun with the grands. I would wait until they left to get organized.


You are probably right. I think what started this urge to clean (not Spring coming, unfortunately!) was the immaculate state of the home of the friend we went to last night! I wanted to ask her if she had a cleaner but didn't dare! She says she wants a new bathroom yet hers looks like the window display in a bathroom shop!!! My home is usually clean but, I think, a little shabby. However, I would rather spend my money on the good things in life, grandkids, knitting and holidays!!! xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> You are probably right. I think what started this urge to clean (not Spring coming, unfortunately!) was the immaculate state of the home of the friend we went to last night! I wanted to ask her if she had a cleaner but didn't dare! She says she wants a new bathroom yet hers looks like the window display in a bathroom shop!!! My home is usually clean but, I think, a little shabby. However, I would rather spend my money on the good things in life, grandkids, knitting and holidays!!! xx


I call my house rustic, that sort of covers anything that isn't quite right or in it's right place or there's some dust on the beams, as you know almost impossible to clean. Try 'shabby chic' sounds much better. xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I call my house rustic, that sort of covers anything that isn't quite right or in it's right place or there's some dust on the beams, as you know almost impossible to clean. Try 'shabby chic' sounds much better. xxxx


Yes it does sound better!! Xxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 8:36 am EST and -7'C (19'F). I might even see sun today. 
I'm late. Bella-kitty knocked my alarm clock off it's perch. I have no idea where it ended up but I didn't hear it. I'm just waiting for my tea to become tea, then I'm running out the door with it in my travel mug.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I call my house rustic, that sort of covers anything that isn't quite right or in it's right place or there's some dust on the beams, as you know almost impossible to clean. Try 'shabby chic' sounds much better. xxxx


'Shabby chic' is one of the "in" words right now. I like "rustic" better.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> You are probably right. I think what started this urge to clean (not Spring coming, unfortunately!) was the immaculate state of the home of the friend we went to last night! I wanted to ask her if she had a cleaner but didn't dare! She says she wants a new bathroom yet hers looks like the window display in a bathroom shop!!! My home is usually clean but, I think, a little shabby. However, I would rather spend my money on the good things in life, grandkids, knitting and holidays!!! xx


My sister's house always looks like something out of a magazine, at least the parts that they have finished renovating. Except for some pieces of furniture that they have on display for staging, ALL their belongings are in the storage pod in their driveway. Their house looks like it's out of a magazine because it doesn't look lived in, and personalized. I'd rather have a house that makes people comfortable as soon as they walk in the door, with personal items about.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> The movie Groundhog day is the day the actor experience the same day over and over again. Yesterday a television channel played that movie continuously over and over again. Ridiculous.


Oh, I love that. Probably annoying for anyone tuning in to see their regularly scheduled show.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> It is a big to do. A big party. Then the groundhog is taken out of his den. If the sun is shining, he sees his shadow. If it is raining he does not see his shadow and a bunch of dignitaries stand around looking stupid and getting wet.


Our celebration with Wiarton Willie, the white groundhog, is a lot of fun. They're more likely to have a big snowstorm in Wiarton, than rain. Wiarton is in the "snow-squall" area. 
http://www.visitwiarton.ca/profile/wiarton-willie-festival/959/

But, I'm the kind of person who thinks dragging a hibachi barbeque on a toboggan into a snowy park on a February weekend is a fun thing too.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from an almost sunny Surrey. My computer is playing up and being very slow, probably because I have loads of emails to send. Happy Friday everyone and I hope to catch up later. xxx


They always act up and mistype when you're trying to go fast. :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Time for me to go now. My tea is in my travel mug.
Everyone have a great day.
Happy Friday.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Friday is ds's 21st birthday! Hhhhhmmm I typed today and the stupid iPad changed it to Friday......oh well either way is right!


Happy 21st birthday to your DS! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. Im meeting Lynn today for her birthday lunch. Not just a bacon and egg bun, but proper lunch.Its lovely and sunny out there today.


Enjoy your lunch out. Sounds like fun. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from an almost sunny Surrey. My computer is playing up and being very slow, probably because I have loads of emails to send. Happy Friday everyone and I hope to catch up later. xxx


Happy Friday to you, too! I was supposed to go meet a friend for an early coffee this morning, but we've got snow on the ground - just a little bit and I don't think it will last, but it may interfere with my driving. I don't need to leave for another hour, so maybe it will turn to rain by then. :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Had a great day with the Zumba gang and their fellahs yesterday, watched the Longest Day and we're all sitting there trying to remember the names of the cast from 1962. Sean Connery, John Wayne, Richard Burton, Richard Todd.......and on and on it went!! Was there until 10 pm, the time just flew, and then shared a taxi home.
> 
> The gks are here for the weekend so trying to get the house a bit organised today! Catch you all later, lots of love xxxxxxx


Glad you all enjoyed the movie. Have a great time with your GKs this weekend. xxxooo


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> You are probably right. I think what started this urge to clean (not Spring coming, unfortunately!) was the immaculate state of the home of the friend we went to last night! I wanted to ask her if she had a cleaner but didn't dare! She says she wants a new bathroom yet hers looks like the window display in a bathroom shop!!! My home is usually clean but, I think, a little shabby. However, I would rather spend my money on the good things in life, grandkids, knitting and holidays!!! xx


I use to be quite happy with my tiny little home. Then I started watching the design shows of t.v. Everyone in the world has stainless steel appliances and marble counter tops in their kitchens. Everyone's home is freshly painted with tall ceilings and wonderful woodwork. The yards are landscaped with every blade of grass in line. Some days I yearn for a nicer newer place. Then I wake up and realize I am more the norm. I have money for the grands and greatgrands and a ton of yarn. I really do not want or need more.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hehehehehe, cynical but true!!! xxx


you know me so well.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yes but loads of lean meat and good veggies, you gotta eat!!! xx


But I didn't HAVE to have the lemon meringue sundae afterwards!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> You are probably right. I think what started this urge to clean (not Spring coming, unfortunately!) was the immaculate state of the home of the friend we went to last night! I wanted to ask her if she had a cleaner but didn't dare! She says she wants a new bathroom yet hers looks like the window display in a bathroom shop!!! My home is usually clean but, I think, a little shabby. However, I would rather spend my money on the good things in life, grandkids, knitting and holidays!!! xx


absolutely. You have to get your priorities right.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> My sister's house always looks like something out of a magazine, at least the parts that they have finished renovating. Except for some pieces of furniture that they have on display for staging, ALL their belongings are in the storage pod in their driveway. Their house looks like it's out of a magazine because it doesn't look lived in, and personalized. I'd rather have a house that makes people comfortable as soon as they walk in the door, with personal items about.


I would hate having to go outside to a storage pod for anything I used.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

the rain is here as promised, but I did get out before it started.

The grandsons just phoned up to ask if they can stay overnight. Of course I said No (and if you say you believe that I don't believe you!)


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ok,for the Brits, here is a full explanation! http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Punxsutawney_Phil
> 
> I saw the film Groundhog Day and loved it but never realised it was a real event, duh!!!


I love that movie!!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Our celebration with Wiarton Willie, the white groundhog, is a lot of fun. They're more likely to have a big snowstorm in Wiarton, than rain. Wiarton is in the "snow-squall" area.
> http://www.visitwiarton.ca/profile/wiarton-willie-festival/959/
> 
> But, I'm the kind of person who thinks dragging a hibachi barbeque on a toboggan into a snowy park on a February weekend is a fun thing too.


I would be right there with you!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> But I didn't HAVE to have the lemon meringue sundae afterwards!


Yes, yes you did, I love lemon meringue!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> the rain is here as promised, but I did get out before it started.
> 
> The grandsons just phoned up to ask if they can stay overnight. Of course I said No (and if you say you believe that I don't believe you!)


I believe you!!!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm06:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Yes, yes you did, I love lemon meringue!!


I just couldn't say no.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I just couldn't say no.


Of course not! It's way too yummy!!! xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello girls. Iwent out for lunch with Lynn and we took about 3 hrs to chat and really got caught up with each other. We went to the restaraunt that Rebecca and I went to. I thought of her today.

Little bird has come home again, just after 4.30pm.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> You are probably right. I think what started this urge to clean (not Spring coming, unfortunately!) was the immaculate state of the home of the friend we went to last night! I wanted to ask her if she had a cleaner but didn't dare! She says she wants a new bathroom yet hers looks like the window display in a bathroom shop!!! My home is usually clean but, I think, a little shabby. However, I would rather spend my money on the good things in life, grandkids, knitting and holidays!!! xx


Dont use the word shabby...I say my home is worn and homely......Its like a three piece suite thats broken in!!!!!! If you believe that, then you'll believe anything. My place is a tip.!!!! :sm26:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. Iwent out for lunch with Lynn and we took about 3 hrs to chat and really got caught up with each other. We went to the restaraunt that Rebecca and I went to. I thought of her today.
> 
> Little bird has come home again, just after 4.30pm.


Sounds like a wonderful visit! xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> My sister's house always looks like something out of a magazine, at least the parts that they have finished renovating. Except for some pieces of furniture that they have on display for staging, ALL their belongings are in the storage pod in their driveway. Their house looks like it's out of a magazine because it doesn't look lived in, and personalized. I'd rather have a house that makes people comfortable as soon as they walk in the door, with personal items about.


You are always welcome at mine nitz. I'll chuck the rubbish off a set onto the floor then you'll have somewhere to sit!!! :sm23:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

jinx said:


> I use to be quite happy with my tiny little home. Then I started watching the design shows of t.v. Everyone in the world has stainless steel appliances and marble counter tops in their kitchens. Everyone's home is freshly painted with tall ceilings and wonderful woodwork. The yards are landscaped with every blade of grass in line. Some days I yearn for a nicer newer place. Then I wake up and realize I am more the norm. I have money for the grands and greatgrands and a ton of yarn. I really do not want or need more.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: me too.


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

jinx said:


> Morning. I think we will have sunshine in another hour. I love the sun. My computer is so slow and plays up all the time. I wish I knew why it wants to be cantankerous all the time. It must be male.


Enjoy your sunshine Jinx, we had another dump of snow overnight, 3 inches so far but it's to snow for days yet... so tired of winter. They sent double garbage trucks this morning, just in case one gets stuck I suppose. Usually they stay on the main road and the upper streets don't get pickup. 
Do you have enough ram in your computer? xox


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Barn-dweller said:


> I call my house rustic, that sort of covers anything that isn't quite right or in it's right place or there's some dust on the beams, as you know almost impossible to clean. Try 'shabby chic' sounds much better. xxxx


I call mine rustic too.. as in unfinished. xoxo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 8:36 am EST and -7'C (19'F). I might even see sun today.
> I'm late. Bella-kitty knocked my alarm clock off it's perch. I have no idea where it ended up but I didn't hear it. I'm just waiting for my tea to become tea, then I'm running out the door with it in my travel mug.


Seems all Connection cat's are acting up.... I have a weirdo, Woody has always had a penchant for tomato's. I can't leave them on the window sill or counter or I get up to a bloody massacre in the morning. Had a bag of 3 Roma's I forgot to put in the fridge, I could hear a plastic bag rustling last night but was settled in bed. On checking in the morning all 3 ????'s succumbed to their injuries.. ????. They will be missed....


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

London Girl said:


> Ok,for the Brits, here is a full explanation! http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Punxsutawney_Phil
> 
> I saw the film Groundhog Day and loved it but never realised it was a real event, duh!!!


Did anyone celebrate Robbie Burns day? I love the haggis, especially sliced and sautéed in butter....good!!


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Cat's keep messing up the mini blinds trying to jump on humming bird shadows, they're getting cabin fever as they usually have the run of the front porch when it's warm. I don't think they've ever set their feet in snow... that would be funny!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jinx said:


> I use to be quite happy with my tiny little home. Then I started watching the design shows of t.v. Everyone in the world has stainless steel appliances and marble counter tops in their kitchens. Everyone's home is freshly painted with tall ceilings and wonderful woodwork. The yards are landscaped with every blade of grass in line. Some days I yearn for a nicer newer place. Then I wake up and realize I am more the norm. I have money for the grands and greatgrands and a ton of yarn. I really do not want or need more.


My house definitely has the lived in look!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I see the sun!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> My house definitely has the lived in look!


Mine definitely does, too!!! xxxooo


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Islander said:


> Enjoy your sunshine Jinx, we had another dump of snow overnight, 3 inches so far but it's to snow for days yet... so tired of winter. They sent double garbage trucks this morning, just in case one gets stuck I suppose. Usually they stay on the main road and the upper streets don't get pickup.
> Do you have enough ram in your computer? xox


Yes, lots of storage. I also cleaned cookies and junk and history. It is old like me and slowing down. Grandson also said my computer is the second one in the house. The signal has to go thru the first computer which slows it a bit. He was correct if the other computer is off this one runs a bit better. Then again I could remove the pictures I have stored.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Islander said:


> Enjoy your sunshine Jinx, we had another dump of snow overnight, 3 inches so far but it's to snow for days yet... so tired of winter. They sent double garbage trucks this morning, just in case one gets stuck I suppose. Usually they stay on the main road and the upper streets don't get pickup.
> Do you have enough ram in your computer? xox


Thanks, I am enjoying it. Took a little stroll outside to absorb the rays. Wind was a bit strong in the freezing temperatures. I should have worn a jacket.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Went for lunch with Chris, but wasn't out long as he needed to get home as he's a sore throat. So I stayed in since then and did some sorting. Take care all.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> My house definitely has the lived in look!


Mine to and like others I prefer that to wondering if I should sit down or not because it doesn't feel inviting!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I see the sun!


We had the sun too but it was right at the freezing mark!!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Well I got DH a new phone today and he is pleased and we got a bonus 32" tv for free, I did ask the guy why it couldn't have been a new ipad hehehehe......


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I am extremely tired today I have had all four of the kids and made DS tacos for dinner after shopping with said kids for almost 4 hours no wonder i am beat.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

I like to think my house is warm and cozy. There are upgrades, but I think I still have the warmth of spirit. .. because if anyone touches that thermostat .. I know it ! Lol !! Jk
I am the one who lives here, so I care not what impression others have, I hope friends feel comfortable of course ... but I don't have so much money laying around that my house is a stage with hidden living spaces elsewhere. .. We truly LIVE here. .. ????


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Love you all sorry I missed you . Xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Hello everyone, I was going to have a great night on here, and chat along with you tonight; but I am babysitting DD4's children tonight, while she has a few hours out with a couple of her friends. DH will pick me up tomorrow, gd4 has just offered to let me use her ipad. I might have to load on a programme so that I can have a chat. So I might be on line, and I might not be. Have a great day everyone. xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hello everyone, I was going to have a great night on here, and chat along with you tonight; but I am babysitting DD4's children tonight, while she has a few hours out with a couple of her friends. DH will pick me up tomorrow, gd4 has just offered to let me use her ipad. I might have to load on a programme so that I can have a chat. So I might be on line, and I might not be. Have a great day everyone. xoxoxo


Hope the gks don't wear you out. x


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a damp and grey Surrey. I'm off to an antiques fair with a friend this morning. I think I have sorted my computer out, well at least it seems to be behaving. I have started working my way through a book of crochet squares and any trying them out. Not sure what I will do with the finished squares, probably a lapghan.

Hope everyone is having a good week end. xx


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a damp and grey Surrey. I'm off to an antiques fair with a friend this morning. I think I have sorted my computer out, well at least it seems to be behaving. I have started working my way through a book of crochet squares and any trying them out. Not sure what I will do with the finished squares, probably a lapghan.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good week end. xx


 Ihope you enjoy the antiques fair. It's damp and grey here too.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls. Its a sunny and calm day. Dont know whats happening today yet.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> I use to be quite happy with my tiny little home. Then I started watching the design shows of t.v. Everyone in the world has stainless steel appliances and marble counter tops in their kitchens. Everyone's home is freshly painted with tall ceilings and wonderful woodwork. The yards are landscaped with every blade of grass in line. Some days I yearn for a nicer newer place. Then I wake up and realize I am more the norm. I have money for the grands and greatgrands and a ton of yarn. I really do not want or need more.


You are so right jinx, I must learn not to be so covetous!! xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> But I didn't HAVE to have the lemon meringue sundae afterwards!


Oh. Yes, why not??!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> Seems all Connection cat's are acting up.... I have a weirdo, Woody has always had a penchant for tomato's. I can't leave them on the window sill or counter or I get up to a bloody massacre in the morning. Had a bag of 3 Roma's I forgot to put in the fridge, I could hear a plastic bag rustling last night but was settled in bed. On checking in the morning all 3 ????'s succumbed to their injuries.. ????. They will be missed....


What are Romas? xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I am extremely tired today I have had all four of the kids and made DS tacos for dinner after shopping with said kids for almost 4 hours no wonder i am beat.


You deserve a medal but I bet you had fun!! xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> I like to think my house is warm and cozy. There are upgrades, but I think I still have the warmth of spirit. .. because if anyone touches that thermostat .. I know it ! Lol !! Jk
> I am the one who lives here, so I care not what impression others have, I hope friends feel comfortable of course ... but I don't have so much money laying around that my house is a stage with hidden living spaces elsewhere. .. We truly LIVE here. .. ????


Thank you - and everyone else - for putting things back into perspective for me, at least the house got a bit of a clean-up!!! xxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> What are Romas? xx


A type of tomato. Some people call them italian tomatoes.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> A type of tomato. Some people call them italian tomatoes.


Ah, right, thank you!!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> What are Romas? xx


Italian tomatoes, don't you have them? There are all sorts of different types available here, and I don't eat any of them!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a damp and grey Surrey. I'm off to an antiques fair with a friend this morning. I think I have sorted my computer out, well at least it seems to be behaving. I have started working my way through a book of crochet squares and any trying them out. Not sure what I will do with the finished squares, probably a lapghan.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good week end. xx


Have fun at the antique fair. We've got cloudy weather this morning but no rain at the moment so am hoping to get a walk in as soon as it's daylight. Will be going to the yarn shop this afternoon. I'm participating in a crochet along and we're making a lace wrap. It's fun getting together for these things and it gets me out of the house. Hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hope the gks don't wear you out. x


No, the twins went to sleep before mum went out, and the big girls watched a couple of kid films with me, then went off to bed. It's 1:35 now, so I really should go to bed, but am not really tired, so will wait til dd gets home! ????????


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Once again the sun is shining even though we were told it would rain all day. Believe me, I am NOT complaining!I'm off out for a walk. I just hope that it's not too cold.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Back from the fair. Had a lovely time. Bought a lovely book of vintage knitting patterns, a purple jumper and a toy Rav4! Lots of interesting antiques but nothing that I had to buy. And a lot of stuff that I remember from my youth.

Now going to have a look through the knitting book and see if there is anything I fancy making. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Once again the sun is shining even though we were told it would rain all day. Believe me, I am NOT complaining!I'm off out for a walk. I just hope that it's not too cold.


Nice and sunny here and not too cold out for walking. xx


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Back from the fair. Had a lovely time. Bought a lovely book of vintage knitting patterns, a purple jumper and a toy Rav4! Lots of interesting antiques but nothing that I had to buy. And a lot of stuff that I remember from my youth.
> 
> Now going to have a look through the knitting book and see if there is anything I fancy making. xx


You bought a purple jumper? How surprising!!! :sm02:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

martina said:


> You bought a purple jumper? How surprising!!! :sm02:


Well I just had to and it was reduced from £35 to £15, can't resist a bargain. Xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Back from the fair. Had a lovely time. Bought a lovely book of vintage knitting patterns, a purple jumper and a toy Rav4! Lots of interesting antiques but nothing that I had to buy. And a lot of stuff that I remember from my youth.
> 
> Now going to have a look through the knitting book and see if there is anything I fancy making. xx


Sounds like a fun outing. I love vintage patterns. I find it especially interesting the sizing in clothing patterns. Perhaps people have gotten larger over time.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Hello from a very chilly Southern Indiana where I would like to go on record and say that a headbutt from a 4 year old can cause a lot of pain and blood......... :sm16:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Little bird came home about 4.40 but shes taken an hour neary to settle down. I dont know whats the matter with her tonight.!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Hello from a very chilly Southern Indiana where I would like to go on record and say that a headbutt from a 4 year old can cause a lot of pain and blood......... :sm16:


Ouch, ouch!!! So sorry. Hope you're feeling better. xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

binkbrice said:


> Hello from a very chilly Southern Indiana where I would like to go on record and say that a headbutt from a 4 year old can cause a lot of pain and blood......... :sm16:


Duly noted, that must have been painful where did he get you? xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> Little bird came home about 4.40 but shes taken an hour neary to settle down. I dont know whats the matter with her tonight.!


Perhaps spring is in the air and she's in love. xx :sm09: :sm09: ????????


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Afternoon all I seem to have been neglecting you all this last couple of days but I am keeping up, I think. Wi-fi here doesn't help either. We seem to have had a change of weather with the change of month, 4 glorious days with just one shower yesterday which we hid from under our umbrella until it passed. It was almost too hot today but I'm not complaining as I know what we will be coming home to in just over two weeks time. It hasn't snowed yet where we live, I wonder if it is waiting for us. It needn't bother. Will try to keep up better. Be good or not as the mood takes you. xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Afternoon all I seem to have been neglecting you all this last couple of days but I am keeping up, I think. Wi-fi here doesn't help either. We seem to have had a change of weather with the change of month, 4 glorious days with just one shower yesterday which we hid from under our umbrella until it passed. It was almost too hot today but I'm not complaining as I know what we will be coming home to in just over two weeks time. It hasn't snowed yet where we live, I wonder if it is waiting for us. It needn't bother. Will try to keep up better. Be good or not as the mood takes you. xx


Glad your weather is finally cooperating. Sounds so lovely! xxxooo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well I am home and very sad frustrated and mad all at once......the blood draw bruised, the apple store made me mad I drove almost 40 miles one way for them to tell me that all we can do is replace it.........for a cost of $299....the insulting part of that is that she actually acted like she was doing me a favor......and not understanding that I have lost every picture I have taken of Michael for the past year!


Would the photos have been saved accidentally, to the I Cloud (or whatever name Apple has given it), and so be waiting patiently for you to find them? I am hoping that is where your photos are! ☺????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> DH was asking me if I wanted the Ipad Pro and I really am not sure if I want another Apple product or not after there "Oh it's out of warranty so forget you" attitude!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> It's wouldn't do anything but we have an iPad 2 and I turned on the cloud and because they had the same iTunes sign in all my pictures are back YAY!!! So I am know just mad because they won't do anything like I said don't know if I want another apple or not.


It is wonderful that you found all of your photos! I think what I would do now ........ is to begin printing the photos out; and instead of getting a pack of photos, the photos can be printed into a photo book. If you do that, the photos could be sorted into any category that your photos fit into; then you would have some beautiful, well presented books to show people! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I like Simon and garfunkle too. Now songs have 4 words over and over. I've been listening to Canadian songs in French. I don't know what the words mean but they sound lovely and I'm too alone to want to hear love songs. I'd like a high school book to learn some of the language. I also listen to Spanish music and some Indian music. I use to get Italian music from Utica NY which was far. It came in on a radio in a mahogany cabinet with a circular dial face with pretty colors. We can't get tubes for it but I still kept it. The cabinet is pretty.
> My friend had her picture taken on a camel in Australia...how do they get on them.?


I have downloaded an app "Duolingo", and there are many languages, including French, available for you to choose, and it is free. xoxoxo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Duly noted, that must have been painful where did he get you? xx


Right in the mouth which cut my upper lip and bleed horribly, I think he caught my nose to because it hurts too!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Right in the mouth which cut my upper lip and bleed horribly, I think he caught my nose to because it hurts too!


Ouch I know that feeling. Hope there are no lasting effects. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning all from a damp and chilly Surrey. Yesterday I started crocheting some flowers to embellish my new jumper that I bought. I had some lovely variegated sock yarn that goes just right and I shall add some embroidery as well.

The family are coming to lunch today, I haven't seen them since they've been back at school so it will be nice to catch up and give gs2 his socks and LM the hat I made her.

I have a busy week coming up, Monday is Creative Chaos, Tuesday the Coven, Wednesday a walk with the WI in the morning, collect the gks from school and then a WI meeting in the evening, Thurdsday June is coming to stay and join in with the Sewing Group on Friday. Although it is busy it will be all good fun as there will be a lot of crafting involved.

Hope everyone is ok, lots of love and hugs. xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls. I overslept again. Never mind it's Sunday. Happy new week.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Hello from a very chilly Southern Indiana where I would like to go on record and say that a headbutt from a 4 year old can cause a lot of pain and blood......... :sm16:


Oh dear. He IS playing up. Poor little man. He is either testing you to extremes or punishing you for, as he sees it, letting him go for months. They were the longest months of your life! I do hope for both your sakes that he settles his mind.

Or am I off-track and it was an accident?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Little bird came home about 4.40 but shes taken an hour neary to settle down. I dont know whats the matter with her tonight.!


hormones?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning all from a damp and chilly Surrey. Yesterday I started crocheting some flowers to embellish my new jumper that I bought. I had some lovely variegated sock yarn that goes just right and I shall add some embroidery as well.
> 
> The family are coming to lunch today, I haven't seen them since they've been back at school so it will be nice to catch up and give gs2 his socks and LM the hat I made her.
> 
> ...


What a wonderfully busy and fulfilling week.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. I overslept again. Never mind it's Sunday. Happy new week.


I did too. I wish this oversleeping would stop. It's OK for the Dr to say it is good and I must need it, but I want some daylight life!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Right in the mouth which cut my upper lip and bleed horribly, I think he caught my nose to because it hurts too!


I hope it is feeling better today. They move so quick it is hard to react fast enough.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

I should have gone for a walk. It looks like rain any minute now.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning all from a damp and chilly Surrey. Yesterday I started crocheting some flowers to embellish my new jumper that I bought. I had some lovely variegated sock yarn that goes just right and I shall add some embroidery as well.
> 
> The family are coming to lunch today, I haven't seen them since they've been back at school so it will be nice to catch up and give gs2 his socks and LM the hat I made her.
> 
> ...


Morning. I am keeping the blinds closed today so I do not have to see the gray cloudy skies. What do you do with all your free time? :sm09:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. I overslept again. Never mind it's Sunday. Happy new week.


Morning. What is wrong with sleeping in every day? You earn your rest so relax and enjoy it.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Italian tomatoes, don't you have them? There are all sorts of different types available here, and I don't eat any of them!


We have lots of different tomatoes here but to me they are just tiny tomatoes, tiny egg-shaped tomatoes, normal tomatoes and bloomin' huge tomatoes, I'm not big on tomatoes, as you can probably tell!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Sounds like a fun outing. I love vintage patterns. I find it especially interesting the sizing in clothing patterns. Perhaps people have gotten larger over time.


Well, I certainly have!!! :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Hello from a very chilly Southern Indiana where I would like to go on record and say that a headbutt from a 4 year old can cause a lot of pain and blood......... :sm16:


Oh darling, you poor thing!! Can you see straight? I am assuming it was an accident, if not, someone needs to have a chat with that young man!!! Healing hugs! ()()()()()()()() xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Little bird came home about 4.40 but shes taken an hour neary to settle down. I dont know whats the matter with her tonight.!


Maybe her life is about to get interesting?!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Afternoon all I seem to have been neglecting you all this last couple of days but I am keeping up, I think. Wi-fi here doesn't help either. We seem to have had a change of weather with the change of month, 4 glorious days with just one shower yesterday which we hid from under our umbrella until it passed. It was almost too hot today but I'm not complaining as I know what we will be coming home to in just over two weeks time. It hasn't snowed yet where we live, I wonder if it is waiting for us. It needn't bother. Will try to keep up better. Be good or not as the mood takes you. xx


Nice to see you dear, if you don't appear, I like to think it's because you are having such a wonderful time!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Have just taken the GKs home after having them here for a lovely weekend. They have only gone home now because Liv has been invited to the cinema by their neighbour, they are going to see Maomi. We had a great time, card games, Monopoly, keep fit games on the Wii and Tomb Raider on the PS2, watched a couple of good cartoon films, had lots of cuddles and ate rubbish!! Oh, and Liv had a little play on my embroidery machine and produced a little wall hanging that was so good, I popped it in a frame for her to hang on her wall!! It's too quiet and tidy here now and I don't know when I shall see them next! :sm03: 

Jill and I are going to a local pub for a quiz night tonight, wish us luck!!! xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Little bird came home normal time but NOT alone. She flew into her box and another one followed her and sat in the hole for a while. It never came in the box. I'm wondering if it was her boyfriend taking her home!!!!! 

Ive had yorkshire tea with Marg and also made the lunch. Ive tied all my loose ends in on the scarves. I've knitted 5 so far. I only have to press them.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Little bird came home normal time but NOT alone. She flew into her box and another one followed her and sat in the hole for a while. It never came in the box. I'm wondering if it was her boyfriend taking her home!!!!!
> 
> Ive had yorkshire tea with Marg and also made the lunch. Ive tied all my loose ends in on the scarves. I've knitted 5 so far. I only have to press them.


Keep up posted on the "love birds."


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Have just taken the GKs home after having them here for a lovely weekend. They have only gone home now because Liv has been invited to the cinema by their neighbour, they are going to see Maomi. We had a great time, card games, Monopoly, keep fit games on the Wii and Tomb Raider on the PS2, watched a couple of good cartoon films, had lots of cuddles and ate rubbish!! Oh, and Liv had a little play on my embroidery machine and produced a little wall hanging that was so good, I popped it in a frame for her to hang on her wall!! It's too quiet and tidy here now and I don't know when I shall see them next! :sm03:
> 
> Jill and I are going to a local pub for a quiz night tonight, wish us luck!!! xxxxxxxxxx


Wishing you luck and love!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Little bird came home normal time but NOT alone. She flew into her box and another one followed her and sat in the hole for a while. It never came in the box. I'm wondering if it was her boyfriend taking her home!!!!!
> 
> Ive had yorkshire tea with Marg and also made the lunch. Ive tied all my loose ends in on the scarves. I've knitted 5 so far. I only have to press them.


This is so exciting, looking forward to further updates :sm24:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Little bird came home normal time but NOT alone. She flew into her box and another one followed her and sat in the hole for a while. It never came in the box. I'm wondering if it was her boyfriend taking her home!!!!!
> 
> Ive had yorkshire tea with Marg and also made the lunch. Ive tied all my loose ends in on the scarves. I've knitted 5 so far. I only have to press them.


This looks like we were right. An exciting new romance.


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

We've had constant snow for the last few days and probably have about a foot with more to come tomorrow. The snow plow plowed the end of the driveway in, no way the car would go through it. Just wanted to get rid of the hump as wide as the car, nearly made it.... zing, a lightening shock and my back is out again. So here I sit with ice and NSAID's ( anti-inflammatory med) and actually sitting makes it worse so I will have to keep moving.. grumble. Had enough of snow thank you. xoxo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Oh dear. He IS playing up. Poor little man. He is either testing you to extremes or punishing you for, as he sees it, letting him go for months. They were the longest months of your life! I do hope for both your sakes that he settles his mind.
> 
> Or am I off-track and it was an accident?


No you are right he was mad I also have a black eye!! And I hope he settles too and realizes that I am not going anywhere now he has been back here a year now so 2 months longer than he was gone!!!!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> No you are right he was mad I also have a black eye!! And I hope he settles too and realizes that I am not going anywhere now he has been back here a year now so 2 months longer than he was gone!!!!!


But it was a huge trauma for both of you. I guess all you can do is love him to bits and show it. What a hardship!!!!!!!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Islander said:


> We've had constant snow for the last few days and probably have about a foot with more to come tomorrow. The snow plow plowed the end of the driveway in, no way the car would go through it. Just wanted to get rid of the hump as wide as the car, nearly made it.... zing, a lightening shock and my back is out again. So here I sit with ice and NSAID's ( anti-inflammatory med) and actually sitting makes it worse so I will have to keep moving.. grumble. Had enough of snow thank you. xoxo


Sorry Trish. Wish you have a neighbor to get rid of that mess for you. No good having the driveway blocked. Hope you get a lot accomplished walking around and will rest easy soon.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning all from a damp and chilly Surrey. Yesterday I started crocheting some flowers to embellish my new jumper that I bought. I had some lovely variegated sock yarn that goes just right and I shall add some embroidery as well.
> 
> The family are coming to lunch today, I haven't seen them since they've been back at school so it will be nice to catch up and give gs2 his socks and LM the hat I made her.
> 
> ...


It does sound like a busy but fun week. Enjoy all of it! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I should have gone for a walk. It looks like rain any minute now.


I got my walk in today and it felt so good. We've got rain and snow threatening for later today. I hope it's only rain and doesn't end up being snow. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Have just taken the GKs home after having them here for a lovely weekend. They have only gone home now because Liv has been invited to the cinema by their neighbour, they are going to see Maomi. We had a great time, card games, Monopoly, keep fit games on the Wii and Tomb Raider on the PS2, watched a couple of good cartoon films, had lots of cuddles and ate rubbish!! Oh, and Liv had a little play on my embroidery machine and produced a little wall hanging that was so good, I popped it in a frame for her to hang on her wall!! It's too quiet and tidy here now and I don't know when I shall see them next! :sm03:
> 
> Jill and I are going to a local pub for a quiz night tonight, wish us luck!!! xxxxxxxxxx


Glad you had a great time with the GKs and sorry you don know when you'll be seeing them again. Soon, I hope. Have fun at the pub quiz night tonight and good luck. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> This is so exciting, looking forward to further updates :sm24:


Me, too! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Islander said:


> We've had constant snow for the last few days and probably have about a foot with more to come tomorrow. The snow plow plowed the end of the driveway in, no way the car would go through it. Just wanted to get rid of the hump as wide as the car, nearly made it.... zing, a lightening shock and my back is out again. So here I sit with ice and NSAID's ( anti-inflammatory med) and actually sitting makes it worse so I will have to keep moving.. grumble. Had enough of snow thank you. xoxo


Oh, Trish, I'm so sorry! I hope you're feeling better soon. Sending you many warm and healing hugs! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Well, I certainly have!!! :sm09: :sm09:


I'm about the same weight as when I got married, it has redistributed itself a bit. Mind you I haven't had any kids to ruin my body, well that's what my mother's excuse was. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Nice to see you dear, if you don't appear, I like to think it's because you are having such a wonderful time!! xxx


Aw thanks, I still try to make it onto here, wi-fi permitting. We are having a wonderful time and the last five days have been perfect, it's clouded over now 4.45 but it can do what it likes in the night. xxxx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> Little bird came home normal time but NOT alone. She flew into her box and another one followed her and sat in the hole for a while. It never came in the box. I'm wondering if it was her boyfriend taking her home!!!!!
> 
> Ive had yorkshire tea with Marg and also made the lunch. Ive tied all my loose ends in on the scarves. I've knitted 5 so far. I only have to press them.


Sounds like you may be a Grandma again in the spring. xx :sm09: :sm16:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> But it was a huge trauma for both of you. I guess all you can do is love him to bits and show it. What a hardship!!!!!!!


Oh I can do that and yeah it is but so worth it!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Today has been a rough day Michael has been running a fever it got up to 102.5 and I had to go get him some different medicine since I couldn't give him the motrin yet, the Tylenol seems to have worked it brought his fever down thank goodness!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm about the same weight as when I got married, it has redistributed itself a bit. Mind you I haven't had any kids to ruin my body, well that's what my mother's excuse was. xxxx


Some women have that happen; but I was very fortunate in that I always went straight back to my pre-pregnancy size. I think quite a few women were a bit envious of that, but it just depends on genetics, and my ancestors must have had good ones! ????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Aw thanks, I still try to make it onto here, wi-fi permitting. We are having a wonderful time and the last five days have been perfect, it's clouded over now 4.45 but it can do what it likes in the night. xxxx :sm09: :sm09:


The sun is hiding from us, for the last few days, and we now have very heavy cloud with continuous rain (Monday 6th Feb), and it is playing havoc with my joints, and pain levels! I would really like some sunshine, preferably tomorrow!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Today has been a rough day Michael has been running a fever it got up to 102.5 and I had to go get him some different medicine since I couldn't give him the motrin yet, the Tylenol seems to have worked it brought his fever down thank goodness!


I hope he quickly gets over whatever is affecting him, so he can be back to himself again. xoxoxo


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Today has been a rough day Michael has been running a fever it got up to 102.5 and I had to go get him some different medicine since I couldn't give him the motrin yet, the Tylenol seems to have worked it brought his fever down thank goodness!


Why can't you give him motrin? It was the only thing that would work when dd1 was that age. .. is he allergic? 
I know how soft hearted and loving a person you are sis. But if you don't get him to understand he can't keep beating and biting you ,he will have a really horrible experience when he goes to daycare or school because they will kick him right out.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Islander said:


> We've had constant snow for the last few days and probably have about a foot with more to come tomorrow. The snow plow plowed the end of the driveway in, no way the car would go through it. Just wanted to get rid of the hump as wide as the car, nearly made it.... zing, a lightening shock and my back is out again. So here I sit with ice and NSAID's ( anti-inflammatory med) and actually sitting makes it worse so I will have to keep moving.. grumble. Had enough of snow thank you. xoxo


Well that's terrible ! They should have to go back and unblock driveways ! What if it were a home with someone who couldn't even make the attempt to do that? Or an ambulance couldn't get to a home? 
Do they not use those angled plows there? It's suppose to keep the majority from blocking driveways. 
People just don't think sometimes do they. .. 
I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> You were very obviously allergic to work!! :sm24: :sm23: :sm23: xx


I wasn't ready to go to work then, I wanted to still be at school that year, then go on to Uni, but mum told me I had done enough schooling, and needed to go to work. I wasn't very happy about being where I was, at the time, but I soon settled in, and rarely booked off, after that episode! ????????????

I still managed to get myself into a lot of trouble with the RN's who ran the wards though, because I always used to question their orders, and expected a certain level of patient, to be doing things for themselves. I used to tell those people that I wasn't their servant, and they were quite capable of doing things without my help - these were the ones who were ready to be discharged. ????


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

London Girl said:


> We have lots of different tomatoes here but to me they are just tiny tomatoes, tiny egg-shaped tomatoes, normal tomatoes and bloomin' huge tomatoes, I'm not big on tomatoes, as you can probably tell!!!


I would eat tomatoes with every single meal if I had them ????
Sweet pea calls the cherry tomatoes grapes and eats them as much as me lol.
I often eat them like an apple in the summer ! A little bit of salt and a mater and I'm good ????????????????????????????????????


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Have just taken the GKs home after having them here for a lovely weekend. They have only gone home now because Liv has been invited to the cinema by their neighbour, they are going to see Maomi. We had a great time, card games, Monopoly, keep fit games on the Wii and Tomb Raider on the PS2, watched a couple of good cartoon films, had lots of cuddles and ate rubbish!! Oh, and Liv had a little play on my embroidery machine and produced a little wall hanging that was so good, I popped it in a frame for her to hang on her wall!! It's too quiet and tidy here now and I don't know when I shall see them next! :sm03:
> 
> Jill and I are going to a local pub for a quiz night tonight, wish us luck!!! xxxxxxxxxx


Hope you had a good time ! 
I know what you mean about top quiet and tidy lol. ...
I had sweet pea Friday and it's like a giant void when she leaves ... I hate it lol.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning all from a damp and chilly Surrey. Yesterday I started crocheting some flowers to embellish my new jumper that I bought. I had some lovely variegated sock yarn that goes just right and I shall add some embroidery as well.
> 
> The family are coming to lunch today, I haven't seen them since they've been back at school so it will be nice to catch up and give gs2 his socks and LM the hat I made her.
> 
> ...


Well I'm tired just thinking about all of that !???? 
I know you'll enjoy yourself especially when June gets there. . Then the two of you can get into all kinds of trouble.???????????? wish I was there ! I would never be able to keep up lol ! :sm12:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I found out that our network is too slow for Netflix or Crave or any of the other streaming internet services. So I'm stuck with whatever is on satellite.
> I'd like to see this new craft.


If you do a search for Kumihimo Braiding, there will be a lot of patterns, and photos things that can be made using this. I have done something similar with thicker plasti cording when I was a child, but nothing as fine as this.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thank you - and everyone else - for putting things back into perspective for me, at least the house got a bit of a clean-up!!! xxx


I just re read my post and I sounded awful. .. there is nothing wrong with cleaning upgrading and just plain doing whatever you like ☺ 
???? I hope you didn't feel I was zeroed in on you or anyone else love !

I remember when I was a kid ,we visited one of the couples from our church . And i remember wondering how she got her house to smell so good and not a spot of dust anywhere !
But I realize as an adult that that was all she did all day was clean clean clean. 
Where as I clean something and assume it is still clean two weeks later LOL !!!!????????????????????????
LOVE YOU XOXOXOXO


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Xiang said:


> If you do a search for Kumihimo Braiding, there will be a lot of patterns, and photos things that can be made using this. I have done something similar with thicker plasti cording when I was a child, but nothing as fine as this.


Very pretty ! That's really neat.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

G susan I can't wait to see if she had some whittle birdy babies before long ????????????????????


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Ok is time for bed
Hugs !
XOXOXOXO


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> If you do a search for Kumihimo Braiding, there will be a lot of patterns, and photos things that can be made using this. I have done something similar with thicker plasti cording when I was a child, but nothing as fine as this.


Very pretty x


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny and frosty Surrey. GS2 loves his socks and I finished LMs hat last night, I'll take a photo later. DS has arrived in the UK spending the night in Sheffield where he picked up a new car (t0 him) think Postman Pats van and is picking up two jet skiis and a trailer this morning and then driving her for dinner time before getting the night boat back to France this evening.

Creative Chaos here this morning and of course I haven't a clue what we are doing.

Happy Monday everyone and I will catch you later at some point.

Trish feel better soon and hope you don't get any more snow. xx

Lisa special hugs for you and Michael. xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Xiang said:


> If you do a search for Kumihimo Braiding, there will be a lot of patterns, and photos things that can be made using this. I have done something similar with thicker plasti cording when I was a child, but nothing as fine as this.


Beautiful, I will look that up my DD loves making things like that.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Good morning, sorry I've not been on. I just tried to get on & I was locked out, I thought I had list my friends. I have been fine but the family are all poorly. We have had 2 of my GSs most of the weekend as my DD is so poorly. She has just come up & looks terrible so I'm going to get her to the doctor, I know, I know she is an adult but she will not go & we are worried about her now. Also waiting for our other GS to arrive as he is poorly & his mum has to go into work today. Good job I, retired!
Anyway I will try & catch up. If I can't I hope you are all ok, despite colds, virus & weather. See you later. Xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

jinx said:


> I learned so much from riding with Mr. Wonderful. He let's other drivers cut in, he let's others take his parking spot, he stops to let people walk across, he will make it easy for someone to pass him. I realized his way of driving was better than my way and try to follow his example. I am less stressed when I follow his example.


Wish my DH drove like that, he thinks everyone else is in the wrong. I get really worried about time sometimes. Despite that he is a very good driver, most of the times.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello and happy monday. We have white frost this mornong. Ive got s and b today . Everyone have a good day.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

linkan said:


> I would eat tomatoes with every single meal if I had them ????
> Sweet pea calls the cherry tomatoes grapes and eats them as much as me lol.
> I often eat them like an apple in the summer ! A little bit of salt and a mater and I'm good ????????????????????????????????????


I love tomatoes in any form but try not to eat too many, they are supposed to be bad for you if you have Arthritis. ????????????????????


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Hello and happy monday. We have white frost this mornong. Ive got s and b today . Everyone have a good day.


Hi GS, have a good S & B, wrap up warm. Hope your little birds is well, what type is he/she?


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Well I have lost Days & days of what you have all been doing, hope I haven't missed anything really important?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Islander said:


> We've had constant snow for the last few days and probably have about a foot with more to come tomorrow. The snow plow plowed the end of the driveway in, no way the car would go through it. Just wanted to get rid of the hump as wide as the car, nearly made it.... zing, a lightening shock and my back is out again. So here I sit with ice and NSAID's ( anti-inflammatory med) and actually sitting makes it worse so I will have to keep moving.. grumble. Had enough of snow thank you. xoxo


Do sorry about your back love, I'm sending you healing hugs.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi GS, have a good S & B, wrap up warm. Hope your little birds is well, what type is he/she?


Its a blue tit chrissy. Hope you all get well soon.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

linkan said:


> I just re read my post and I sounded awful. .. there is nothing wrong with cleaning upgrading and just plain doing whatever you like ☺
> ???? I hope you didn't feel I was zeroed in on you or anyone else love !
> 
> I remember when I was a kid ,we visited one of the couples from our church . And i remember wondering how she got her house to smell so good and not a spot of dust anywhere !
> ...


A person after my own heart. The more you clean the quicker it seems to get dusty. xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:24 am EST and -7'C (19'F). It's snowing lightly. It snowed all weekend but it was windy enough that it didn't accumulate much.
I was able to block my scarf on my ironing board with only 2 inches or so, not blocked, so the scarf has a curly tail.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Wish my DH drove like that, he thinks everyone else is in the wrong. I get really worried about time sometimes. Despite that he is a very good driver, most of the times.


Mum makes up the rules as she drives. She's had a few tickets so the police don't agree with her interpretations of the rules, but so far she hasn't done any damage.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Good morning, sorry I've not been on. I just tried to get on & I was locked out, I thought I had list my friends. I have been fine but the family are all poorly. We have had 2 of my GSs most of the weekend as my DD is so poorly. She has just come up & looks terrible so I'm going to get her to the doctor, I know, I know she is an adult but she will not go & we are worried about her now. Also waiting for our other GS to arrive as he is poorly & his mum has to go into work today. Good job I, retired!
> Anyway I will try & catch up. If I can't I hope you are all ok, despite colds, virus & weather. See you later. Xx


DD has probably been trying to look after everyone else. I hope you don't end up catching the bugs, they're very persistent this year.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny and frosty Surrey. GS2 loves his socks and I finished LMs hat last night, I'll take a photo later. DS has arrived in the UK spending the night in Sheffield where he picked up a new car (t0 him) think Postman Pats van and is picking up two jet skiis and a trailer this morning and then driving her for dinner time before getting the night boat back to France this evening.
> 
> Creative Chaos here this morning and of course I haven't a clue what we are doing.
> 
> ...


That sounds like a whirlwind of a trip. Enjoy your dinner.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> If you do a search for Kumihimo Braiding, there will be a lot of patterns, and photos things that can be made using this. I have done something similar with thicker plasti cording when I was a child, but nothing as fine as this.


Very nice.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> I would eat tomatoes with every single meal if I had them ????
> Sweet pea calls the cherry tomatoes grapes and eats them as much as me lol.
> I often eat them like an apple in the summer ! A little bit of salt and a mater and I'm good ????????????????????????????????????


The big pots between the houses had cherry tomatoes in them. They're great popped right off the bush.
I love tomato juice. I could drink it everyday.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> Well that's terrible ! They should have to go back and unblock driveways ! What if it were a home with someone who couldn't even make the attempt to do that? Or an ambulance couldn't get to a home?
> Do they not use those angled plows there? It's suppose to keep the majority from blocking driveways.
> People just don't think sometimes do they. ..
> I hope you feel better soon.


We have a new plow driver. No one has told him that, if he goes around our court the opposite way to traffic, then all the snow will be dumped into the centre and he doesn't have to adjust his blades at all.
You have to move that pile at the end of the driveway right away or it gets all hard and immovable.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> The sun is hiding from us, for the last few days, and we now have very heavy cloud with continuous rain (Monday 6th Feb), and it is playing havoc with my joints, and pain levels! I would really like some sunshine, preferably tomorrow!


So would I.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Today has been a rough day Michael has been running a fever it got up to 102.5 and I had to go get him some different medicine since I couldn't give him the motrin yet, the Tylenol seems to have worked it brought his fever down thank goodness!


I hope Michael is back to his pleasant self soon.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Islander said:


> We've had constant snow for the last few days and probably have about a foot with more to come tomorrow. The snow plow plowed the end of the driveway in, no way the car would go through it. Just wanted to get rid of the hump as wide as the car, nearly made it.... zing, a lightening shock and my back is out again. So here I sit with ice and NSAID's ( anti-inflammatory med) and actually sitting makes it worse so I will have to keep moving.. grumble. Had enough of snow thank you. xoxo


Time to find a neighbouring teenager who will shovel the end of the driveway until your back feels better.
Hope you feel better soon, and that your snow turns into rain soon.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Little bird came home normal time but NOT alone. She flew into her box and another one followed her and sat in the hole for a while. It never came in the box. I'm wondering if it was her boyfriend taking her home!!!!!
> 
> Ive had yorkshire tea with Marg and also made the lunch. Ive tied all my loose ends in on the scarves. I've knitted 5 so far. I only have to press them.


Is Spring in the air over there? I've noticed that some of our summer birds have come back already. I even saw a pair of white swans flying north.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'm going now. I have to dump the snow off the top of my car. I'm not sure if I'm on late shift or early shift.
Everyone have a great day,


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Today has been a rough day Michael has been running a fever it got up to 102.5 and I had to go get him some different medicine since I couldn't give him the motrin yet, the Tylenol seems to have worked it brought his fever down thank goodness!


That's high, though children do seem to run hotter than we do. I hope he's OK.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> If you do a search for Kumihimo Braiding, there will be a lot of patterns, and photos things that can be made using this. I have done something similar with thicker plasti cording when I was a child, but nothing as fine as this.


what a lovely result. We should all try it!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

linkan said:


> I just re read my post and I sounded awful. .. there is nothing wrong with cleaning upgrading and just plain doing whatever you like ☺
> ???? I hope you didn't feel I was zeroed in on you or anyone else love !
> 
> I remember when I was a kid ,we visited one of the couples from our church . And i remember wondering how she got her house to smell so good and not a spot of dust anywhere !
> ...


I'm with you. I can never understand why things don't stay clean if you don't use them. What is this dust stuff and who invited it in?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny and frosty Surrey. GS2 loves his socks and I finished LMs hat last night, I'll take a photo later. DS has arrived in the UK spending the night in Sheffield where he picked up a new car (t0 him) think Postman Pats van and is picking up two jet skiis and a trailer this morning and then driving her for dinner time before getting the night boat back to France this evening.
> 
> Creative Chaos here this morning and of course I haven't a clue what we are doing.
> 
> ...


I think you believe in both the chaos theory and the string theory.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Xiang said:


> If you do a search for Kumihimo Braiding, there will be a lot of patterns, and photos things that can be made using this. I have done something similar with thicker plasti cording when I was a child, but nothing as fine as this.


I had never heard of this until we had a demonstration and workshop on it at the KAP a couple of years ago. There is something very zen-like in the movement of the yarn around the wheel. I have the materials here, but haven't done a single piece since then....just way to many things to be doing and not enough time.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

It's a lovely sunny day here ATM, so I walked to the doctor's to pick up my prescriptions and ask if my blood results were in yet. They came in, but were noted 'negative, no action". I don't know why that would mean don't even bother to let the patient know! Apart from anything else I still want to know what is wrong, not what isn't. My Dr isn't in until Wednesday. You have to ring early to get an appointment on the day. Wish me luck.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Little bird came home normal time but NOT alone. She flew into her box and another one followed her and sat in the hole for a while. It never came in the box. I'm wondering if it was her boyfriend taking her home!!!!!
> 
> Ive had yorkshire tea with Marg and also made the lunch. Ive tied all my loose ends in on the scarves. I've knitted 5 so far. I only have to press them.


Your birdie sounds like she thinks Spring is in the air, just in time for Valentine's Day, how sweet - or tweet!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Wishing you luck and love!


We came second, 3 points behind the winners, quite pleased with that! We won 50% discount vouchers for the next time we eat there, happy with that too!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> We've had constant snow for the last few days and probably have about a foot with more to come tomorrow. The snow plow plowed the end of the driveway in, no way the car would go through it. Just wanted to get rid of the hump as wide as the car, nearly made it.... zing, a lightening shock and my back is out again. So here I sit with ice and NSAID's ( anti-inflammatory med) and actually sitting makes it worse so I will have to keep moving.. grumble. Had enough of snow thank you. xoxo


Oh Trish, so sorry for you, wish I could help. Please don't push yourself too soon, healing hugs coming from London! ()()()()()()()() xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm about the same weight as when I got married, it has redistributed itself a bit. Mind you I haven't had any kids to ruin my body, well that's what my mother's excuse was. xxxx


At the present moment I am a couple of stones heavier than when I got married but then I dieted a bit drastically for the wedding. Really need to get rid of some of it but having trouble finding my weight loss mojo!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Aw thanks, I still try to make it onto here, wi-fi permitting. We are having a wonderful time and the last five days have been perfect, it's clouded over now 4.45 but it can do what it likes in the night. xxxx :sm09: :sm09:


Absolutely, carry on enjoying yourselves, we're enjoying it with you!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Today has been a rough day Michael has been running a fever it got up to 102.5 and I had to go get him some different medicine since I couldn't give him the motrin yet, the Tylenol seems to have worked it brought his fever down thank goodness!


I wonder if that was why he got upset enough to hurt you, if he was not feeling very well? Hope all is well again soon, big hugs to you and Michael!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> If you do a search for Kumihimo Braiding, there will be a lot of patterns, and photos things that can be made using this. I have done something similar with thicker plasti cording when I was a child, but nothing as fine as this.


I watched the video, it looks good but very complicated, I wish you luck with that! I also used to make key rings and bracelets with plastic cord when I was a kid, we called it Scooby Doo!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> I just re read my post and I sounded awful. .. there is nothing wrong with cleaning upgrading and just plain doing whatever you like ☺
> ???? I hope you didn't feel I was zeroed in on you or anyone else love !
> 
> I remember when I was a kid ,we visited one of the couples from our church . And i remember wondering how she got her house to smell so good and not a spot of dust anywhere !
> ...


Oh sweetie, you and I are so alike, and you can say anything you want to me, I know you always mean it with a good heart and you would never offend me!! I do get fed up with keep repeating the same cleaning operation over and over and I swear that If I lived here on my own, it wouldn't be necessary!! Love you too!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny and frosty Surrey. GS2 loves his socks and I finished LMs hat last night, I'll take a photo later. DS has arrived in the UK spending the night in Sheffield where he picked up a new car (t0 him) think Postman Pats van and is picking up two jet skiis and a trailer this morning and then driving her for dinner time before getting the night boat back to France this evening.
> 
> Creative Chaos here this morning and of course I haven't a clue what we are doing.
> 
> ...


Hope Creative Chaos was fun, say hi to DS for me, see you very soon!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Good morning, sorry I've not been on. I just tried to get on & I was locked out, I thought I had list my friends. I have been fine but the family are all poorly. We have had 2 of my GSs most of the weekend as my DD is so poorly. She has just come up & looks terrible so I'm going to get her to the doctor, I know, I know she is an adult but she will not go & we are worried about her now. Also waiting for our other GS to arrive as he is poorly & his mum has to go into work today. Good job I, retired!
> Anyway I will try & catch up. If I can't I hope you are all ok, despite colds, virus & weather. See you later. Xx


Oh dear, that sounds awful, what a good job we are around for our families, wouldn't have it any differently! Hope everyone feels much better very soon and also that you don't pick up whatever is doing the rounds over there!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Is Spring in the air over there? I've noticed that some of our summer birds have come back already. I even saw a pair of white swans flying north.


I have noticed birds starting to sing, not in my tiny gardenbut in the trees nearby, it's a beautiful sound and is hopefully heralding Spring!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> That's high, though children do seem to run hotter than we do. I hope he's OK.


This is the dustiest house I have ever lived in, we are near a busy road, so it may come from there but I have never had to dust a bathroom or kitchen before!!! :sm14: :sm14: :sm14:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> It's a lovely sunny day here ATM, so I walked to the doctor's to pick up my prescriptions and ask if my blood results were in yet. They came in, but were noted 'negative, no action". I don't know why that would mean don't even bother to let the patient know! Apart from anything else I still want to know what is wrong, not what isn't. My Dr isn't in until Wednesday. You have to ring early to get an appointment on the day. Wish me luck.


I do indeed wish you luck but I agree that the patient/doctor relationship has changed dramatically in recent years and I personally don't like it. After my weird experience last Saturday, I rang for an appointment and the best they could do was a telephone appointment 10 days after the event, not good enough!!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> The sun is hiding from us, for the last few days, and we now have very heavy cloud with continuous rain (Monday 6th Feb), and it is playing havoc with my joints, and pain levels! I would really like some sunshine, preferably tomorrow!


I understand how cloudy days can affect your pain levels. Hoping you at least get some short blasts of sun to help you out.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Ok, that's me all caught up. Went to Zumba today for the first time in 3 weeks, boy, was it hard work but I survived!! Have a good one everybody, catch you later!! xxxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

linkan said:


> I would eat tomatoes with every single meal if I had them ????
> Sweet pea calls the cherry tomatoes grapes and eats them as much as me lol.
> I often eat them like an apple in the summer ! A little bit of salt and a mater and I'm good ????????????????????????????????????


It makes sense to eat them as you would a fruit. A tomato is a fruit. In the stores around here we have grape tomatoes. They are smaller than cherry tomatoes.


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

linkan said:


> Well that's terrible ! They should have to go back and unblock driveways ! What if it were a home with someone who couldn't even make the attempt to do that? Or an ambulance couldn't get to a home?
> Do they not use those angled plows there? It's suppose to keep the majority from blocking driveways.
> People just don't think sometimes do they. ..
> I hope you feel better soon.


My Dad worked for highways for over 35 yrs, they always lifted their blades for rural driveways, harder when you have a 1 road town when all the driveways are a few yards apart. Consideration for others was a lot more prevalent when I was growing up. There was a backhoe across the street clearing out the firehouse parking lot who saw me basically struggling... didn't blink an eye. My dad would have done a quick swipe and a given a salute on the way out... he was a good guy!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> My Dad worked for highways for over 35 yrs, they always lifted their blades for rural driveways, harder when you have a 1 road town when all the driveways are a few yards apart. Consideration for others was a lot more prevalent when I was growing up. There was a backhoe across the street clearing out the firehouse parking lot who saw me basically struggling... didn't blink an eye. My dad would have done a quick swipe and a given a salute on the way out... he was a good guy!


I bet he was. I was lucky,I had a good dad too!! xxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I'm with you. I can never understand why things don't stay clean if you don't use them. What is this dust stuff and who invited it in?


Does anyone use the Endust and the Micro fiber cloths? To me, it seems I have to dust a lot less since I started using them. Now if a fairy would come and pave our driveway there would be even less to dust.


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

London Girl said:


> Oh Trish, so sorry for you, wish I could help. Please don't push yourself too soon, healing hugs coming from London! ()()()()()()()() xxxx


Thank you all for the well wishes, it usually takes about a week before I can straighten up again. Right now hard to get out of bed or the recliner. It's a lift recliner which is helpful. It doesn't take much now to put it out and most times I'm aware of what I shouldn't do, but occasionally slip up! xoxox


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

jinx said:


> Does anyone use the Endust and the Micro fiber cloths? To me, it seems I have to dust a lot less since I started using them. Now if a fairy would come and pave our driveway there would be even less to dust.


You wanna see dust! I've been vocal about this for years... and the fight is still on. We can have 100 logging trucks go through in a day. It's either mud or dust. 
The bottom photo is of the sweeper coming though town "without any water in it." I actually went out and blocked him so he couldn't go any further, and he ceased his operations. 
Honest... this is no joke! I never open the doors or windows...cough cough


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> We came second, 3 points behind the winners, quite pleased with that! We won 50% discount vouchers for the next time we eat there, happy with that too!!


Good job! Sounds like a fun time was had by all. Of course, when you are involved there always seems to be a lot of fun and good time.


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

LondonChris said:


> Good morning, sorry I've not been on. I just tried to get on & I was locked out, I thought I had list my friends. I have been fine but the family are all poorly. We have had 2 of my GSs most of the weekend as my DD is so poorly. She has just come up & looks terrible so I'm going to get her to the doctor, I know, I know she is an adult but she will not go & we are worried about her now. Also waiting for our other GS to arrive as he is poorly & his mum has to go into work today. Good job I, retired!
> Anyway I will try & catch up. If I can't I hope you are all ok, despite colds, virus & weather. See you later. Xx


Aw, that's tough when everyone is down Chris, you will be worried. xoxox


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

grandma susan said:


> Do sorry about your back love, I'm sending you healing hugs.


Thank you G. Susan, I'm feeling the vibes! xoxo


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Islander said:


> You wanna see dust! I've been vocal about this for years... and the fight is still on. We can have 100 logging trucks go through in a day. It's either mud or dust.
> The bottom photo is of the sweeper coming though town "without any water in it." I actually went out and blocked him so he couldn't go any further, and he ceased his operations.
> Honest... this is no joke! I never open the doors or windows...cough cough


My goodness that is unhealthy. There is usually less dust on paved roads. The sand roads at my sisters house produce less dust than that.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Islander said:
 

> My Dad worked for highways for over 35 yrs, they always lifted their blades for rural driveways, harder when you have a 1 road town when all the driveways are a few yards apart. Consideration for others was a lot more prevalent when I was growing up. There was a backhoe across the street clearing out the firehouse parking lot who saw me basically struggling... didn't blink an eye. My dad would have done a quick swipe and a given a salute on the way out... he was a good guy!


We have always been responsible for clearing the end of our driveways. Luckily our tractor makes easy work of it. On heavy snowfalls Mr. Wonderful goes up and down the road and clears the ends of several neighbors drives. Several of the neighbors bring his home-baked treats to say thank you.


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

SaxonLady said:


> But it was a huge trauma for both of you. I guess all you can do is love him to bits and show it. What a hardship!!!!!!!


I admire you Saxy, you always know what to do and give such good advice. xoxo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

jinx said:


> My goodness that is unhealthy. There is usually less dust on paved roads. The sand roads at my sisters house produce less dust than that.


Yes it is, and I suspect it's why I use puffer's now. But money trumps people these days. What I can't understand is how they want us to stay healthy by living better life styles and they do this...


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Good job! Sounds like a fun time was had by all. Of course, when you are involved there always seems to be a lot of fun and good time.


 :sm12: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Xiang said:


> I wasn't ready to go to work then, I wanted to still be at school that year, then go on to Uni, but mum told me I had done enough schooling, and needed to go to work. I wasn't very happy about being where I was, at the time, but I soon settled in, and rarely booked off, after that episode! ????????????
> 
> I still managed to get myself into a lot of trouble with the RN's who ran the wards though, because I always used to question their orders, and expected a certain level of patient, to be doing things for themselves. I used to tell those people that I wasn't their servant, and they were quite capable of doing things without my help - these were the ones who were ready to be discharged. ????


I suspect you are a critical thinker Judi, that's the best nurse ever! 
When our patient's got sassy... it was time for them to go! The one's truly needing care don't have it in them to complain or expect room service. xxxx


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

jinx said:


> We have always been responsible for clearing the end of our driveways. Luckily our tractor makes easy work of it. On heavy snowfalls Mr. Wonderful goes up and down the road and clears the ends of several neighbors drives. Several of the neighbors bring his home-baked treats to say thank you.


DH and I have a John Deere tractor at my Mom's, we bought it to clean up her acreage and mow grass. It would be handy here as it as a snow blade as well. But I'm not as talented as Barny, and wouldn't know how to run it. Machinery scares me...


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

More snow in store for today. So if the drive get plugged a second time, so be it... we'll stay home till Spring comes! There are some perks, there is a bus stop across the road as well as the firehall and first responders, so for this I am grateful! 
Wishing you all a cozy happy Monday. xoxo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> More snow in store for today. So if the drive get plugged a second time, so be it... we'll stay home till Spring comes! There are some perks, there is a bus stop across the road as well as the firehall and first responders, so for this I am grateful!
> Wishing you all a cozy happy Monday. xoxo


It's a bit chilly here today Trish but nothing as bad as you have. Glad you have everything you need close at hand!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> We came second, 3 points behind the winners, quite pleased with that! We won 50% discount vouchers for the next time we eat there, happy with that too!!


Well done you. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> I do indeed wish you luck but I agree that the patient/doctor relationship has changed dramatically in recent years and I personally don't like it. After my weird experience last Saturday, I rang for an appointment and the best they could do was a telephone appointment 10 days after the event, not good enough!!


And they wonder why our A & E departments are full. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> I bet he was. I was lucky,I had a good dad too!! xxxx


And me, it made up for my mother. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Islander said:


> DH and I have a John Deere tractor at my Mom's, we bought it to clean up her acreage and mow grass. It would be handy here as it as a snow blade as well. But I'm not as talented as Barny, and wouldn't know how to run it. Machinery scares me...


You would soon learn if it saved your back. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> And they wonder why our A & E departments are full. xxxx


That's right and assuming your local hospital has one, ours only has 'urgent Care', huh, and the nearest A&E is about 5 miles away!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> And me, it made up for my mother. xxxx


Oops, that sounds like a tale for another day!! My mum was great but a bit wacky!! Apologies if I have posted this recently but I just love it, taken in 1942 and she would have been about 29!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> Why can't you give him motrin? It was the only thing that would work when dd1 was that age. .. is he allergic?
> I know how soft hearted and loving a person you are sis. But if you don't get him to understand he can't keep beating and biting you ,he will have a really horrible experience when he goes to daycare or school because they will kick him right out.


it had only been 2 hours!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:24 am EST and -7'C (19'F). It's snowing lightly. It snowed all weekend but it was windy enough that it didn't accumulate much.
> I was able to block my scarf on my ironing board with only 2 inches or so, not blocked, so the scarf has a curly tail.


That looks cosy, I thnk you need to wear it. Please keep warm.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello everyone. Little bird has come home spot on 4.30 and by herself. Shes got her head tucked inder her wing snd seems very settled tonight. The woodpecker has been braying hell out of our chimney cowl again. Marg down the back to me can hear it when they are in bed. The noise is terrific. Weve got two bullfinches I hope to have a photo for you and weve had a jay today. Sorry to bore you all.

Went to s and b and got some knitting done. One of the women on our selected table is as deaf as a post and wears hearing aids....Shes a bit annoying really. She cannot hear a word we are saying and she just starts to shout in the middle of a conversation no matter what we are talking about. I suggested she go and get them tuned in again or at least put batteries in them.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> A person after my own heart. The more you clean the quicker it seems to get dusty. xx


I wouldnt know :sm16: :sm12:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. Little bird is home and fast asleep. DH and me went to a museum of Middlesbrough today. We really enjoyed it. Wr had a lovely piece of home made bakewell tart and a REAL pot of tea...A big family size with a knitted tea cosy covering it. Then we came home and Ive had an hours sleep in the chair. Ive been quite dizzy and off balance today. Maybe I stood too long at the museum. I was ok when I held DH's hand.


Sounds a lovely day. Sorry you were feeling dizzy, good thing you had MrA to hold onto. Hugs


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny and frosty Surrey. GS2 loves his socks and I finished LMs hat last night, I'll take a photo later. DS has arrived in the UK spending the night in Sheffield where he picked up a new car (t0 him) think Postman Pats van and is picking up two jet skiis and a trailer this morning and then driving her for dinner time before getting the night boat back to France this evening.
> 
> Creative Chaos here this morning and of course I haven't a clue what we are doing.
> 
> ...


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> I watched the video, it looks good but very complicated, I wish you luck with that! I also used to make key rings and bracelets with plastic cord when I was a kid, we called it Scooby Doo!!!


It looks similar to making friendship bracelets.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone. Little bird has come home spot on 4.30 and by herself. Shes got her head tucked inder her wing snd seems very settled tonight. The woodpecker has been braying hell out of our chimney cowl again. Marg down the back to me can hear it when they are in bed. The noise is terrific. Weve got two bullfinches I hope to have a photo for you and weve had a jay today. Sorry to bore you all.
> 
> Went to s and b and got some knitting done. One of the women on our selected table is as deaf as a post and wears hearing aids....Shes a bit annoying really. She cannot hear a word we are saying and she just starts to shout in the middle of a conversation no matter what we are talking about. I suggested she go and get them tuned in again or at least put batteries in them.


Speaking with someone that has hearing loss can be frustrating. Some times hearing aids are more of hindrance than a help. It depends on what caused the loss.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Today has been a rough day Michael has been running a fever it got up to 102.5 and I had to go get him some different medicine since I couldn't give him the motrin yet, the Tylenol seems to have worked it brought his fever down thank goodness!


Thank goodness for that. I hope he gets better quickly. Sending lots of healing and comforting hugs to both of you!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> The sun is hiding from us, for the last few days, and we now have very heavy cloud with continuous rain (Monday 6th Feb), and it is playing havoc with my joints, and pain levels! I would really like some sunshine, preferably tomorrow!


We've got about 3-4 inches of snow here today, so I'm staying in and knitting! This is unusual weather for us to be having in February, but then it's been sort of strange weather for the past several months. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> If you do a search for Kumihimo Braiding, there will be a lot of patterns, and photos things that can be made using this. I have done something similar with thicker plasti cording when I was a child, but nothing as fine as this.


That looks like fun! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny and frosty Surrey. GS2 loves his socks and I finished LMs hat last night, I'll take a photo later. DS has arrived in the UK spending the night in Sheffield where he picked up a new car (t0 him) think Postman Pats van and is picking up two jet skiis and a trailer this morning and then driving her for dinner time before getting the night boat back to France this evening.
> 
> Creative Chaos here this morning and of course I haven't a clue what we are doing.
> 
> ...


Enjoy your visit with your DS, brief though it will be! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Good morning, sorry I've not been on. I just tried to get on & I was locked out, I thought I had list my friends. I have been fine but the family are all poorly. We have had 2 of my GSs most of the weekend as my DD is so poorly. She has just come up & looks terrible so I'm going to get her to the doctor, I know, I know she is an adult but she will not go & we are worried about her now. Also waiting for our other GS to arrive as he is poorly & his mum has to go into work today. Good job I, retired!
> Anyway I will try & catch up. If I can't I hope you are all ok, despite colds, virus & weather. See you later. Xx


Oh, no! Sending healing and comforting hugs to all your ill family members and to you, too! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Do sorry about your back love, I'm sending you healing hugs.


Me, too, Trish! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> A person after my own heart. The more you clean the quicker it seems to get dusty. xx


Isn't that the truth?!!! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:24 am EST and -7'C (19'F). It's snowing lightly. It snowed all weekend but it was windy enough that it didn't accumulate much.
> I was able to block my scarf on my ironing board with only 2 inches or so, not blocked, so the scarf has a curly tail.


It's lovely, Nitzi!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> DD has probably been trying to look after everyone else. I hope you don't end up catching the bugs, they're very persistent this year.


They are very persistent. Mr. Ric is still struggling along with his crud. I think he should see the doctor again, and maybe he will one day this week. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'm going now. I have to dump the snow off the top of my car. I'm not sure if I'm on late shift or early shift.
> Everyone have a great day,


Stay safe as you travel today, Nitzi. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I had never heard of this until we had a demonstration and workshop on it at the KAP a couple of years ago. There is something very zen-like in the movement of the yarn around the wheel. I have the materials here, but haven't done a single piece since then....just way to many things to be doing and not enough time.


Isn't that always the case?!! :sm16:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> At the present moment I am a couple of stones heavier than when I got married but then I dieted a bit drastically for the wedding. Really need to get rid of some of it but having trouble finding my weight loss mojo!! xxxxx


I'm in the same boat with you there! Just doesn't seem to happen. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> This is the dustiest house I have ever lived in, we are near a busy road, so it may come from there but I have never had to dust a bathroom or kitchen before!!! :sm14: :sm14: :sm14:


Our house is very dusty, too, as we're just off the freeway and get a lot of road dust. :sm03:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Islander said:


> You wanna see dust! I've been vocal about this for years... and the fight is still on. We can have 100 logging trucks go through in a day. It's either mud or dust.
> The bottom photo is of the sweeper coming though town "without any water in it." I actually went out and blocked him so he couldn't go any further, and he ceased his operations.
> Honest... this is no joke! I never open the doors or windows...cough cough


That is terrible, Trish. xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Islander said:


> You wanna see dust! I've been vocal about this for years... and the fight is still on. We can have 100 logging trucks go through in a day. It's either mud or dust.
> The bottom photo is of the sweeper coming though town "without any water in it." I actually went out and blocked him so he couldn't go any further, and he ceased his operations.
> Honest... this is no joke! I never open the doors or windows...cough cough


....and I thought London was dusty. Surely that's not legal making all that dust? Hope your back soon Feels better.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Well done you. xxxx


Ditto from me, Londy! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oops, that sounds like a tale for another day!! My mum was great but a bit wacky!! Apologies if I have posted this recently but I just love it, taken in 1942 and she would have been about 29!


She looks lovely! xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> I do indeed wish you luck but I agree that the patient/doctor relationship has changed dramatically in recent years and I personally don't like it. After my weird experience last Saturday, I rang for an appointment and the best they could do was a telephone appointment 10 days after the event, not good enough!!


That's terrible. It's difficult to get an appointment at our surgery, unless you get up there before 8am, but you can ask for a dr to ring you. I was so worried about Kaz this morning I rang. The dr rang back an hour later & told me to take her straight up there. She was seen & she has very bad Tonsillitis, got to take anti-bs for 2 weeks. If she feel worse she has to go straight to hospital. She is having trouble drinking anything, even tea which she loves. She is coming to spend the day here tomorrow with the baby & my other poorly GS. I've told them if anything is passed on to me there will be trouble! Good thing she has us up the road.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Lisa hope Micheal soon feels better, hugs to you both, it's so horrible when the young ones are poorly.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> That's terrible. It's difficult to get an appointment at our surgery, unless you get up there before 8am, but you can ask for a dr to ring you. I was so worried about Kaz this morning I rang. The dr rang back an hour later & told me to take her straight up there. She was seen & she has very bad Tonsillitis, got to take anti-bs for 2 weeks. If she feel worse she has to go straight to hospital. She is having trouble drinking anything, even tea which she loves. She is coming to spend the day here tomorrow with the baby & my other poorly GS. I've told them if anything is passed on to me there will be trouble! Good thing she has us up the road.


So glad you got her in to see the doctor. That doesn't sound good at all. Sending more healing and comforting hugs! xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> That's right and assuming your local hospital has one, ours only has 'urgent Care', huh, and the nearest A&E is about 5 miles away!!


It's disgusting that you can't get an appointment, especially with this on-going problem you have. Hope you are feeling better today.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> That's right and assuming your local hospital has one, ours only has 'urgent Care', huh, and the nearest A&E is about 5 miles away!!


Lucky you, ours are about 40 miles in either direction. xxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Lucky you, ours are about 40 miles in either direction. xxxx


we are 20


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:24 am EST and -7'C (19'F). It's snowing lightly. It snowed all weekend but it was windy enough that it didn't accumulate much.
> I was able to block my scarf on my ironing board with only 2 inches or so, not blocked, so the scarf has a curly tail.


Very nice scarf xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oops, that sounds like a tale for another day!! My mum was great but a bit wacky!! Apologies if I have posted this recently but I just love it, taken in 1942 and she would have been about 29!


Gorgeous photo


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

He'll all. Went to knitting group today. There were only 5 of us and it was nice and friendly. Came back, made dinner then watched The Halcyon. Anyone else viewing this? Take care all, seems the bugs this winter are really nasty and affecting all ages. Roll on summer.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

martina said:


> He'll all. Went to knitting group today. There were only 5 of us and it was nice and friendly. Came back, made dinner then watched The Halcyon. Anyone else viewing this? Take care all, seems the bugs this winter are really nasty and affecting all ages. Roll on summer.


Hi Martina, hope you are feeling much better now. As you say roll on summer and Blackpool. Xx


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Martina, hope you are feeling much better now. As you say roll on summer and Blackpool. Xx


Much better, thank you. Looking forward to Blackpool too. Hope we can go up the Tower. Haven't been there for years.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

martina said:


> Much better, thank you. Looking forward to Blackpool too. Hope we can go up the Tower. Haven't been there for years.


You're on your own up there, I don't like heights. And before anyone says anything being in a plane is different. xx :sm09: :sm17:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> If you do a search for Kumihimo Braiding, there will be a lot of patterns, and photos things that can be made using this. I have done something similar with thicker plasti cording when I was a child, but nothing as fine as this.


I really like that!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> It makes sense to eat them as you would a fruit. A tomato is a fruit. In the stores around here we have grape tomatoes. They are smaller than cherry tomatoes.


I love grape tomatoes!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> we are 20


Well are about 35 miles but I hear our local one will be reopened as a fully functional hospital it is only about 8 miles away!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I took Michael to the doctor and she is sure he has strep throat his fever keeps spiking up over 102, it's scary but two tepid baths and Motrin later and his fever is down hoping it stays that way


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> we are 20


We are only a mile away but it does cover a huge area, A&E is a nightmare there, don't got near unless I can help it!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

martina said:


> Much better, thank you. Looking forward to Blackpool too. Hope we can go up the Tower. Haven't been there for years.


I'll hold your coat when you go up! I'm not good at heights. I can't wait for the warmer weather.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Morning all. We are having the hospital ward here today again. First I'm off to get my hair cut. It's so long I could tie it back, I feel so scruffy. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well are about 35 miles but I hear our local one will be reopened as a fully functional hospital it is only about 8 miles away!


I live practically next door to ours, which has an 'outstanding' rating. The sun is shining again, and I'm out to lunch today. I've always been lucky.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning all. We are having the hospital ward here today again. First I'm off to get my hair cut. It's so long I could tie it back, I feel so scruffy. Have a good day everyone.


Wishing them all well and I hope you keep well and fit too. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I live practically next door to ours, which has an 'outstanding' rating. The sun is shining again, and I'm out to lunch today. I've always been lucky.


Mine's just round the corner and one of the top in the country. One of the reasons I don't want to move house.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey and no frost this morning. Had a lovely if very brief visit from DS yesterday. He arrived around 4 pm and had to leave at 8.30 pm to catch the ferry back to France. He is looking well and while he was here we skyped his family at home. The children are great and didn't stop talking, I certainly overdosed on French!

Creative Chaos turned into a crochet class and we now have everyone making granny squares. This morning we have the coven here so I will be doing more crochet. Might have to go to the shops this afternoon for a few essentials.

Have a good day everyone and I'll catch you later.

Martina, I'll see if I can pluck up courage to go up Blackpool Tower - alcohol might have to be involved. xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I took Michael to the doctor and she is sure he has strep throat his fever keeps spiking up over 102, it's scary but two tepid baths and Motrin later and his fever is down hoping it stays that way


Hope the little guy is better soon.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls...I was so snug and cosy in my bed but I was dozing back to sleep so I had to get up. Its rainy here today. Never mind theres sunshine coming in the form of my over 60's. Have a great day.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

martina said:


> He'll all. Went to knitting group today. There were only 5 of us and it was nice and friendly. Came back, made dinner then watched The Halcyon. Anyone else viewing this? Take care all, seems the bugs this winter are really nasty and affecting all ages. Roll on summer.


Im recording it to watch later. Ive not heard anyone talk about it. Are you finding it interesting?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey and no frost this morning. Had a lovely if very brief visit from DS yesterday. He arrived around 4 pm and had to leave at 8.30 pm to catch the ferry back to France. He is looking well and while he was here we skyped his family at home. The children are great and didn't stop talking, I certainly overdosed on French!
> 
> Creative Chaos turned into a crochet class and we now have everyone making granny squares. This morning we have the coven here so I will be doing more crochet. Might have to go to the shops this afternoon for a few essentials.
> 
> ...


I'll go with flo........


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> That's terrible. It's difficult to get an appointment at our surgery, unless you get up there before 8am, but you can ask for a dr to ring you. I was so worried about Kaz this morning I rang. The dr rang back an hour later & told me to take her straight up there. She was seen & she has very bad Tonsillitis, got to take anti-bs for 2 weeks. If she feel worse she has to go straight to hospital. She is having trouble drinking anything, even tea which she loves. She is coming to spend the day here tomorrow with the baby & my other poorly GS. I've told them if anything is passed on to me there will be trouble! Good thing she has us up the road.


Well done Nurse Chris, but I really hope you don't catch it! Love and hugs to Kaz and the boys - and you!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> It's disgusting that you can't get an appointment, especially with this on-going problem you have. Hope you are feeling better today.


Feeling fine thanks Chris! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Lucky you, ours are about 40 miles in either direction. xxxx


Yeah but with our local heavy traffic, I bet you can get to yours quicker!!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I took Michael to the doctor and she is sure he has strep throat his fever keeps spiking up over 102, it's scary but two tepid baths and Motrin later and his fever is down hoping it stays that way


I hope so too! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> We are only a mile away but it does cover a huge area, A&E is a nightmare there, don't got near unless I can help it!


That's the same one for me but I don't like going there, would rather go to Farnborough or Darent Valley!!! xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good early morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:12 am EST and -2'C (28'F). I'm on here early as I will be leaving soon. All the school buses across southern Ontario have been cancelled due to freezing rain. The roads are clear now but they are forecasting freezing rain from 7am to 6pm today and it is already freezing rain about 2 hours west of here. Once the freezing rain is over, it will rain and the temperature will go up, so it all depends on how fast this storm moves. I have a bag and knitting packed. It was supposed to be Knit Night tonight. So, of course, there is a storm. :sm16: :sm13: :sm25:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey and no frost this morning. Had a lovely if very brief visit from DS yesterday. He arrived around 4 pm and had to leave at 8.30 pm to catch the ferry back to France. He is looking well and while he was here we skyped his family at home. The children are great and didn't stop talking, I certainly overdosed on French!
> 
> Creative Chaos turned into a crochet class and we now have everyone making granny squares. This morning we have the coven here so I will be doing more crochet. Might have to go to the shops this afternoon for a few essentials.
> 
> ...


Morning. Sounds like you have a nice day planned.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls...I was so snug and cosy in my bed but I was dozing back to sleep so I had to get up. Its rainy here today. Never mind theres sunshine coming in the form of my over 60's. Have a great day.


I would have liked to crawl back into bed too.
Enjoy your Over 60s,


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey and no frost this morning. Had a lovely if very brief visit from DS yesterday. He arrived around 4 pm and had to leave at 8.30 pm to catch the ferry back to France. He is looking well and while he was here we skyped his family at home. The children are great and didn't stop talking, I certainly overdosed on French!
> 
> Creative Chaos turned into a crochet class and we now have everyone making granny squares. This morning we have the coven here so I will be doing more crochet. Might have to go to the shops this afternoon for a few essentials.
> 
> ...


I sounds like you had a good, short visit.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. My little corner of the world is FOGGY with 0 visibility. Cannot see your hand in front of your face. We are also having freezing rain. Spring is in the air?
Have you ever tried watching a crochet video and knit at the same time. It is an interesting experience and I was successful. I had tried watching a knitting video and knit that does not work for me. I was half following the verbal orders and half following the written pattern. What a mess. 
Enjoy your day whatever your do!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Mine's just round the corner and one of the top in the country. One of the reasons I don't want to move house.


I have a hospital with an emergency room 6 km away from me that is more of an art gallery than a hospital. I wouldn't go there for a hangnail.
My regional hospital is 45 miles away. It's great. And huge. It covers an entire hill.
They are closing one of the two walk-in clinics in town. Too bad they are closing the better, busier clinic. There will still be a doctor's complex there but they will only see people who are registered with those doctors, which I am not.
There used to be an award-winning hospital and trama centre within view of my back window, but it was closed and turned into a senior's home. The ambulance helicopters used to fly right over our house when we first moved here. It was interesting to watch the team transfer the patient to the hospital.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning all. We are having the hospital ward here today again. First I'm off to get my hair cut. It's so long I could tie it back, I feel so scruffy. Have a good day everyone.


I hope everyone feels better soon. Take time to take care of yourself.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I took Michael to the doctor and she is sure he has strep throat his fever keeps spiking up over 102, it's scary but two tepid baths and Motrin later and his fever is down hoping it stays that way


Poor little guy. Hope he feels better soon. Will he take a spoonful of honey, it might make his throat feel better for a little while. I hope the antibiotics work quickly.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well are about 35 miles but I hear our local one will be reopened as a fully functional hospital it is only about 8 miles away!


That would be great.
I don't know why we are closing things up here. It's not for lack of business!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> You're on your own up there, I don't like heights. And before anyone says anything being in a plane is different. xx :sm09: :sm17:


I'm ok with heights. I just don't like the roller coaster effect when coming down with a plane. I haven't been in a plane yet that didn't "bounce" on the way down. Take off is much better.
And you couldn't get me on a roller coaster ride if you paid me a million dollars.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Very nice scarf xx


Thank you. And it's the right colour, Ms Purple. :sm01: 
I want to make another. I have a green-black ball that should work.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning. My little corner of the world is FOGGY with 0 visibility. Cannot see you hand in front of your face. We are also having freezing rain. Spring is in the air?
> Have you ever tried watching a crochet video and knit at the same time. It is an interesting experience and I was successful. I had tried watching a knitting video and knit that does not work for me. I was half following the verbal orders and half following the written pattern. What a mess.
> Enjoy your day whatever your do!


That's great, There are lots of YouTube videos with techniques. They go too fast for me, I have to keep stopping and replaying the video.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'm going to sign off now.
Everyone have a great day,.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good early morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:12 am EST and -2'C (28'F). I'm on here early as I will be leaving soon. All the school buses across southern Ontario have been cancelled due to freezing rain. The roads are clear now but they are forecasting freezing rain from 7am to 6pm today and it is already freezing rain about 2 hours west of here. Once the freezing rain is over, it will rain and the temperature will go up, so it all depends on how fast this storm moves. I have a bag and knitting packed. It was supposed to be Knit Night tonight. So, of course, there is a storm. :sm16: :sm13: :sm25:


Uncanny how often that happens, someone doesn't want you to go to Knit Night!! Let's be careful out there!! xxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> That's great, There are lots of YouTube videos with techniques. They go too fast for me, I have to keep stopping and replaying the video.


You can slow down the videos. The is a gear looking thingy in the lower right of the video. Click on that and you have the option of slowing it down a little bit or slooowiiing it down a lot.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> Hope the little guy is better soon.


I have been awake all night keeping an eye on him and listening to it pour rain and thunder!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> Morning. My little corner of the world is FOGGY with 0 visibility. Cannot see you hand in front of your face. We are also having freezing rain. Spring is in the air?
> Have you ever tried watching a crochet video and knit at the same time. It is an interesting experience and I was successful. I had tried watching a knitting video and knit that does not work for me. I was half following the verbal orders and half following the written pattern. What a mess.
> Enjoy your day whatever your do!


Now I'm confused. xx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I have been awake all night keeping an eye on him and listening to it pour rain and thunder!


Remember if you get run down and get sick you will not be any good to him. I can understand wanting to be there for his every want or need. Hopefully today will be better. Kids that young can bounce back so fast.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Im recording it to watch later. Ive not heard anyone talk about it. Are you finding it interesting?


Yes, it's very good. For one thing they are actors, not "reality tv want their 15 mins of fame" types.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey and no frost this morning. Had a lovely if very brief visit from DS yesterday. He arrived around 4 pm and had to leave at 8.30 pm to catch the ferry back to France. He is looking well and while he was here we skyped his family at home. The children are great and didn't stop talking, I certainly overdosed on French!
> 
> Creative Chaos turned into a crochet class and we now have everyone making granny squares. This morning we have the coven here so I will be doing more crochet. Might have to go to the shops this afternoon for a few essentials.
> 
> ...


I'll buy you a drink !


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jinx said:


> If you can believe pictures, the camel kneels down for the person to get on. I have a child's Spanish book. It just has the English word and then the same word in Spanish. I was always going to learn a few words. That hasn't happened yet.


Jinx you are correct in saying that for people to mount on to a camel, it first has to kneel down on its fore legs, and then it has to lower down on its back legs, then the rider gets on the camel, and the camel stands again, by reversing the prrocess:- firstly, the camel straightens it's back legs, then the front legs are straightened; and voila the camel is now standing, and the person is sitting in a saddle. I had to get on a camel when two of my children wanted a camel ride, and they were fare to young (5 & 2) to be on such a large animal. When it stood, with us on it, I thought we were going to fall off, over its head; but we stayed in situ. I really did not want a camel ride, but had to because of the age of my girls, I was terrified for the entire ride!! ????????????


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Jinx you are correct in saying that for people to mount on to a camel, it first has to kneel down on its fore legs, and then it has to lower down on its back legs, then the rider gets on the camel, and the camel stands again, by reversing the prrocess:- firstly, the camel straightens it's back legs, then the front legs are straightened; and voila the camel is now standing, and the person is sitting in a saddle. I had to get on a camel when two of my children wanted a camel ride, and they were fare to young (5 & 2) to be on such a large animal. When it stood, with us on it, I thought we were going to fall off, over its head; but we stayed in situ. I really did not want a camel ride, but had to because of the age of my girls, I was terrified for the entire ride!! ????????????


What won't we do for kids? Reminds of going to Disney with my Granddaughter. Her mother would not go on the roller coaster or the other awful scary rides. It would not have been fun for her to go alone. So I got elected to go with her.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> For all you Simon & Garfunkel fans, I just found this on Facebook. I was never really a fan but this brought tears to my eyes!
> 
> http://damnbored.tv/long-time-ago-simon-important-song/


I loved that song, and another favourite was "I am a Rock, I am a Island", there were quite a few of S & G songs that I really liked, but I only remember what they are, when I hear them.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

She's coming to Blackpool xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'm ok with heights. I just don't like the roller coaster effect when coming down with a plane. I haven't been in a plane yet that didn't "bounce" on the way down. Take off is much better.
> And you couldn't get me on a roller coaster ride if you paid me a million dollars.


Ok so we won't take you to the Blackpool amusement park next time you come and visit. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Now I'm confused. xx :sm16: :sm16:


It doesn't take much then :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> She's coming to Blackpool xx


Who??! xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I took Michael to the doctor and she is sure he has strep throat his fever keeps spiking up over 102, it's scary but two tepid baths and Motrin later and his fever is down hoping it stays that way


Good that you got him to the doctor. I hope he's getting better. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> What won't we do for kids? Reminds of going to Disney with my Granddaughter. Her mother would not go on the roller coaster or the other awful scary rides. It would not have been fun for her to go alone. So I got elected to go with her.


What a superstar you are!! When DD and I took the gks to Disneyland Paris last year, we struck a deal, I went on all the kiddie rides with Olivia and poor DD went on the serious stuff with Jake. She went on Space Mountain with him twice every day we were there!!! xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Wishing them all well and I hope you keep well and fit too. xxx


And from me, too, Chris. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls...I was so snug and cosy in my bed but I was dozing back to sleep so I had to get up. Its rainy here today. Never mind theres sunshine coming in the form of my over 60's. Have a great day.


Have fun at your over 60's today and good luck on some winnings! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good early morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:12 am EST and -2'C (28'F). I'm on here early as I will be leaving soon. All the school buses across southern Ontario have been cancelled due to freezing rain. The roads are clear now but they are forecasting freezing rain from 7am to 6pm today and it is already freezing rain about 2 hours west of here. Once the freezing rain is over, it will rain and the temperature will go up, so it all depends on how fast this storm moves. I have a bag and knitting packed. It was supposed to be Knit Night tonight. So, of course, there is a storm. :sm16: :sm13: :sm25:


Be safe and I hope it gets better so you can go to Knit Night tonight. xxxooo


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> What a superstar you are!! When DD and I took the gks to Disneyland Paris last year, we struck a deal, I went on all the kiddie rides with Olivia and poor DD went on the serious stuff with Jake. She went on Space Mountain with him twice every day we were there!!! xx


That sounds fair to me. I should have made a deal before I went on all the rides with her. On the last day I wanted to ride the tea cups. She could not do it as going around in a circle would make her sick. Dropping 200 feet straight down did not make us sick, but she could not go around slowly in a circle.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> That sounds fair to me. I should have made a deal before I went on all the rides with her. On the last day I wanted to ride the tea cups. She could not do it as going around in a circle would make her sick. Dropping 200 feet straight down did not make us sick, but she could not go around slowly in a circle.


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> It doesn't take much then :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


Thank you very much. Unfortunately no not a lot. xx :sm09: :sm09: :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Who??! xx


Flo? :sm19:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Who??! xx


Flo of course xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Thank you very much. Unfortunately no not a lot. xx :sm09: :sm09: :sm16: :sm16:


You're welcome ????????xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Flo? :sm19:


Yep xxx How you doing? Xxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good evening girls. Little bird is home.....

I went to the over 60's today and never won any money but the laughs I had werepriceless. Marg shouted bingo when she wasnt bingo hahaha...I did, however, win 4 mars bars and some m & S shortbread biscuits.I'll give them to DS tomorrow when I see him.

Its supposed to be getting colder here, Barny snow is forecast...Do you not think you should be home watching ITV4 for the grand prix snooker?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Flo of course xx


Aaahhhh! Thank you Lifeline!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> Good evening girls. Little bird is home.....
> 
> I went to the over 60's today and never won any money but the laughs I had werepriceless. Marg shouted bingo when she wasnt bingo hahaha...I did, however, win 4 mars bars and some m & S shortbread biscuits.I'll give them to DS tomorrow when I see him.
> 
> Its supposed to be getting colder here, Barny snow is forecast...Do you not think you should be home watching ITV4 for the grand prix snooker?


I will forgo the snooker and come to think of it the cold as well, things are warming up lovely here, we've now had 7 perfect days with just an odd shower, not even worth sheltering from today. xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I will forgo the snooker and come to think of it the cold as well, things are warming up lovely here, we've now had 7 perfect days with just an odd shower, not even worth sheltering from today. xx


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I will forgo the snooker and come to think of it the cold as well, things are warming up lovely here, we've now had 7 perfect days with just an odd shower, not even worth sheltering from today. xx


So glad you are having good weather. Xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> So glad you are having good weather. Xxx


Me too, only two more weeks to go then we crash back to reality. And to think it's winter here. xx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> Remember if you get run down and get sick you will not be any good to him. I can understand wanting to be there for his every want or need. Hopefully today will be better. Kids that young can bounce back so fast.


He thankfully is back to himself today, but I have already caught what he has and so have the other two kiddos!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> He thankfully is back to himself today, but I have already caught what he has and so have the other two kiddos!


What a relief that he's feeling better but so sorry the rest of you are now sick. Sending you all many warm and healing hugs! xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> What a relief that he's feeling better but so sorry the rest of you are now sick. Sending you all many warm and healing hugs! xxxooo


It is a relief he was even eating some stir fry that I made!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> It is a relief he was even eating some stir fry that I made!


That's great. Now take care of yourself!!! xxxooo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I have cousins who live right next to Morton Bay. Wonderful to visit.


I think the bugs are also readily available near the town that my sister and her daughter live, so I might get to try s1o 
ome when we go on our trip next moth. I am hoping anyway! ????????????


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Mum makes up the rules as she drives. She's had a few tickets so the police don't agree with her interpretations of the rules, but so far she hasn't done any damage.


ME too !!!????it's always , stop doing 90 in a 45 zone , or your license is suspended why are you driving. .... or red means stop!????

Those things really did happen but it wasn't my fault lol.

I ran two red lights yesterday taking my father in law to the hospital. He is Afib, it's normally under control but his chest and arm were hurting him bad enough to call me instead of DH.
Turns out he was out of his meds for two days and it was not good. His pulse when he would stand up was jumping to 290... BP was super high I don't know how he didn't have a heart attack but thank God he didn't. 
He is in ICU now, they are going to do a stress test in the morning. 
Then. ... today ! I walk across to my friend and neighbor and it's raining. ...
I had to pee first of all and dd1 was hogging the bathroom. .. 
Soooo ... I found out I can do the splits if forced to !!
Left leg slipped forward, right leg slid backwards and luckily I caught myself with the left hand when I hit bottom literally !!!!!!???? 
So I got the right leg straight and there I sit on a wet porch..... and it was not all from the rain let me tell ya !????????????

So I text my friend, help im on your porch on my @$$ ... no answer. 
I get a chair with my toe and get my feet back under me. ... ya I skipped again before I got inside. ... her radio was blasting and she was in the bathroom. ...I told her check your phone, I swear she actually looked at the front door as if I was still out there! I never laughed so hard in my life !!????

10 minutes later she falls on the back porch .. just a scraped knee but we both had a good laugh at our luck today.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oops, that sounds like a tale for another day!! My mum was great but a bit wacky!! Apologies if I have posted this recently but I just love it, taken in 1942 and she would have been about 29!


Don't apologize, I love when pictures are posted ???? its so heart warming sharing the past, the present. . All the times hell. 
I mean heck. .ahem????
She is beautiful and that picture is awesome no wonder you love it. 
I love the hat she is wearing too ! ????


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Islander said:


> You wanna see dust! I've been vocal about this for years... and the fight is still on. We can have 100 logging trucks go through in a day. It's either mud or dust.
> The bottom photo is of the sweeper coming though town "without any water in it." I actually went out and blocked him so he couldn't go any further, and he ceased his operations.
> Honest... this is no joke! I never open the doors or windows...cough cough


I feel your pain. . We live just a few miles from a rock quarry. .. we have alot of dust from not just the blasting but the trucks to.
You know when they are using dynamite because our house will shake from one end to the other like a wet dog.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Me too, only two more weeks to go then we crash back to reality. And to think it's winter here. xx


I think the anticipation of the end of a vacation or trip is nearly as bad as the actual end. 
I hope the next two weeks are nothing but wonderful for you both !????????????


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I loved that song, and another favourite was "I am a Rock, I am a Island", there were quite a few of S & G songs that I really liked, but I only remember what they are, when I hear them.


Awww ditto I love that song. 
And sound of silence is a favorite to.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Purple I think it would be the sweetest thing to hear those babies talking french. Glad you had a good visit.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Maybe we should start doing word a day and learn some french ?! That would be awesome right? ????????


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> What a relief that he's feeling better but so sorry the rest of you are now sick. Sending you all many warm and healing hugs! xxxooo


What she said with healing hugs and love xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Me too, only two more weeks to go then we crash back to reality. And to think it's winter here. xx


Have your thermals at the ready. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

linkan said:


> ME too !!!????it's always , stop doing 90 in a 45 zone , or your license is suspended why are you driving. .... or red means stop!????
> 
> Those things really did happen but it wasn't my fault lol.
> 
> ...


Ouch! I think you need your tenas an bubble wrap as well. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a grey but dry Surrey. I am off for a walk along the canal with our new WI short walking group. Not sure if it's the walk that's short or the people doing it! Then it's home to make sure the chimney sweep has not covered the lounge in soot.

The gks need picking up from school today so Mr P and I will go early and have a late lunch at the pub near the school first. Once we've taken them home I have a quick change and out again to a WI meeting where we are making beaded bracelets.

Love you lots and I'll catch up sometime. xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls. The weather is miserable, it's just a nothing of a day. Going to DS's later.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> He thankfully is back to himself today, but I have already caught what he has and so have the other two kiddos!


Oh no!!! Let Michael take care of you now!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I will forgo the snooker and come to think of it the cold as well, things are warming up lovely here, we've now had 7 perfect days with just an odd shower, not even worth sheltering from today. xx


I'm very happy for you - honestly - but can't believe how your time there is flying!! Never mind, we have Wonderwool to look forward to!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> ME too !!!????it's always , stop doing 90 in a 45 zone , or your license is suspended why are you driving. .... or red means stop!????
> 
> Those things really did happen but it wasn't my fault lol.
> 
> ...


Oh dear, so glad neither of you were badly hurt but I wouldn't try those splits again dear!! Where were your Tenas?!!! Good work with your FIL, you maybe saved a life there girl!! Love ya! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> Don't apologize, I love when pictures are posted ???? its so heart warming sharing the past, the present. . All the times hell.
> I mean heck. .ahem????
> She is beautiful and that picture is awesome no wonder you love it.
> I love the hat she is wearing too ! ????


Thank you Ange. She was tiny, 4' 10" and weighed about 70 lbs back then. She was only 4' 5" by the time she passed away!! She loved to dress up and being the baby of 23 (allegedly, we can only trace 16) children, her dad spoiled her by buying her clothes right up until he died in 1949, the year I was born! xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> Maybe we should start doing word a day and learn some french ?! That would be awesome right? ????????


Bien sur!! xxx Oops, that's two words!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey but dry Surrey. I am off for a walk along the canal with our new WI short walking group. Not sure if it's the walk that's short or the people doing it! Then it's home to make sure the chimney sweep has not covered the lounge in soot.
> 
> The gks need picking up from school today so Mr P and I will go early and have a late lunch at the pub near the school first. Once we've taken them home I have a quick change and out again to a WI meeting where we are making beaded bracelets.
> 
> Love you lots and I'll catch up sometime. xx


Busy day again!! Don't get wet on your walk, the sky is a very sinister dark grey here!!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

linkan said:


> I think the anticipation of the end of a vacation or trip is nearly as bad as the actual end.
> I hope the next two weeks are nothing but wonderful for you both !????????????


Fingers crossed, though at the moment, 7 a.m. it's raining and the sky is black hopefully it will get it all done with now and clear up later. xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Bien sur!! xxx Oops, that's two words!!


Of course we should do that. I know some German. Mostly swear words. Grandparents and parents slipped into German when they were upset.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Have your thermals at the ready. xx


Warm clothes are ready to jump into as soon as we get home, then light the wood burner and then do some hot soup. That's the routine when we get home. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> He thankfully is back to himself today, but I have already caught what he has and so have the other two kiddos!


Glad he is better. Too bad your caught it. Hope you feel better today.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> I'm very happy for you - honestly - but can't believe how your time there is flying!! Never mind, we have Wonderwool to look forward to!!! xxx


Thank goodness, will have to start looking for recipes for curried cornflakes. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

linkan said:


> ME too !!!????it's always , stop doing 90 in a 45 zone , or your license is suspended why are you driving. .... or red means stop!????
> 
> Those things really did happen but it wasn't my fault lol.
> 
> ...


I believe you had the same freezing rain we had. Sorry you had a skating accident. 
Hope father in law is in normal rhythm and stays that way.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Bien sur!! xxx Oops, that's two words!!


Oui, I know quite a few words but putting them together in a sentence is another matter, a lot of the people here are French but have only tried some of my French on one or two that we have got friendly with over the years. xxxx :sm12:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Ouch! I think you need your tenas an bubble wrap as well. xx


Then again some days I need English words translated. Google has no solution to tenas.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Of course we should do that. I know some German. Mostly swear words. Grandparents and parents slipped into German when they were upset.


I love to hear German swearing although practically anything said in German sounds like swearing to me - and I did a year of German at school!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Thank goodness, will have to start looking for recipes for curried cornflakes. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


Yes, look for them, then shred them!! xxxxx :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Oui, I know quite a few words but putting them together in a sentence is another matter, a lot of the people here are French but have only tried some of my French on one or two that we have got friendly with over the years. xxxx :sm12:


I'm not too bad at making myself understood in French but then I can never understand the reply!!! :sm16: :sm09: :sm09: xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Then again some days I need English words translated. Google has no solution to tenas.


Really? You know what they are though, right?


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> I'm not too bad at making myself understood in French but then I can never understand the reply!!! :sm16: :sm09: :sm09: xxxxx


Listening to them on the beach they talk so fast I understand about one word in a hundred. xxxx :sm09: :sm09: :sm16:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:10 am EST and 0'C (32'F). The roads were pretty bare of cars when I went home last night, but they were clear of ice until I got to Port Hope. They were starting to freeze up there. And getting from the car to the porch on my own property was pretty hazardous. It rained quite hard last night and most of the ice is gone now. Now the temperature is supposed to drop.
Oh well, there is always next Knit Night. I've only been to 2 since December 1st.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I'm not too bad at making myself understood in French but then I can never understand the reply!!! :sm16: :sm09: :sm09: xxxxx


And I can understand the French, so long as they don't talk too fast, but my vocabulary is so small now, that I can't hold a conversation.
I need practice, or a refresher class.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Thank goodness, will have to start looking for recipes for curried cornflakes. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


Curried cornflakes????
Hopefully you're not getting curry for breakfast?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> Of course we should do that. I know some German. Mostly swear words. Grandparents and parents slipped into German when they were upset.


My Oma slipped into Dutch a lot when she was older. I think she started forgetting the English words.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:10 am EST and 0'C (32'F). The roads were pretty bare of cars when I went home last night, but they were clear of ice until I got to Port Hope. They were starting to freeze up there. And getting from the car to the porch on my own property was pretty hazardous. It rained quite hard last night and most of the ice is gone now. Now the temperature is supposed to drop.
> Oh well, there is always next Knit Night. I've only been to 2 since December 1st.


Morning. The rain on top of the ice in my driveway made walking an adventure. I even took my hiking stick with me to the garage as it has a spike on the tip. Thankfully we both made it without falling.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

nitz8catz said:


> Curried cornflakes????
> Hopefully you're not getting curry for breakfast?


Didn't you know June adores curry. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh no!!! Let Michael take care of you now!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxx


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: 
I can just see him now, bringing Binky a bowl of his cereal, to make her feel better.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey but dry Surrey. I am off for a walk along the canal with our new WI short walking group. Not sure if it's the walk that's short or the people doing it! Then it's home to make sure the chimney sweep has not covered the lounge in soot.
> 
> The gks need picking up from school today so Mr P and I will go early and have a late lunch at the pub near the school first. Once we've taken them home I have a quick change and out again to a WI meeting where we are making beaded bracelets.
> 
> Love you lots and I'll catch up sometime. xx


I liked the little walk we took along the canal with the long boats. It would be really nice in the summer.
Make sure you shake the chimney sweep's hand.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> My Oma slipped into Dutch a lot when she was older. I think she started forgetting the English words.


sometimes there just isn't an English word that says what you want to say. Many people use to comment on the color of my hair because blonde just did not do it. I cannot remember what that word was and Google left me down twice this a.m.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Really? You know what they are though, right?


Oh yes, I know. It is a girdle, right?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Ouch! I think you need your tenas an bubble wrap as well. xx


And Yaktrax ice grippers over your boots. I need some of those as well.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> ME too !!!????it's always , stop doing 90 in a 45 zone , or your license is suspended why are you driving. .... or red means stop!????
> 
> Those things really did happen but it wasn't my fault lol.
> 
> ...


I'm glad you didn't hurt yourself too badly.
Around here, if the police pull you over, and you declare a medical emergency, they will escort you to the hospital with their lights flashing. You get to go through ALL the red lights then. I'm glad that you and your FIL got there safely. Wishing him a speedy recovery.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I need to run now, those bins won't walk to the curb on their own right now. Maybe in the summer 
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Ouch! I think you need your tenas an bubble wrap as well. xx


Ditto from me on all of this! I hope you're okay today. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey but dry Surrey. I am off for a walk along the canal with our new WI short walking group. Not sure if it's the walk that's short or the people doing it! Then it's home to make sure the chimney sweep has not covered the lounge in soot.
> 
> The gks need picking up from school today so Mr P and I will go early and have a late lunch at the pub near the school first. Once we've taken them home I have a quick change and out again to a WI meeting where we are making beaded bracelets.
> 
> Love you lots and I'll catch up sometime. xx


Sounds like a busy but fun day. Enjoy yourself! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Bien sur!! xxx Oops, that's two words!!


I know one word but it begins with m and ends in d and is rude! So I shan't write it . x


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Really? You know what they are though, right?


I got a flyer in the mail the other day with a discount offer for them. :sm16: xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I liked the little walk we took along the canal with the long boats. It would be really nice in the summer.
> Make sure you shake the chimney sweep's hand.


It was the same canal but a different place to where we took you. Oh and the boats are narrowboats (Vikings had long boats) so don't mean to corret you but I thought you would like to know. If you google English canal boats or narrowboats there is a lot of history about them. xxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:10 am EST and 0'C (32'F). The roads were pretty bare of cars when I went home last night, but they were clear of ice until I got to Port Hope. They were starting to freeze up there. And getting from the car to the porch on my own property was pretty hazardous. It rained quite hard last night and most of the ice is gone now. Now the temperature is supposed to drop.
> Oh well, there is always next Knit Night. I've only been to 2 since December 1st.


Our snow is starting to clear up and go away with a lot of rain expected today to wash what's on the ground away. It was pretty icy yesterday morning, so didn't get my walk. It looks like it'll be raining or snowing before the transition to rain this morning, so may not be able to get out today either. Be safe driving (and walking) today. I hope you can get to Knit Night next week. I know how important those get togethers are. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'm glad you didn't hurt yourself too badly.
> Around here, if the police pull you over, and you declare a medical emergency, they will escort you to the hospital with their lights flashing. You get to go through ALL the red lights then. I'm glad that you and your FIL got there safely. Wishing him a speedy recovery.


Me, too, Angela! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

My son has been in France for so long now that he is forgetting his English. I am not to bad at speaking and listening to French, but my grammar is appauling!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I know one word but it begins with m and ends in d and is rude! So I shan't write it . x


I can say "I brush my teeth with a toothbrush" in French (and a very few other words). Had French for a couple of years in high school, but don't remember a lot of it. Had Spanish a couple of years in grade school and don't remember much of that either. xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Had a lovely circular walk this morning, started going through the woods and then cut back down to the canal and walked back along the towpath. Ended at a nice café for coffee and toasted teacake.

By the time I got back the chimney sweep was just finishing so I left Mr P to sort him out while I had a shower. Just time for a coffee and then we are off to pick up the gks later and stop at a pub for a meal.

WI this evening so I guess I will be ready for my bed when I get in.

June is coming to stay tomorrow so I'd better plan some naughtiness to get up to. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I can say "I brush my teeth with a toothbrush" in French (and a very few other words). Had French for a couple of years in high school, but don't remember a lot of it. Had Spanish a couple of years in grade school and don't remember much of that either. xxxooo


And when would you be likely to use such a phrase in conversation?!! xxxxxxx :sm06: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Had a lovely circular walk this morning, started going through the woods and then cut back down to the canal and walked back along the towpath. Ended at a nice café for coffee and toasted teacake.
> 
> By the time I got back the chimney sweep was just finishing so I left Mr P to sort him out while I had a shower. Just time for a coffee and then we are off to pick up the gks later and stop at a pub for a meal.
> 
> ...


I don't think the two of you will have any trouble finding some naughtiness to get up to! 
:sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> And when would you be likely to use such a phrase in conversation?!! xxxxxxx :sm06: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


First this in the morning or just before I go to bed, maybe. :sm09: xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:10 am EST and 0'C (32'F). The roads were pretty bare of cars when I went home last night, but they were clear of ice until I got to Port Hope. They were starting to freeze up there. And getting from the car to the porch on my own property was pretty hazardous. It rained quite hard last night and most of the ice is gone now. Now the temperature is supposed to drop.
> Oh well, there is always next Knit Night. I've only been to 2 since December 1st.


That's a shame you keep missing Knit Night but it _is_ winter and you _are_ in Canada!!! xxx :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Curried cornflakes????
> Hopefully you're not getting curry for breakfast?


I think that's something special Barny is cooking up for me when I go up to Wonderwool!!! x :sm14: :sm14: :sm14:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Didn't you know June adores curry. xx :sm23: :sm23:


NO, NO, NO, NO, *NO!!!* :sm25: :sm25: :sm25: xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Oh yes, I know. It is a girdle, right?


Pming you jinx!! xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> And Yaktrax ice grippers over your boots. I need some of those as well.


I have something like that - and snow boots but fortunately, I have never had occasion to use them!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I know one word but it begins with m and ends in d and is rude! So I shan't write it . x


Get out of here!!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Had a lovely circular walk this morning, started going through the woods and then cut back down to the canal and walked back along the towpath. Ended at a nice café for coffee and toasted teacake.
> 
> By the time I got back the chimney sweep was just finishing so I left Mr P to sort him out while I had a shower. Just time for a coffee and then we are off to pick up the gks later and stop at a pub for a meal.
> 
> ...


Yay!! I'm just bringing my knitting, some wine and a very few choccies!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> And when would you be likely to use such a phrase in conversation?!! xxxxxxx :sm06: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


If someone asked you how you brush your teeth??!!! :sm16: xxxxxxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> That's the same one for me but I don't like going there, would rather go to Farnborough or Darent Valley!!! xx


Your local one is probably ours isn't it?


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Evening all. Been nurse maid again today. DD came up at 9.30 this morning & we put her to bed here, she is so poorly. Felix was a really good boy but I think he's getting fed up with us as neither of us are very mobile. I have been playing cars & trains. Probably know most of the Thomas the tank films too. They have gone home now, it's quiet here now. Tomorrow I am going to an important meeting with Claire about her son & his education plan, I'm getting ready for a bad argument with them, he is not getting any support at the moment. It isn't being grandma Chrissy at the moment, I need a holiday, thank goodness we are away in a few weeks. Hope GS to you all from moaning me ☹


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Whoops pressed button again. Xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Your local one is probably ours isn't it?


Queen Liz? No A & E at Q M's now :sm22: :sm16: xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Evening all. Been nurse maid again today. DD came up at 9.30 this morning & we put her to bed here, she is so poorly. Felix was a really good boy but I think he's getting fed up with us as neither of us are very mobile. I have been playing cars & trains. Probably know most of the Thomas the tank films too. They have gone home now, it's quiet here now. Tomorrow I am going to an important meeting with Claire about her son & his education plan, I'm getting ready for a bad argument with them, he is not getting any support at the moment. It isn't being grandma Chrissy at the moment, I need a holiday, thank goodness we are away in a few weeks. Hope GS to you all from moaning me ☹


Keep your chin up mate, your family are so lucky to have you!! xxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

linkan said:


> ME too !!!????it's always , stop doing 90 in a 45 zone , or your license is suspended why are you driving. .... or red means stop!????
> 
> Those things really did happen but it wasn't my fault lol.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure that you should be allowed out! Certainly not alone.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> It was the same canal but a different place to where we took you. Oh and the boats are narrowboats (Vikings had long boats) so don't mean to corret you but I thought you would like to know. If you google English canal boats or narrowboats there is a lot of history about them. xxx


We used to own one on the Grand Union canal. Had it for 14 years , looking forward to retirement; then, when I did retire, we had no time to go on it, so we sold it to help DS2 buy his flat. I still miss that boat and being able to just chill out on it/


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I can say "I brush my teeth with a toothbrush" in French (and a very few other words). Had French for a couple of years in high school, but don't remember a lot of it. Had Spanish a couple of years in grade school and don't remember much of that either. xxxooo


I passed French at 'O' level, but only because I memorised the vocabulary photographically in my head. It was apparently a killer year for vocabulary. My grammar was not hot. I've forgotten most of it now.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Had a lovely circular walk this morning, started going through the woods and then cut back down to the canal and walked back along the towpath. Ended at a nice café for coffee and toasted teacake.
> 
> By the time I got back the chimney sweep was just finishing so I left Mr P to sort him out while I had a shower. Just time for a coffee and then we are off to pick up the gks later and stop at a pub for a meal.
> 
> ...


Who needs plans with you and June together. Naughtiness happens almost by itself.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Who needs plans with you and June together. Naughtiness happens almost by itself.


It's been another sunny day here, but I think rain may be on its way.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> I know one word but it begins with m and ends in d and is rude! So I shan't write it . x


Oh **** I think I know that one as well. xx :sm09: :sm12:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> NO, NO, NO, NO, *NO!!!* :sm25: :sm25: :sm25: xxx


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

The sun came out for the first time in 48 hours. I am so happy I had to share was someone ????????????


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jinx said:


> The sun came out for the first time in 48 hours. I am so happy I had to share was someone ????????????


 :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> The sun came out for the first time in 48 hours. I am so happy I had to share was someone ????????????


Oh it's got there at last, I'm working hard down here trying to spread it around. xx :sm09: :sm09: ☀☀


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

You kinda gotta say what the words mean too. .... otherwise it's just french that I have to Google lol 
FIL is good and on his way home now. .. I let DH do the pick up. 
Had my mri on the neck today will get results next week I hope.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh it's got there at last, I'm working hard down here trying to spread it around. xx :sm09: :sm09: ☀☀


 Oh that is so sweet and considerate of you! However the Sun is gone already. ????☔????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> But I didn't HAVE to have the lemon meringue sundae afterwards!


That is the fruit part of your diet


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Hello from a very chilly Southern Indiana where I would like to go on record and say that a headbutt from a 4 year old can cause a lot of pain and blood......... :sm16:


Yes it can, I have a faint memory of doing that to mum, but I was a bit older than 4, I think I was about 9; mum was doing the goodnight kiss round, and as her head was coming down to kiss me, I lifted my head .... and we collided ..... pretty painful for both of us, but fortunately no blood on that occasion ....


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:24 am EST and -7'C (19'F). It's snowing lightly. It snowed all weekend but it was windy enough that it didn't accumulate much.
> I was able to block my scarf on my ironing board with only 2 inches or so, not blocked, so the scarf has a curly tail.


It looks good xoxo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Well we have all been to the doctors now and we all have sinus infections and I have to have more blood work done as my liver enzymes were high.....I am a hepatitis carrier that's why I had to stop giving blood....

We went from being in the 60's to rain and then a ground covering of snow :sm06:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a very grey Surrey, but I don't care as my little ray of sunshine in the form of June is coming to stay.

Had fun at WI last night, we made beaded bracelets. Of course there were beads flying in all directions.

Managed to fit everything in yesterday, a lovely walk, picked up the gks (LM was late coming out) threw them out as we past their house, then home and out again. I slept very well last night. The next couple of days will be much more leisurely.

Catch you later. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> You kinda gotta say what the words mean too. .... otherwise it's just french that I have to Google lol
> FIL is good and on his way home now. .. I let DH do the pick up.
> Had my mri on the neck today will get results next week I hope.


Hope results are good Ange, I really do! Sorry for the untranslated French, it means of course! I'm not telling you what Purple's meant but it starts with S and ends with T!!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well we have all been to the doctors now and we all have sinus infections and I have to have more blood work done as my liver enzymes were high.....I am a hepatitis carrier that's why I had to stop giving blood....
> 
> We went from being in the 60's to rain and then a ground covering of snow :sm06:


Did you get abs for the infection? Sorry you're having such a bad time at the moment but better times are coming as is Spring!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very grey Surrey, but I don't care as my little ray of sunshine in the form of June is coming to stay.
> 
> Had fun at WI last night, we made beaded bracelets. Of course there were beads flying in all directions.
> 
> ...


Hi, I am on my way to Camberley!! Xxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls. Well, it is still morning. Ive overslept more today!!!!I just love my bed. Have a great day.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:27 am EST and -13'C (9'F). We had frost quakes last night. All that rain from the other day soaked down into the ground and froze (and expanded) last night. We had a lot of water getting down beside the foundation of our house so we rocked.
I was able to work on my latest project.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. Well, it is still morning. Ive overslept more today!!!!I just love my bed. Have a great day.


Did you have anything you needed to do early this morning? No? Then you're ok to sleep in.
You have a great day too.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi, I am on my way to Camberley!! Xxxx


Watch out Camberley. :sm09:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very grey Surrey, but I don't care as my little ray of sunshine in the form of June is coming to stay.
> 
> Had fun at WI last night, we made beaded bracelets. Of course there were beads flying in all directions.
> 
> ...


You;ll have just as much fun over the next couple of days.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> It looks good xoxo


Thank you.
Onto the next project.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh it's got there at last, I'm working hard down here trying to spread it around. xx :sm09: :sm09: ☀☀


It's working, I see blue sky! It's been at least a month since I've seen a blue sky and not just a little patch peeking between clouds.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yay!! I'm just bringing my knitting, some wine and a very few choccies!!! xxxx


Hopefully you're bringing a few clothes too? :sm06: :sm12: :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

The sunshine is coming in the front door all the way to the kitchen, it's lovely.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That's a shame you keep missing Knit Night but it _is_ winter and you _are_ in Canada!!! xxx :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


But every Tuesday??? Can the storms please pick another day of the week, like Thursday, maybe?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> It was the same canal but a different place to where we took you. Oh and the boats are narrowboats (Vikings had long boats) so don't mean to corret you but I thought you would like to know. If you google English canal boats or narrowboats there is a lot of history about them. xxx


lol, and I saw a show about a couple buying a narrowboat in England. My mind keeps saying they're "longer than our canal boats". :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'm going to go now. I need to find my sunglasses. (yay)
Everyone have a great day,.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Watch out Camberley. :sm09:


June is here and we are about to have some chicken broth xx
ps there is no curry in it.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well we have all been to the doctors now and we all have sinus infections and I have to have more blood work done as my liver enzymes were high.....I am a hepatitis carrier that's why I had to stop giving blood....
> 
> We went from being in the 60's to rain and then a ground covering of snow :sm06:


Glad you've all been. Sorry your weather has turned cold again. We have lots of rain coming down. It's supposed to clear up Saturday. Off to an early morning coffee with a friend and then later will be meeting up with a couple of my knitting friends. Need to do some grocery shopping so will do that in between. I hope you're all having a great day/afternoon/evening. Have fun Purple and Londy!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi, I am on my way to Camberley!! Xxxx


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:27 am EST and -13'C (9'F). We had frost quakes last night. All that rain from the other day soaked down into the ground and froze (and expanded) last night. We had a lot of water getting down beside the foundation of our house so we rocked.
> I was able to work on my latest project.


That looks lovely. Those frost quakes sound very interesting. xxxooo


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> June is here and we are about to have some chicken broth xx
> ps there is no curry in it.[/quote
> 
> Which wine have you chosen to go with it?
> Please keep the noise level down, ladies, we can hear you here in Romford. :sm02:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> June is here and we are about to have some chicken broth xx
> ps there is no curry in it.


Is there any wine in it?


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'm going to go now. I need to find my sunglasses. (yay)
> Everyone have a great day,.


Yay indeed. Our sun also returned. Of course that means it is colder, but who cares about the temperature when the sun is shining?


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well we have all been to the doctors now and we all have sinus infections and I have to have more blood work done as my liver enzymes were high.....I am a hepatitis carrier that's why I had to stop giving blood....
> 
> We went from being in the 60's to rain and then a ground covering of snow :sm06:


I hate when things like that get shared. Hard not to pick up the germs when you are giving loving care to a wee one. Healing thoughts and gentle hugs sent southeast.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very grey Surrey, but I don't care as my little ray of sunshine in the form of June is coming to stay.
> 
> Had fun at WI last night, we made beaded bracelets. Of course there were beads flying in all directions.
> 
> ...


I bet June gives off a glow when she walks in a room. Enjoy your leisure time with her. Keep it legal, okay?


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> June is here and we are about to have some chicken broth xx
> ps there is no curry in it.


Oh, you're not spoiling her like I'm going to. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> I bet June gives off a glow when she walks in a room. Enjoy your leisure time with her. Keep it legal, okay?


They both do they are very lovely people, our whole group is!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

martina said:


> PurpleFi said:
> 
> 
> > June is here and we are about to have some chicken broth xx
> ...


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> I bet June gives off a glow when she walks in a room. Enjoy your leisure time with her. Keep it legal, okay?


Or just don't get caught. xx :sm09:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> They both do they are very lovely people, our whole group is!


I guess with the two of them together they do not need the sun.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

We've just come up to have lunch, me cooking today, we didn't have anything posh just from a packet turkey cordon bleu, turkey, ham and cheese in breadcrumbs, fried egg and mash potatoes. Just something different from the restaurant and beach bar. It's very hot here today with not a cloud in the sky so far, definitely an in and out of the water day. Back down to the beach soon, see you later. xx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> We've just come up to have lunch, me cooking today, we didn't have anything posh just from a packet turkey cordon bleu, turkey, ham and cheese in breadcrumbs, fried egg and mash potatoes. Just something different from the restaurant and beach bar. It's very hot here today with not a cloud in the sky so far, definitely an in and out of the water day. Back down to the beach soon, see you later. xx


Sounds wonderful! Wish my DH was easy to please he is so picky when it comes to food he would have ate the mashed potatoes and that is it!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> We've just come up to have lunch, me cooking today, we didn't have anything posh just from a packet turkey cordon bleu, turkey, ham and cheese in breadcrumbs, fried egg and mash potatoes. Just something different from the restaurant and beach bar. It's very hot here today with not a cloud in the sky so far, definitely an in and out of the water day. Back down to the beach soon, see you later. xx


Make the most of the warmth while you can, it is soooooo cold here.....


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Sounds wonderful! Wish my DH was easy to please he is so picky when it comes to food he would have ate the mashed potatoes and that is it!


My Mr. Wonderful would lose weight if he did not want to eat what I make. It is a good thing he is not too fussy.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

jinx said:


> The sun came out for the first time in 48 hours. I am so happy I had to share was someone ????????????


It dos have a kind of magic, doesn't it.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

linkan said:


> You kinda gotta say what the words mean too. .... otherwise it's just french that I have to Google lol
> FIL is good and on his way home now. .. I let DH do the pick up.
> Had my mri on the neck today will get results next week I hope.


I have everything crossed for you.xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> That is the fruit part of your diet


I don't think even I could stretch my imagination that far!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very grey Surrey, but I don't care as my little ray of sunshine in the form of June is coming to stay.
> 
> Had fun at WI last night, we made beaded bracelets. Of course there were beads flying in all directions.
> 
> ...


Leisurely? With June?


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> It dos have a kind of magic, doesn't it.


Some people cannot understand how much I need sunshine. I feel like a different person when the skies are gray and cloudy. Today is bright and sunny. I have accomplished so much in a few hour that I even amazed myself. It is indeed magic. The best medicine money cannot buy. ;^)


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Evening all. Had a busy day today, again! I am so looking forward to the weekend when we shal hopefully be child free for a few hours? As much as I love y boys, everyday for 10 days is getting to both of us now. Tomorrow my DH is going out with Claire for the day, probably talk & moan about me all day!! The plan was for me to have a day on my own but as my other daughter is still so poorly she will be up here. I shouldn't moan really as she does so much for me usually, I feel so sorry for her as she is really bad. Claire went out today & bought me the most beautiful bunch of roses from both my girls, they said it was because they love me, wasn't that great of them? 
I'm off to knit now, haven't done any today, it might warm up my hands that are so cold. Might even have a wee dram to warm up the rest of me. Hugs to you all. Have fun Purple & Londy.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

binkbrice said:


> Sounds wonderful! Wish my DH was easy to please he is so picky when it comes to food he would have ate the mashed potatoes and that is it!


Mine will eat just about anything I give him except pasta of any sort. xx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Mine will eat just about anything I give him except pasta of any sort. xx


My dad is that way that is why it was such a shock to me when I got married mine will eat some pasta his won't eat is most meat!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Barn-dweller said:


> Mine will eat just about anything I give him except pasta of any sort. xx


My DH will not try pasta & doesnt like veg except for peas. When I make things for him I blitz up all kinds of things, especially onions he had yet to realise.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Notice how quiet this group is today. Two people are off partying and doing gosh knows what. Either they are locked up or smashed or just not sharing their adventures with us.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> Notice how quiet this group is today. Two people are off partying and doing gosh knows what. Either they are locked up or smashed or just not sharing their adventures with us.


Probably all three. xx :sm09: :sm09: :sm12:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Well I have been miserable all day and slept most of it I am feeling some better now that I have taken my second dose of antibiotics and taken something for the headache, DH will be home tomorrow I have spent almost the entire 5 days he has been gone in bed feeling horrible....I just want my head to stop aching and my ears to stop feeling like they are on fire!!!!


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

jinx said:


> Notice how quiet this group is today. Two people are off partying and doing gosh knows what. Either they are locked up or smashed or just not sharing their adventures with us.


My absence was due to another storm front, no snow but gale winds instead. Plus a power outage for 24 hrs. Sure makes one appreciate electricity!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Notice how quiet this group is today. Two people are off partying and doing gosh knows what. Either they are locked up or smashed or just not sharing their adventures with us.


All three jinx!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> My absence was due to another storm front, no snow but gale winds instead. Plus a power outage for 24 hrs. Sure makes one appreciate electricity!


Makes for a great picture though Trish!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Good morning from a very cloudy Worthing. 
We've been promised snow, but it hardly ever comes south of the downs. I have to walk to the doctors later. I think I may get wet.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I have downloaded an app "Duolingo", and there are many languages, including French, available for you to choose, and it is free. xoxoxo


It sounds like just what I need. I'll go see ASAP ...been so tired and runny nose, son had appointments, I volunteered to put a birthday gift together from our little group but couldn't find a nice card, finally did. It pops up into a bouquet of butterflies. I got a pretty tin which says emergency fashion kit ..a joke, which will hold a gift card and go into a tan zipper pouch with white lace, which will go into a pretty gift bag kind of oriental with a bow and hanging ribbons. I've missed two weeks of my knitting group because I didn't want to give my cold germs. It snowed about 8 inches of snow so out birthday gathering wont be til Saturday. I'm halfway done with sleeves for baby sweater but the x and o cable around the wrist is a killer. I keep losing my place and the post it isn't a help because it says repeat rows___ several times. I'm not licked yet. Dog woke at 3:30 am but I was still awake so here I am. Neighbor snow blowed our drive after son had shoveled twice so I think I can get to mom's and son will get it shoveled tomorrow. I want to catch up but I need to sleep if I'm to go there. The fellow using the garage wants to shovel too for spending money so I may give him a job helping son. It's a long sidewalk and small path to the mailbox. I hope you are well and thank you for info on the language lessons.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> All three jinx!


I hope your fridge kept food cold. That's what bothers me most about power outages.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well I have been miserable all day and slept most of it I am feeling some better now that I have taken my second dose of antibiotics and taken something for the headache, DH will be home tomorrow I have spent almost the entire 5 days he has been gone in bed feeling horrible....I just want my head to stop aching and my ears to stop feeling like they are on fire!!!!


Sounds aweful...I hope you feel better soon. I'm told earache is part of the flu here. Son had one for two days. Mine a half day.but my nose ran and I was sleeping hours at a time. You would think cold would kill germs but no.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> My dad is that way that is why it was such a shock to me when I got married mine will eat some pasta his won't eat is most meat!


I gave hub my favorite rice dish for the first dinner I cooked and after we married he told me he never ate rice. I wondered why he put Katsup on it that day.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> My DH will not try pasta & doesnt like veg except for peas. When I make things for him I blitz up all kinds of things, especially onions he had yet to realise.


How do you blitz up? New term for me.


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

jollypolly said:


> I hope your fridge kept food cold. That's what bothers me most about power outages.


I use mother nature in these instances, milk and dairy bottles get put in the snow outside, the rest of the food into coolers filled with snow and left on the porch. Sometimes our outages can go for days.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

London Girl said:


> All three jinx!


Barny, we did it again!! Xxxx


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:27 am EST and -13'C (9'F). We had frost quakes last night. All that rain from the other day soaked down into the ground and froze (and expanded) last night. We had a lot of water getting down beside the foundation of our house so we rocked.
> I was able to work on my latest project.


Very nice. Pattern and color. I've been gathering fre patterns and bought one I love but I only have 6 skeins and need 11. Can't match the dye lot. Not sure if I can return the ones I bOught last week and get 11 of the same dye lot. The sweater has a lapel that goes to the waist and makes pockets from the side. I do need to stop and hp,to,bed .its 4:30 am. nighty night.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Very nice. Pattern and color. I've been gathering fre patterns and bought one I love but I only have 6 skeins and need 11. Can't match the dye lot. Not sure if I can return the ones I bOught last week and get 11 of the same dye lot. The sweater has a lapel that goes to the waist and makes pockets from the side. I do need to stop and hp,to,bed .its 4:30 am. nighty night.


Nighty night to you and morning from here. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a grey and damp Surrey. We had a really lazy day yesterday, just sitting round knitting sewing and watching tv and of course drinking and chatting. It was so lovely to catch up and do nothing in particular.

We were going to Farnham today, a lovely old market town, but as it's cold and damp out we are going to Woking which has a huge shopping centre with lots of eateries. So look out Woking.

Hope everyone who is feeling poorly feels better soon.

Happy Friday to you all from both of us - Londy and Purple xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

binkbrice said:


> Well I have been miserable all day and slept most of it I am feeling some better now that I have taken my second dose of antibiotics and taken something for the headache, DH will be home tomorrow I have spent almost the entire 5 days he has been gone in bed feeling horrible....I just want my head to stop aching and my ears to stop feeling like they are on fire!!!!


Poor you, hope you feel much better soon. Hugs. Xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> How do you blitz up? New term for me.


In a blender, maybe?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls. It seems pretty dull out there. I must do some washing today. I hope purple and londy arent behaving themselves.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. It seems pretty dull out there. I must do some washing today. I hope purple and londy arent behaving themselves.


We're just going out to Woking to make some mischief!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and damp Surrey. We had a really lazy day yesterday, just sitting round knitting sewing and watching tv and of course drinking and chatting. It was so lovely to catch up and do nothing in particular.
> 
> We were going to Farnham today, a lovely old market town, but as it's cold and damp out we are going to Woking which has a huge shopping centre with lots of eateries. So look out Woking.
> 
> ...


 xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx 
????????????????????


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well I have been miserable all day and slept most of it I am feeling some better now that I have taken my second dose of antibiotics and taken something for the headache, DH will be home tomorrow I have spent almost the entire 5 days he has been gone in bed feeling horrible....I just want my head to stop aching and my ears to stop feeling like they are on fire!!!!


Healing hugs comine your way. Hang on in there.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Barny, we did it again!! Xxxx


I get more surprised when we don't these days. xxxx :sm16:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:30 am EST and -10'C (14'F). It snowed last night and is supposed to snow this afternoon. It's not ice.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> We're just going out to Woking to make some mischief!! Xxxx


Have fun.
Watch out Woking.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and damp Surrey. We had a really lazy day yesterday, just sitting round knitting sewing and watching tv and of course drinking and chatting. It was so lovely to catch up and do nothing in particular.
> 
> We were going to Farnham today, a lovely old market town, but as it's cold and damp out we are going to Woking which has a huge shopping centre with lots of eateries. So look out Woking.
> 
> ...


Happy Friday to both of you
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
[(wish I was there)


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Very nice. Pattern and color. I've been gathering fre patterns and bought one I love but I only have 6 skeins and need 11. Can't match the dye lot. Not sure if I can return the ones I bOught last week and get 11 of the same dye lot. The sweater has a lapel that goes to the waist and makes pockets from the side. I do need to stop and hp,to,bed .its 4:30 am. nighty night.


Would you be able to add a complimentary colour? If not, I hope you can exchange.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Islander said:


> I use mother nature in these instances, milk and dairy bottles get put in the snow outside, the rest of the food into coolers filled with snow and left on the porch. Sometimes our outages can go for days.


That's common here too. Our garage doubles as a refrigerator in the winter. I have plastic coolers in the basement. I can turf everything from the fridge into them and haul it all out to the garage. The concrete floor out there stays cool for a long time. And there is usually a snow drift near the back door to put bottles in.
The longest outage we had was 3 days.
I heard on the news that Vancouver was cut off due to avalanches on the highways leading there. 
I hope you get a break soon Trish, and your weather returns to normal.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I gave hub my favorite rice dish for the first dinner I cooked and after we married he told me he never ate rice. I wondered why he put Katsup on it that day.


 :sm01: OK, I've never heard of putting Katsup (Ketchup in Canada) on rice. I guess that would make it kind of a spanish rice flavour????


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Sounds aweful...I hope you feel better soon. I'm told earache is part of the flu here. Son had one for two days. Mine a half day.but my nose ran and I was sleeping hours at a time. You would think cold would kill germs but no.


One of the cold viruses up here can last 8 hours in the cold. 
So far, I haven't caught the flu virus, just cold after cold after cold.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Good morning from a very cloudy Worthing.
> We've been promised snow, but it hardly ever comes south of the downs. I have to walk to the doctors later. I think I may get wet.


If you're walking, you'll get slippery snow. That's the way the weather is going these days.
I hope you can get to the doctor's and back before your weather hits.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Islander said:


> My absence was due to another storm front, no snow but gale winds instead. Plus a power outage for 24 hrs. Sure makes one appreciate electricity!


It does make beautiful pictures though.
I'm really bad about my electricity-outage preparations, I used to have all kinds of lamps ready. My power station was charged all the time. oops


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well I have been miserable all day and slept most of it I am feeling some better now that I have taken my second dose of antibiotics and taken something for the headache, DH will be home tomorrow I have spent almost the entire 5 days he has been gone in bed feeling horrible....I just want my head to stop aching and my ears to stop feeling like they are on fire!!!!


<healing hugs>. I hope your antibiotics start doing their job and you feel better soon.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Time for me to go now.
I'll be on the highway with the Snow Lions, The four white (whitish) lions born at the Toronto zoo are going to their new home today before the snow storm.

June/Josephine, I don't need to tell you to enjoy your day.

Everyone have a great Friday.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Islander said:


> My absence was due to another storm front, no snow but gale winds instead. Plus a power outage for 24 hrs. Sure makes one appreciate electricity!


Beautiful photo, Trish! We had some pretty windy conditions here yesterday afternoon and I hear we're supposed to get more again today for awhile. Stay safe. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and damp Surrey. We had a really lazy day yesterday, just sitting round knitting sewing and watching tv and of course drinking and chatting. It was so lovely to catch up and do nothing in particular.
> 
> We were going to Farnham today, a lovely old market town, but as it's cold and damp out we are going to Woking which has a huge shopping centre with lots of eateries. So look out Woking.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you're having a wonderful time! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:30 am EST and -10'C (14'F). It snowed last night and is supposed to snow this afternoon. It's not ice.


Stay safe. I think we're finally finished with the snow, but lots of rain instead.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Happy Friday to both of you
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> [(wish I was there)


Me, too!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> That's common here too. Our garage doubles as a refrigerator in the winter. I have plastic coolers in the basement. I can turf everything from the fridge into them and haul it all out to the garage. The concrete floor out there stays cool for a long time. And there is usually a snow drift near the back door to put bottles in.
> The longest outage we had was 3 days.
> I heard on the news that Vancouver was cut off due to avalanches on the highways leading there.
> I hope you get a break soon Trish, and your weather returns to normal.


All of our mountain passes (3 of them and a couple of others that were closed months ago for the season) were closed yesterday (and may still be, not sure) due to avalanche dangers. Really hurts those who need to go east out of here -- they have to go all the way down to the Oregon border and back up on the other side. Long drive!


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I have everything crossed for you.xx


???? thanks !

Just for the record lol. .. I did drive with a suspended license for over a year, BUT ... I got a ticket on the way to my mother's just before her mom died, I was going to see her and of course my insurance had lapsed that day ... ????????
Anyway. . I worked at a store ( the one I got hurt at ) about 35 minutes away and had to get back and forth to work. 
I managed to get a speeding ticket one other time then too. ... dad always said I had lead in my toe nails lol. 
Yea , let me tell ya I got it from him! !
???? dh used to run demolition derbys .. anybody been to one of those before? He had tons of trophys he was really good. . We did sportsdrome once drag racing and he was MY Co pilot , it was awesome !


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

It is is cold cold outside this morning


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Purple and June wish I was there with ya I know y'all will have a blast ! ????


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Hope everyone who is sicky is feeling better .. 
Gonna work on some embroidery today with my neighbor , well that's the plan. .. it was the plan yesterday to but I had a migraine that knocked me down last night. 
Much better today as ds got me some aspirin , he's so sweet ???? ..... sometimes lol.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:27 am EST and -13'C (9'F). We had frost quakes last night. All that rain from the other day soaked down into the ground and froze (and expanded) last night. We had a lot of water getting down beside the foundation of our house so we rocked.
> I was able to work on my latest project.


That is looking very nice :sm01:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Hello all of my beautiful friends! I just thought I would touch base tonight, and let you know that I have survived 2 days of the nightmarish heat of 122°F (50°C) but it has exhausted me, so I am quite a bit behind the latest postings. I will be reading the latest postings, and hopefully having a bit of a chat with any of you who happens to still be online, when I clock in. 

To all who are ill, I hope you recover from your illnesses in the shortest time possible, and everyone else have a wonderful day. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> But every Tuesday??? Can the storms please pick another day of the week, like Thursday, maybe?


The Elements are testing your dedication to your Knit Night! I hope any severe weather leaves Tuesday alone from now on! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'm going to go now. I need to find my sunglasses. (yay)
> Everyone have a great day,.


So glad you finally got some sun,hope you enjoyed it, and didn't get burnt ...... xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> June is here and we are about to have some chicken broth xx
> ps there is no curry in it.


Enjoy, and have mega amounts of fun and laughter ..... as I know you will xoxoxo


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Sounds aweful...I hope you feel better soon. I'm told earache is part of the flu here. Son had one for two days. Mine a half day.but my nose ran and I was sleeping hours at a time. You would think cold would kill germs but no.


Ear infection with the flu is also going on around here. Granddaughter was so glad when she finished school. Every time the flu went around she got it. Now her daughter is in school and brings home the germs and granddaughter gets it. She cannot win.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> All three jinx!


All Three And Probably A Lot More!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well I have been miserable all day and slept most of it I am feeling some better now that I have taken my second dose of antibiotics and taken something for the headache, DH will be home tomorrow I have spent almost the entire 5 days he has been gone in bed feeling horrible....I just want my head to stop aching and my ears to stop feeling like they are on fire!!!!


Hoping by now you are feeling even better. No fun being able to spend the day in bed when you feel horrible.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning from my sunny little corner of the world. The way weather works is if it is sunny it is cold. I will take the cold over the gray cloudy overcast skies. 
Sun gives me the energy I need to get things accomplished. Sorry I go on and on about the sun, but it just amazes me how much it influences my life. 
Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hello all of my beautiful friends! I just thought I would touch base tonight, and let you know that I have survived 2 days of the nightmarish heat of 122°F (50°C) but it has exhausted me, so I am quite a bit behind the latest postings. I will be reading the latest postings, and hopefully having a bit of a chat with any of you who happens to still be online, when I clock in.
> 
> To all who are ill, I hope you recover from your illnesses in the shortest time possible, and everyone else have a wonderful day. xoxoxo


So glad to hear that you came through that awful heat, I feel for you!! Xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> If you're walking, you'll get slippery snow. That's the way the weather is going these days.
> I hope you can get to the doctor's and back before your weather hits.


May I remind you that this is Worthing, in a bay on the south coast, with the gulf stream warming the sea, and downs to our north. protecting us. I had good walk.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> ???? thanks !
> 
> Just for the record lol. .. I did drive with a suspended license for over a year, BUT ... I got a ticket on the way to my mother's just before her mom died, I was going to see her and of course my insurance had lapsed that day ... ????????
> Anyway. . I worked at a store ( the one I got hurt at ) about 35 minutes away and had to get back and forth to work.
> ...


I think it's called stock car racing here and, yes I have been to a few way back in the day, good fun and it was rare for anyone to be hurt!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> Hope everyone who is sicky is feeling better ..
> Gonna work on some embroidery today with my neighbor , well that's the plan. .. it was the plan yesterday to but I had a migraine that knocked me down last night.
> Much better today as ds got me some aspirin , he's so sweet ???? ..... sometimes lol.


Hope you got rid of that bad head honey! Xxxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

I also had a good visit at the doctor's. All my blood tests were negative except uric acid, which is very high. I have ordered some more celery seed tablets online. I have been unable to get any for months, hence the high level. The sudden weight gain over the last 4/5 months has also been explained - by me! I suggested that it was down to the only change in my life in that time - my CPAP. Whilst I was tossing and turning and snoring and catching my breath all night previously I now sleep in exactly the same position without moving for 8 or 9 hours, which means no lost calories. Everyone laughed at my suggestion, except my doctor, who said it would certainly explain things. No calories lost overnight and uric acid causing gout in my legs so I cannot walk without pain = weight gain or eating less. I'm eating less and pushing the walks!!!!!

So, there you have it, every medical good result causes a bad one - even a CPAP. 
If you needed one badly it will possibly cause weight gain when you use one.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Woking is stll standing. Had a lovely time with June. Didnt buy much but did a lot of window shopping and eating and drinking. Had à few flurries of snow on the way home xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I think it's called stock car racing here and, yes I have been to a few way back in the day, good fun and it was rare for anyone to be hurt!


We have it near DH's workshop. As you say, great fun and no damage to people. I trust you and Purple had a whale of a time together. I am, of course, jealous.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

On my way back home now after a lovely couple of days with my good buddy. Enjoyed Woking, lots of nice shops and we had a lovely lunch in a nice Italian restaurant. Wish you could all have been with us, can you imagine the chaos?!! 
Missing you already Mrs P xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I also had a good visit at the doctor's. All my blood tests were negative except uric acid, which is very high. I have ordered some more celery seed tablets online. I have been unable to get any for months, hence the high level. The sudden weight gain over the last 4/5 months has also been explained - by me! I suggested that it was down to the only change in my life in that time - my CPAP. Whilst I was tossing and turning and snoring and catching my breath all night previously I now sleep in exactly the same position without moving for 8 or 9 hours, which means no lost calories. Everyone laughed at my suggestion, except my doctor, who said it would certainly explain things. No calories lost overnight and uric acid causing gout in my legs so I cannot walk without pain = weight gain or eating less. I'm eating less and pushing the walks!!!!!
> 
> So, there you have it, every medical good result causes a bad one - even a CPAP.
> If you needed one badly it will possibly cause weight gain when you use one.


So glad your test were ok. Keep up with the walking, I'm with you all the way xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Linky and Binky look after yourselves. It sounds like you both need to join Barny for a rest in the sun. Failing that, take things as easy as you can.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> So glad your test were ok. Keep up with the walking, I'm with you all the way xx


Thanks lovely lady. I'm so happy that I know the problems and therefore the answers. Walking will help solve both. I've been out twice today.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> My DH will not try pasta & doesnt like veg except for peas. When I make things for him I blitz up all kinds of things, especially onions he had yet to realise.


I'm allergic to peas and I am so glad they are the one thing I gladly avoid "shudders"!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hello all of my beautiful friends! I just thought I would touch base tonight, and let you know that I have survived 2 days of the nightmarish heat of 122°F (50°C) but it has exhausted me, so I am quite a bit behind the latest postings. I will be reading the latest postings, and hopefully having a bit of a chat with any of you who happens to still be online, when I clock in.
> 
> To all who are ill, I hope you recover from your illnesses in the shortest time possible, and everyone else have a wonderful day. xoxoxo


I just cannot imagine that kind of heat if it hits 100 here I cannot move!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Thanks lovely lady. I'm so happy that I know the problems and therefore the answers. Walking will help solve both. I've been out twice today.


I'm so glad you have it figured out I wish it was safer to walk here but I have to go to a park or my parents house to walk as this isn't the safest place to take a walk!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Linky and Binky look after yourselves. It sounds like you both need to join Barny for a rest in the sun. Failing that, take things as easy as you can.


Yes some sunshine would be nice starting to feel human again, still congested just not as bad!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

evening grls. Little bird came home 4.30ish sgain. Its incredible that it finds its way home and around the same time. I havent done much today. A bit of knitting but not much else. We didnt go out because its so cold.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Thanks lovely lady. I'm so happy that I know the problems and therefore the answers. Walking will help solve both. I've been out twice today.


Can't think of many nicer places to walk!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> evening grls. Little bird came home 4.30ish sgain. Its incredible that it finds its way home and around the same time. I havent done much today. A bit of knitting but not much else. We didnt go out because its so cold.


Can you imagine how tiny that little itty bitty bird's watch must be?!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Can you imagine how tiny that little itty bitty bird's watch must be?!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


silly b****r! hahahahaha


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I'm so glad you have it figured out I wish it was safer to walk here but I have to go to a park or my parents house to walk as this isn't the safest place to take a walk!


How are parks safer?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Can't think of many nicer places to walk!! xxx


Lots of nice places around here, but there are also cafes everywhere!


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

jollypolly said:


> I gave hub my favorite rice dish for the first dinner I cooked and after we married he told me he never ate rice. I wondered why he put Katsup on it that day.


That's hilarious Polly! The first dish my DH ever made for me was pork hocks and beans, he set the table at his place, had flowers and everything, then proceeded to put a bowl indescribable mush in front of me, not very romantic but actually was very good tasting... on special occasions I will make it for him now... this is true love!! ????


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and damp Surrey. We had a really lazy day yesterday, just sitting round knitting sewing and watching tv and of course drinking and chatting. It was so lovely to catch up and do nothing in particular.
> 
> We were going to Farnham today, a lovely old market town, but as it's cold and damp out we are going to Woking which has a huge shopping centre with lots of eateries. So look out Woking.
> 
> ...


Did you take your Londy and Purple mini-me dolls for the adventure? ????


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

nitz8catz said:


> That's common here too. Our garage doubles as a refrigerator in the winter. I have plastic coolers in the basement. I can turf everything from the fridge into them and haul it all out to the garage. The concrete floor out there stays cool for a long time. And there is usually a snow drift near the back door to put bottles in.
> The longest outage we had was 3 days.
> I heard on the news that Vancouver was cut off due to avalanches on the highways leading there.
> I hope you get a break soon Trish, and your weather returns to normal.


Hi Mav! You're correct, there were trees down all over the place, with transformers out. We are pretty comfortable with the wood stove but I hadn't planned on this storm and shopping was out of the question with the roads, so we had gourmet rice krispies topped with banana for dinner, by candle light... and there was nothing romantic about it! :sm02:


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

nitz8catz said:


> Time for me to go now.
> I'll be on the highway with the Snow Lions, The four white (whitish) lions born at the Toronto zoo are going to their new home today before the snow storm.
> 
> June/Josephine, I don't need to tell you to enjoy your day.
> ...


Where are they going? I wish they could be free!


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Beautiful photo, Trish! We had some pretty windy conditions here yesterday afternoon and I hear we're supposed to get more again today for awhile. Stay safe. xxxooo


I haven't been to shop yet Pam, I hear the parking lots in the village are horrendous, only 15 mins away and they usually get double the amount of snow we do. Let's hope it's on it's way out for all of us! xox


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> All of our mountain passes (3 of them and a couple of others that were closed months ago for the season) were closed yesterday (and may still be, not sure) due to avalanche dangers. Really hurts those who need to go east out of here -- they have to go all the way down to the Oregon border and back up on the other side. Long drive!


Better to be safe than sorry right? oxo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

linkan said:


> ???? thanks !
> 
> Just for the record lol. .. I did drive with a suspended license for over a year, BUT ... I got a ticket on the way to my mother's just before her mom died, I was going to see her and of course my insurance had lapsed that day ... ????????
> Anyway. . I worked at a store ( the one I got hurt at ) about 35 minutes away and had to get back and forth to work.
> ...


Angela we used to go watch demolition when our kids were young as a family, I think the kids were more amused by their Dads behaviour, it was great fun! And you raced too! Did you ever see the School Bus Crazy 8's? www.youtube.com/watch?v=MUuWWqRBpwc&list=RDMUuWWqRBpwc#t=49


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Xiang said:


> Hello all of my beautiful friends! I just thought I would touch base tonight, and let you know that I have survived 2 days of the nightmarish heat of 122°F (50°C) but it has exhausted me, so I am quite a bit behind the latest postings. I will be reading the latest postings, and hopefully having a bit of a chat with any of you who happens to still be online, when I clock in.
> 
> To all who are ill, I hope you recover from your illnesses in the shortest time possible, and everyone else have a wonderful day. xoxoxo


I really feel for you Judi, I can't imagine how draining it is to be in that kind of heat. I wish I could send you some snow to stand in, really I do. xoxox


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

jinx said:


> Ear infection with the flu is also going on around here. Granddaughter was so glad when she finished school. Every time the flu went around she got it. Now her daughter is in school and brings home the germs and granddaughter gets it. She cannot win.


The kidlet's get it... we all get it, right Jinx? xoxo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

jinx said:


> Morning from my sunny little corner of the world. The way weather works is if it is sunny it is cold. I will take the cold over the gray cloudy overcast skies.
> Sun gives me the energy I need to get things accomplished. Sorry I go on and on about the sun, but it just amazes me how much it influences my life.
> Hope everyone has a good day.


Sun makes all the difference in the world, it warms our spirits! We live on the south side of the lake so we get the bulk of the sun. We always refer to across the way as "The Dark Side".... you have to have a strong disposition to live over there, they are predominately in the shade and if you stand still long enough, moss will grow on you! xox


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

SaxonLady said:


> I also had a good visit at the doctor's. All my blood tests were negative except uric acid, which is very high. I have ordered some more celery seed tablets online. I have been unable to get any for months, hence the high level. The sudden weight gain over the last 4/5 months has also been explained - by me! I suggested that it was down to the only change in my life in that time - my CPAP. Whilst I was tossing and turning and snoring and catching my breath all night previously I now sleep in exactly the same position without moving for 8 or 9 hours, which means no lost calories. Everyone laughed at my suggestion, except my doctor, who said it would certainly explain things. No calories lost overnight and uric acid causing gout in my legs so I cannot walk without pain = weight gain or eating less. I'm eating less and pushing the walks!!!!!
> 
> So, there you have it, every medical good result causes a bad one - even a CPAP.
> If you needed one badly it will possibly cause weight gain when you use one.


Good on you for trying, it's hard when your body is trying to work against you. Sending hugs, I would walk with you Saxy... I walk slow! xoxox


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> Woking is stll standing. Had a lovely time with June. Didnt buy much but did a lot of window shopping and eating and drinking. Had à few flurries of snow on the way home xxxx


Woking... I keep thinking you're going to make stir fry! xoxox


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

binkbrice said:


> I'm allergic to peas and I am so glad they are the one thing I gladly avoid "shudders"!


You must be a "real" Princess! :sm06:


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

grandma susan said:


> evening grls. Little bird came home 4.30ish sgain. Its incredible that it finds its way home and around the same time. I havent done much today. A bit of knitting but not much else. We didnt go out because its so cold.


I love hearing about little bird. xoxo


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Islander said:


> Woking... I keep thinking you're going to make stir fry! xoxox


Very clever Trish. I had to read it 3 times to get it.


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

grandma susan said:


> silly b****r! hahahahaha


Is this English for b..ugger! :sm09: :sm09: :sm23:


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

jinx said:


> Very clever Trish. I had to read it 3 times to got it.


Thank you.. nobody's called me that before! :sm09:


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Off I go to do laundry and concoct something for dinner, wishing you all a happy day. oxox


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> evening grls. Little bird came home 4.30ish sgain. Its incredible that it finds its way home and around the same time. I havent done much today. A bit of knitting but not much else. We didnt go out because its so cold.


What a great addition to your little family. Our weather is very windy again today, but thankfully warmer and less rain than yesterday. We got up to a high of 55F yesterday which was so pleasant after the low 30sF we were having. Going to do a bit of knitting now. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Can you imagine how tiny that little itty bitty bird's watch must be?!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


 :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Islander said:


> I haven't been to shop yet Pam, I hear the parking lots in the village are horrendous, only 15 mins away and they usually get double the amount of snow we do. Let's hope it's on it's way out for all of us! xox


We can hope!!! Stay safe and I hope your snow all melts away soon. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Islander said:


> Better to be safe than sorry right? oxo


Absolutely! xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Islander said:


> Good on you for trying, it's hard when your body is trying to work against you. Sending hugs, I would walk with you Saxy... I walk slow! xoxox


that would make me walk faster because we would be chatting nineteen to the dozen.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Islander said:


> Woking... I keep thinking you're going to make stir fry! xoxox


That would probably have two Ts, like the l in real/really


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Islander said:


> Is this English for b..ugger! :sm09: :sm09: :sm23:


Yes, we're polite.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning from my sunny little corner of the world. The way weather works is if it is sunny it is cold. I will take the cold over the gray cloudy overcast skies.
> Sun gives me the energy I need to get things accomplished. Sorry I go on and on about the sun, but it just amazes me how much it influences my life.
> Hope everyone has a good day.


Even though my summers are sometimes *far too HOT* to be comfortable, I would still rather have sun than cloud, because when we get cloud cover AND heat, the humidity makes the air feel as thick as honey, when it has been in the fridge for a while ....... very hard to breathe! ????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> So glad to hear that you came through that awful heat, I feel for you!! Xxxx


Thanks; we are all barrakaded in our houses, with aircons (one type or the other) running continuously. We bought a mobile reverse cycle aircon on Thursday, so that the kids would not be at risk of heat exhaustion, and it worked really well; I actually had to switch the unit off at about 4.00am, because each of the girls were curled up (like they do when they are cold), and then put a covers on them. They all had a great sleep.????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I also had a good visit at the doctor's. All my blood tests were negative except uric acid, which is very high. I have ordered some more celery seed tablets online. I have been unable to get any for months, hence the high level. The sudden weight gain over the last 4/5 months has also been explained - by me! I suggested that it was down to the only change in my life in that time - my CPAP. Whilst I was tossing and turning and snoring and catching my breath all night previously I now sleep in exactly the same position without moving for 8 or 9 hours, which means no lost calories. Everyone laughed at my suggestion, except my doctor, who said it would certainly explain things. No calories lost overnight and uric acid causing gout in my legs so I cannot walk without pain = weight gain or eating less. I'm eating less and pushing the walks!!!!!
> 
> So, there you have it, every medical good result causes a bad one - even a CPAP.
> If you needed one badly it will possibly cause weight gain when you use one.


Really glad that there was an explanation, and the doctor agreed with you! It is also great that you are able to take the steps needed, to reduce the negative results. xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I'm allergic to peas and I am so glad they are the one thing I gladly avoid "shudders"!


Peas are my favourite vegetable, along with corn; and there are only a very small group of vegetables that I will eat - the remainder of them are delegated as other people's food. Is your DH tall? I am the tallest female amongst my siblings, and there was little difference with my height, and the height of my brothers; so I am adamant that vegetables are not a compulsory part of life, and I also receive enough essential nutrients from the foods I do eat. My poor mum didn't know how to deal with me, as the others didn't have any of the problems that I have with food. My theory is:- Any food that I can eat, without having reactions of any kind, will provide my body with all of the nutrients that are required for the body to grow, and remain healthy! ???????????? A huge number of people don't agree with me, but I think I have proven it amongst my peers, by comparing the number of times I become ill (rarely), against the number of times that others become ill (numerous).

My Disclaimer is:- Disregarding any Auto-immune, or genectic conditions! ????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I just cannot imagine that kind of heat if it hits 100 here I cannot move!


We don't move very much at all, and those of us who don't work, are all holed up in our homes with the airconditioner working. Although there are still a huge number of people who continue to bask on the beaches. There were also a lot of people who were treated for severe heat exhaustion, and those who head for the water are not thinking about remaining safe either! There have been a lot of people taking pool toys to the beach, so they can float on the water, not even thinking about the danger of being swept out to sea - one woman drowned at one of the Adelaide beaches, because of the misuse of the inflated pool toys; quite sad, she was only 28, and had very young children! ????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I just cannot imagine that kind of heat if it hits 100 here I cannot move!


It is a bit cooler today, the perfect body temp @ 96.8°F (36°C to the converted), and we are supposed to get to a high of 100.8°F (38°C), so not too bad today, and we also have a warm South wind, which is unusual ..... because south winds are usually cold!!! ????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Can you imagine how tiny that little itty bitty bird's watch must be?!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


????????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Islander said:


> I really feel for you Judi, I can't imagine how draining it is to be in that kind of heat. I wish I could send you some snow to stand in, really I do. xoxox


I think it it travelled well enough to still be snow when it got here, I would gladly lay down and cover myself with it! The heat is gradually moving to the East, so NSW is preparing for planned rolling stoppages of their power. The y did that in Adelaide two days ago ... it was the hottest day in Adelaide, and the stoppages for each suburb was about 45 minutes, so the people living in the targeted suburbs had no cooling at all for that time - unless they had separated from the grid, then they don't lose their power at all power. If I could, I would install enough solar panels, and a storage system, so that we weren't at the mercy of the power authorities in times like this! ????????????


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> How are parks safer?


Good question but we have had a couple of shootings in our neighborhood haven't heard of one in the park we go to  :sm06:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonaLady said:


> Thanks lovely lady. I'm so happy that I know the problems and therefore the answers. Walking will help solve both. I've been out twice today.


Well done on the walking xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> On my way back home now after a lovely couple of days with my good buddy. Enjoyed Woking, lots of nice shops and we had a lovely lunch in a nice Italian restaurant. Wish you could all have been with us, can you imagine the chaos?!!
> Missing you already Mrs P xxxxx


Perhaps spaghetti and tagliatelle was a mistake, but it was delicious xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Islander said:


> Did you take your Londy and Purple mini-me dolls for the adventure? ????


Not this time, the real ones caused enough trouble on their own xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Islander said:


> Woking... I keep thinking you're going to make stir fry! xoxox


June made that comment too, but l think it would be spelt wokking. Xxx????


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Happy Saturday. Its raining here.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> Hi Mav! You're correct, there were trees down all over the place, with transformers out. We are pretty comfortable with the wood stove but I hadn't planned on this storm and shopping was out of the question with the roads, so we had gourmet rice krispies topped with banana for dinner, by candle light... and there was nothing romantic about it! :sm02:


So sorry the weather is making you struggle love, you need a little camping gas ring so you could at least heat up some soup!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> Where are they going? I wish they could be free!


I agree with you, zoos evolved in the Victorian era and I like to thing the human race has moved on since then, but in the light of other recent events, maybe not!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> I haven't been to shop yet Pam, I hear the parking lots in the village are horrendous, only 15 mins away and they usually get double the amount of snow we do. Let's hope it's on it's way out for all of us! xox


I heard someone on the train last night remark that she felt Spring was on the way!! It's snowing here this morning!!! :sm25: :sm14: :sm16:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> Angela we used to go watch demolition when our kids were young as a family, I think the kids were more amused by their Dads behaviour, it was great fun! And you raced too! Did you ever see the School Bus Crazy 8's? www.youtube.com/watch?v=MUuWWqRBpwc&list=RDMUuWWqRBpwc#t=49


Loved that, DH remarked that it would be good for trainee bus drivers!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> Woking... I keep thinking you're going to make stir fry! xoxox


I said the same thing when we found some mini woks in a shop but Mrs P says there would be two ks in wokking and I agree!! I then burst into a chorus of Wokking all over the world!! xxx

Edit: Oops, Mrs P got there first!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> Is this English for b..ugger! :sm09: :sm09: :sm23:


You got it!! xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> That would probably have two Ts, like the l in real/really


Que?!! xxxx :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> I heard someone on the train last night remark that she felt Spring was on the way!! It's snowing here this morning!!! :sm25: :sm14: :sm16:


Oooh snow, what am I missing????? xxxx :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I think it it travelled well enough to still be snow when it got here, I would gladly lay down and cover myself with it! The heat is gradually moving to the East, so NSW is preparing for planned rolling stoppages of their power. The y did that in Adelaide two days ago ... it was the hottest day in Adelaide, and the stoppages for each suburb was about 45 minutes, so the people living in the targeted suburbs had no cooling at all for that time - unless they had separated from the grid, then they don't lose their power at all power. If I could, I would install enough solar panels, and a storage system, so that we weren't at the mercy of the power authorities in times like this! ????????????


With the amount of sun you get, that sounds like the perfect solution!!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> I said the same thing when we found some mini woks in a shop but Mrs P says there would be two ks in wokking and I agree!! I then burst into a chorus of Wokking all over the world!! xxx


I'm looking forward to the end of April with great trepidation. xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Perhaps spaghetti and tagliatelle was a mistake, but it was delicious xxx


I was full until about 9.30 then I had to have a little bit of cheese and a couple of crackers!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Oooh snow, what am I missing????? xxxx :sm15: :sm15:


It's horrible, I really hate snow and Jill and I are supposed to be going out later.It's coming down like rain but doesn't seem to be settling, thank goodness!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm looking forward to the end of April with great trepidation. xxxx


Hehehehehe!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm looking forward to the end of April with great trepidation. xxxx


I know Flo is coming but I didn't know Great Trepidation was coming as well! xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a grey Surrey. I have been in my 'office' doing emails. We had some snow overnight here too but it has all gone now. Going to have a walk into town and get some laundry done. Catch you later. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I know Flo is coming but I didn't know Great Trepidation was coming as well! xx


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey Surrey. I have been in my 'office' doing emails. We had some snow overnight here too but it has all gone now. Going to have a walk into town and get some laundry done. Catch you later. xx


Why do you get your laundry done in town?!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> I know Flo is coming but I didn't know Great Trepidation was coming as well! xx


Where does Great Trepidation sleep or doesn't he as he is too scared to sleep? xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Why do you get your laundry done in town?!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxxxx


You're in a silly mood today aren't you? xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Why do you get your laundry done in town?!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxxxx


You know what l mean xxxx????????????????????????????????


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> You're in a silly mood today aren't you? xxxx


She always is xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It's horrible, I really hate snow and Jill and I are supposed to be going out later.It's coming down like rain but doesn't seem to be settling, thank goodness!


Yes, thank goodness for that. Hope you enjoy your time out with Jill. xxxooo


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Where does Great Trepidation sleep or doesn't he as he is too scared to sleep? xx


My friend had a joke about going to bed with Arthur I. Tis and waking up with Sum Yung Guy. Or maybe it was the other way around 
I just dodged a bullet. Went on iPad and my email was from *just flowers' thanking me for my order in January and now giving me discounts multiple times for valentine flower order...woke son up because here there is a scam where they phone and ask if you can hear them and when you say 'yes' they record it as yes to an order. Well I never ordered flowers and was afraid to phone or open to say so and son looked them up and people had been scammed when ordering. He thinks I gave my email for free patterns and they sold it to Nuttys. I am afraid to use the iPad to order things because I'm not wise on it.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Islander said:


> That's hilarious Polly! The first dish my DH ever made for me was pork hocks and beans, he set the table at his place, had flowers and everything, then proceeded to put a bowl indescribable mush in front of me, not very romantic but actually was very good tasting... on special occasions I will make it for him now... this is true love!! ????


Yes it is....mom use to make greens and beans which wear delish but ugly.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Islander said:


> Hi Mav! You're correct, there were trees down all over the place, with transformers out. We are pretty comfortable with the wood stove but I hadn't planned on this storm and shopping was out of the question with the roads, so we had gourmet rice krispies topped with banana for dinner, by candle light... and there was nothing romantic about it! :sm02:


Winter should be a 4 letter word! Darn! I went to my group and weather was nice. Came out to misty snow. Went to buy grocery and came out to slippery walking and much snowing. The hill I must use to get home scared me last night for being slippery and pot holes which I dodge on nice day but can't see under the snow. I hear there is running water under the road which causes the drop into potholes so can't be eliminated yearly. Fellow helped son shovel the sidewalk and I gave him what I thought good pay. He looked like I'd handed him something smelly. i had to fetch rock salt and a nice fellow in the store asked if I needed help putting it in the car. God sends Angels when I need one. The fellow shoveling used the whole bag when a third would have been enough. I didn't complain because he did his best. Son wants to go out now and I wish I could just sleep so I'm taking a quick snooze til he comes down.


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

SaxonLady said:


> That would probably have two Ts, like the l in real/really


See... I am not clever after all ! xoxox


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

London Girl said:


> I said the same thing when we found some mini woks in a shop but Mrs P says there would be two ks in wokking and I agree!! I then burst into a chorus of Wokking all over the world!! xxx
> 
> Edit: Oops, Mrs P got there first!


That made me laugh! xoxo


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I said the same thing when we found some mini woks in a shop but Mrs P says there would be two ks in wokking and I agree!! I then burst into a chorus of Wokking all over the world!! xxx
> 
> Edit: Oops, Mrs P got there first!


This is not important. As long as I googled it, this is what I found.
https://pasttenses.com/wok-past-tense


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Why do you get your laundry done in town?!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxxxx


Oh, I thought she was going to be doing the laundry as she walked. So confused.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Just come up for lunch so thought I'd check in. We've had my version of prawn and mushroom risotto today, quite yummy. Yesterday was very hot and humid but it is much better today with a sea breeze. Cup of tea now then back to the beach for the afternoon, life is so hard. :sm09: Going to a cocktail party tonight two chalets down from us, not sure what that is going to entail, will let you know later. Have a good day. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> Oh, I thought she was going to be doing the laundry as she walked. So confused.


Obviously another one easily confused. xx :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> You're in a silly mood today aren't you? xxxx


I'm afraid I'm permanently silly, it's what keeps me looking so young and beautiful, can you cope?!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> You know what l mean xxxx????????????????????????????????


Have you been at the wine and cake?!!! xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> My friend had a joke about going to bed with Arthur I. Tis and waking up with Sum Yung Guy. Or maybe it was the other way around
> I just dodged a bullet. Went on iPad and my email was from *just flowers' thanking me for my order in January and now giving me discounts multiple times for valentine flower order...woke son up because here there is a scam where they phone and ask if you can hear them and when you say 'yes' they record it as yes to an order. Well I never ordered flowers and was afraid to phone or open to say so and son looked them up and people had been scammed when ordering. He thinks I gave my email for free patterns and they sold it to Nuttys. I am afraid to use the iPad to order things because I'm not wise on it.


It's a minefield out there, isn't it? Glad you didn't fall for it!! xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> That made me laugh! xoxo


Mrs P wasn't laughing!! :sm12: :sm06: :sm16: :sm09: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> This is not important. As long as I googled it, this is what I found.
> https://pasttenses.com/wok-past-tense


Yay!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Just come up for lunch so thought I'd check in. We've had my version of prawn and mushroom risotto today, quite yummy. Yesterday was very hot and humid but it is much better today with a sea breeze. Cup of tea now then back to the beach for the afternoon, life is so hard. :sm09: Going to a cocktail party tonight two chalets down from us, not sure what that is going to entail, will let you know later. Have a good day. xx


Have you got cocktail bathers to wear to the party? Have a good time and enjoy the cocktails!!! xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> This is not important. As long as I googled it, this is what I found.
> https://pasttenses.com/wok-past-tense


Well l never. I stand corrected xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Enjoyed my trip to the mall with Jill and we managed to dodge the nasty weather. It isn't precipitating any more but is very cold. I bought some dried cranberries, some instant low-cal hot chocolate and a navy blue handbag. We had a nice lunch and a good old wander round the shops!!! xxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> I'm afraid I'm permanently silly, it's what keeps me looking so young and beautiful, can you cope?!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxxxx


Mmmm I'll have to think about that one, there should be a smart answer but it hasn't come to me yet. xxxx :sm09: :sm09: :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I'm afraid I'm permanently silly, it's what keeps me looking so young and beautiful, can you cope?!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxxxx


It definitely works then xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> It definitely works then xxxxx


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Have you got cocktail bathers to wear to the party? Have a good time and enjoy the cocktails!!! xxx


Actually I thought I'd wear my little black number. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> Oh, I thought she was going to be doing the laundry as she walked. So confused.


For the record, the washing machine in the utility room did my washing while l sorted out some wool and l did not go into town as it was cold and miserable. We now have a nice fire going. Xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Actually I thought I'd wear my little black number. xxxx


8? That should cover all your requirements!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> For the record, the washing machine in the utility room did my washing while l sorted out some wool and l did not go into town as it was cold and miserable. We now have a nice fire going. Xxx


Don't blame you for staying in, it isn't nice out there! xxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Spot on 4.30pm little bird landed.....isnt life fun? Its the highlight of the day. Weve been in allday but theres no conversation. Roll on my TV time...


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Well l never. I stand corrected xx


Glad you are still able to stand. :^)


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> 8? That should cover all your requirements!! xxxxx


After being on holiday all this time. You might need a 9.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Spot on 4.30pm little bird landed.....isnt life fun? Its the highlight of the day. Weve been in allday but theres no conversation. Roll on my TV time...


Sounds like she had a one night stand. Waiting for the next installment of "little bird."


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

jinx said:


> This is not important. As long as I googled it, this is what I found.
> https://pasttenses.com/wok-past-tense


Saved by Jinx.... now I'm clever again!!! xoxo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Barn-dweller said:


> Actually I thought I'd wear my little black number. xxxx


I remember when a little black dress was a wardrobe staple, they could be dolled up with belts, jewelry, scarves. So flattering too! But you were talking about a black bathing suit weren't you? xox


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Spot on 4.30pm little bird landed.....isnt life fun? Its the highlight of the day. Weve been in allday but theres no conversation. Roll on my TV time...


Love hearing about your little bird, I keep wondering what's going to happen next!! xxxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

It has been warm here again today and I am functioning better!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> After being on holiday all this time. You might need a 9.


I'm lost. Again. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Islander said:


> I remember when a little black dress was a wardrobe staple, they could be dolled up with belts, jewelry, scarves. So flattering too! But you were talking about a black bathing suit weren't you? xox


Yup.xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm lost. Again. xx


black NUMBER


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> black NUMBER


Oh I see, sorry I think my brain has got a bit frazzled this afternoon. xx


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Just caught up. Went to guild this afternoon, we had a great talk from Richard Box, but as the room was cold I came straight home after that. Did some laundry , made dinner and feeling rather tired now. Hoping it doesn't snow again. It didn't stick but it was bitterly cold. Need summer!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Well just come back from our 'cocktail' party. Wine and nibbles with 6 others, nothing too exciting, DH didn't like the food so have had to get his tea now we're back, I was hoping to get away with not doing it tonight. At least it passed a couple of hours. Hope the snow has stopped everywhere. See you later or tomorrow. xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh I see, sorry I think my brain has got a bit frazzled this afternoon. xx


My brain is frazzled all the time.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> My brain is frazzled all the time.


Oh well join the club. xx :sm09:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh well join the club. xx :sm09:


I joined a few months ago and I have not been the same ever since. You gals brightened my life and frazzled my brain. ;*)


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> I joined a few months ago and I have not been the same ever since. You gals brightened my life and frazzled my brain. ;*)


Is that where I caught it from, I was wondering? xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I agree with you, zoos evolved in the Victorian era and I like to thing the human race has moved on since then, but in the light of other recent events, maybe not!! xxx


Most of us have evolved so that we are now much kinder to other animals, and would rather see all animals roaming freely, in their natural habitats; but the elements of cruelty, greed and sadism is still present in a large enough number of so-called people ...... that the natural habitats are unfortunately the most dangerous areas for most of the animals to be. So safety havens are established; and these will hopefully assist in maintaining a high enough population of all animals species, to stop anymore becoming extinct!

In Australia, the scientist involved in studying our native species, including the Dingo, have proven that the continued survival of the Dingo (our Apex Land Predetor) is crucial for the survival of our smaller native creatures. One group has even help the Quoll overcome their rapid descent into extinction by Cane Toad, by using poison free meat from these horror creatures, then lacing it with a *SMALL* amount of a substance that will make the Quoll fell I'll the next day. This teaching of one generation of Quoll, has now been proven to work, and there are now 2nd (and possibly 3rd) generations of these cute little Marcupials, living in a number of protected regions throughout Australia, hopefully there will be more of these feral free areas developed, so that more of the native animals will thrive once again. It is also very evident that the health of the land, and the native wildlife, in its entirety, depends on Dingoes being established back into the region's that the controlled, before the Europeans arrived. The farm animals were not used as a food source, and the number of feral cats, dogs and foxes, we're reduced; and in some areas eradicated, by Australia's only Apex land predator. This would be working to the same principle that was used when Wolves were re-introduced, back into their native regions.

*OMG* ...... I have written a book, and I really didn't mean to, I only answered a post, and all of these words just flowed out of my fingers ...... I am ssssssoooooo sorry ...... I will finish this post now! :sm12: :sm16: :sm12: :sm16: :sm12: :sm16:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I heard someone on the train last night remark that she felt Spring was on the way!! It's snowing here this morning!!! :sm25: :sm14: :sm16:


She hexed it!!!!!!!! :sm06: :sm16: :sm06: :sm16: :sm06: :sm16:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Morning ladies. It's really cold here. One more week and it's my half term break, I am really ready for it.

I realise in posting this that I haven't posted much recently and I have lost my regular status :sm19:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> It has been warm here again today and I am functioning better!


Ah, sounds like you need to be out with Barny!!! :sm11: :sm11: :sm11: xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm lost. Again. xx


Sigh.....You said you were going to wear your little black number, I suggested *8* because it's a girly shaped little black number, ha ha. Jinx extended the joke by suggesting you might need a *9* but I can't remember why and if I back-track now to look, I will lose all of this message!!! Don't worry about it love!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

martina said:


> Just caught up. Went to guild this afternoon, we had a great talk from Richard Box, but as the room was cold I came straight home after that. Did some laundry , made dinner and feeling rather tired now. Hoping it doesn't snow again. It didn't stick but it was bitterly cold. Need summer!


Too right,it was very cold in the SE yesterday. We were thinking about bobbing over your way but settled for Bromley in the end, simply because of the cold and the chance that it might snow hard and maroon us over there!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> I joined a few months ago and I have not been the same ever since. You gals brightened my life and frazzled my brain. ;*)


Haha, our cunning plan worked!! :sm09: xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Is that where I caught it from, I was wondering? xx


No, you were frazzled before you got here ,I can just tell!! :sm04: :sm04: :sm04: xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls. We are having such a storm here. The wind and rain have lashed all night. Cant undersdtrand why barny goes away for so long!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Most of us have evolved so that we are now much kinder to other animals, and would rather see all animals roaming freely, in their natural habitats; but the elements of cruelty, greed and sadism is still present in a large enough number of so-called people ...... that the natural habitats are unfortunately the most dangerous areas for most of the animals to be. So safety havens are established; and these will hopefully assist in maintaining a high enough population of all animals species, to stop anymore becoming extinct!
> 
> In Australia, the scientist involved in studying our native species, including the Dingo, have proven that the continued survival of the Dingo (our Apex Land Predetor) is crucial for the survival of our smaller native creatures. One group has even help the Quoll overcome their rapid descent into extinction by Cane Toad, by using poison free meat from these horror creatures, then lacing it with a *SMALL* amount of a substance that will make the Quoll fell I'll the next day. This teaching of one generation of Quoll, has now been proven to work, and there are now 2nd (and possibly 3rd) generations of these cute little Marcupials, living in a number of protected regions throughout Australia, hopefully there will be more of these feral free areas developed, so that more of the native animals will thrive once again. It is also very evident that the health of the land, and the native wildlife, in its entirety, depends on Dingoes being established back into the region's that the controlled, before the Europeans arrived. The farm animals were not used as a food source, and the number of feral cats, dogs and foxes, we're reduced; and in some areas eradicated, by Australia's only Apex land predator. This would be working to the same principle that was used when Wolves were re-introduced, back into their native regions.
> 
> *OMG* ...... I have written a book, and I really didn't mean to, I only answered a post, and all of these words just flowed out of my fingers ...... I am ssssssoooooo sorry ...... I will finish this post now! :sm12: :sm16: :sm12: :sm16: :sm12: :sm16:


No, don't be sorry, that was interesting. Are you saying that the cute little quolls eat cane toads and then die so the helpers are trying to wean the quolls off of the cane toad scoffing? I also take your point about animals being protected as long as that is to protect the animals, not just for folks to go and gawp at them!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Morning ladies. It's really cold here. One more week and it's my half term break, I am really ready for it.
> 
> I realise in posting this that I haven't posted much recently and I have lost my regular status :sm19:


Oh no!! You'll always be regular to us but we have missed you!! My gks are on half term this coming week but if you have a free day the following week, maybe we could meet up? It's nice to see you!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. We are having such a storm here. The wind and rain have lashed all night. Cant undersdtrand why barny goes away for so long!!!


Good morning Susan!! Baffling, isn't it, it's so lovely here?!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxx


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

London Girl said:


> No, don't be sorry, that was interesting. Are you saying that the cute little quolls eat cane toads and then die so the helpers are trying to wean the quolls off of the cane toad scoffing? I also take your point about animals being protected as long as that is to protect the animals, not just for folks to go and gawp at them!! xxx


Judi cares, that's why we ???? her!


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

lifeline said:


> Morning ladies. It's really cold here. One more week and it's my half term break, I am really ready for it.
> 
> I realise in posting this that I haven't posted much recently and I have lost my regular status :sm19:


Hi Rebecca, missed you. xoxo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

binkbrice said:


> It has been warm here again today and I am functioning better!


 :sm24: xox


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> I joined a few months ago and I have not been the same ever since. You gals brightened my life and frazzled my brain. ;*)


And you certainly brighten our lives. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a slightly less grey Surrey, there is a sort of brightness in the sky, but it is still cold and windy so I don't intend going out. I've had a change from crochet and made a few brooches. Got the idea from some I saw on a craft stall. Will post a picture in a minute.

Going to do some crochet today, when I have done some ironing. I've put it off for long enough.

Happy Sunday everyone. xx


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Morning Mrs. P.. it's 3 a.m here and I'm up drinking Yorkshire tea in front of the fire in the dark. I seem to do this a lot lately, there's just something peaceful about being warm, quiet! How is your day starting out? xoxox


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Sigh.....You said you were going to wear your little black number, I suggested *8* because it's a girly shaped little black number, ha ha. Jinx extended the joke by suggesting you might need a *9* but I can't remember why and if I back-track now to look, I will lose all of this message!!! Don't worry about it love!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxxxxxxxx


I got your bit of it, it was the number 9 that threw me until it was explained. Duh. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> No, you were frazzled before you got here ,I can just tell!! :sm04: :sm04: :sm04: xxxxxxxxxxxx


Gee the compliments are flying today. xxxx :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. We are having such a storm here. The wind and rain have lashed all night. Cant undersdtrand why barny goes away for so long!!!


Yes I am really missing all the cold stormy weather you are having (not). xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Barn-dweller said:


> Gee the compliments are flying today. xxxx :sm09:


Good morning Barny... are you tanned yet? xox


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Islander said:


> Good morning Barny... are you tanned yet? xox


Morning Trish, yes my tan is coming along nicely, it's 7 am here I've been down to check the beach is still there and am now catching up with everyone. Looks as though it is going to be a lovely day again here so will have to spend the day on the beach again, sigh, but I'm coping with it. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Islander said:


> Morning Mrs. P.. it's 3 a.m here and I'm up drinking Yorkshire tea in front of the fire in the dark. I seem to do this a lot lately, there's just something peaceful about being warm, quiet! How is your day starting out? xoxox


Just had coffe and homemade marmalade on toast. Typical lazy Sunday morning xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I got your bit of it, it was the number 9 that threw me until it was explained. Duh. xxxx


Don't worry l still don't understand it????xx Morning Barny xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Photo of the brooches....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Off to tackle the ironing, catch you later. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Off to tackle the ironing, catch you later. xxx


I've already forgotten what that is and as for cooking proper meals my memory is a blank, DH thinks (hopes) I'll quickly pick it up again. xx :sm23:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I've already forgotten what that is and as for cooking proper meals my memory is a blank, DH thinks (hopes) I'll quickly pick it up again. xx :sm23:


Some things are best forgotten xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Photo of the brooches....


Those are lovely. Are you sewing beads on felt and then blanket stitching two pieces together?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Some things are best forgotten xx


I would say so.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh no!! You'll always be regular to us but we have missed you!! My gks are on half term this coming week but if you have a free day the following week, maybe we could meet up? It's nice to see you!! xxxx


Aww thanks. I will consult with DH about a meet up as he has taken the same week off, so don't want to upset him by going off, unless he plans a bike ride one day.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I got your bit of it, it was the number 9 that threw me until it was explained. Duh. xxxx


Aah, right, jolly good!!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Gee the compliments are flying today. xxxx :sm09:


Let's face it, if you weren't frazzled like us, you wouldn't fit!!! xxxxx :sm24: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning Trish, yes my tan is coming along nicely, it's 7 am here I've been down to check the beach is still there and am now catching up with everyone. Looks as though it is going to be a lovely day again here so will have to spend the day on the beach again, sigh, but I'm coping with it. xx :sm09: :sm09:


It's really hard to imagine hot and sunny from a chilly and extremely grey London! You make the most of it love!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Photo of the brooches....


They've turned out lovely but I still like the one with the danglies best!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Aww thanks. I will consult with DH about a meet up as he has taken the same week off, so don't want to upset him by going off, unless he plans a bike ride one day.


No, that's fine, I understand completely, got to keep DHs onside!!!xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> It's really hard to imagine hot and sunny from a chilly and extremely grey London! You make the most of it love!! xxx


Oh I am, only just over a week to go, I can't believe a month has gone so quickly, perhaps they have shorter days here, I'm sure not looking forward to coming home except to have a decent home-cooked meal perhaps. We get home on the Wednesday and on the Sunday we are off up to Manchester for a pre-op appointment on the Monday, I wish it wasn't so soon after we get back. I will make sure they know the dates in April and May that I can't go in. I'm not having them spoil what I have looked forward to for so long. Back home after that and will probably go into hibernation 'til the weather warms up. xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh I am, only just over a week to go, I can't believe a month has gone so quickly, perhaps they have shorter days here, I'm sure not looking forward to coming home except to have a decent home-cooked meal perhaps. We get home on the Wednesday and on the Sunday we are off up to Manchester for a pre-op appointment on the Monday, I wish it wasn't so soon after we get back. I will make sure they know the dates in April and May that I can't go in. I'm not having them spoil what I have looked forward to for so long. Back home after that and will probably go into hibernation 'til the weather warms up. xxxx


I think you do right to focus on the positive aspects of going home to keep the 'end of holiday' blues at bay and there's got to be loads, no place like home!! xxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> I think you do right to focus on the positive aspects of going home to keep the 'end of holiday' blues at bay and there's got to be loads, no place like home!! xxxxx


Having moved 4 or 5 times home is where we are so would be quite ready to call here home, although I am beginning to miss my knitting a bit. xxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Photo of the brooches....


Your certainly are a crafty lady in more ways than one. Fantastic work.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Those are lovely. Are you sewing beads on felt and then blanket stitching two pieces together?


Yes with a bit of pelmet lining in between to stiffen it. Thanks xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> Your certainly are a crafty lady in more ways than one. Fantastic work.


Thanks Jinx - l think????????????????????????xxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Photo of the brooches....


Those are wonderful!!! Well done! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Good morning all of you wonderful friends! We've got cold weather here this morning, but clear, so I'll be heading out for my walk shortly. Being so chilly out helps me walk fast! I hope you're all having a wonderful day/afternoon/evening. Love you all lots!!! xxxooo


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Photo of the brooches....


These are brilliant ! What a nifty idea !


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Who said winter should be a four letter word? Sorry I've lost track of the post while catching up. ... 

Anyway. . It is a four letter word ... COLD.. lol ????????????????


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

I've seen the figure 8 bus races, demolition derbys were always more fun .. this is going to sound terrible, dh's good friend would run in them too.. but he ALWAYS I mean EVERY time , his car would catch fire and out he would pop ... we use to bet on wether it would catch fire???? in the heat race no pun intended or the actual finals. .. of course they have flag???? men watching who will throw a flag at the first sign of trouble and the fire department???? is right outside the mud pit. They race on mud here at the fairs. 
And he did break his nose once on his steering wheel because he wouldn't wear a face shield. .. but he laughs about it now. 
And I only did one drag race with rick doing my shifting as my Copilot. .. exhilarating! ????????????????????????????
We did do a backwards drag race once and Rick was driving that time !


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

I married a car nut just in case that wasn't obvious. FIL was one too. He use to buy him whatever car he wanted. He loved back to the future so he even had one of those when I first met him. . It was fun to ride in with the doors up but they have electrical issues. ... go figure. Lol


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Well it was pretty yesterday even with a few drops of rain and I can say the same today. . The sun is out and dh and I are super excited because our favorite series is back on tonight !

Any TWD fans other than me and binky? I adore ADORE Andrew Lincoln ! That's my Boo y'all . 

Norman reedus ain't hard to look at either ya know !


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> I married a car nut just in case that wasn't obvious. FIL was one too. He use to buy him whatever car he wanted. He loved back to the future so he even had one of those when I first met him. . It was fun to ride in with the doors up but they have electrical issues. ... go figure. Lol


 :sm24: :sm09: :sm09: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> Well it was pretty yesterday even with a few drops of rain and I can say the same today. . The sun is out and dh and I are super excited because our favorite series is back on tonight !
> 
> Any TWD fans other than me and binky? I adore ADORE Andrew Lincoln ! That's my Boo y'all .
> 
> Norman reedus ain't hard to look at either ya know !


I don't watch TWD but well remember Andrew Lincoln from This Life? Did you know his real name is Andrew James Clutterbuck, snitter, snitter. Thanks Google!! xxx


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Jinx I'm sorry that you miss getting enough sunlight. . DH suffers with seasonal depression too. 
I had to really really strive to get it when we first married because I'm a night owl . I don't like the sun in my eyes , or on my face .. me and the kids all sunburn super bad in just a little sun. I'm not a fan of hot hot weather either. But I watched him and listened and I get it. .. I hope you feel better soon, I know how miserable he gets. .. ( that being said. .part of it is he doesn't have heat in his garage and he can't play with whatever car he is building .. it's always one of two. Christine or K.I.T.T )


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I don't watch TWD but well remember Andrew Lincoln from This Life? Did you know his real name is Andrew James Clutterbuck, snitter, snitter. Thanks Google!! xxx


No ! He is so cute ! He and his Co star norman have gotten very close and I think it's funny his kids call him nanny norman lol.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Saxy, glad you got all good news on your tests .


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Ok gotta run for now
Xoxoxo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello girls. The weather is still atrochus!!! rotten. haha. We went up to the familys for a cup of tea..They are all fighting fit,if you get my drift. Ive come home after an hour and had a shower. Im sitting in my chair in my pjs...

When we came home it was getting dark and it was only 4.10pm. So we put the camera on little bird. She was in her house, all snuggled and cosy. 

The snooker is on tonight and its the finals so I'm off to bed early to watch my own TV.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

OMG...ive just thought. Its our purleys birthday, I will send a card...Happy birthday darling if you happen to be on here. We are thinking of you.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Photo of the brooches....


They are so pretty. Did you make them?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> They are so pretty. Did you make them?


Yes l did. Xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> Jinx I'm sorry that you miss getting enough sunlight. . DH suffers with seasonal depression too.
> I had to really really strive to get it when we first married because I'm a night owl . I don't like the sun in my eyes , or on my face .. me and the kids all sunburn super bad in just a little sun. I'm not a fan of hot hot weather either. But I watched him and listened and I get it. .. I hope you feel better soon, I know how miserable he gets. .. ( that being said. .part of it is he doesn't have heat in his garage and he can't play with whatever car he is building .. it's always one of two. Christine or K.I.T.T )


Has he still got Christine? Beeeeeautiful car!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. The weather is still atrochus!!! rotten. haha. We went up to the familys for a cup of tea..They are all fighting fit,if you get my drift. Ive come home after an hour and had a shower. Im sitting in my chair in my pjs...
> 
> When we came home it was getting dark and it was only 4.10pm. So we put the camera on little bird. She was in her house, all snuggled and cosy.
> 
> The snooker is on tonight and its the finals so I'm off to bed early to watch my own TV.


It looks like you _and_ the little bird were early to bed tonight!! xxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning all of you wonderful friends! We've got cold weather here this morning, but clear, so I'll be heading out for my walk shortly. Being so chilly out helps me walk fast! I hope you're all having a wonderful day/afternoon/evening. Love you all lots!!! xxxooo


Keep warm


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Yes with a bit of pelmet lining in between to stiffen it. Thanks xxxx


I will try and remember to Google pelmet lining, presumably it comes from a curtain shop?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linkan said:


> Well it was pretty yesterday even with a few drops of rain and I can say the same today. . The sun is out and dh and I are super excited because our favorite series is back on tonight !
> 
> Any TWD fans other than me and binky? I adore ADORE Andrew Lincoln ! That's my Boo y'all .
> 
> Norman reedus ain't hard to look at either ya know !


My DS loves that show! I've watched it with him a few times, but not enough to keep up with the plot.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Keep warm


It was great out -- not raining, so a wonderful walk. It's supposed to get up to around 60F today (just today as it will cool off into the low 50s the rest of the week with more rain in the forecast later in the week, too. xxxooo


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I had to google Andrew Lincoln to find out what program you were all talking about. I do not watch much t.v. I never would have selected a drama, horror, science fiction movie. I am watching it a bit right now. I know you all will not lead me astray.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

jinx said:


> I had to google Andrew Lincoln to find out what program you were all talking about. I do not watch much t.v. I never would have selected a drama, horror, science fiction movie. I am watching it a bit right now. I know you all will not lead me astray.


I've followed it from the beginning and it just gets better and better. 
Andrew Lincoln and Norman Reedus are just two of this amazing cast.

No June he sold Christine last year so he could buy ds a car. . He bought a Trans am for himself though too lol , like I said he jumps between Christine and the Knight rider car. .. he's already hunting for another '57 Plymouth though lol.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

It doesn't hurt that they are just fine ... ahem they are cute as can be. 

Gnite little bird and g susan ???? I love that your little bird is still with you


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I will try and remember to Google pelmet lining, presumably it comes from a curtain shop?


It's really just firm interfacing.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Another scorching day is over. It was perfect on the beach this morning, sunny with a lovely sea breeze, this afternoon the breeze disappeared and it was so hot we were under the umbrella until 3.45. The sun is setting now and the evening is lovely and cool to wander round in. I'm really not missing the cold. xx :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Another scorching day is over. It was perfect on the beach this morning, sunny with a lovely sea breeze, this afternoon the breeze disappeared and it was so hot we were under the umbrella until 3.45. The sun is setting now and the evening is lovely and cool to wander round in. I'm really not missing the cold. xx :sm15: :sm15:


So glad you are having a wonderful time. Xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> So glad you are having a wonderful time. Xx


Me, too, Barny! xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Photo of the brooches....


Those are amazing! Well done I have been wanting to get my beads out and play but I just can't see well these days even with cheaters sometimes!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I don't watch TWD but well remember Andrew Lincoln from This Life? Did you know his real name is Andrew James Clutterbuck, snitter, snitter. Thanks Google!! xxx


That's funny him and Norman are hilarious to watch pull pranks on each other!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey, much better today although it is a bit windy. KnitWIts here this morning so I will catch you later. xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls. S and b today. Dont the weeks fly by.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> I also had a good visit at the doctor's. All my blood tests were negative except uric acid, which is very high. I have ordered some more celery seed tablets online. I have been unable to get any for months, hence the high level. The sudden weight gain over the last 4/5 months has also been explained - by me! I suggested that it was down to the only change in my life in that time - my CPAP. Whilst I was tossing and turning and snoring and catching my breath all night previously I now sleep in exactly the same position without moving for 8 or 9 hours, which means no lost calories. Everyone laughed at my suggestion, except my doctor, who said it would certainly explain things. No calories lost overnight and uric acid causing gout in my legs so I cannot walk without pain = weight gain or eating less. I'm eating less and pushing the walks!!!!!
> 
> I'm going to try that with my dr. I've started using my CPAP regularly, which I hadn't & surprise surprise I feel so much better!
> 
> ...


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. S and b today. Dont the weeks fly by.


Tell me about it. xx :sm13: :sm13:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Mrs P wasn't laughing!! :sm12: :sm06: :sm16: :sm09: xxxx


You've made me smile, thank you ????????????????


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Photo of the brooches....


So pretty, love the black one! You are so clever. Xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Morning all, have had a good catch up, you have all really cheered me up! I'm in my usual 'February place'. I always get so down, haven't been out all over the weekend, hopefully going out for a trip later in the week when the weather is supposed to be warmer. I have been knitting, making a huge shawl, well that's my plan, using lots of my stash up. So far I seem to have mainly reds, perhaps it's going to be a small red shawl? Have a good day everyone. Barny I have been thinking of you on that island? Judi, hope you can cool down soon. It's a strange world isn't it. Love to you all love ❤


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:42 am EST and -2'C (28'F). We have snow. About 8 inches (20 cm). It started Saturday, continued all Sunday.
I had laundry to do. The children in the court built a huge snowfort in the centre of the court.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning all, have had a good catch up, you have all really cheered me up! I'm in my usual 'February place'. I always get so down, haven't been out all over the weekend, hopefully going out for a trip later in the week when the weather is supposed to be warmer. I have been knitting, making a huge shawl, well that's my plan, using lots of my stash up. So far I seem to have mainly reds, perhaps it's going to be a small red shawl? Have a good day everyone. Barny I have been thinking of you on that island? Judi, hope you can cool down soon. It's a strange world isn't it. Love to you all love ❤


I've been thinking of making a stash sweater. I have lots of single balls. I'm not sure how a stripey, splotchy sweater would look. How's your shawl looking?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. S and b today. Dont the weeks fly by.


It will be spring before you know it.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> It was great out -- not raining, so a wonderful walk. It's supposed to get up to around 60F today (just today as it will cool off into the low 50s the rest of the week with more rain in the forecast later in the week, too. xxxooo


Not rain and not snow. With 60F. That does sound lovely.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

It was in the 60'store here yesterday but has cooled way down into the 30's but I don't mind at all!

I just checked it's 29F!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I need to get going. I'm need to get the big broom out of the garage to get all the snow off the car.
Everyone have a great day,


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I need to get going. I'm need to get the big broom out of the garage to get all the snow off the car.
> Everyone have a great day,


Be careful out there Nitzi!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

nitz8catz said:


> I've been thinking of making a stash sweater. I have lots of single balls. I'm not sure how a stripey, splotchy sweater would look. How's your shawl looking?


It's not looking too bad, I'll get a picture. I am wearing the cowl made with Quiviet yarn everyday while indoors, it's so cosy!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

binkbrice said:


> It was in the 60'store here yesterday but has cooled way down into the 30's but I don't mind at all!
> 
> I just checked it's 29F!


Sounds cold to me, how are you doing, are you feeling any better?


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, much better today although it is a bit windy. KnitWIts here this morning so I will catch you later. xx


Morning. I hope you and the KnitWits had a grand time.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. S and b today. Dont the weeks fly by.


Morning. I remember people telling me the older you got the faster time went. I think they were right. The weeks really do fly by quickly.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> So glad you are having a wonderful time. Xx


Yeah, me too Barny! The sky is blue here today and the sun is shining and we have a sweltering 4'C!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> You've made me smile, thank you ????????????????


You're welcome! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I've been thinking of making a stash sweater. I have lots of single balls. I'm not sure how a stripey, splotchy sweater would look. How's your shawl looking?


What about doing a bit of slip stitch to break up the stripes?


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning all, have had a good catch up, you have all really cheered me up! I'm in my usual 'February place'. I always get so down, haven't been out all over the weekend, hopefully going out for a trip later in the week when the weather is supposed to be warmer. I have been knitting, making a huge shawl, well that's my plan, using lots of my stash up. So far I seem to have mainly reds, perhaps it's going to be a small red shawl? Have a good day everyone. Barny I have been thinking of you on that island? Judi, hope you can cool down soon. It's a strange world isn't it. Love to you all love ❤


Morning. I am using up my scraps in a blanket. As I looked at it last night I was surprised I only had one scrap of red yarn. You and I should get together and share our colors.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> It was in the 60'store here yesterday but has cooled way down into the 30's but I don't mind at all!
> 
> I just checked it's 29F!


That's still below freezing, isn't it?!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Yeah, me too Barny! The sky is blue here today and the sun is shining and we have a sweltering 4'C!!! xxx


And here's me thinking you didn't like too much heat. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:42 am EST and -2'C (28'F). We have snow. About 8 inches (20 cm). It started Saturday, continued all Sunday.
> I had laundry to do. The children in the court built a huge snowfort in the centre of the court.


Morning. Glad you did not have to drive in it. Building a snow fort sounds like a fun thing to do and see.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning. I remember people telling me the older you got the faster time went. I think they were right. The weeks really do fly by quickly.


I can't get over how quickly Christmas comes around every year now. When I was a kid it took forever and ever!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> And here's me thinking you didn't like too much heat. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


I'm staying indoors in the shade!! :sm04: :sm04: :sm04: xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good afternoon or whatever you have, hope everyone is smiling and not feeling too bad! Went out to the car to go grocery shopping yesterday and some little b****r had ripped off my wing mirror. It is one that fold in or out electrically when the car is locked or unlocked. Have just taken it to the body shop and I am now waiting for a costing. According to my lovely new Polish neighbour, every car in the close had it's mirrors 'flipped', it was just my bad luck that mine don't 'flip'!!!

Zumba this morning and it went quite well, was nice to see the girls again. This afternoon, I have a Heart Foundation committee meeting, my least favourite way to spend an afternoon, bless them, they haven't a spark of humour between them!!

Catch you all later, have a good one and lots of love and hugs to you all!! XXXOOOXXXOOOXXX


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That's still below freezing, isn't it?!! xxxx


It is indeed below freezing. 29F sounds so much warmer than -1.67C.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good afternoon or whatever you have, hope everyone is smiling and not feeling too bad! Went out to the car to go grocery shopping yesterday and some little b****r had ripped off my wing mirror. It is one that fold in or out electrically when the car is locked or unlocked. Have just taken it to the body shop and I am now waiting for a costing. According to my lovely new Polish neighbour, every car in the close had it's mirrors 'flipped', it was just my bad luck that mine don't 'flip'!!!
> 
> Zumba this morning and it went quite well, was nice to see the girls again. This afternoon, I have a Heart Foundation committee meeting, my least favourite way to spend an afternoon, bless them, they haven't a spark of humour between them!!
> 
> Catch you all later, have a good one and lots of love and hugs to you all!! XXXOOOXXXOOOXXX


What a nasty thing to do. I am imagining it will be costly because of the electronics. 
The committee meeting will have a spark of humor when you walk in the door. Tell them to lighten up and smile, it is good for their hearts.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Hello from my beautiful little corner of the world. My grandson took my laptop home with him. Hoping he can make the poor old thing run faster. I was spending so much extra time at the computer as it runs so sllooww. Using hubby's p.c. and found out we did indeed have high speed internet. I am becoming a fan of using my phone as I can just say what I want and let the phone type it for me. However, I do get some interesting phrases when I forget to talk clearly. Sincerely hope everyone is having a good day.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Sounds cold to me, how are you doing, are you feeling any better?


I feel some better still really tired though


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That's still below freezing, isn't it?!! xxxx


Yes it is!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I have been awake since 5:30 I should give up and get up but I have only had 4 hours sleep don't know why I am so wide awake!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Not rain and not snow. With 60F. That does sound lovely.


It didn't quite reach 60F yesterday but the sun was out all day and it got into the low 50sF. It was lovely!!! I guess we get a repeat again today, though the clouds are supposed to move in and we'll have lots of rain again tomorrow. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I need to get going. I'm need to get the big broom out of the garage to get all the snow off the car.
> Everyone have a great day,


Be safe out there! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> It's not looking too bad, I'll get a picture. I am wearing the cowl made with Quiviet yarn everyday while indoors, it's so cosy!


I've been wearing my qiviut cowl every day when I go out on my walk these last few cold winter months. It helps to keep me so nice and toasty. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good afternoon or whatever you have, hope everyone is smiling and not feeling too bad! Went out to the car to go grocery shopping yesterday and some little b****r had ripped off my wing mirror. It is one that fold in or out electrically when the car is locked or unlocked. Have just taken it to the body shop and I am now waiting for a costing. According to my lovely new Polish neighbour, every car in the close had it's mirrors 'flipped', it was just my bad luck that mine don't 'flip'!!!
> 
> Zumba this morning and it went quite well, was nice to see the girls again. This afternoon, I have a Heart Foundation committee meeting, my least favourite way to spend an afternoon, bless them, they haven't a spark of humour between them!!
> 
> Catch you all later, have a good one and lots of love and hugs to you all!! XXXOOOXXXOOOXXX


Sorry about your mirror! That is so highly annoying to have people out there being so destructive!!! xxxooo


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Good morning all. 
I'm having a lazy day today. Going to work on the owl again add the background is starting to fill in and the end is in sight !!!!! ???? I have to admit I'm gonna be glad, I love doing it but im bored with it too. I don't have the focus or attention span I use to have. 

TWD was awesome last night ! They never disappoint me. 
It's gonna be a long wait till the next show on Sunday ! Exciting things are happening and Jeffrey dean Morgan is doing an amazing job capturing the insanity of Neagen. ????????????????????????. 

Okay time to get motivated ???? 
Love and hugs y'all XOXOXO


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> What a nasty thing to do. I am imagining it will be costly because of the electronics.
> The committee meeting will have a spark of humor when you walk in the door. Tell them to lighten up and smile, it is good for their hearts.


I tried Jinx, I honestly try but they just think I'm nuts!!! The wing mirror is going to cost me £126 - and that is without using real Ford parts!! :sm13: :sm13: :sm13:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> I tried Jinx, I honestly try but they just think I'm nuts!!! The wing mirror is going to cost me £126 - and that is without using real Ford parts!! :sm13: :sm13: :sm13:


We had a similar experience on our B road. A van coming in the opposite direction, too fast, DH moved over as far as he could go without going into a wall and he swiped the wing mirror of our Merc. Didn't even slow down. Can't remember what is cost but I know it was a fortune because of the electrics. xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Que?!! xxxx :sm09:


?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It's horrible, I really hate snow and Jill and I are supposed to be going out later.It's coming down like rain but doesn't seem to be settling, thank goodness!


It was horrible. It snowed in Worthing and we got wet. It wasn't able to settle.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Where does Great Trepidation sleep or doesn't he as he is too scared to sleep? xx


He'll sleep; you won't!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> You're in a silly mood today aren't you? xxxx


sorry? Today?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

jinx said:


> This is not important. As long as I googled it, this is what I found.
> https://pasttenses.com/wok-past-tense


No, it's not important, but in England I'm pretty sure it has two Ks.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

jinx said:


> Oh, I thought she was going to be doing the laundry as she walked. So confused.


That brings up a pretty picture! The puddles weren't that deep.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

linkan said:


> Saxy, glad you got all good news on your tests .


Thanks. I have taken my celery seed tablets, and been out in the gorgeous sunshine today for a decent walk.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> OMG...ive just thought. Its our purleys birthday, I will send a card...Happy birthday darling if you happen to be on here. We are thinking of you.


Oh no, I missed it. Thanks for sending the card on our behalf.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> We had a similar experience on our B road. A van coming in the opposite direction, too fast, DH moved over as far as he could go without going into a wall and he swiped the wing mirror of our Merc. Didn't even slow down. Can't remember what is cost but I know it was a fortune because of the electrics. xxxx


It's a pain but I have just got DH to pay half, YAY!!!! xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It's a pain but I have just got DH to pay half, YAY!!!! xxxxx


Well done with that. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Had a houseful this morning. There were 16 of us KnitWIts. Lots going on, knitting, crochet and weaving and of course planning for hext year's craft week end. We are already full with 4 on the waiting list. Walked down to town this afternoon and ordered my new glasses, not the ones l originally wanted as they were too big. It was sunny out but the wind was very cold.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello girls. Ive been to S and B. None of our little group felt much like crafting ths afternoon but we had a good time.

Little bird.....Came home at 4.35pm. Preened and went to sleep. Ive got to tell you this!!!! This morning it was early when DH got up so he put the camea on to see if she was at home. Well, she was. He said she was throwing bits of feathers etc, out of the bird hole. She'd jump down again and throw some more out!!!. Wished Id seen her. I thought she might be thinking of brining stuff into the house, not throwing it ou. She must have been doing her housework..


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. Ive been to S and B. None of our little group felt much like crafting ths afternoon but we had a good time.
> 
> Little bird.....Came home at 4.35pm. Preened and went to sleep. Ive got to tell you this!!!! This morning it was early when DH got up so he put the camea on to see if she was at home. Well, she was. He said she was throwing bits of feathers etc, out of the bird hole. She'd jump down again and throw some more out!!!. Wished Id seen her. I thought she might be thinking of brining stuff into the house, not throwing it ou. She must have been doing her housework..


This must all be quite amazing for you both. Like having babies again but without the work!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. Ive been to S and B. None of our little group felt much like crafting ths afternoon but we had a good time.
> 
> Little bird.....Came home at 4.35pm. Preened and went to sleep. Ive got to tell you this!!!! This morning it was early when DH got up so he put the camea on to see if she was at home. Well, she was. He said she was throwing bits of feathers etc, out of the bird hole. She'd jump down again and throw some more out!!!. Wished Id seen her. I thought she might be thinking of brining stuff into the house, not throwing it ou. She must have been doing her housework..


How sweet, can't wait for the next installment!!! xxxx


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Too right,it was very cold in the SE yesterday. We were thinking about bobbing over your way but settled for Bromley in the end, simply because of the cold and the chance that it might snow hard and maroon us over there!! xxx


We have food, drink , yarn and beds here if you do get stranded!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> This must all be quite amazing for you both. Like having babies again but without the work!


At the risk of sounding boring, I'm enjoying it completely. Im wanting her to make a nest and have babies. I dont understand how she is out all day and comes home every night. Its marvellous. The other day she was 10 mins late and we were really getting concerned. Do I need to get a life??????????????? Is the over 60's not enough????????????? How are you my Saxy...Are you coming to Blackpool?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. Ive been to S and B. None of our little group felt much like crafting ths afternoon but we had a good time.
> 
> Little bird.....Came home at 4.35pm. Preened and went to sleep. Ive got to tell you this!!!! This morning it was early when DH got up so he put the camea on to see if she was at home. Well, she was. He said she was throwing bits of feathers etc, out of the bird hole. She'd jump down again and throw some more out!!!. Wished Id seen her. I thought she might be thinking of brining stuff into the house, not throwing it ou. She must have been doing her housework..


Looking forward to the next installment...


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> At the risk of sounding boring, I'm enjoying it completely. Im wanting her to make a nest and have babies. I dont understand how she is out all day and comes home every night. Its marvellous. The other day she was 10 mins late and we were really getting concerned. Do I need to get a life??????????????? Is the over 60's not enough????????????? How are you my Saxy...Are you coming to Blackpool?


This is a lovely thing to get excited about


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Went to knitting group this afternoon. Only four of us for most of it so it was friendly, chatty and fun. Spent most of the morning trying to phone the GP for an appointment. Ended having to phone again at 2 and got an appointment for Wednesday at 3. Came home, had dinner. Chris popped in and will be here for dinner tomorrow so we can have a good natter and get some things packed up for my sister. Also want to get some books moved. The dryer has just finished so I'll go and put the next load in. Then it's shower and pj's and reading for me. It's very cold and windy here. All stay safe.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

martina said:


> We have food, drink , yarn and beds here if you do get stranded!


Thank you , you are too kind!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

martina said:


> Went to knitting group this afternoon. Only four of us for most of it so it was friendly, chatty and fun. Spent most of the morning trying to phone the GP for an appointment. Ended having to phone again at 2 and got an appointment for Wednesday at 3. Came home, had dinner. Chris popped in and will be here for dinner tomorrow so we can have a good natter and get some things packed up for my sister. Also want to get some books moved. The dryer has just finished so I'll go and put the next load in. Then it's shower and pj's and reading for me. It's very cold and windy here. All stay safe.


You too dear!! xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> You too dear!! xx


IO wished we lived closer to you Lndi. DH would have fitted your wing mirror for free....Well, maybe a cup of tea or coffee.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

SaxonLady said:


> sorry? Today?


I was giving her the benefit of doubt, but have been corrected, apparently it's normal. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Just come up from the beach as there are some dirty great clouds around but it has been another scorcher with no breeze whatsoever, I think we are getting some of Judi's temperatures. It's the manager's cocktail party tonight, more wine and nibbles, himself wants to go to get his free wine, it's OK for him I end up drinking mango juice. It's a day early this week as it is St. Valentine's day tomorrow so there is a special dinner laid on. At 60 euro per person we'll do our romancing in our chalet. :sm23: :sm23: We don't spend that much a week at home. A week tomorrow we leave here, I don't know where the time has gone and I bet next week will go even quicker. Might see some of you later. xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

jinx said:


> Morning. I am using up my scraps in a blanket. As I looked at it last night I was surprised I only had one scrap of red yarn. You and I should get together and share our colors.


I wish! I have so much blue too!,,,,


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Good afternoon or whatever you have, hope everyone is smiling and not feeling too bad! Went out to the car to go grocery shopping yesterday and some little b****r had ripped off my wing mirror. It is one that fold in or out electrically when the car is locked or unlocked. Have just taken it to the body shop and I am now waiting for a costing. According to my lovely new Polish neighbour, every car in the close had it's mirrors 'flipped', it was just my bad luck that mine don't 'flip'!!!
> 
> Zumba this morning and it went quite well, was nice to see the girls again. This afternoon, I have a Heart Foundation committee meeting, my least favourite way to spend an afternoon, bless them, they haven't a spark of humour between them!!
> 
> Catch you all later, have a good one and lots of love and hugs to you all!! XXXOOOXXXOOOXXX


Sorry about your car, there are some lovely people around. Nothing better to do??


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> I tried Jinx, I honestly try but they just think I'm nuts!!! The wing mirror is going to cost me £126 - and that is without using real Ford parts!! :sm13: :sm13: :sm13:


Bill says have they thought about getting one from a breakers yard?


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Well done with that. Xx


Here here! Result


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. Ive been to S and B. None of our little group felt much like crafting ths afternoon but we had a good time.
> 
> Little bird.....Came home at 4.35pm. Preened and went to sleep. Ive got to tell you this!!!! This morning it was early when DH got up so he put the camea on to see if she was at home. Well, she was. He said she was throwing bits of feathers etc, out of the bird hole. She'd jump down again and throw some more out!!!. Wished Id seen her. I thought she might be thinking of brining stuff into the house, not throwing it ou. She must have been doing her housework..


So sweet, I shall have to tell my boys about your baby


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It's a pain but I have just got DH to pay half, YAY!!!! xxxxx


Great!!! :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Had a houseful this morning. There were 16 of us KnitWIts. Lots going on, knitting, crochet and weaving and of course planning for hext year's craft week end. We are already full with 4 on the waiting list. Walked down to town this afternoon and ordered my new glasses, not the ones l originally wanted as they were too big. It was sunny out but the wind was very cold.


Sounds busy!!! I ordered new glasses today, too. Will get them next week sometime. Beautiful sunny day today. Mr. Ric and I discovered a little (maybe will be big) problem at the rental house that needs to be fixed before it can be sold. Very disappointing and feels like a huge setback. Darn!!!! I'm so tired of dealing with all these things. The transit organization that will be buying our house will be having the appraisal done on the 27th. So it begins. Another thing to deal with!!! Oh well, in a few months hopefully this will all be over with! We can hope!!! Now we need to hopefully figure out where we're going to land after it's all said and done. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> This must all be quite amazing for you both. Like having babies again but without the work!


It sounds absolutely fascinating to have this "bird's eye" view of what's going on in her little house. xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> It sounds absolutely fascinating to have this "bird's eye" view of what's going on in her little house. xxxooo


Of course it might be a bachelor pad and he was clearing up after a party last night. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

binkbrice said:


> I have been awake since 5:30 I should give up and get up but I have only had 4 hours sleep don't know why I am so wide awake!


Oh dear, poor you..I know what that feels like! xox


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Of course it might be a bachelor pad and he was clearing up after a party last night. xx :sm09: :sm09:


Well, there is that!!! xxxooo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> It didn't quite reach 60F yesterday but the sun was out all day and it got into the low 50sF. It was lovely!!! I guess we get a repeat again today, though the clouds are supposed to move in and we'll have lots of rain again tomorrow. xxxooo


It was very nice! I was out in a short sleeved sweater, didn't feel the cold at all! I still have to back the car down the driveway, too much snow in my turn around spot and I refuse to shovel anymore! xoxo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Islander said:


> It was very nice! I was out in a short sleeved sweater, didn't feel the cold at all! I still have to back the car down the driveway, too much snow in my turn around spot and I refuse to shovel anymore! xoxo


I don't blame you a bit!!! xxxooo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Sorry about your mirror! That is so highly annoying to have people out there being so destructive!!! xxxooo


Hope it doesn't eat your wallet... :sm26: xoxox


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Sounds busy!!! I ordered new glasses today, too. Will gm next week sometime. Beautiful sunny day today. Mr. Ric and I discovered a little (maybe will be big) problem at the rental house that needs to be fixed before it can be sold. Very disappointing and feels like a huge setback. Darn!!!! I'm so tired of dealing with all these things. The transit organization that will be buying our house will be having the appraisal done on the 27th. So it begins. Another thing to deal with!!! Oh well, in a few months hopefully this will all be over with! We can hope!!! Now we need to hopefully figure out where we're going to land after it's all said and done. xxxooo


Sending you and Ric lots of hugs. Hope the problem can soon be overcome. There is always a room for you here xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Sending you and Ric lots of hugs. Hope the problem can soon be overcome. There is always a room for you here xx


That's a thought!!! Thank you! xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Well I went and had my blood drawn again now I just have to wait to hear back from the doctor!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I think I am going to work on Michael's blanket tonight after I finish my sock!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I also think that this iPad is on it's way out.....just a guess but when it keeps freezing I'm sure that is not good!

I am going to have a cup of joe and a pastry and then work on the blanket...might regret the cup later.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jinx said:


> I joined a few months ago and I have not been the same ever since. You gals brightened my life and frazzled my brain. ;*)


Well we do try our best. ........ hahahahaha


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> No, don't be sorry, that was interesting. Are you saying that the cute little quolls eat cane toads and then die so the helpers are trying to wean the quolls off of the cane toad scoffing? I also take your point about animals being protected as long as that is to protect the animals, not just for folks to go and gawp at them!! xxx


Yes, to the bit about the Quoll eating the cane toads and dieing; their numbers were down so low, they were on the very edge of extinction; and the researchers developed the cane toad sausage, without the cane toad poison; and replaced it with a substance, that would make the Quoll feel a little ill, but wouldn't actually harm them. The first Quoll trained against eating the cane toads, have already trained their offspring, and I think there might even be a few generations of Quoll that don't eat cane toad, so the Quoll are now off the endangered list (I think). The type of studies are being done for all the animals, here, that are endangered. The Dingo is even being seen in a different way also, and one of the ranch families, are helping with research about how the Dingoes affect the land health, and the numbers of feral animals; and it is looking quite positive.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Islander said:


> Judi cares, that's why we ???? her!


Thank you Trish. ????

I would really love to see all the native animals, of all the different countries; and the domesticated animals, all living the best life possible without the cruelty of some humans. I have great difficulty seeing, and believing, the cruelty that humans inflict on our own specie, and every other non species known to us. It just breaks my heart! I also think that this cruelty should have a much more severe punishment, than is available in each country; and the perpetrators of such cruelty should be made to pay fines to the Animal Welfare Sanctuaries around the world! Just my view, but too many people get away with too much, and those people are beginning to disrespect Law and Order, because the punishment is the equivalent of a "slap on the wrist" ...... and not good enough!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning all, have had a good catch up, you have all really cheered me up! I'm in my usual 'February place'. I always get so down, haven't been out all over the weekend, hopefully going out for a trip later in the week when the weather is supposed to be warmer. I have been knitting, making a huge shawl, well that's my plan, using lots of my stash up. So far I seem to have mainly reds, perhaps it's going to be a small red shawl? Have a good day everyone. Barny I have been thinking of you on that island? Judi, hope you can cool down soon. It's a strange world isn't it. Love to you all love ❤


We have had much cooler temperatures, o er the last few days, but we will get some more hot weather towards the end of this week, then a few more cool days .... that is how our weather goes all through the summer months, only the higher temps change.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Sounds busy!!! I ordered new glasses today, too. Will get them next week sometime. Beautiful sunny day today. Mr. Ric and I discovered a little (maybe will be big) problem at the rental house that needs to be fixed before it can be sold. Very disappointing and feels like a huge setback. Darn!!!! I'm so tired of dealing with all these things. The transit organization that will be buying our house will be having the appraisal done on the 27th. So it begins. Another thing to deal with!!! Oh well, in a few months hopefully this will all be over with! We can hope!!! Now we need to hopefully figure out where we're going to land after it's all said and done. xxxooo


Sorry you are having trouble with the house. Are you selling yours as well, if so where are you off to?


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Barn-dweller said:


> Of course it might be a bachelor pad and he was clearing up after a party last night. xx :sm09: :sm09:


????????????????????????


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

binkbrice said:


> I also think that this iPad is on it's way out.....just a guess but when it keeps freezing I'm sure that is not good!
> 
> I am going to have a cup of joe and a pastry and then work on the blanket...might regret the cup later.


My iPad is playing up too, I have just had all charged up & hopefully it might be better today. I think it gets too much use! ( well that what MrB says)


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Happy Valentines Day everyone. I hope you will all be spoilt by the one you love, well perhaps get a card, like me!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

There's a million reasons I wish you lived nearer to me xxxxxxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> .


And to you too Chris, lovely picture xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Happy Valentines Day everyone. I have the gift that keeps on giving - we have had Bentley for a year. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a bright and cloudy Surrey. It is a bit warmer today and the wind seems to have died down. Nothing much planned so I guess it will be a craft sort of a day. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

LondonChris said:


> Happy Valentines Day everyone. I hope you will all be spoilt by the one you love, well perhaps get a card, like me!


You get a card? Not had one of those for years and years. xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:22 am EST and -9'C (16'F). There are snow clouds overhead but nothing is falling to the ground. It's Knit Night so, of course, something is going to fall out of the sky. 
Happy Valentines Day, my lovely friends. :sm16:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> You get a card? Not had one of those for years and years. xx


Mum has some lovely coral longstem roses from Stuart. Those are her favourite colour. Much better than last year, when he got her tulips (which she hates.) :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Happy Valentines Day everyone. I have the gift that keeps on giving - we have had Bentley for a year. xx


Awww, give the furball a hug from me, please.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> .


Yes. I want to get to Knit Night. I'd like to smell yarny smells today.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> My iPad is playing up too, I have just had all charged up & hopefully it might be better today. I think it gets too much use! ( well that what MrB says)


I'm going to knock on wood and say mine is behaving, but I just downloaded and installed an update so hopefully it doesn't start misbehaving too.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> We have had much cooler temperatures, o er the last few days, but we will get some more hot weather towards the end of this week, then a few more cool days .... that is how our weather goes all through the summer months, only the higher temps change.


I'm glad you got some relief. I've seen some pictures of fires in NSW including a black fire whirl. Very scary looking.
Chill while you can.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Yes, to the bit about the Quoll eating the cane toads and dieing; their numbers were down so low, they were on the very edge of extinction; and the researchers developed the cane toad sausage, without the cane toad poison; and replaced it with a substance, that would make the Quoll feel a little ill, but wouldn't actually harm them. The first Quoll trained against eating the cane toads, have already trained their offspring, and I think there might even be a few generations of Quoll that don't eat cane toad, so the Quoll are now off the endangered list (I think). The type of studies are being done for all the animals, here, that are endangered. The Dingo is even being seen in a different way also, and one of the ranch families, are helping with research about how the Dingoes affect the land health, and the numbers of feral animals; and it is looking quite positive.


I'm glad that the Quolls can learn to not eat the cane toads.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

The snow lion cubs are at their new home which is a safari park in Quebec. They had to leave Toronto because the four boys had reached the age where they were starting to challenge their Pa. The safari park has a huge fenced in area where the animals can roam like they do on the savannah. Giraffes, rhinos, antelope all galloping around together and doing what they do when they all live together. The predators have their own fenced in area.. They have safari wagons that go through the area with 30 people at a time. The park here in Ontario also has a wooded area for animals that like to live in the bush, and a huge water area for water animals like the hippo.
The white lions have lived for several generations in Canada. They couldn't survive in the wild. Poachers would see their pretty white coats from a distance and kill them quickly. The lions in both Toronto and the safari parks in both Ontario and Quebec have the white gene and produce white (or lighter) cubs.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I think I am going to work on Michael's blanket tonight after I finish my sock!


I have the yarn for a pair of socks, and I keep saying I'm going to make myself some socks, ,.,..and I've been doing everything but socks. :sm17:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well I went and had my blood drawn again now I just have to wait to hear back from the doctor!


Wishing you get good results.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Islander said:


> It was very nice! I was out in a short sleeved sweater, didn't feel the cold at all! I still have to back the car down the driveway, too much snow in my turn around spot and I refuse to shovel anymore! xoxo


With those temperatures, the snow should melt quickly. Spring is coming. :sm24:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Sounds busy!!! I ordered new glasses today, too. Will get them next week sometime. Beautiful sunny day today. Mr. Ric and I discovered a little (maybe will be big) problem at the rental house that needs to be fixed before it can be sold. Very disappointing and feels like a huge setback. Darn!!!! I'm so tired of dealing with all these things. The transit organization that will be buying our house will be having the appraisal done on the 27th. So it begins. Another thing to deal with!!! Oh well, in a few months hopefully this will all be over with! We can hope!!! Now we need to hopefully figure out where we're going to land after it's all said and done. xxxooo


I'm hoping the fix goes on schedule and on time so you can move forward.
I've been working with mum to get her new glasses. I think she has finally made a decision.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I wish! I have so much blue too!,,,,


I bought a bag of blue chunky yarn on a sale here. I wonder where it went.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Just come up from the beach as there are some dirty great clouds around but it has been another scorcher with no breeze whatsoever, I think we are getting some of Judi's temperatures. It's the manager's cocktail party tonight, more wine and nibbles, himself wants to go to get his free wine, it's OK for him I end up drinking mango juice. It's a day early this week as it is St. Valentine's day tomorrow so there is a special dinner laid on. At 60 euro per person we'll do our romancing in our chalet. :sm23: :sm23: We don't spend that much a week at home. A week tomorrow we leave here, I don't know where the time has gone and I bet next week will go even quicker. Might see some of you later. xx


Time flies when you're having fun?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning (just) girls. Grandad keith has come over to get a headlight mended on his car so I couldnt come on earlierr. Grandma Ann has sent me a Thermal cushion for my knees and neck. Im looking forward to using it. 

Its over 60's this afternoon and its a beautiful day.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning (just) girls. Grandad keith has come over to get a headlight mended on his car so I couldnt come on earlierr. Grandma Ann has sent me a Thermal cushion for my knees and neck. Im looking forward to using it.
> 
> Its over 60's this afternoon and its a beautiful day.


Good morning Susan. Enjoy your beautiful day.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'm going to sign off now. I was late yesterday and couldn't get a parking spot on the lower level of the parking garage. I hate climbing up the stairs in that garage.
Everyone have a great "Happy Valentines" day.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Happy Valentines Day everyone. I have the gift that keeps on giving - we have had Bentley for a year. xx


happy birthday bentley. xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Well we do try our best. ........ hahahahaha


Your doing a great job! :sm01:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Happy Valentines Day everyone. I have the gift that keeps on giving - we have had Bentley for a year. xx


Happy Valentines Day to you! I could not believe I have been harassing everyone on connections for over a year. I remember when you got Bentley, but still had to check my posts. It is indeed been more than a year. Trish, you and I are newbies anymore.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> My iPad is playing up too, I have just had all charged up & hopefully it might be better today. I think it gets too much use! ( well that what MrB says)


It must be the season for computers to act up. My grandson took mine and is replacing the hard drive. It was running so slow that I could knit 5 stitches waiting for a new topic to load. Yesterday I was going to meet him after work to give him money to purchase hard drive. He said great and that my grand daughter was also meeting him to give him the baby so she could go to a doctors appointment. Granddaughter mentioned she was nervous going to her appointment as it pre-op for very minor surgery, but still surgery. Grandma to the rescue. She felt better with me along. Bonus we got to spend several hours shopping, eating, and visiting without the wee ones.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Sorry you are having trouble with the house. Are you selling yours as well, if so where are you off to?


It's a drag, Chris, but we'll get there eventually. Our house is being bought this year by the local regional transit organization which is putting a light rail line along the freeway (which is just a half a block down the street from us). They are buying up all the houses on our street because they are putting a station here and a 500 car parking garage and need the whole street and a small parking lot that is behind the houses across the street, to do all that. The appraisal process will begin in a couple of weeks. It will probably take about 6-8 months for the whole thing to happen and for us to have to move out. We don't know where we're going yet. We're trying to figure that out, but really wanted to get the rental house sold so we have money to work with before we have to move, but the best laid plans .... It will all happen when it's supposed to. I just need to have the patience for all of this and try not to get myself too stressed out by all of it. Not an easy task, but it really helps that I have all of you in my life to help me stay sane (well sort of sane). :sm02:

I'm off for my walk shortly -- that helps me a lot, too. I hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you all lots and lots! Thank you for being here for me!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> .


Happy Valentine's Day to all of you lovely ladies! Love you lots!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> You get a card? Not had one of those for years and years. xx


Me either! xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Barn-dweller said:


> You get a card? Not had one of those for years and years. xx


Yes first card 40 years ago had a long long poem which he made up himself. This year I got 4 lines, probably copied from another card, but at least I always get one!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> It's a drag, Chris, but we'll get there eventually. Our house is being bought this year by the local regional transit organization which is putting a light rail line along the freeway (which is just a half a block down the street from us). They are buying up all the houses on our street because they are putting a station here and a 500 car parking garage and need the whole street and a small parking lot that is behind the houses across the street, to do all that. The appraisal process will begin in a couple of weeks. It will probably take about 6-8 months for the whole thing to happen and for us to have to move out. We don't know where we're going yet. We're trying to figure that out, but really wanted to get the rental house sold so we have money to work with before we have to move, but the best laid plans .... It will all happen when it's supposed to. I just need to have the patience for all of this and try not to get myself too stressed out by all of it. Not an easy task, but it really helps that I have all of you in my life to help me stay sane (well sort of sane). :sm02:
> 
> I'm off for my walk shortly -- that helps me a lot, too. I hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you all lots and lots! Thank you for being here for me!!! xxxooo


What a shame you have to move, such an upheaval for you. Hope it's all sorted out soon & you find a wonderful new home. As you said it's great being in this group, so supportive. Hugs xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Bill says have they thought about getting one from a breakers yard?


Good idea and what I'd have done years ago but I don't think the garage will fit it and I have no one else to fit it. Thanks for the suggestion but now DH is paying half, it's not going to be half as bad!!! :sm16: :sm09: :sm09: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Sounds busy!!! I ordered new glasses today, too. Will get them next week sometime. Beautiful sunny day today. Mr. Ric and I discovered a little (maybe will be big) problem at the rental house that needs to be fixed before it can be sold. Very disappointing and feels like a huge setback. Darn!!!! I'm so tired of dealing with all these things. The transit organization that will be buying our house will be having the appraisal done on the 27th. So it begins. Another thing to deal with!!! Oh well, in a few months hopefully this will all be over with! We can hope!!! Now we need to hopefully figure out where we're going to land after it's all said and done. xxxooo


You'll be fine, one step at a time!! Sorry to hear about the problem at the rental house, hope it turns out to be little!!xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well I went and had my blood drawn again now I just have to wait to hear back from the doctor!


Hope it's good news when you get it! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Yes, to the bit about the Quoll eating the cane toads and dieing; their numbers were down so low, they were on the very edge of extinction; and the researchers developed the cane toad sausage, without the cane toad poison; and replaced it with a substance, that would make the Quoll feel a little ill, but wouldn't actually harm them. The first Quoll trained against eating the cane toads, have already trained their offspring, and I think there might even be a few generations of Quoll that don't eat cane toad, so the Quoll are now off the endangered list (I think). The type of studies are being done for all the animals, here, that are endangered. The Dingo is even being seen in a different way also, and one of the ranch families, are helping with research about how the Dingoes affect the land health, and the numbers of feral animals; and it is looking quite positive.


That's very good news about the quolls, I had never heard of the creatures!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Thank you Trish. ????
> 
> I would really love to see all the native animals, of all the different countries; and the domesticated animals, all living the best life possible without the cruelty of some humans. I have great difficulty seeing, and believing, the cruelty that humans inflict on our own specie, and every other non species known to us. It just breaks my heart! I also think that this cruelty should have a much more severe punishment, than is available in each country; and the perpetrators of such cruelty should be made to pay fines to the Animal Welfare Sanctuaries around the world! Just my view, but too many people get away with too much, and those people are beginning to disrespect Law and Order, because the punishment is the equivalent of a "slap on the wrist" ...... and not good enough!


I quite agree with you Judi!! xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> You get a card? Not had one of those for years and years. xx


Nor me, I wouldn't know what to think if I suddenly got one!!! xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'm glad that the Quolls can learn to not eat the cane toads.


I expect the cane toads are glad too!!! :sm16: :sm09: :sm09: xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> At the risk of sounding boring, I'm enjoying it completely. Im wanting her to make a nest and have babies. I dont understand how she is out all day and comes home every night. Its marvellous. The other day she was 10 mins late and we were really getting concerned. Do I need to get a life??????????????? Is the over 60's not enough????????????? How are you my Saxy...Are you coming to Blackpool?


Of course I'm coming to Blackpool. Would I miss it?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

martina said:


> Went to knitting group this afternoon. Only four of us for most of it so it was friendly, chatty and fun. Spent most of the morning trying to phone the GP for an appointment. Ended having to phone again at 2 and got an appointment for Wednesday at 3. Came home, had dinner. Chris popped in and will be here for dinner tomorrow so we can have a good natter and get some things packed up for my sister. Also want to get some books moved. The dryer has just finished so I'll go and put the next load in. Then it's shower and pj's and reading for me. It's very cold and windy here. All stay safe.


It's all go there Martina!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I was giving her the benefit of doubt, but have been corrected, apparently it's normal. xx


Totally, I think. What does normal mean?


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Nor me, I wouldn't know what to think if I suddenly got one!!! xx


He'd want something that's for sure, and no not that!!! xxxx :sm12:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Of course it might be a bachelor pad and he was clearing up after a party last night. xx :sm09: :sm09:


You're confusing me again. Batchelor, clearing up?????


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well I went and had my blood drawn again now I just have to wait to hear back from the doctor!


I hope the results are as good as mine.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Yes, to the bit about the Quoll eating the cane toads and dieing; their numbers were down so low, they were on the very edge of extinction; and the researchers developed the cane toad sausage, without the cane toad poison; and replaced it with a substance, that would make the Quoll feel a little ill, but wouldn't actually harm them. The first Quoll trained against eating the cane toads, have already trained their offspring, and I think there might even be a few generations of Quoll that don't eat cane toad, so the Quoll are now off the endangered list (I think). The type of studies are being done for all the animals, here, that are endangered. The Dingo is even being seen in a different way also, and one of the ranch families, are helping with research about how the Dingoes affect the land health, and the numbers of feral animals; and it is looking quite positive.


It looks as though more and more people are learning how important everything in the wild is. It's really good to see us actually helping things to thrive for a change.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> .


same thing!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Happy Valentines Day everyone. I have the gift that keeps on giving - we have had Bentley for a year. xx


It's Harley's cat's birthday today. He is now 13. Harley will be 13 in April.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> You get a card? Not had one of those for years and years. xx


Nor I. I had one to give him last year. He found it before I gave it to him, opened it, decided it must be an old one and scoffed at it. He ain't ever getting another one!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good evening from a much milder London! Went out with DD and the gks today, we went to Lullingstone park, out in the countryside. It was a glorious, sunny day and we walked for miles, following some clues we were given. When we got to the end, Liv had got all the answers right and so won a cute little toy bunny!! We had a nice lunch and then set off again along the river bank a short way to Lullingstone castle and saw the 'Lord of the Manor' drive in, I didn't salute!! back home now and feel shattered but it was worth it!

Had a message from DS last night to say that a blood test shows he has coeliac disease which is apparently hereditary. He has to have a biopsy test to prove it conclusively but if it is positive, we all have to get tested too, so keeping my fingers crossed!! It doesn't necessarily give any symptoms but causes all manner of disaster inside which doesn't show up until it's too late to deal with! 

Dd's partners neice gave birth to a little boy 8 weeks prematurely this morning so I am off to check for teeny weeny baby patterns, catch you later, lots of love xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> He'd want something that's for sure, and no not that!!! xxxx :sm12:


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> It's a drag, Chris, but we'll get there eventually. Our house is being bought this year by the local regional transit organization which is putting a light rail line along the freeway (which is just a half a block down the street from us). They are buying up all the houses on our street because they are putting a station here and a 500 car parking garage and need the whole street and a small parking lot that is behind the houses across the street, to do all that. The appraisal process will begin in a couple of weeks. It will probably take about 6-8 months for the whole thing to happen and for us to have to move out. We don't know where we're going yet. We're trying to figure that out, but really wanted to get the rental house sold so we have money to work with before we have to move, but the best laid plans .... It will all happen when it's supposed to. I just need to have the patience for all of this and try not to get myself too stressed out by all of it. Not an easy task, but it really helps that I have all of you in my life to help me stay sane (well sort of sane). :sm02:
> 
> I'm off for my walk shortly -- that helps me a lot, too. I hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you all lots and lots! Thank you for being here for me!!! xxxooo


Why do you have to fix anything in the house if it is going to be knocked down anyway? Or have I misread something?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good evening from a much milder London! Went out with DD and the gks today, we went to Lullingstone park, out in the countryside. It was a glorious, sunny day and we walked for miles, following some clues we were given. When we got to the end, Liv had got all the answers right and so won a cute little toy bunny!! We had a nice lunch and then set off again along the river bank a short way to Lullingstone castle and saw the 'Lord of the Manor' drive in, I didn't salute!! back home now and feel shattered but it was worth it!
> 
> Had a message from DS last night to say that a blood test shows he has coeliac disease which is apparently hereditary. He has to have a biopsy test to prove it conclusively but if it is positive, we all have to get tested too, so keeping my fingers crossed!! It doesn't necessarily give any symptoms but causes all manner of disaster inside which doesn't show up until it's too late to deal with!
> 
> Dd's partners neice gave birth to a little boy 8 weeks prematurely this morning so I am off to check for teeny weeny baby patterns, catch you later, lots of love xxxxxx


A lovely day, spoiled by bad news, then made better by the birth of another baby to spoil.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Why do you have to fix anything in the house if it is going to be knocked down anyway? Or have I misread something?


The problem is with the rental house, which is to be sold as habitable, not where Pam and Ric live which is the house that will be knocked down!! xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Lunch with the ladies today, as usual on a Tuesday. Then had my fifteen-minute walk home. I'm being very good with walking every day. Yesterday the walk through the park was warm, with lots of people around. Today was cold, and I met very few people. However, I did get to see all the 'wildlife', large flocks of pigeons and sparrows (not together!) moving frequently in unison, and lots of squirrels. Because I was quiet and stood still when they came close they didn't realise I was there, especially as I was in a dark green coat. It's the little things in life that make it so pleasurable sometimes. Like Susan's new baby.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> The problem is with the rental house, which is to be sold as habitable, not where Pam and Ric live which is the house that will be knocked down!! xx


Thanks Londy. Now I understand.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Lunch with the ladies today, as usual on a Tuesday. Then had my fifteen-minute walk home. I'm being very good with walking every day. Yesterday the walk through the park was warm, with lots of people around. Today was cold, and I met very few people. However, I did get to see all the 'wildlife', large flocks of pigeons and sparrows (not together!) moving frequently in unison, and lots of squirrels. Because I was quiet and stood still when they came close they didn't realise I was there, especially as I was in a dark green coat. It's the little things in life that make it so pleasurable sometimes. Like Susan's new baby.


...and a walk in the park with the kids today! You are so right Saxy, it's the little things that matter!! Looks like we got your warmer weather today, thanks for the loan!! xxx


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Happy Valentine's Day ! I love you all.
❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
XOXOXOXO XOXOXOXO XOXOXOXO


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

linkan said:


> Happy Valentine's Day ! I love you all.
> ❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> XOXOXOXO XOXOXOXO XOXOXOXO


Love you too. Sorry I can't do the pretty emojis. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good evening from a much milder London! Went out with DD and the gks today, we went to Lullingstone park, out in the countryside. It was a glorious, sunny day and we walked for miles, following some clues we were given. When we got to the end, Liv had got all the answers right and so won a cute little toy bunny!! We had a nice lunch and then set off again along the river bank a short way to Lullingstone castle and saw the 'Lord of the Manor' drive in, I didn't salute!! back home now and feel shattered but it was worth it!
> 
> Had a message from DS last night to say that a blood test shows he has coeliac disease which is apparently hereditary. He has to have a biopsy test to prove it conclusively but if it is positive, we all have to get tested too, so keeping my fingers crossed!! It doesn't necessarily give any symptoms but causes all manner of disaster inside which doesn't show up until it's too late to deal with!
> 
> Dd's partners neice gave birth to a little boy 8 weeks prematurely this morning so I am off to check for teeny weeny baby patterns, catch you later, lots of love xxxxxx


So, will that involve a biopsy from you or can they test in another way, maybe bloods?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Why do you have to fix anything in the house if it is going to be knocked down anyway? Or have I misread something?


Their rental house needs fixing, their home is the one to be knocked down. :sm03:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> The problem is with the rental house, which is to be sold as habitable, not where Pam and Ric live which is the house that will be knocked down!! xx


Whoops, should have read on...


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> So, will that involve a biopsy from you or can they test in another way, maybe bloods?


If Barry's biopsy (assuming he's having one, who knows?!) is positive then, yes, I will have to have one too, to see if I have it bt also to see if I could have passed it on to the kids. The blood test is not 100% reliable, can test positive when it's really negative and visa versa:sm25: :sm13: xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Whoops, should have read on...


Hehehe, I do that all the time!! xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> If Barry's biopsy (assuming he's having one, who knows?!) is positive then, yes, I will have to have one too, to see if I have it bt also to see if I could have passed it on to the kids. The blood test is not 100% reliable, can test positive when it's really negative and visa versa:sm25: :sm13: xxx


Ach, poor you, do you know where the biopsy will be taken from?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> It's Harley's cat's birthday today. He is now 13. Harley will be 13 in April.


Bentley's birthday is 3 Aug, but he has lived with us for a year tomorrow. That's why he is my Valentine present xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Ach, poor you, do you know where the biopsy will be taken from?


I believe it is done via an endoscopy, how delightful!! xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> If Barry's biopsy (assuming he's having one, who knows?!) is positive then, yes, I will have to have one too, to see if I have it bt also to see if I could have passed it on to the kids. The blood test is not 100% reliable, can test positive when it's really negative and visa versa:sm25: :sm13: xxx


Hope all the tests have a good result xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Mr P helped me make a pin loom today and now I've got to figure out how to weave on it. X


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> ...and a walk in the park with the kids today! You are so right Saxy, it's the little things that matter!! Looks like we got your warmer weather today, thanks for the loan!! xxx


Can I have some, this morning was wonderful, came up for dinner (don't ask June) then it rained so have been at our chalet all pm except when it stopped and we went and rescued our towels from the beach, we had to wring one of them out as it was out in the rain. Hope this isn't an omen for our last week. xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> You'll be fine, one step at a time!! Sorry to hear about the problem at the rental house, hope it turns out to be little!!xxx


Thank you, and I hope so, too, but at the moment it appears to be more than a little problem, but it's fixable, so that's good. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Why do you have to fix anything in the house if it is going to be knocked down anyway? Or have I misread something?


It's not our house we have to fix -- yes, it's just going to get knocked down. It's the rental house that has some more repairs to do (and we thought we were finished with all of them until this cropped up). :sm03: We've got two houses that are going to be sold this year. The rental house is the home he grew up in and inherited when his dad passed away 14 years ago. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> The problem is with the rental house, which is to be sold as habitable, not where Pam and Ric live which is the house that will be knocked down!! xx


And I don't even have much ambition to keep it clean these days, but do manage to do it. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> ...and a walk in the park with the kids today! You are so right Saxy, it's the little things that matter!! Looks like we got your warmer weather today, thanks for the loan!! xxx


Definitely those are the things that matter! We've got upper 50sF today and it's wonderful. Back to rain tomorrow, but still warm. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linkan said:


> Happy Valentine's Day ! I love you all.
> ❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> XOXOXOXO XOXOXOXO XOXOXOXO


And to you, too!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> So, will that involve a biopsy from you or can they test in another way, maybe bloods?


I hope it all turns out okay for all of you, Londy! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Mr P helped me make a pin loom today and now I've got to figure out how to weave on it. X


Well done you and Mr. P! xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Me either! xxxooo


My dh has never given me a card......unless you count the one on the flowers along, long, long time ago.... :sm16:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Happy Valentine's Day! Hope you all felt the love more than I did..... :sm06: 

He sent me a text that said Happy V day! With a heart......


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

binkbrice said:


> Happy Valentine's Day! Hope you all felt the love more than I did..... :sm06:
> 
> He sent me a text that said Happy V day! With a heart......


That's more than I got, not a mention all day. xx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

My socks are finally done sorry about the shadow of my phone.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Happy Valentines Day! I wish you all much love and joy.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> My socks are finally done sorry about the shadow of my phone.


Nice color. They look warm and cozy.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Happy Valentine's Day! Hope you all felt the love more than I did..... :sm06:
> 
> He sent me a text that said Happy V day! With a heart......


Some got all they desired and some didn't....I didn't but I'm ok. I wasn't alone, I got a pretty card with a tea cup and tag picture....sweet message, a text is nice, shows you are remembered and loved. Holidays are prone to be disappointing. I'm looking at them as just another day since my family is gone. I like Keb Mo's song. In part it says " if you are feeling like dust on a shelf, you can love yourself." I'm petting my cat and glad the darn day is over.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Love you too. Sorry I can't do the pretty emojis. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Me too. XO. XO. XO. XO.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Bentley's birthday is 3 Aug, but he has lived with us for a year tomorrow. That's why he is my Valentine present xx


It doesn't seem that long. Happy special day to both of you. He's a gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> It's Harley's cat's birthday today. He is now 13. Harley will be 13 in April.


Happy wishes to you and Harley.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> .


Oh! Thank you for sending this. I love it...I was getting yarn today and I thought life would be so dull without yarn and patterns. I'm doing sleeves for baby sweater, making son's afghan longer, unknitting the sweater I began but didn't like. But I want to do a sweater for me. Can't find more if the jade red heart yarn here and they want mucho pesos from their cite. I bought a different yarn but it's a 3 and the pattern asks for a 4. It's a hip length sweater. Do you think I will be sorry if I use thinner yarn? I may return the jade for teal but I like the jade so much.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Happy Valentines Day everyone. I have the gift that keeps on giving - we have had Bentley for a year. xx


I said 'the gift that keeps on giving' and then read back and saw you said it first. Great minds think alike. . I remember you were between naming him Benji or Bentley. I'd suggested Bentley because the car was classy like him. My Mooch and Suzi are so sweet too. She is washing her face right now. I love to see her do that. I wish I could show her markings. She has splash of pale orange here and there, tiger stripe on legs and body, some sable and light cream. Gorgeous gal. He is a tuxedo cat, not handsome but dear to me.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Thank you Trish. ????
> 
> I would really love to see all the native animals, of all the different countries; and the domesticated animals, all living the best life possible without the cruelty of some humans. I have great difficulty seeing, and believing, the cruelty that humans inflict on our own specie, and every other non species known to us. It just breaks my heart! I also think that this cruelty should have a much more severe punishment, than is available in each country; and the perpetrators of such cruelty should be made to pay fines to the Animal Welfare Sanctuaries around the world! Just my view, but too many people get away with too much, and those people are beginning to disrespect Law and Order, because the punishment is the equivalent of a "slap on the wrist" ...... and not good enough!


We have Buster's law which makes animal cruelty a serious crime. I don't think animals should be considered property but more like adopted beings. 
I can't believe the politics going on here. It's like a tv reality show.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> At the risk of sounding boring, I'm enjoying it completely. Im wanting her to make a nest and have babies. I dont understand how she is out all day and comes home every night. Its marvellous. The other day she was 10 mins late and we were really getting concerned. Do I need to get a life??????????????? Is the over 60's not enough????????????? How are you my Saxy...Are you coming to Blackpool?


I'd be just like you. Tickled pink. Birds are amazing no way boring. I saw two red tail Hawks and you'd think I'd seen the president's plane. Come to think of it I know I'd rather see the birds. Like the song says ...the best things in life are free.happy Valentine's Day to you.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Just come up from the beach as there are some dirty great clouds around but it has been another scorcher with no breeze whatsoever, I think we are getting some of Judi's temperatures. It's the manager's cocktail party tonight, more wine and nibbles, himself wants to go to get his free wine, it's OK for him I end up drinking mango juice. It's a day early this week as it is St. Valentine's day tomorrow so there is a special dinner laid on. At 60 euro per person we'll do our romancing in our chalet. :sm23: :sm23: We don't spend that much a week at home. A week tomorrow we leave here, I don't know where the time has gone and I bet next week will go even quicker. Might see some of you later. xx


Well ..... we have had some reasonable temperatures here, for the last couple of days, it has been really quite pleasant, just for a change! ????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'm glad that the Quolls can learn to not eat the cane toads.


So am I, they are such cute little carnivorous marsupials! ????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> The snow lion cubs are at their new home which is a safari park in Quebec. They had to leave Toronto because the four boys had reached the age where they were starting to challenge their Pa. The safari park has a huge fenced in area where the animals can roam like they do on the savannah. Giraffes, rhinos, antelope all galloping around together and doing what they do when they all live together. The predators have their own fenced in area.. They have safari wagons that go through the area with 30 people at a time. The park here in Ontario also has a wooded area for animals that like to live in the bush, and a huge water area for water animals like the hippo.
> The white lions have lived for several generations in Canada. They couldn't survive in the wild. Poachers would see their pretty white coats from a distance and kill them quickly. The lions in both Toronto and the safari parks in both Ontario and Quebec have the white gene and produce white (or lighter) cubs.


There are thousands of animals that will never live in the wild, but at least now they are able to live in much better conditions than they were living, when the only places available, were the zoos. It is great that the service are gradually being replaced with Safari Parks. They are still not the natural regions for the animals, but this is the only way that the captive bred animals can live, because they have never known the wild regions; and it is possibly the only way some of those animals will continue to be in the world, because they won't be wiped out while they are in these protected areas.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a grey but definitely milder Surrey. Singing Group tonight and today I have a load of songs to print off as we are tackling some new ones.

Actually managed to get my new glasses frames sorted. Can't have the really funky ones I wanted as they are just to big and sit on my cheeks and make me look like a demented owl. But I have chose a nice Red or Dead frame and also going to have some new lenses put in my current frames. Told the optician that there are not enought funky style frames.

Happy Wednesday everyone. Catch you later xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls. I went to the over 60's yesterday and won...$14. and someone gave me a raffle prize of 4 chocolate whispas!!. It was a good afternoon. Today we might go to the fsamily's. I didnt get online last night wo I shall have to catch up.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> It's a drag, Chris, but we'll get there eventually. Our house is being bought this year by the local regional transit organization which is putting a light rail line along the freeway (which is just a half a block down the street from us). They are buying up all the houses on our street because they are putting a station here and a 500 car parking garage and need the whole street and a small parking lot that is behind the houses across the street, to do all that. The appraisal process will begin in a couple of weeks. It will probably take about 6-8 months for the whole thing to happen and for us to have to move out. We don't know where we're going yet. We're trying to figure that out, but really wanted to get the rental house sold so we have money to work with before we have to move, but the best laid plans .... It will all happen when it's supposed to. I just need to have the patience for all of this and try not to get myself too stressed out by all of it. Not an easy task, but it really helps that I have all of you in my life to help me stay sane (well sort of sane). :sm02:
> 
> I'm off for my walk shortly -- that helps me a lot, too. I hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you all lots and lots! Thank you for being here for me!!! xxxooo


Theres no need to thank us. Thats why we are here. Any time day or night. You'll always have love from us.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good evening from a much milder London! Went out with DD and the gks today, we went to Lullingstone park, out in the countryside. It was a glorious, sunny day and we walked for miles, following some clues we were given. When we got to the end, Liv had got all the answers right and so won a cute little toy bunny!! We had a nice lunch and then set off again along the river bank a short way to Lullingstone castle and saw the 'Lord of the Manor' drive in, I didn't salute!! back home now and feel shattered but it was worth it!
> 
> Had a message from DS last night to say that a blood test shows he has coeliac disease which is apparently hereditary. He has to have a biopsy test to prove it conclusively but if it is positive, we all have to get tested too, so keeping my fingers crossed!! It doesn't necessarily give any symptoms but causes all manner of disaster inside which doesn't show up until it's too late to deal with!
> 
> Dd's partners neice gave birth to a little boy 8 weeks prematurely this morning so I am off to check for teeny weeny baby patterns, catch you later, lots of love xxxxxx


Sorry to here this londy. Try not to worry too much.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Can I have some, this morning was wonderful, came up for dinner (don't ask June) then it rained so have been at our chalet all pm except when it stopped and we went and rescued our towels from the beach, we had to wring one of them out as it was out in the rain. Hope this isn't an omen for our last week. xxxx


Fate might be breaking you in gently for your return to the UK! Just kidding, I bet by the time you read this, the weather will be glorious again!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> And I don't even have much ambition to keep it clean these days, but do manage to do it. xxxooo


No, I get that and empathise with you! I would do the minimum amount of housework and spend the saved time knitting - or walking!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Happy Valentine's Day! Hope you all felt the love more than I did..... :sm06:
> 
> He sent me a text that said Happy V day! With a heart......


You still did better than me hun!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> My socks are finally done sorry about the shadow of my phone.


Ooh, they look lovely and cosy!! xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey but definitely milder Surrey. Singing Group tonight and today I have a load of songs to print off as we are tackling some new ones.
> 
> Actually managed to get my new glasses frames sorted. Can't have the really funky ones I wanted as they are just to big and sit on my cheeks and make me look like a demented owl. But I have chose a nice Red or Dead frame and also going to have some new lenses put in my current frames. Told the optician that there are not enought funky style frames.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone. Catch you later xx


That's a shame. Of course you don't have to get your spex where your test was done, I bet there's lots of lovely funky frames online or at other dispensers out there? Either way, I'm sure you will look gorgeous in them!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. I went to the over 60's yesterday and won...$14. and someone gave me a raffle prize of 4 chocolate whispas!!. It was a good afternoon. Today we might go to the fsamily's. I didnt get online last night wo I shall have to catch up.


That _was_ a good afternoon, jolly well done!! xxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:20 am EST and -1'C (30'F). There is a crust on the snow today as it rained lightly last night then froze. Knit Night was cancelled last night. I figured it would be. Some people have SOs that would like to celebrate Valentine's Day. I knit on my new scarf until I realised that I was sleep-knitting, then went to bed.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. I went to the over 60's yesterday and won...$14. and someone gave me a raffle prize of 4 chocolate whispas!!. It was a good afternoon. Today we might go to the fsamily's. I didnt get online last night wo I shall have to catch up.


That was a good afternoon, a win and a gift of chocolate.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey but definitely milder Surrey. Singing Group tonight and today I have a load of songs to print off as we are tackling some new ones.
> 
> Actually managed to get my new glasses frames sorted. Can't have the really funky ones I wanted as they are just to big and sit on my cheeks and make me look like a demented owl. But I have chose a nice Red or Dead frame and also going to have some new lenses put in my current frames. Told the optician that there are not enought funky style frames.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone. Catch you later xx


One of the ladies on the front counter at work has glasses with big purple eyelashes on them. Every time I see them I think of you.
Sorry you couldn't find really funky frames.
I ended up putting new lenses in my frames too as I couldn't find any new ones that I liked as well as the ones I have now. (And frames are super expensive at the brick and mortar store where I got my computer lenses)


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> There are thousands of animals that will never live in the wild, but at least now they are able to live in much better conditions than they were living, when the only places available, were the zoos. It is great that the service are gradually being replaced with Safari Parks. They are still not the natural regions for the animals, but this is the only way that the captive bred animals can live, because they have never known the wild regions; and it is possibly the only way some of those animals will continue to be in the world, because they won't be wiped out while they are in these protected areas.


I always like it when we go to the Provincial Parks and the native animals walk right across the road in front of us. They learn very quickly where the boundaries of the park are and where they are safe. (You can't shoot anything in the Provincial Parks) White-tail deer have a pretty face.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Well ..... we have had some reasonable temperatures here, for the last couple of days, it has been really quite pleasant, just for a change! ????????????


May then nice weather continue for you.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I'd be just like you. Tickled pink. Birds are amazing no way boring. I saw two red tail Hawks and you'd think I'd seen the president's plane. Come to think of it I know I'd rather see the birds. Like the song says ...the best things in life are free.happy Valentine's Day to you.


Some of the spring birds are back already, even though there is still snow on the ground. There is a lot of singing in the backyard around the feeders.
We have pink and grey mourning doves around here. They are one of the few birds that can run into closed windows, pick themselves up and fly off again. Unfortunately, the last bird that ran into our family room windows, flew away straight into the talons of a huge red-tailed hawk.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Oh! Thank you for sending this. I love it...I was getting yarn today and I thought life would be so dull without yarn and patterns. I'm doing sleeves for baby sweater, making son's afghan longer, unknitting the sweater I began but didn't like. But I want to do a sweater for me. Can't find more if the jade red heart yarn here and they want mucho pesos from their cite. I bought a different yarn but it's a 3 and the pattern asks for a 4. It's a hip length sweater. Do you think I will be sorry if I use thinner yarn? I may return the jade for teal but I like the jade so much.


If you use the same size needles, the area with the 3 yarn will be open and lacy. You may like the effect. Do you have enough of the 3 yarn to use two strands at the same time? Try a swatch.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> My socks are finally done sorry about the shadow of my phone.


Very nice socks. They're the same colour as most of the stuff I wear. So if you could just mail them to me, I won't have to make myself a pair. (Just kidding, you keep your feet warm.) :sm11:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Mr P helped me make a pin loom today and now I've got to figure out how to weave on it. X


I like that. I've seen some woven items that I'd like to make.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I need to run now. I need to drag the bins to the curb.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> My socks are finally done sorry about the shadow of my phone.


They look great, Lisa! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. I went to the over 60's yesterday and won...$14. and someone gave me a raffle prize of 4 chocolate whispas!!. It was a good afternoon. Today we might go to the fsamily's. I didnt get online last night wo I shall have to catch up.


Well done on those winnings! Enjoy your time with the family today if you decide to go there for a visit. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Theres no need to thank us. Thats why we are here. Any time day or night. You'll always have love from us.


:sm02: :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey but definitely milder Surrey. Singing Group tonight and today I have a load of songs to print off as we are tackling some new ones.
> 
> Actually managed to get my new glasses frames sorted. Can't have the really funky ones I wanted as they are just to big and sit on my cheeks and make me look like a demented owl. But I have chose a nice Red or Dead frame and also going to have some new lenses put in my current frames. Told the optician that there are not enought funky style frames.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone. Catch you later xx


Happy Wednesday to you, too! Enjoy your singing group tonight. I'm meeting my two knitting friends this afternoon for a visit and some knitting. It's pouring rain here right now, so no walk this morning -- maybe later if we dry out. Tomorrow I'm going to take the the ferry to visit my friend who lives across the Sound. Haven't seen her for a few months, so will be fun to catch up. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> No, I get that and empathise with you! I would do the minimum amount of housework and spend the saved time knitting - or walking!!! xxxx


That's my theory, too! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> You still did better than me hun!! xxxx


We don't exchange cards any longer and just went out for a quick lunch, but at least I got a hug and a Happy Valentine's greeting from him and DS called with greetings for us, too. It was a pretty good day. xxxooo


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I need to run now. I need to drag the bins to the curb.
> Everyone have a great day.


Must be Wednesday :sm02: Have a great day.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Oh! Thank you for sending this. I love it...I was getting yarn today and I thought life would be so dull without yarn and patterns. I'm doing sleeves for baby sweater, making son's afghan longer, unknitting the sweater I began but didn't like. But I want to do a sweater for me. Can't find more if the jade red heart yarn here and they want mucho pesos from their cite. I bought a different yarn but it's a 3 and the pattern asks for a 4. It's a hip length sweater. Do you think I will be sorry if I use thinner yarn? I may return the jade for teal but I like the jade so much.


Is it the soft baby steps because I have 5 or 6 of the jade and could send you some, did you check joann.com they have it and you can use a coupon on there website, my avatar was made with the jade.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Mornming girls. Went to family's yesterdayso I didnt get on line last night. Got some mincemeat from M & S and thats about all that happened yesterday. Im so tired today!. OBTW...bought some wool (robin) for my scarves. Really bright and kid like.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> You still did better than me hun!! xxxx


I DIDNT [email protected]!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a cloudy but milder Surrey. Made another brooch yesterday, this time for me, will post photo later. Had good fun at singing last night and slept like a log. Going to do some laundry and housework today as I am out a a yarn show tomorrow. Might just have to buy something.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning all, fairly bright and quite mild here today. Not a lot to do today but am plodding on with some tiny knit things for the new little preemie baby. You wouldn't think a tiny little cardigan could cause me so many problems but sadly, the pattern is wrong in several places so I've been ripping out and re-knitting all over the place, I will post pics if I ever get the darned thing finished!!

Have a good one everybody!! xxxxxxx :sm24:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'm glad that the Quolls can learn to not eat the cane toads.


I am hoping that there are other animals can be taught to escape death from the cane toad also, but I am not sure how it could be done. ????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> It's a drag, Chris, but we'll get there eventually. Our house is being bought this year by the local regional transit organization which is putting a light rail line along the freeway (which is just a half a block down the street from us). They are buying up all the houses on our street because they are putting a station here and a 500 car parking garage and need the whole street and a small parking lot that is behind the houses across the street, to do all that. The appraisal process will begin in a couple of weeks. It will probably take about 6-8 months for the whole thing to happen and for us to have to move out. We don't know where we're going yet. We're trying to figure that out, but really wanted to get the rental house sold so we have money to work with before we have to move, but the best laid plans .... It will all happen when it's supposed to. I just need to have the patience for all of this and try not to get myself too stressed out by all of it. Not an easy task, but it really helps that I have all of you in my life to help me stay sane (well sort of sane). :sm02:
> 
> I'm off for my walk shortly -- that helps me a lot, too. I hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you all lots and lots! Thank you for being here for me!!! xxxooo


Always here to listen (or read), I hope you get a bit of relief just from the typing. I also hope that everything goes smoothly, when it does happen.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:30 am EST and -10'C (14'F). I went to sleep early. My team at work had a full day of meetings with a person from Microsoft gathering information about how we do things at work. Apparently our management think that some product from Microsoft will fix ALL the problems at work. The guy from Microsoft finished the meeting confused and rumpling his hair up. We have no documentation, no defined procedures and we somehow get the work done. And the work is done faster when management is away. 
I found that bag of yarn that I lost the other day. I put it downstairs on the computer chair in the basement. ???


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all, fairly bright and quite mild here today. Not a lot to do today but am plodding on with some tiny knit things for the new little preemie baby. You wouldn't think a tiny little cardigan could cause me so many problems but sadly, the pattern is wrong in several places so I've been ripping out and re-knitting all over the place, I will post pics if I ever get the darned thing finished!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody!! xxxxxxx :sm24:


My daughter wore a lot of doll clothes when she was born. Try looking for patterns for dolls. Do you know how long the new baby is? DD was just under 12"


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy but milder Surrey. Made another brooch yesterday, this time for me, will post photo later. Had good fun at singing last night and slept like a log. Going to do some laundry and housework today as I am out a a yarn show tomorrow. Might just have to buy something.


The next yarn show around here is in March in Peterborough. Then there is a big one in Toronto in April. The Peterborough show is nice. I'll go to that. I love yarn fumes. :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That's my theory, too! xxxooo


Enjoy your walks.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'm caught up. Signing off for today.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good evening from a much milder London! Went out with DD and the gks today, we went to Lullingstone park, out in the countryside. It was a glorious, sunny day and we walked for miles, following some clues we were given. When we got to the end, Liv had got all the answers right and so won a cute little toy bunny!! We had a nice lunch and then set off again along the river bank a short way to Lullingstone castle and saw the 'Lord of the Manor' drive in, I didn't salute!! back home now and feel shattered but it was worth it!
> 
> Had a message from DS last night to say that a blood test shows he has coeliac disease which is apparently hereditary. He has to have a biopsy test to prove it conclusively but if it is positive, we all have to get tested too, so keeping my fingers crossed!! It doesn't necessarily give any symptoms but causes all manner of disaster inside which doesn't show up until it's too late to deal with!
> 
> Dd's partners neice gave birth to a little boy 8 weeks prematurely this morning so I am off to check for teeny weeny baby patterns, catch you later, lots of love xxxxxx


That is great, congrats to the parents of the new baby, and have fun with the tiny patterns, just a reminder that the tiny babies still grow quite fast!????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan said:


> Happy Valentine's Day ! I love you all.
> ❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> XOXOXOXO XOXOXOXO XOXOXOXO


And the same back to you, also! xoxoxoxox


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Happy Valentine's Day! Hope you all felt the love more than I did..... :sm06:
> 
> He sent me a text that said Happy V day! With a heart......


I was going to go out for lunch, but unfortunately I just had far too much pain, to have been able to enjoy going out to lunch. ????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> My socks are finally done sorry about the shadow of my phone.


Very nice, they should be well accepted. ????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Happy Valentines Day! I wish you all much love and joy.


And I hope you had a lovely day for Valentine's day, also. xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:30 am EST and -10'C (14'F). I went to sleep early. My team at work had a full day of meetings with a person from Microsoft gathering information about how we do things at work. Apparently our management think that some product from Microsoft will fix ALL the problems at work. The guy from Microsoft finished the meeting confused and rumpling his hair up. We have no documentation, no defined procedures and we somehow get the work done. And the work is done faster when management is away.
> I found that bag of yarn that I lost the other day. I put it downstairs on the computer chair in the basement. ???


Good news on the yarn-finding front, not so sure about the Microsoft guy, he might mess about with your job function!! :sm22: xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> My daughter wore a lot of doll clothes when she was born. Try looking for patterns for dolls. Do you know how long the new baby is? DD was just under 12"


Oh wow, that was so tiny, how early was she born? Good idea about the doll's clothes although he was 4 lbs at birth so maybe not quite that tiny!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> The next yarn show around here is in March in Peterborough. Then there is a big one in Toronto in April. The Peterborough show is nice. I'll go to that. I love yarn fumes. :sm01:


Yeah, I think we all get high on those!! We have the Olympia Knitting and Sewing Show on 2nd March, trying to save my money for some trips this year but happy to go and pet all the yarn!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I was going to go out for lunch, but unfortunately I just had far too much pain, to have been able to enjoy going out to lunch. ????????


Never mind, try again another day, Valentine's Day can be whenever you want it - and the restaurants will be less crowded!!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I always like it when we go to the Provincial Parks and the native animals walk right across the road in front of us. They learn very quickly where the boundaries of the park are and where they are safe. (You can't shoot anything in the Provincial Parks) White-tail deer have a pretty face.


I wish shooting, or harming any animal in any way, was illegal; but on a different level, I do know that is illogical. The older I get, the more I feel that we should be living a more natural life ..... but even that is impossie for the Homosapien species. We have travelled much too far from nature! ????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Some of the spring birds are back already, even though there is still snow on the ground. There is a lot of singing in the backyard around the feeders.
> We have pink and grey mourning doves around here. They are one of the few birds that can run into closed windows, pick themselves up and fly off again. Unfortunately, the last bird that ran into our family room windows, flew away straight into the talons of a huge red-tailed hawk.


Wow .... that was a bit sad for the poor bird! ????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all, fairly bright and quite mild here today. Not a lot to do today but am plodding on with some tiny knit things for the new little preemie baby. You wouldn't think a tiny little cardigan could cause me so many problems but sadly, the pattern is wrong in several places so I've been ripping out and re-knitting all over the place, I will post pics if I ever get the darned thing finished!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody!! xxxxxxx :sm24:


I've got one like that, but thankfully it isn't me trying to knit the bit that is wrong; but another lady is trying to knit it, so I am going to try and translate the pattern into a graph, so I can see what it looks like.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

You probably won't be able to see this outside of Sussex. but, If you want to know what I was doing yesterday, watch this.

http://www.worthingherald.co.uk/news/video-commemoration-to-mark-75th-anniversary-of-fall-of-singapore-1-7823699

The actual wreath laying, outside in the rain, is on my facebook page.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Always here to listen (or read), I hope you get a bit of relief just from the typing. I also hope that everything goes smoothly, when it does happen.


Thank you, Rebecca. xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> You probably won't be able to see this outside of Sussex. but, If you want to know what I was doing yesterday, watch this.
> 
> http://www.worthingherald.co.uk/news/video-commemoration-to-mark-75th-anniversary-of-fall-of-singapore-1-7823699
> 
> The actual wreath laying, outside in the rain, is on my facebook page.


This is now also on my facebook page. Totally shambolic, but we didn't forget!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Happy Valentine's Day! Hope you all felt the love more than I did..... :sm06:
> 
> He sent me a text that said Happy V day! With a heart......


All I got was a drawn-out argument, but at least I won.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> My socks are finally done sorry about the shadow of my phone.


toasty!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

I am so relaxed that I cannot get started today. I have caught up on here and with my emails, but I haven't been for a walk yet, and I need a bath. The sun is shining so I must get out.

My hair is a mess ATM; haircut tomorrow, then a visit to the optician. Have a good day all. I'm sending you some sunshine in case you need it.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> You probably won't be able to see this outside of Sussex. but, If you want to know what I was doing yesterday, watch this.
> 
> http://www.worthingherald.co.uk/news/video-commemoration-to-mark-75th-anniversary-of-fall-of-singapore-1-7823699
> 
> The actual wreath laying, outside in the rain, is on my facebook page.


I could see it Janet, well done, all of you, I see you lovely son behind you there! I like your shorter hair!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I am so relaxed that I cannot get started today. I have caught up on here and with my emails, but I haven't been for a walk yet, and I need a bath. The sun is shining so I must get out.
> 
> My hair is a mess ATM; haircut tomorrow, then a visit to the optician. Have a good day all. I'm sending you some sunshine in case you need it.


Haha, see my previous comment about your hair!! xxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I could see it Janet, well done, all of you, I see you lovely son behind you there! I like your shorter hair!! xxx


It's being trimmed again tomorrow. It needs it. It was, however, clinging to me in the video!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I could see it Janet, well done, all of you, I see you lovely son behind you there! I like your shorter hair!! xxx


Me, too, Janet. :sm09: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Good morning ladies. I'm leaving soon to catch the ferry to spend the day with my friend. Haven't seen her in months so will be great to see her and catch up. Have a great day/afternoon/evening everyone. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> It's being trimmed again tomorrow. It needs it. It was, however, clinging to me in the video!


I don't blame it at all!! Mine needs cutting but it is going to have to wait until next week as it is my sister's 70th birthday bash on Saturday and I don't want to be struggling with a new haircut when I'm trying to look good!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning ladies. I'm leaving soon to catch the ferry to spend the day with my friend. Haven't seen her in months so will be great to see her and catch up. Have a great day/afternoon/evening everyone. xxxooo


Hope you have a pleasant journey and a lovely visit!!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Has anyone been watching The Crown on TV? It is a Netflix programme and I have just started watching it through a blog that someone on the main forum passed on some time ago. I am loving it, it is really good, great acting and, assuming it is based on fact, very interesting to see what went on among the royal family out of the public eye!! It's very good to knit baby clothes to!! xxx


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I'd be just like you. Tickled pink. Birds are amazing no way boring. I saw two red tail Hawks and you'd think I'd seen the president's plane. Come to think of it I know I'd rather see the birds. Like the song says ...the best things in life are free.happy Valentine's Day to you.


I love birds. .... outside birds lol. .. my dh's sister left her parrot with us once when we still lived with FIL and it's name was Pepper . I promise you that [email protected]#* bird said " pepper " 5 million 369 thousand and 2 times a [email protected]€?$*! Day ! LOL. And it didn't say it like conversationally , it screamed it and then would laugh when you jumped.

Rick and I have never had a bird of our own since. We just watch them outside where they are prettiest like GSusans birdy .


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> This is now also on my facebook page. Totally shambolic, but we didn't forget!


That's lovely saxy!


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Valentine's day valentine's day. .. oh the woe of some. But let me tell you fondly my friends that it is just for a little fun. 
The true test of love is to remember the last time your love gave you comfort when you were distraught. And vice versa. 
Knowing when the chips fall that you will have each others back. . And that if they have not done these simple things just remember that when the zombies attack you don't have to be fast just faster than him lol.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Eye doc said I have cataracts but they are still small so not going to mess with them yet. And he told me to wear readers to read and that everything else is fine. 
Now if I get as good a result from the neuro surgeon today I will be a happy camper. 
June I'm sorry to hear ds had to go through that biopsy. . I will cross everything I can hoping that's where it ends and that he is cleared. 
And as I mentioned before I can be bendy if forced to lol ! Tell him not to make me have to do the splits again okay? !!


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

I'll fill you all in when I get back. 

Oooh I got to have a jam session with dd2 and an up and coming musician the other day. ..( Ricky something) we were doing some good old fashion harmony together. . It was kind of nice to sing again.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> Valentine's day valentine's day. .. oh the woe of some. But let me tell you fondly my friends that it is just for a little fun.
> The true test of love is to remember the last time your love gave you comfort when you were distraught. And vice versa.
> Knowing when the chips fall that you will have each others back. . And that if they have not done these simple things just remember that when the zombies attack you don't have to be fast just faster than him lol.


Crackin' me up again Ange but you speak the truth love!! xxxx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello girls. Ive had a busy day. Ive made a casserole (stew) washed some bedding, then knitted. DH is still out with the car, so I dont know if its passed the MOT yet. If DH would answer his phone I would have more info. 

His very good friend has been on the phone to me this afternoon. Hes just out of hospital after being in there a week. He just about cut hi leg in half with a chain saw, so hes feeling pretty miserable. Hes gone through artierys and is lucky his foots still on. So thats some knews to tell DH when he decided to come home. Hes a lovely lad. Been so kind to DH since he finished work (DH).


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> Eye doc said I have cataracts but they are still small so not going to mess with them yet. And he told me to wear readers to read and that everything else is fine.
> Now if I get as good a result from the neuro surgeon today I will be a happy camper.
> June I'm sorry to hear ds had to go through that biopsy. . I will cross everything I can hoping that's where it ends and that he is cleared.
> And as I mentioned before I can be bendy if forced to lol ! Tell him not to make me have to do the splits again okay? !!


Thanks love! DS only had the blood test which proved conclusively that he _has_ coeliac but he's fine with it and has adjusted his diet and is feeling better already, it just remains to be seen whether DH or I have it so we know which side of the family we have to tell to get tested!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> I'll fill you all in when I get back.
> 
> Oooh I got to have a jam session with dd2 and an up and coming musician the other day. ..( Ricky something) we were doing some good old fashion harmony together. . It was kind of nice to sing again.


Video next time please!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. Ive had a busy day. Ive made a casserole (stew) washed some bedding, then knitted. DH is still out with the car, so I dont know if its passed the MOT yet. If DH would answer his phone I would have more info.
> 
> His very good friend has been on the phone to me this afternoon. Hes just out of hospital after being in there a week. He just about cut hi leg in half with a chain saw, so hes feeling pretty miserable. Hes gone through artierys and is lucky his foots still on. So thats some knews to tell DH when he decided to come home. Hes a lovely lad. Been so kind to DH since he finished work (DH).


How terrible, poor man. It just goes to show that however bad and annoying things are, there's always someone else worse off! xxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> It's being trimmed again tomorrow. It needs it. It was, however, clinging to me in the video!


Watched the video, I'm proud of you.xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

SaxonLady said:


> All I got was a drawn-out argument, but at least I won.


Much better than a card anyway. xx :sm09:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Much better than a card anyway. xx :sm09:


Hello my little leeky pal, how are you doing?xxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Hello my little leeky pal, how are you doing?xxxxx


I'm doing just fine thank you. The sun has suddenly got much hotter so we are spending more time in the shade and myself in the sea. Can't believe we leave next Tuesday.
When do you have your endoscopy (I'm tempted to ask which end) but as it affects the intestines I think I can guess. Been there, done that. :sm12: :sm12: If they give you something called Picolax beforehand DO NOT move beyond three feet of a loo. You have been warned. Anyway looking forward to the end of April now. See you later. xxxx


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Video next time please!! xxxx


Absolutely !????


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm doing just fine thank you. The sun has suddenly got much hotter so we are spending more time in the shade and myself in the sea. Can't believe we leave next Tuesday.
> When do you have your endoscopy (I'm tempted to ask which end) but as it affects the intestines I think I can guess. Been there, done that. :sm12: :sm12: If they give you something called Picolax beforehand DO NOT move beyond three feet of a loo. You have been warned. Anyway looking forward to the end of April now. See you later. xxxx


I'm sort of guessing that it will be ages until I get to that stage and I think it is 'upper' rather than 'lower'. Had one to diagnose my hiatus hernia and, no, it's not pleasant. I may not even be able to get my doctor to agree to test me so may have to invoke Benenden which is a kind of mini private med insurance to which we have subscribed forever and hardly every used!! Watch this space, I will report when there is news!! Enjoy the sun dear! xxxxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

nitz8catz said:


> My daughter wore a lot of doll clothes when she was born. Try looking for patterns for dolls. Do you know how long the new baby is? DD was just under 12"


That was tiny! Hope you kept some of her outfits


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> You probably won't be able to see this outside of Sussex. but, If you want to know what I was doing yesterday, watch this.
> 
> http://www.worthingherald.co.uk/news/video-commemoration-to-mark-75th-anniversary-of-fall-of-singapore-1-7823699
> 
> The actual wreath laying, outside in the rain, is on my facebook page.


Thanks for putting that one. I shall look on Fac book later. By the way I like your hair like that.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> I am so relaxed that I cannot get started today. I have caught up on here and with my emails, but I haven't been for a walk yet, and I need a bath. The sun is shining so I must get out.
> 
> My hair is a mess ATM; haircut tomorrow, then a visit to the optician. Have a good day all. I'm sending you some sunshine in case you need it.


I've just said I liked your hair, have you had it cut short again?


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi everyone. Had a busy week. Yesterday we went to Whitstable. My youngest DD was meeting up with the girls she went to uni with. Another friend of theirs has bought a pub down there so we all went. It was a great pub which has been renovated by them. We were treated very well. We bought our own sandwiches but we're given lots of nibbles & cakes. They then all went to the beach and our little one had his first walk on the beach & threw stones in the sea. Today I have been working, it was really quiet. This afternoon it was knitting group, have been knitting little chicks all day to sell in the shop. Hope you all have a good evening.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Very nice, they should be well accepted. ????????


They are I love them!!! :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> You probably won't be able to see this outside of Sussex. but, If you want to know what I was doing yesterday, watch this.
> 
> http://www.worthingherald.co.uk/news/video-commemoration-to-mark-75th-anniversary-of-fall-of-singapore-1-7823699
> 
> The actual wreath laying, outside in the rain, is on my facebook page.


I don't know why the sound would not work but it was great to see your smiling face!!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> Valentine's day valentine's day. .. oh the woe of some. But let me tell you fondly my friends that it is just for a little fun.
> The true test of love is to remember the last time your love gave you comfort when you were distraught. And vice versa.
> Knowing when the chips fall that you will have each others back. . And that if they have not done these simple things just remember that when the zombies attack you don't have to be fast just faster than him lol.


I really needed the laugh that this just gave me so thank you!!! I don't think it could have been said better!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I have been and filed our taxes so thats done for another year now I have to get ready to go and have my least favorite test done........you all know the one involving glass and smashing something that is supposed to be round to flat as a pancake......uuuuuggghhhh.... :sm06: :sm06: :sm16:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I am so glad to see everyone back today it was so quite on here I couldn't believe my post from early in the day was the last post until today!

Okay I have to go now....no I am not stalling....okay maybe a little.....

love and hugs
Binky


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone. Had a busy week. Yesterday we went to Whitstable. My youngest DD was meeting up with the girls she went to uni with. Another friend of theirs has bought a pub down there so we all went. It was a great pub which has been renovated by them. We were treated very well. We bought our own sandwiches but we're given lots of nibbles & cakes. They then all went to the beach and our little one had his first walk on the beach & threw stones in the sea. Today I have been working, it was really quiet. This afternoon it was knitting group, have been knitting little chicks all day to sell in the shop. Hope you all have a good evening.


Glad Kaz is feeling better now and her and the kids enjoyed the day at the seaside!! xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I have been and filed our taxes so thats done for another year now I have to get ready to go and have my least favorite test done........you all know the one involving glass and smashing something that is supposed to be round to flat as a pancake......uuuuuggghhhh.... :sm06: :sm06: :sm16:


NO?!!!! What test is that then. sounds horrible!! xx Oh, I think I've got it! Poor you, be brave!! xxxxx


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

London Girl said:


> NO?!!!! What test is that then. sounds horrible!! xx


Just think about it. A clue Female


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Surgery it is. Poop


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> Surgery it is. Poop


Oh poop indeed, so sorry to hear that, excuse me for asking but is it your shoulder again hun? You hang in there girl, it's all gonna be alright! xxxxxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Littlr bird came home 5pm today....She was visited 3 times by a friend....We think it might hve been her boyfriend. He was dying to get in the house but she wasnt having anything to do with that. She pretended to be asleep. As soon as she was left alone she preened herself and settled down like a good little bird. ALSO....we have seen a bird go into one of the other houses tonight, but we havent got a camera in it. Anyway as it was getting dark it went straight in and we havent seen it come back out.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm doing just fine thank you. The sun has suddenly got much hotter so we are spending more time in the shade and myself in the sea. Can't believe we leave next Tuesday.
> When do you have your endoscopy (I'm tempted to ask which end) but as it affects the intestines I think I can guess. Been there, done that. :sm12: :sm12: If they give you something called Picolax beforehand DO NOT move beyond three feet of a loo. You have been warned. Anyway looking forward to the end of April now. See you later. xxxx


I had to take 2 of the picolax because ine on its own didnt work properly, if you get my meaning!!!! You're dead right...Dont leabe the house.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> I'm sort of guessing that it will be ages until I get to that stage and I think it is 'upper' rather than 'lower'. Had one to diagnose my hiatus hernia and, no, it's not pleasant. I may not even be able to get my doctor to agree to test me so may have to invoke Benenden which is a kind of mini private med insurance to which we have subscribed forever and hardly every used!! Watch this space, I will report when there is news!! Enjoy the sun dear! xxxxx


Guess what, I've got a hiatus hernia too. xxxx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh poop indeed, so sorry to hear that, excuse me for asking but is it your shoulder again hun? You hang in there girl, it's all gonna be alright! xxxxxxx


No need to excuse. . It's the neck but it's from the shoulder injury ...if that makes sense. 
2 ruptured discs and a pretty bad bone spur. 
So they go in the right side of the neck. ... replace the discs remove the spur and then fuse the neck. 
Complications could be that I could lose my voice. ..get a clot or the fuse could not take. .in which case they would go into the back of the neck and try to fuse. ...
I have to stay over night. And I might have to wear a neck brace. .I can't stand anything on my throat so this is going to be very very very. ....very hard for me.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Guess what, I've got a hiatus hernia too. xxxx :sm16: :sm16:


I got one of those too ! But they don't know yet if it's bad enough to need messing with. Sorry to hear you have one too!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

linkan said:


> No need to excuse. . It's the neck but it's from the shoulder injury ...if that makes sense.
> 2 ruptured discs and a pretty bad bone spur.
> So they go in the right side of the neck. ... replace the discs remove the spur and then fuse the neck.
> Complications could be that I could lose my voice. ..get a clot or the fuse could not take. .in which case they would go into the back of the neck and try to fuse. ...
> I have to stay over night. And I might have to wear a neck brace. .I can't stand anything on my throat so this is going to be very very very. ....very hard for me.


Sounds nasty but we will all be there with you. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> You probably won't be able to see this outside of Sussex. but, If you want to know what I was doing yesterday, watch this.
> 
> http://www.worthingherald.co.uk/news/video-commemoration-to-mark-75th-anniversary-of-fall-of-singapore-1-7823699
> 
> The actual wreath laying, outside in the rain, is on my facebook page.


Thank you Janet, my uncle was one of the first POWs to die on the Burma railway. He was buried where he died in a clearing in the jungle. Many years later he was reburied in the large war cementary in Singapore.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

linkan said:


> No need to excuse. . It's the neck but it's from the shoulder injury ...if that makes sense.
> 2 ruptured discs and a pretty bad bone spur.
> So they go in the right side of the neck. ... replace the discs remove the spur and then fuse the neck.
> Complications could be that I could lose my voice. ..get a clot or the fuse could not take. .in which case they would go into the back of the neck and try to fuse. ...
> I have to stay over night. And I might have to wear a neck brace. .I can't stand anything on my throat so this is going to be very very very. ....very hard for me.


Surrounding you with love and hugs xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

My latest brooch....


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> My latest brooch....


Very purpley, is that Bentley personified. xx :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Very purpley, is that Bentley personified. xx :sm24: :sm24:


Yes it is. It's a bit out of focus xx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> My latest brooch....


Wow!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Guess what, I've got a hiatus hernia too. xxxx :sm16: :sm16:


I used to have one and one day I realized I wasn't hurting anymore....


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hope you have a pleasant journey and a lovely visit!!!! xxxx


It was a great trip and a wonderful visit! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Has anyone been watching The Crown on TV? It is a Netflix programme and I have just started watching it through a blog that someone on the main forum passed on some time ago. I am loving it, it is really good, great acting and, assuming it is based on fact, very interesting to see what went on among the royal family out of the public eye!! It's very good to knit baby clothes to!! xxx


I watched it on Netflix and loved it! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> How terrible, poor man. It just goes to show that however bad and annoying things are, there's always someone else worse off! xxxx


Isn't that the truth?!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Sounds nasty but we will all be there with you. xx


We will indeed! :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> My latest brooch....


That one's great, too! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you, Rebecca. xxxooo


You are stressed, arent you Pam? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm doing just fine thank you. The sun has suddenly got much hotter so we are spending more time in the shade and myself in the sea. Can't believe we leave next Tuesday.
> When do you have your endoscopy (I'm tempted to ask which end) but as it affects the intestines I think I can guess. Been there, done that. :sm12: :sm12: If they give you something called Picolax beforehand DO NOT move beyond three feet of a loo. You have been warned. Anyway looking forward to the end of April now. See you later. xxxx


The one you are guessing is a colonoscopy, endoscopy usually means the top end ...... unless it is used for either end, in your country!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> They are I love them!!! :sm09: :sm09:


Hahahahaha ....... I thought that you had made them for one of the kids, I must be tinkling of someone else. hahahahahaha


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I don't know why the sound would not work but it was great to see your smiling face!!!!


The sound didn't work for me either, so I am going to try and watch it again later, but I saw you Saxy, and you looked ery nice. The short bit of sound I did hear, your voice is beautifull and soft.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan said:


> No need to excuse. . It's the neck but it's from the shoulder injury ...if that makes sense.
> 2 ruptured discs and a pretty bad bone spur.
> So they go in the right side of the neck. ... replace the discs remove the spur and then fuse the neck.
> Complications could be that I could lose my voice. ..get a clot or the fuse could not take. .in which case they would go into the back of the neck and try to fuse. ...
> I have to stay over night. And I might have to wear a neck brace. .I can't stand anything on my throat so this is going to be very very very. ....very hard for me.


There might be a neck brace that only has the frame at the top and the bottom of the brace, and nothing actually touching your neck.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> My latest brooch....


This is beautiful xoxoxo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hahahahaha ....... I thought that you had made them for one of the kids, I must be tinkling of someone else. hahahahahaha


I did make Ava a white and pink pair now I am making a purple and white pair!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I did make Ava a white and pink pair now I am making a purple and white pair!


Aha .... they must be the pair that I was thinking of. ????????????


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a dry, bright and mild Surrey. Off to the Farnha Maltings this morning for their yarn exhibition, Unravelled. It is one of the best in the south of England and Mr P has told me to buy myself anything I want. Do you think I can get a weaving loom and an alpca in my friend's mini?

Lisa, love the socks. 

Happy Friday everyone. xxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good mrning it looks like Spring. Its beautiful outside. Might go out for coffee later. Enjoy your day. whateve you are doing.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

linkan said:


> No need to excuse. . It's the neck but it's from the shoulder injury ...if that makes sense.
> 2 ruptured discs and a pretty bad bone spur.
> So they go in the right side of the neck. ... replace the discs remove the spur and then fuse the neck.
> Complications could be that I could lose my voice. ..get a clot or the fuse could not take. .in which case they would go into the back of the neck and try to fuse. ...
> I have to stay over night. And I might have to wear a neck brace. .I can't stand anything on my throat so this is going to be very very very. ....very hard for me.


You have more than your share of ill health love. Im here for you. x


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> My latest brooch....


Its gorgeous purple.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> The one you are guessing is a colonoscopy, endoscopy usually means the top end ...... unless it is used for either end, in your country!


I thought the endoscope was an instrument use to examine many internal areas of the body. Of course a different scope would be used for upper or lower examination.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a dry, bright and mild Surrey. Off to the Farnha Maltings this morning for their yarn exhibition, Unravelled. It is one of the best in the south of England and Mr P has told me to buy myself anything I want. Do you think I can get a weaving loom and an alpca in my friend's mini?
> 
> Lisa, love the socks.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. xxxx


Morning. Did he stipulate that everything you bought had to fit in the van? You might consider having somethings delivered. :sm09:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good mrning it looks like Spring. Its beautiful outside. Might go out for coffee later. Enjoy your day. whateve you are doing.


Morning. It is feeling more like spring here also. I am loving it. Hope you enjoy your day.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> My latest brooch....


Being crafty is a good thing. You are very good at crafting as this brooch shows.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone. Had a busy week. Yesterday we went to Whitstable. My youngest DD was meeting up with the girls she went to uni with. Another friend of theirs has bought a pub down there so we all went. It was a great pub which has been renovated by them. We were treated very well. We bought our own sandwiches but we're given lots of nibbles & cakes. They then all went to the beach and our little one had his first walk on the beach & threw stones in the sea. Today I have been working, it was really quiet. This afternoon it was knitting group, have been knitting little chicks all day to sell in the shop. Hope you all have a good evening.


Sounds like a lovely way to spend the day.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> NO?!!!! What test is that then. sounds horrible!! xx Oh, I think I've got it! Poor you, be brave!! xxxxx


It took me a bit to figure it out. The bit about the pancake made the light come on in my brain.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Littlr bird came home 5pm today....She was visited 3 times by a friend....We think it might hve been her boyfriend. He was dying to get in the house but she wasnt having anything to do with that. She pretended to be asleep. As soon as she was left alone she preened herself and settled down like a good little bird. ALSO....we have seen a bird go into one of the other houses tonight, but we havent got a camera in it. Anyway as it was getting dark it went straight in and we havent seen it come back out.


Either she used him and then is finished with him or they had a lovers spat.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:19 am EST and -10'C (14'F). I woke up with a headache, that should have been a sign. I had a messy nosebleed after that. But I'm all cleaned up now.
I have put out milk for the outside kitties 3 times now. I keep trying to give milk to Orange kitty, our oldest outdoor stray, and No-nek, keeps popping out of the box on the porch and drinking the milk. I have 2 bowls going at the moment and they finally are both drinking.
And life sucks sometimes. It's a significant birthday for mum this year. I tried to get DB and DSister to commit to something, but that didn't happen, so I tried setting up a vacation to the east coast for her on my own. But Stuart doesn't want to travel anymore, her friend Christina just had 2 minor heart issues and isn't travelling, and my DSsister says she can't go because they are selling their house. Now I have to plan something else.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning. It is feeling more like spring here also. I am loving it. Hope you enjoy your day.


Send some this way. The poor birds are all fluffed up on the branches, trying to stay warm.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> I thought the endoscope was an instrument use to examine many internal areas of the body. Of course a different scope would be used for upper or lower examination.


One would hope. 
A bunch of those scopes were just stolen from a hospital in Toronto. The police figure they will be sold on the black market overseas.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a dry, bright and mild Surrey. Off to the Farnha Maltings this morning for their yarn exhibition, Unravelled. It is one of the best in the south of England and Mr P has told me to buy myself anything I want. Do you think I can get a weaving loom and an alpca in my friend's mini?
> 
> Lisa, love the socks.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. xxxx


If you try, I'm sure you will.
I'd love someone to tell me to buy anything that I want. I keep getting told that I have too much. I don't, it's for my retirement knitting. I just have a storage deficiency.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> My latest brooch....


Beautiful. I like the little dangle at the bottom.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> No need to excuse. . It's the neck but it's from the shoulder injury ...if that makes sense.
> 2 ruptured discs and a pretty bad bone spur.
> So they go in the right side of the neck. ... replace the discs remove the spur and then fuse the neck.
> Complications could be that I could lose my voice. ..get a clot or the fuse could not take. .in which case they would go into the back of the neck and try to fuse. ...
> I have to stay over night. And I might have to wear a neck brace. .I can't stand anything on my throat so this is going to be very very very. ....very hard for me.


No it doesn't make sense. You have too many health issues and it's someone elses turn.
I'm with you on the neck brace. My neck is too short to have anything sit comfortably around my neck. Even if Judi idea of a top and bottom brace was used. As long as something is at the front of my neck I fuss with it.
You should see me try to wear a turtleneck. I end up stretching them out of shape until they resemble a cowl neck.
I wish you the best outcome possible, Angela.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'm going to run now.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Barn-dweller said:


> Guess what, I've got a hiatus hernia too. xxxx :sm16: :sm16:


Kaz & I have one too, not much fun are they?


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Littlr bird came home 5pm today....She was visited 3 times by a friend....We think it might hve been her boyfriend. He was dying to get in the house but she wasnt having anything to do with that. She pretended to be asleep. As soon as she was left alone she preened herself and settled down like a good little bird. ALSO....we have seen a bird go into one of the other houses tonight, but we havent got a camera in it. Anyway as it was getting dark it went straight in and we havent seen it come back out.


I would love to be seeing that, can't wait for your Grand-chicks!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

linkan said:


> No need to excuse. . It's the neck but it's from the shoulder injury ...if that makes sense.
> 2 ruptured discs and a pretty bad bone spur.
> So they go in the right side of the neck. ... replace the discs remove the spur and then fuse the neck.
> Complications could be that I could lose my voice. ..get a clot or the fuse could not take. .in which case they would go into the back of the neck and try to fuse. ...
> I have to stay over night. And I might have to wear a neck brace. .I can't stand anything on my throat so this is going to be very very very. ....very hard for me.


That doesn't sound much fun, hope you get it sorted out soon & you loose your pain. Xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> My latest brooch....


That's beautiful & such a colour for you to choose! I wish I had your talent. Xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> I watched it on Netflix and loved it! :sm24: xxxooo


I have watched all that series, I really enjoyed it too. Did you see the film about the Queen & her sister out in London at the end of WWII. Can't remember the name but it's on .Netflix too, enjoyed that too.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a dry, bright and mild Surrey. Off to the Farnha Maltings this morning for their yarn exhibition, Unravelled. It is one of the best in the south of England and Mr P has told me to buy myself anything I want. Do you think I can get a weaving loom and an alpca in my friend's mini?
> 
> Lisa, love the socks.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. xxxx


Hope you have fun, don't forget they might deliver?


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:19 am EST and -10'C (14'F). I woke up with a headache, that should have been a sign. I had a messy nosebleed after that. But I'm all cleaned up now.
> I have put out milk for the outside kitties 3 times now. I keep trying to give milk to Orange kitty, our oldest outdoor stray, and No-nek, keeps popping out of the box on the porch and drinking the milk. I have 2 bowls going at the moment and they finally are both drinking.
> And life sucks sometimes. It's a significant birthday for mum this year. I tried to get DB and DSister to commit to something, but that didn't happen, so I tried setting up a vacation to the east coast for her on my own. But Stuart doesn't want to travel anymore, her friend Christina just had 2 minor heart issues and isn't travelling, and my DSsister says she can't go because they are selling their house. Now I have to plan something else.


Take her somewhere, just the 2 of you maybe an option?


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Morning all, it's a lovely sunny & bright morning here. Staying in today with my Oscar who has decided he doesn't like having a baby brother! I offered to have the baby so O could have mummy time but he wants me! His cousins are coming down later so I'm making the most of a quiet house until they all start having too much fun. All the boys are full of colds, hope they don't leave them behind for us! Have a good day hugs to you all. X


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Sounds nasty but we will all be there with you. xx


Awww thank you????


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Surrounding you with love and hugs xx


Xoxoxo????


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> My latest brooch....


I absolutely love it, your so talented ! 
These would be awesome for the fiber festivals here. People would just snatch em up.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Xiang said:


> There might be a neck brace that only has the frame at the top and the bottom of the brace, and nothing actually touching your neck.


Hopefully I won't have to wear one at all. .. even that would bother me. I had a hard time with the strap from the sling with all the shoulder surgerys .. I would put pillows under it and off it came.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a dry, bright and mild Surrey. Off to the Farnha Maltings this morning for their yarn exhibition, Unravelled. It is one of the best in the south of England and Mr P has told me to buy myself anything I want. Do you think I can get a weaving loom and an alpca in my friend's mini?
> 
> Lisa, love the socks.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. xxxx


Now that makes me smile. ..
Numerous times Lisa and I would be driving and see something. .. it could be a tiny car or a piece of art work .
And the first thing we say is. .. " that'll fit in the back " ! 
So funny. ..... so yes, yes it will fit in the back.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> You have more than your share of ill health love. Im here for you. x


Love you????????


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> No it doesn't make sense. You have too many health issues and it's someone elses turn.
> I'm with you on the neck brace. My neck is too short to have anything sit comfortably around my neck. Even if Judi idea of a top and bottom brace was used. As long as something is at the front of my neck I fuss with it.
> You should see me try to wear a turtleneck. I end up stretching them out of shape until they resemble a cowl neck.
> I wish you the best outcome possible, Angela.


Thanks nitzi, If it comes down to one of us , I'll take it rather than any one of you . 
I do not even own turtle necks ! Even cowl necks are iffy lol .
I love ya my nitzi ! I still find it amazing that we are all so like minded and found each other all over the world from right here on kp . I love it.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> That doesn't sound much fun, hope you get it sorted out soon & you loose your pain. Xx


Thanks , I'm not real excited either lol.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Well I'm getting my little sweet pea for a few hours again yay ! I gotta get play time in because there will be weeks that I won't be able to pick her up. ????


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Thanks for all the love gals !???? 
Feeling the love XOXOXOXO


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> You are stressed, arent you Pam? xoxoxo


A bit and trying really hard to not be. I'm trying to take a day at a time. I'm going to start working on getting stuff in our house that I don't need or use on a regular basis sorted and packed or given away or tossed. At least then I'll feel as though I'm doing something (and it will definitely need to be done at some point). If I do a little bit at a time, I'll feel like I'm making some progress. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a dry, bright and mild Surrey. Off to the Farnha Maltings this morning for their yarn exhibition, Unravelled. It is one of the best in the south of England and Mr P has told me to buy myself anything I want. Do you think I can get a weaving loom and an alpca in my friend's mini?
> 
> Lisa, love the socks.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. xxxx


Have a great time -- maybe a lap loom! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good mrning it looks like Spring. Its beautiful outside. Might go out for coffee later. Enjoy your day. whateve you are doing.


Good morning back to you (although it's mid-afternoon for you by now). We've got another day of sunshine and I'm off for my walk in about 45 minutes when it become daylight. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:19 am EST and -10'C (14'F). I woke up with a headache, that should have been a sign. I had a messy nosebleed after that. But I'm all cleaned up now.
> I have put out milk for the outside kitties 3 times now. I keep trying to give milk to Orange kitty, our oldest outdoor stray, and No-nek, keeps popping out of the box on the porch and drinking the milk. I have 2 bowls going at the moment and they finally are both drinking.
> And life sucks sometimes. It's a significant birthday for mum this year. I tried to get DB and DSister to commit to something, but that didn't happen, so I tried setting up a vacation to the east coast for her on my own. But Stuart doesn't want to travel anymore, her friend Christina just had 2 minor heart issues and isn't travelling, and my DSsister says she can't go because they are selling their house. Now I have to plan something else.


Oh, that's a lot of bother for you with no help from the family. I hope you can get it sorted out soon. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I have watched all that series, I really enjoyed it too. Did you see the film about the Queen & her sister out in London at the end of WWII. Can't remember the name but it's on .Netflix too, enjoyed that too.


I haven't watched it yet, but have it on my Netflix list. Will try to watch it soon. I love all those stories! xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> It took me a bit to figure it out. The bit about the pancake made the light come on in my brain.


Yeah that's the one you know starts with a m and ends with oooo.......my goodness! I survived barely! :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> A bit and trying really hard to not be. I'm trying to take a day at a time. I'm going to start working on getting stuff in our house that I don't need or use on a regular basis sorted and packed or given away or tossed. At least then I'll feel as though I'm doing something (and it will definitely need to be done at some point). If I do a little bit at a time, I'll feel like I'm making some progress. xxxooo


Sounds like a fantastic idea!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning back to you (although it's mid-afternoon for you by now). We've got another day of sunshine and I'm off for my walk in about 45 minutes when it become daylight. xxxooo


Let me know when you leave on your walk. I will meet you at the mailbox. :sm02:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Send some this way. The poor birds are all fluffed up on the branches, trying to stay warm.


Sounds like you finally got your winter, ours never got the memo it is 51F right now and supposed to be in the sixties today!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jinx said:


> Let me know when you leave on your walk. I will meet you at the mailbox. :sm02:


Give me about 10 minutes and I'm out the door! xxxooo


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Give me about 10 minutes and I'm out the door! xxxooo


See you soon. I am putting my shoes on. Might have to find a jacket. It is warm and the sun is shining, but better safe than frozen.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jinx said:


> See you soon. I am putting my shoes on. Might have to find a jacket. It is warm and the sun is shining, but better safe than frozen.


Definitely! We've got 47F here this morning, so it will be a warmer walk than I've been used to. xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> Now that makes me smile. ..
> Numerous times Lisa and I would be driving and see something. .. it could be a tiny car or a piece of art work .
> And the first thing we say is. .. " that'll fit in the back " !
> So funny. ..... so yes, yes it will fit in the back.


 :sm09:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Guess what, I've got a hiatus hernia too. xxxx :sm16: :sm16:


That's not funny but........ :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> No need to excuse. . It's the neck but it's from the shoulder injury ...if that makes sense.
> 2 ruptured discs and a pretty bad bone spur.
> So they go in the right side of the neck. ... replace the discs remove the spur and then fuse the neck.
> Complications could be that I could lose my voice. ..get a clot or the fuse could not take. .in which case they would go into the back of the neck and try to fuse. ...
> I have to stay over night. And I might have to wear a neck brace. .I can't stand anything on my throat so this is going to be very very very. ....very hard for me.


But we know you can do it, you are one tough lady and with all of us and your wonderful family urging you on, you're going to come through this with flying colours!! Love you girl!! xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> I got one of those too ! But they don't know yet if it's bad enough to need messing with. Sorry to hear you have one too!


I just take a daily pill for mine and forget all about it!! Just give me the drugs!!!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> My latest brooch....


Gorgeous and I love the puddy tat!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I used to have one and one day I realized I wasn't hurting anymore....


Wow, that was fortunate! The doc keeps telling me I could come off the meds but if I miss taking it in the morning, I know all about it by 2 pm!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I watched it on Netflix and loved it! :sm24: xxxooo


If you close your eyes, Claire Foy sounds _exactly_ like the Queen!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> The one you are guessing is a colonoscopy, endoscopy usually means the top end ...... unless it is used for either end, in your country!


No, that sounds like the top and bottom of the situation!!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a dry, bright and mild Surrey. Off to the Farnha Maltings this morning for their yarn exhibition, Unravelled. It is one of the best in the south of England and Mr P has told me to buy myself anything I want. Do you think I can get a weaving loom and an alpca in my friend's mini?
> 
> Lisa, love the socks.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. xxxx


Hope you had a great time and spent all Mr P's money!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> I thought the endoscope was an instrument use to examine many internal areas of the body. Of course a different scope would be used for upper or lower examination.


I jolly well hope so!!! I guess the 'end' part kind of says it's one end or the other!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:19 am EST and -10'C (14'F). I woke up with a headache, that should have been a sign. I had a messy nosebleed after that. But I'm all cleaned up now.
> I have put out milk for the outside kitties 3 times now. I keep trying to give milk to Orange kitty, our oldest outdoor stray, and No-nek, keeps popping out of the box on the porch and drinking the milk. I have 2 bowls going at the moment and they finally are both drinking.
> And life sucks sometimes. It's a significant birthday for mum this year. I tried to get DB and DSister to commit to something, but that didn't happen, so I tried setting up a vacation to the east coast for her on my own. But Stuart doesn't want to travel anymore, her friend Christina just had 2 minor heart issues and isn't travelling, and my DSsister says she can't go because they are selling their house. Now I have to plan something else.


Life is what happens when you are making other plans hun!! :sm22: :sm22: :sm09: xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I have watched all that series, I really enjoyed it too. Did you see the film about the Queen & her sister out in London at the end of WWII. Can't remember the name but it's on .Netflix too, enjoyed that too.


I shall look out for it, will see if I can find what it is called, I seem to remember seeing trailers for it last year. xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Oops, too much me there, sorry, this is my last comment - for now!

Jill and I went up to Camden Market today, it was just as mad as ever and filled with kids of all ages as it is the half-term school break in the UK. Had lunch in the Ice Wharf (AKA Wetherspoons) and then came back into London for a wander around the Strand. The weather was glorious and I carried my coat most of the way because it was too warm to wear it!!! xxxxxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

It is so gorgeous out here today at 70F love it


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Wow, that was fortunate! The doc keeps telling me I could come off the meds but if I miss taking it in the morning, I know all about it by 2 pm!!!


I think when I had the decompression on my back that it released the hernia also I don't know own for sure just guessing here,


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I think when I had the decompression on my back that it released the hernia also I don't know own for sure just guessing here,


 I was really enjoying the sun don't know where the "own" came from!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> If you close your eyes, Claire Foy sounds _exactly_ like the Queen!!! xxxx


I think she does a fantastic job as the Queen! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oops, too much me there, sorry, this is my last comment - for now!
> 
> Jill and I went up to Camden Market today, it was just as mad as ever and filled with kids of all ages as it is the half-term school break in the UK. Had lunch in the Ice Wharf (AKA Wetherspoons) and then came back into London for a wander around the Strand. The weather was glorious and I carried my coat most of the way because it was too warm to wear it!!! xxxxxx


Sounds like a wonderful day!!! We're having a day of glorious sunshine here today, too! It's awesome!!!! xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls. We are hoping to do a National Trust today. The weather looks promising.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. We are hoping to do a National Trust today. The weather looks promising.


Have a lovely day! It's abit cloudy here today but 9'C, so not too cold!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm off to my sister's 70th birthday bash today down in Basingstoke! Catch you all later, lots of love xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I'm off to my sister's 70th birthday bash today down in Basingstoke! Catch you all later, lots of love xxxxxxxxxx


Have a lovely time and I'll wave at you as you zoom by. xx

ps sorry forgot you're going by train, wavingas you go through Farnborough. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Have a lovely time and I'll wave at you as you zoom by. xx
> 
> ps sorry forgot you're going by train, wavingas you go through Farnborough. xx


 :sm24: xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a grey and mild Surrey. Might manage some shopping this morning.

Had a wonderful time yesterday, must have fondled thousands of pounds worth of yarn. Well I did exactly as I was told and spent lots of Mr P's money, as well as buying some gorgeous angora yarn I bought a lovely purple linen tunic, some silk yarn, a bobbin and some buttons. Also spent a lot of time talking to stall holders who were always happy to share their knowledge, some have now become friends and it was lovely to catch up.

Happy Sturday everyone. xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and mild Surrey. Might manage some shopping this morning.
> 
> Had a wonderful time yesterday, must have fondled thousands of pounds worth of yarn. Well I did exactly as I was told and spent lots of Mr P's money, as well as buying some gorgeous angora yarn I bought a lovely purple linen tunic, some silk yarn, a bobbin and some buttons. Also spent a lot of time talking to stall holders who were always happy to share their knowledge, some have now become friends and it was lovely to catch up.
> 
> Happy Sturday everyone. xx


Morning. Sounds like a perfectly lovely day.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I'm off to my sister's 70th birthday bash today down in Basingstoke! Catch you all later, lots of love xxxxxxxxxx


Party hearty. Drink a toast or two to celebrate the ocassion.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning everyone. The weather has been perfectly lovely. Yesterday I spent a small amount of time clearing the dried leaves off my small flower bed. It is great to see the shoots poke their lovely heads out of the ground. A sign of the beauty to come.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning everyone. The weather has been perfectly lovely. Yesterday I spent a small amount of time clearing the dried leaves off my small flower bed. It is great to see the shoots poke their lovely heads out of the ground. A sign of the beauty to come.


I love that feeling. Getting all my snowdrops and crocus coming up in the garden. Xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and mild Surrey. Might manage some shopping this morning.
> 
> Had a wonderful time yesterday, must have fondled thousands of pounds worth of yarn. Well I did exactly as I was told and spent lots of Mr P's money, as well as buying some gorgeous angora yarn I bought a lovely purple linen tunic, some silk yarn, a bobbin and some buttons. Also spent a lot of time talking to stall holders who were always happy to share their knowledge, some have now become friends and it was lovely to catch up.
> 
> Happy Sturday everyone. xx


Sounds wonderful, well done!! Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning all, I've not been on much lately too busy trying to spread some sunshine to you all. It's been sweltering here and have been trying to absorb as much warmth as I can ready to bring some home. Life goes on here at a very slow pace in this heat, the sea is getting used a lot. Off to the beach soon, will catch up again later, have a good day one and all. xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I'm off to my sister's 70th birthday bash today down in Basingstoke! Catch you all later, lots of love xxxxxxxxxx


Have a great time!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and mild Surrey. Might manage some shopping this morning.
> 
> Had a wonderful time yesterday, must have fondled thousands of pounds worth of yarn. Well I did exactly as I was told and spent lots of Mr P's money, as well as buying some gorgeous angora yarn I bought a lovely purple linen tunic, some silk yarn, a bobbin and some buttons. Also spent a lot of time talking to stall holders who were always happy to share their knowledge, some have now become friends and it was lovely to catch up.
> 
> Happy Sturday everyone. xx


That sounds like a wonderful day out yesterday! xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

linkan said:


> Eye doc said I have cataracts but they are still small so not going to mess with them yet. And he told me to wear readers to read and that everything else is fine.
> Now if I get as good a result from the neuro surgeon today I will be a happy camper.
> June I'm sorry to hear ds had to go through that biopsy. . I will cross everything I can hoping that's where it ends and that he is cleared.
> And as I mentioned before I can be bendy if forced to lol ! Tell him not to make me have to do the splits again okay? !!


That's a coincidence. I went to the optician yesterday. I don't need new glasses, but I was a bit shocked to be told I need a cataract op in my right eye now.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> That's a coincidence. I went to the optician yesterday. I don't need new glasses, but I was a bit shocked to be told I need a cataract op in my right eye now.


It is a very easy and effective op. Sending you luv n hugs xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I've just said I liked your hair, have you had it cut short again?


Yes, shorter than it has been since I left the army! Very short and I love it. I'll try and get a photo, but it will stay like it until we meet in April.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

In my garden....


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I don't know why the sound would not work but it was great to see your smiling face!!!!


The sound was useless, so was left off. It's on in my Facebook page.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

linkan said:


> No need to excuse. . It's the neck but it's from the shoulder injury ...if that makes sense.
> 2 ruptured discs and a pretty bad bone spur.
> So they go in the right side of the neck. ... replace the discs remove the spur and then fuse the neck.
> Complications could be that I could lose my voice. ..get a clot or the fuse could not take. .in which case they would go into the back of the neck and try to fuse. ...
> I have to stay over night. And I might have to wear a neck brace. .I can't stand anything on my throat so this is going to be very very very. ....very hard for me.


Linky that sounds awful. When is it likely to be happening.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you Janet, my uncle was one of the first POWs to die on the Burma railway. He was buried where he died in a clearing in the jungle. Many years later he was reburied in the large war cementary in Singapore.


They would have had a large service on Wednesday. I'm still cross that it was seemingly brushed under the carpet here, at least in the south.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Yes it is. It's a bit out of focus xx


It looks good though.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> The sound didn't work for me either, so I am going to try and watch it again later, but I saw you Saxy, and you looked ery nice. The short bit of sound I did hear, your voice is beautifull and soft.


That is the problem. I am always being told I'm too quiet for public speaking.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a dry, bright and mild Surrey. Off to the Farnha Maltings this morning for their yarn exhibition, Unravelled. It is one of the best in the south of England and Mr P has told me to buy myself anything I want. Do you think I can get a weaving loom and an alpca in my friend's mini?
> 
> Lisa, love the socks.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. xxxx


I'm sure the alpaca won't mind sitting on the loom.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good mrning it looks like Spring. Its beautiful outside. Might go out for coffee later. Enjoy your day. whateve you are doing.


Yep, it's another lovely spring day. I shall go and admire the crocuses in the park again.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Yep, it's another lovely spring day. I shall go and admire the crocuses in the park again.


Sounds lovely xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all, I've not been on much lately too busy trying to spread some sunshine to you all. It's been sweltering here and have been trying to absorb as much warmth as I can ready to bring some home. Life goes on here at a very slow pace in this heat, the sea is getting used a lot. Off to the beach soon, will catch up again later, have a good day one and all. xx


Morning. Thanks for sharing the sunshine. I appreciate it.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> That's a coincidence. I went to the optician yesterday. I don't need new glasses, but I was a bit shocked to be told I need a cataract op in my right eye now.


In a way that is a good thing. If you were shocked I assumed it was not bothering you. Some people have a terrible time before they are ready for surgery.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and mild Surrey. Might manage some shopping this morning.
> 
> Had a wonderful time yesterday, must have fondled thousands of pounds worth of yarn. Well I did exactly as I was told and spent lots of Mr P's money, as well as buying some gorgeous angora yarn I bought a lovely purple linen tunic, some silk yarn, a bobbin and some buttons. Also spent a lot of time talking to stall holders who were always happy to share their knowledge, some have now become friends and it was lovely to catch up.
> 
> Happy Sturday everyone. xx


What a lovely day you had. I'm glad you spent lots of Mr P's money.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> It is a very easy and effective op. Sending you luv n hugs xxxx


It'll be a while yet. My brother had both done. I stayed with him for a couple of days when each were done.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Sounds lovely xx


I'm quite enjoying my walks each day. I haven't lost much weight though.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

jinx said:


> In a way that is a good thing. If you were shocked I assumed it was not bothering you. Some people have a terrible time before they are ready for surgery.


I thought it was my tablets! I see from my notes that the surgery is harder if you take doxazosin. That's a bummer, 'cos I do. And stopping won't help.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> In my garden....


Spring has sprung. xx :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

At thre risk of sounding bored I'm going to tell you how we have been laughing at little bird..The last 2 nights her little friend has been coming with her. He tries so hard to join her but just doesnt do it. I think hes after something. Now this is true...honestly.. He tries over and over to join her and while hes sticking his head through the bird hole she rolls up like a fluffy ball, then he goes away and she comes to life. preens, looks for him, and flaps her wings. I dont know if this is some kind of ritual. Anyway, he comes back and she pretends shes asleep. You have to see it to believe it. The middle bird house is taken also.

We went to Nunnington Hall today in Yorkshire. Its an NT (national trust). We had tea and scones then walked round the house. I enjoyed it.

Hope youve all had a good day.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> At thre risk of sounding bored I'm going to tell you how we have been laughing at little bird..The last 2 nights her little friend has been coming with her. He tries so hard to join her but just doesnt do it. I think hes after something. Now this is true...honestly.. He tries over and over to join her and while hes sticking his head through the bird hole she rolls up like a fluffy ball, then he goes away and she comes to life. preens, looks for him, and flaps her wings. I dont know if this is some kind of ritual. Anyway, he comes back and she pretends shes asleep. You have to see it to believe it. The middle bird house is taken also.
> 
> We went to Nunnington Hall today in Yorkshire. Its an NT (national trust). We had tea and scones then walked round the house. I enjoyed it.
> 
> Hope youve all had a good day.


I would enjoy watching all their shenanigans as well. She sounds so cute.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> It is a very easy and effective op. Sending you luv n hugs xxxx


And from me, you will be amazed at the difference in your eyesight! Xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> In my garden....


Saw lots of these at Basingstoke station today, they were a welcome sight, we don't have any out at home yet!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Had a lovely meal and my BIL paid for it all!! Was really nice to be with all the family for the day!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Had a lovely meal and my BIL paid for it all!! Was really nice to be with all the family for the day!!


What a great photo!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Had a lovely meal and my BIL paid for it all!! Was really nice to be with all the family for the day!!


What a gorgeous photo xxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> At thre risk of sounding bored I'm going to tell you how we have been laughing at little bird..The last 2 nights her little friend has been coming with her. He tries so hard to join her but just doesnt do it. I think hes after something. Now this is true...honestly.. He tries over and over to join her and while hes sticking his head through the bird hole she rolls up like a fluffy ball, then he goes away and she comes to life. preens, looks for him, and flaps her wings. I dont know if this is some kind of ritual. Anyway, he comes back and she pretends shes asleep. You have to see it to believe it. The middle bird house is taken also.
> 
> We went to Nunnington Hall today in Yorkshire. Its an NT (national trust). We had tea and scones then walked round the house. I enjoyed it.
> 
> Hope youve all had a good day.


Loving hearing about the birds. She's really playing hard to get, maybe she has a headache...


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Had a lovely meal and my BIL paid for it all!! Was really nice to be with all the family for the day!!


An amazing picture


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> At thre risk of sounding bored I'm going to tell you how we have been laughing at little bird..The last 2 nights her little friend has been coming with her. He tries so hard to join her but just doesnt do it. I think hes after something. Now this is true...honestly.. He tries over and over to join her and while hes sticking his head through the bird hole she rolls up like a fluffy ball, then he goes away and she comes to life. preens, looks for him, and flaps her wings. I dont know if this is some kind of ritual. Anyway, he comes back and she pretends shes asleep. You have to see it to believe it. The middle bird house is taken also.
> 
> We went to Nunnington Hall today in Yorkshire. Its an NT (national trust). We had tea and scones then walked round the house. I enjoyed it.
> 
> Hope youve all had a good day.


She's obviously playing hard to get, he'll just have to try harder. xx 
:sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Had a lovely meal and my BIL paid for it all!! Was really nice to be with all the family for the day!!


Presumably your sister you look alike and even dress in similar styles. xxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I thought it was my tablets! I see from my notes that the surgery is harder if you take doxazosin. That's a bummer, 'cos I do. And stopping won't help.


Oh, I see. Every medication has so many side effects that sometimes the treatment is worse than the problem. I hear nothing about good things from people that have the procedure.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Had a lovely meal and my BIL paid for it all!! Was really nice to be with all the family for the day!!


That picture deserves a frame. By the way what do you have in your hand behind your back?


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and mild Surrey. Might manage some shopping this morning.
> 
> Had a wonderful time yesterday, must have fondled thousands of pounds worth of yarn. Well I did exactly as I was told and spent lots of Mr P's money, as well as buying some gorgeous angora yarn I bought a lovely purple linen tunic, some silk yarn, a bobbin and some buttons. Also spent a lot of time talking to stall holders who were always happy to share their knowledge, some have now become friends and it was lovely to catch up.
> 
> Happy Sturday everyone. xx


Sounds like a fun day, glad you had fun.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> It'll be a while yet. My brother had both done. I stayed with him for a couple of days when each were done.


I've had both mine down & never regretted it. It's such a quick procedure now, not like when my dad had his done in the 1970s. He was in hospital for a couple of weeks, in the dark & lying down all the time. I was in & out in less than 2 hours. Good luck when you do have it done. Xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> At thre risk of sounding bored I'm going to tell you how we have been laughing at little bird..The last 2 nights her little friend has been coming with her. He tries so hard to join her but just doesnt do it. I think hes after something. Now this is true...honestly.. He tries over and over to join her and while hes sticking his head through the bird hole she rolls up like a fluffy ball, then he goes away and she comes to life. preens, looks for him, and flaps her wings. I dont know if this is some kind of ritual. Anyway, he comes back and she pretends shes asleep. You have to see it to believe it. The middle bird house is taken also.
> 
> We went to Nunnington Hall today in Yorkshire. Its an NT (national trust). We had tea and scones then walked round the house. I enjoyed it.
> 
> Hope youve all had a good day.


What a lovely day & I'm enjoying 'bird watch'


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Had a lovely meal and my BIL paid for it all!! Was really nice to be with all the family for the day!!


Great photo of the pair of you. Hope your sis enjoyed her day.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi everyone. Not done much today except finish off loads of twiddlemuffs, they seem to be taking over my sitting room. Had Little O all day, he had a very nice day just quietly playing without his little bro, which he enjoyed. I'm off to bed now, night night hugs to you all.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> What a great photo!


I agree. Two beautiful sisters. :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Some of the spring birds are back already, even though there is still snow on the ground. There is a lot of singing in the backyard around the feeders.
> We have pink and grey mourning doves around here. They are one of the few birds that can run into closed windows, pick themselves up and fly off again. Unfortunately, the last bird that ran into our family room windows, flew away straight into the talons of a huge red-tailed hawk.


Poor bird...when I was about 8 years old my dad found a canary with a broken leg he somehow splinted it and we had it as a pet. He didn't Sind so must have been male. We had a dog who would say yaw if we asked a question like are you a good dog? Yaw. Like a yawn.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm having aN awful time since Wednesday.During the night I started coughing a dry cough and felt my heart beating fast. Doctor said I should go to the heart doctor who wasn't I n but had a replacement. He put me on blood thinner and meds for high blood pressure. Other doctor gave me pill to stop cough and thermaflu. I've been so sick. If arterial,fibulation doesn't stop he might need to shock my heart to restore the rhythem which scares me. Blood thinner also scares me. Son has the cough and all. I think we got it from the sick lady at the eyeglass store. My chest has a crackling sound. Not been hungry and slept a lot maybe due to codein in the cough pill. Friend is going to get a heating pad and some things I need. Also her turkey soup.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Had a lovely meal and my BIL paid for it all!! Was really nice to be with all the family for the day!!


You both are beautiful. Love your outfits.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

I may as well wait to read another day because I think I have a fever and can't comprehend what I'm reading. My nose is soar and I'm fuLl of yuk. Have I complained enough?


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Well I took all the kids bowling tonight and the drive was horrible rainy and foggy!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> No it doesn't make sense. You have too many health issues and it's someone elses turn.
> I'm with you on the neck brace. My neck is too short to have anything sit comfortably around my neck. Even if Judi idea of a top and bottom brace was used. As long as something is at the front of my neck I fuss with it.
> You should see me try to wear a turtleneck. I end up stretching them out of shape until they resemble a cowl neck.
> I wish you the best outcome possible, Angela.


I have never actually had a neck brace on, but I do know what you mean ...... even with a necklace, when I was able to wear them, I always wore one, where the pendant on it, sat about 2" from my neck, otherwise I feel like I am being choked. Clothing is the same, if it is touching my neck .... it doesn't get worn! But what I meant by the brace was that perhaps there is one that has most of the brace, that will hold it securely, but have an open front, and just a chin support, and the frame on the shoulders. I don't have a picture of the design, and I don't think my description is good enough for anyone else to visualise it; and there probably is nothing like it, anyway! ????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> A bit and trying really hard to not be. I'm trying to take a day at a time. I'm going to start working on getting stuff in our house that I don't need or use on a regular basis sorted and packed or given away or tossed. At least then I'll feel as though I'm doing something (and it will definitely need to be done at some point). If I do a little bit at a time, I'll feel like I'm making some progress. xxxooo


I am sending some destressing energies to you, I hope you get some relief, I sometimes wish I would be relocated, but then I remember all of the stuff I would have to go through, while sorting out what I would keep. My heart is with you. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jinx said:


> I thought the endoscope was an instrument use to examine many internal areas of the body. Of course a different scope would be used for upper or lower examination.


Yes the endoscope is the instrument, but there are definitely different attachments used for either examination. .... but the Endoscopy is an examination of the upper end of the digestive track; and the Colonoscopy is the examination of the lower end of the digestive track. ???? Now I will try and not do this medical stuff any more, I really do have other interests, apart from Biology, and the different tests that are carried out. ????????????


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I'm having aN awful time since Wednesday.During the night I started coughing a dry cough and felt my heart beating fast. Doctor said I should go to the heart doctor who wasn't I n but had a replacement. He put me on blood thinner and meds for high blood pressure. Other doctor gave me pill to stop cough and thermaflu. I've been so sick. If arterial,fibulation doesn't stop he might need to shock my heart to restore the rhythem which scares me. Blood thinner also scares me. Son has the cough and all. I think we got it from the sick lady at the eyeglass store. My chest has a crackling sound. Not been hungry and slept a lot maybe due to codein in the cough pill. Friend is going to get a heating pad and some things I need. Also her turkey soup.


Sending you lots of love and healing hugs xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls its so sunny it must e spring.What a lovely day. Ive no plans today so hope you all have a good day.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I'm having aN awful time since Wednesday.During the night I started coughing a dry cough and felt my heart beating fast. Doctor said I should go to the heart doctor who wasn't I n but had a replacement. He put me on blood thinner and meds for high blood pressure. Other doctor gave me pill to stop cough and thermaflu. I've been so sick. If arterial,fibulation doesn't stop he might need to shock my heart to restore the rhythem which scares me. Blood thinner also scares me. Son has the cough and all. I think we got it from the sick lady at the eyeglass store. My chest has a crackling sound. Not been hungry and slept a lot maybe due to codein in the cough pill. Friend is going to get a heating pad and some things I need. Also her turkey soup.


We are here if you need us. /try not to worry too much.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morningfrom a cloudy but mild Surrey. The flowers are poppiing up everywhere in the garden. Last night I wove some of my purchases from Friday. It's banana fibre yarn and recycled silk. Don't think I would like to knit with it as it does break easily but was fun to weave with.

Not much planned for today although I might have to have a look at the new crochet pattern I bought.

Happy Sunday xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

jollypolly said:


> I'm having aN awful time since Wednesday.During the night I started coughing a dry cough and felt my heart beating fast. Doctor said I should go to the heart doctor who wasn't I n but had a replacement. He put me on blood thinner and meds for high blood pressure. Other doctor gave me pill to stop cough and thermaflu. I've been so sick. If arterial,fibulation doesn't stop he might need to shock my heart to restore the rhythem which scares me. Blood thinner also scares me. Son has the cough and all. I think we got it from the sick lady at the eyeglass store. My chest has a crackling sound. Not been hungry and slept a lot maybe due to codein in the cough pill. Friend is going to get a heating pad and some things I need. Also her turkey soup.


hope you soon feel better, I'm sure the turkey soup will help, very comforting. X


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morningfrom a cloudy but mild Surrey. The flowers are poppiing up everywhere in the garden. Last night I wove some of my purchases from Friday. It's banana fibre yarn and recycled silk. Don't think I would like to knit with it as it does break easily but was fun to weave with.
> 
> Not much planned for today although I might have to have a look at the new crochet pattern I bought.
> 
> Happy Sunday xx


That's very pretty, the combination of the colours is beautiful. X


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Presumably your sister you look alike and even dress in similar styles. xxxx


We couldn't have looked less alike when we were young but seem to have turned into each other!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> That picture deserves a frame. By the way what do you have in your hand behind your back?


Only our arms around each other but there's so much of us, you can't see that!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I agree. Two beautiful sisters. :sm24: xxxooo


Thank you! xxxxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I may as well wait to read another day because I think I have a fever and can't comprehend what I'm reading. My nose is soar and I'm fuLl of yuk. Have I complained enough?


No. You sound like you are feeling awful. Hope sharing your story with us is somewhat helpful. Just do not share the germs. Sorry you are feeling so awful. Great you have a friend to help you out.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morningfrom a cloudy but mild Surrey. The flowers are poppiing up everywhere in the garden. Last night I wove some of my purchases from Friday. It's banana fibre yarn and recycled silk. Don't think I would like to knit with it as it does break easily but was fun to weave with.
> 
> Not much planned for today although I might have to have a look at the new crochet pattern I bought.
> 
> Happy Sunday xx


Morning. I am waiting for my flowers to pop up. Until they do I will enjoy the picture you shared with us. Interesting content in your beautiful yarn.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I'm having aN awful time since Wednesday.During the night I started coughing a dry cough and felt my heart beating fast. Doctor said I should go to the heart doctor who wasn't I n but had a replacement. He put me on blood thinner and meds for high blood pressure. Other doctor gave me pill to stop cough and thermaflu. I've been so sick. If arterial,fibulation doesn't stop he might need to shock my heart to restore the rhythem which scares me. Blood thinner also scares me. Son has the cough and all. I think we got it from the sick lady at the eyeglass store. My chest has a crackling sound. Not been hungry and slept a lot maybe due to codein in the cough pill. Friend is going to get a heating pad and some things I need. Also her turkey soup.


Oh bless you, you are on the same meds as me now for the fast heartbeat!! Feel better very soon dear, will be thinking of youxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> You both are beautiful. Love your outfits.


Thanks Polly!! Mine came from from Ebay in China, very cheap, my sister's started off at £169 but was reduced three times in the sale, she got it for £35 but I beat that!! xxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> We couldn't have looked less alike when we were young but seem to have turned into each other!!!


The same thing happened with one of my sisters. Last week I got several inches of hair cut off. Later in the day I caught my reflection in a mirror and saw my sister. It seems now that my hair is the same length and color as hers we do resemble each other.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Yes the endoscope is the instrument, but there are definitely different attachments used for either examination. .... but the Endoscopy is an examination of the upper end of the digestive track; and the Colonoscopy is the examination of the lower end of the digestive track. ???? Now I will try and not do this medical stuff any more, I really do have other interests, apart from Biology, and the different tests that are carried out. ????????????


You were obviously born to it Judi!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls its so sunny it must e spring.What a lovely day. Ive no plans today so hope you all have a good day.


Quite nice here today, defo a feeling of Spring, at last!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morningfrom a cloudy but mild Surrey. The flowers are poppiing up everywhere in the garden. Last night I wove some of my purchases from Friday. It's banana fibre yarn and recycled silk. Don't think I would like to knit with it as it does break easily but was fun to weave with.
> 
> Not much planned for today although I might have to have a look at the new crochet pattern I bought.
> 
> Happy Sunday xx


That came out really well, lovely colours and would make a nice purse!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

It's taken me all morning to find this picture but this is Shirley and I in 1957!! We looked nothing alike then, she was much taller and skinny - and I wasn't!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That came out really well, lovely colours and would make a nice purse!! xxxx


I thought that too xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It's taken me all morning to find this picture but this is Shirley and I in 1957!! We looked nothing alike then, she was much taller and skinny - and I wasn't!!


What a beautiful picture. Brings a big grin to my face. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> It's taken me all morning to find this picture but this is Shirley and I in 1957!! We looked nothing alike then, she was much taller and skinny - and I wasn't!!


Lovely picture. Love the bows, brings back memories!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I am sending some destressing energies to you, I hope you get some relief, I sometimes wish I would be relocated, but then I remember all of the stuff I would have to go through, while sorting out what I would keep. My heart is with you. xoxoxo


Thank you. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Sending you lots of love and healing hugs xx


Me, too, Polly! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morningfrom a cloudy but mild Surrey. The flowers are poppiing up everywhere in the garden. Last night I wove some of my purchases from Friday. It's banana fibre yarn and recycled silk. Don't think I would like to knit with it as it does break easily but was fun to weave with.
> 
> Not much planned for today although I might have to have a look at the new crochet pattern I bought.
> 
> Happy Sunday xx


That's lovely! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It's taken me all morning to find this picture but this is Shirley and I in 1957!! We looked nothing alike then, she was much taller and skinny - and I wasn't!!


Another great photo! xxxooo


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh, what a beautiful weather we have been having. Warm temperatures with sunshine makes me want to dance and sing.
I was desperate this a.m. I was seriously thinking of getting out my sock yarn and sock patterns. I do not like knitting socks.
I could not come up with an idea what else to make. As I said I was desperate. I decided to put all my patterns back in their folders before I took drastic action. As I put the pattern away I found several patterns that caught my eye. I put 6 patterns away and took out 4 different patterns. Now my problem is which of the 4 should I make. Baby socks, shamrock, Christmas ornament, or Mickey Mouse hat. Decisions decisions. ;*)


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

jinx said:


> That picture deserves a frame. By the way what do you have in your hand behind your back?


You know you're all thinking that it's a glass of wine!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I'm having aN awful time since Wednesday.During the night I started coughing a dry cough and felt my heart beating fast. Doctor said I should go to the heart doctor who wasn't I n but had a replacement. He put me on blood thinner and meds for high blood pressure. Other doctor gave me pill to stop cough and thermaflu. I've been so sick. If arterial,fibulation doesn't stop he might need to shock my heart to restore the rhythem which scares me. Blood thinner also scares me. Son has the cough and all. I think we got it from the sick lady at the eyeglass store. My chest has a crackling sound. Not been hungry and slept a lot maybe due to codein in the cough pill. Friend is going to get a heating pad and some things I need. Also her turkey soup.


I'm glad you are being cared for. Please try not to worry. Sending hugs and kisses.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I may as well wait to read another day because I think I have a fever and can't comprehend what I'm reading. My nose is soar and I'm fuLl of yuk. Have I complained enough?


No, keep going. It helps to moan, and we're here and care.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morningfrom a cloudy but mild Surrey. The flowers are poppiing up everywhere in the garden. Last night I wove some of my purchases from Friday. It's banana fibre yarn and recycled silk. Don't think I would like to knit with it as it does break easily but was fun to weave with.
> 
> Not much planned for today although I might have to have a look at the new crochet pattern I bought.
> 
> Happy Sunday xx


That makes a beautiful material. The colours are so clean.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It's taken me all morning to find this picture but this is Shirley and I in 1957!! We looked nothing alike then, she was much taller and skinny - and I wasn't!!


You were obviously meant to look alike. It didn't work, did it, until now. Cute kids.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I thought that too xx


Great minds think alike. I hope to see it in use in April.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

jinx said:


> Oh, what a beautiful weather we have been having. Warm temperatures with sunshine makes me want to dance and sing.
> I was desperate this a.m. I was seriously thinking of getting out my sock yarn and sock patterns. I do not like knitting socks.
> I could not come up with an idea what else to make. As I said I was desperate. I decided to put all my patterns back in their folders before I took drastic action. As I put the pattern away I found several patterns that caught my eye. I put 6 patterns away and took out 4 different patterns. Now my problem is which of the 4 should I make. Baby socks, shamrock, Christmas ornament, or Mickey Mouse hat. Decisions decisions. ;*)


I so recognise that scenario.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Just popped in after having cooked the last meal I am doing here. Treated ourselves and had lobster tail, mushroom and onion risotto. Only another 50 hours to go and we will be on our way to the airport. ????????. Yes I am getting desperate and am counting in hours. I really could stay here another 5 weeks and still be back in time for Wonderwool and Blackpool. It's boiling here today so back down to the beach and disappear under my umbrella for a couple of hours. Watch out sea here I come. Hope you are all having a peaceful Sunday. See you later. xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Little bird is home again. Her friend only called once tonight!!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Little bird is home again. Her friend only called once tonight!!!!


Perhaps she's playing too hard to get. X


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Oh, what a beautiful weather we have been having. Warm temperatures with sunshine makes me want to dance and sing.
> I was desperate this a.m. I was seriously thinking of getting out my sock yarn and sock patterns. I do not like knitting socks.
> I could not come up with an idea what else to make. As I said I was desperate. I decided to put all my patterns back in their folders before I took drastic action. As I put the pattern away I found several patterns that caught my eye. I put 6 patterns away and took out 4 different patterns. Now my problem is which of the 4 should I make. Baby socks, shamrock, Christmas ornament, or Mickey Mouse hat. Decisions decisions. ;*)


Well. St. Paddy's day s coming soon!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Just popped in after having cooked the last meal I am doing here. Treated ourselves and had lobster tail, mushroom and onion risotto. Only another 50 hours to go and we will be on our way to the airport. ????????. Yes I am getting desperate and am counting in hours. I really could stay here another 5 weeks and still be back in time for Wonderwool and Blackpool. It's boiling here today so back down to the beach and disappear under my umbrella for a couple of hours. Watch out sea here I come. Hope you are all having a peaceful Sunday. See you later. xx


Stretch it out as far as you can dear and enjoy but never forget that your knitting is waiting for you in mid-Wales!!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well. St. Paddy's day s coming soon!!


St Davids first though xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Well. St. Paddy's day s coming soon!!


Has that got any relevance to the weather? I know St. Swithin's day is said to have. xxxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> Oh, what a beautiful weather we have been having. Warm temperatures with sunshine makes me want to dance and sing.
> I was desperate this a.m. I was seriously thinking of getting out my sock yarn and sock patterns. I do not like knitting socks.
> I could not come up with an idea what else to make. As I said I was desperate. I decided to put all my patterns back in their folders before I took drastic action. As I put the pattern away I found several patterns that caught my eye. I put 6 patterns away and took out 4 different patterns. Now my problem is which of the 4 should I make. Baby socks, shamrock, Christmas ornament, or Mickey Mouse hat. Decisions decisions. ;*)


All of them :sm16:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I am getting awful slept till 1:30 today but I did only have four hours sleep then was awake for 3 hours and went back to sleep.......then went to the store and made dinner


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Sending you lots of love and healing hugs xx


You are appreciated. I'm so afraid of blood thinners and dread if they say I need to shock my heart to get it back in rhythm. My friend got me a heating pad and some food and another will pick us up submarine sandwiches tomorrow. I keep coughing even tho I take the pill to stop it and just keep making mucus. I'm so tired. My legs seem swollen and once in a while I feel like I'm not breathing naturally. Son is afraid he will be left with no one and I try to tell him I will be ok or he will be ok without me. It breaks my heart he is so worried. It all happened so suddenly...a nightmare.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> We are here if you need us. /try not to worry too much.


I'm very glad you are here. I'm complaining on and on. I have a doctor appointment with the heart doctor Wednesday. I lost hub and mom tho doctors did try so I'm not too confident with doctors.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morningfrom a cloudy but mild Surrey. The flowers are poppiing up everywhere in the garden. Last night I wove some of my purchases from Friday. It's banana fibre yarn and recycled silk. Don't think I would like to knit with it as it does break easily but was fun to weave with.
> 
> Not much planned for today although I might have to have a look at the new crochet pattern I bought.
> 
> Happy Sunday xx


Pretty piece.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> hope you soon feel better, I'm sure the turkey soup will help, very comforting. X


She brought enough for son and me. He loved his and I will have mine tomorrow. She is so nice and her home made soups are delicious. I hope it helps with the cold. I just keep making mucus on and on.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

jinx said:


> No. You sound like you are feeling awful. Hope sharing your story with us is somewhat helpful. Just do not share the germs. Sorry you are feeling so awful. Great you have a friend to help you out.


I'm very careful not to go near people if I am sick. Friend put the items in my car in my driveway and tho she said not to leave money til I'm better I had son put money for her. She is such a kind person. When she left son went out and brought in the items. I think I got this from a very sick lady at the eye doctor when son picked up his glasses. I wish I had stayed in the car. And son too. He is also sick.going on a week.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh bless you, you are on the same meds as me now for the fast heartbeat!! Feel better very soon dear, will be thinking of youxxxxxx


Is yours a blood thinner? I'm worried about taking it but have no choice. I hope you are well with it.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thanks Polly!! Mine came from from Ebay in China, very cheap, my sister's started off at £169 but was reduced three times in the sale, she got it for £35 but I beat that!! xxx


Both outfits look quite fine. Good you got a good price.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It's taken me all morning to find this picture but this is Shirley and I in 1957!! We looked nothing alike then, she was much taller and skinny - and I wasn't!!


Both darling tho not alike. Nice you have the picture and can find it. When I was thin I wanted to be heavier with cleavage. . Now I'm heavier and want to be thin....still no cleavage.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Me, too, Polly! xxxooo


Thank you. I'm trying to hang in there but not very confident.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> No, keep going. It helps to moan, and we're here and care.


I'm just tired of coughing and blowing... My nose is raw. Friend got petroleum jelly which helps nose not hurt. You all are so nice and I'm glad you will listen to my groaning. I think they called my heart problem arterial fibulation. Not the flu, he says its viral.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> That's a coincidence. I went to the optician yesterday. I don't need new glasses, but I was a bit shocked to be told I need a cataract op in my right eye now.


I'm expecting to have that done one day, and I hope it makes a big difference to my sight, I am getting a bit sick of needing to have a light on when I am trying to do things.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> In my garden....


I would post photos of my flowers and other plants, but the extreme temperature has taken its toll on some of them, and they now need to be nursed back to health again. The person who gave them to me, must have them in some sort of sheltered position, so I might need to put them under a tree! I always thought that geraniums, and palegoniums, liked the hot weather; perhaps they just don't like the temperatures in my yard!! ????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> That is the problem. I am always being told I'm too quiet for public speaking.


Well I think they are wrong, all one needs is a decent microphone, and even the quietest voice would be heard clearly; and I for one, love soft voices, they don't hurt my ears the way the louder, harsher voices do! ????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Had a lovely meal and my BIL paid for it all!! Was really nice to be with all the family for the
> 
> Beautiful photo of you both! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jinx said:


> Oh, I see. Every medication has so many side effects that sometimes the treatment is worse than the problem. I hear nothing about good things from people that have the procedure.


When mum had her cateracts fixed, she was amazed at the difference in her sight. She didn't need the glasses for everything any more, I think she only needed reading glasses after the replacement!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morningfrom a cloudy but mild Surrey. The flowers are poppiing up everywhere in the garden. Last night I wove some of my purchases from Friday. It's banana fibre yarn and recycled silk. Don't think I would like to knit with it as it does break easily but was fun to weave with.
> 
> Not much planned for today although I might have to have a look at the new crochet pattern I bought.
> 
> Happy Sunday xx


That looks very good, you will be able to make lots of different things with that, even bags .... if the fibre is strong enough for bags, that might be used to carry heavy items! xoxoxo


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I have never actually had a neck brace on, but I do know what you mean ...... even with a necklace, when I was able to wear them, I always wore one, where the pendant on it, sat about 2" from my neck, otherwise I feel like I am being choked. Clothing is the same, if it is touching my neck .... it doesn't get worn! But what I meant by the brace was that perhaps there is one that has most of the brace, that will hold it securely, but have an open front, and just a chin support, and the frame on the shoulders. I don't have a picture of the design, and I don't think my description is good enough for anyone else to visualise it; and there probably is nothing like it, anyway! ????????


I'm like that with pullover hoodies. I feel trapped unless there is a zipper front.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I'm having an awful time since Wednesday. During the night I started coughing a dry cough and felt my heart beating fast. Doctor said I should go to the heart doctor who wasn't in, but had a replacement. He put me on blood thinner and meds for high blood pressure. Other doctor gave me pill to stop cough and thermaflu. I've been so sick. If arterial fibulation doesn't stop he might need to shock my heart to restore the rhythm which scares me. Blood thinner also scares me. Son has the cough and all. I think we got it from the sick lady at the eyeglass store. My chest has a crackling sound. Not been hungry and slept a lot maybe due to codeine in the cough pill. Friend is going to get a heating pad and some things I need. Also her turkey soup





grandma susan said:


> We are here if you need us. Try not to worry too much.


I am in complete agreement with Susan, try not to worry too much, as that will just make you feel so much worse, and I also know that it is extremely difficult to stop worrying; but it is worth it if you are able to decrease the amount of stressful worrying. I also hope that the crackly chest sounds, and the dry cough don't last too long. Now that Spring its on its way, there should be some much nicer weather coming your way, Spring is the time I have all of the windows, that I can, open for as long as possible, so that *ALL* the (perceived) stale air from Winter, has been flushed out, and replaced by the beautifully scented, fresh Spring air.

The other thing that is happening here atm, is that the birds are singing, flitting and seemingly seeking out mates; and/ or raising babies - our weather has been all over the thermometer lately, and the animals aren't sure if they should be finding their mate, or feeding up big. Oh well, we are getting some beautiful bird song, on most days, I just hope the birds aren't mating yet, because it will be terrible for them, and the babies, if we have winter temperatures to match the summer ones.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> You were obviously born to it Judi!!! xxx


Well I was still a child (17) when I began, so I have a lot of what I learnt, just sitting in my brain, taking up space -and most of the stuff that I learnt to do, is now so out of date, that it would be classed as useless. ????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It's taken me all morning to find this picture but this is Shirley and I in 1957!! We looked nothing alike then, she was much taller and skinny - and I wasn't!!


Well I think that if you didn't have glasses on, the only difference I can see, is your smiles. You were both more similar than you thought.

People used to say that I was the image of my eldest sister, but I honestly think that was because I didn't have dark hair like my next sister. I have some features in common with all of my siblings, but I don't think I have a close resemblance to any one, except my mother :sm06: :sm16:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I am getting awful slept till 1:30 today but I did only have four hours sleep then was awake for 3 hours and went back to sleep.......then went to the store and made dinner


My sleep is all over the place too, and I usually wake at about 10:30 am, so am now averaging 7 hours sleep. I would like it better if I got that 7 hours a bit earlier in the night!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I'm very careful not to go near people if I am sick. Friend put the items in my car in my driveway and tho she said not to leave money til I'm better I had son put money for her. She is such a kind person. When she left son went out and brought in the items. I think I got this from a very sick lady at the eye doctor when son picked up his glasses. I wish I had stayed in the car. And son too. He is also sick.going on a week.


If the illness is viral, they usually last for around 10 days, so if you are resting up and taking something to stop/ease any joint or muscle pains; it shouldn't be much longer, before you both begin to feel better! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Just a little question ...... My cousin has asked if I can help her with a pattern, that our parents used to make school jumpers, when we were still at school. It is a simple, raglan sleeved, V-neck jumper, for size 8 to 12 child, in 8 ply. I haven't had a chance to look for this yet, but she has said that she searched on all of the knitting sites, and could not find a pattern that would suit. So ... do any of you lovely ladies have this style of pattern; that and would someone also be happy to email a copy to me. I am going to do some searching of my own, and will let you know if I do find what is required. Thanking everyone in advance. ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Just a little question ...... My cousin has asked if I can help her with a pattern, that our parents used to make school jumpers, when we were still at school. It is a simple, raglan sleeved, V-neck jumper, for size 8 to 12 child, in 8 ply. I haven't had a chance to look for this yet, but she has said that she searched on all of the knitting sites, and could not find a pattern that would suit. So ... do any of you lovely ladies have this style of pattern; that and would someone also be happy to email a copy to me. I am going to do some searching of my own, and will let you know if I do find what is required. Thanking everyone in advance. ???????????? xoxoxo


Hi Judi. I will have a look through my knitting magazines and see what I can come up with


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Today is a very IMPORTANT DAY!!!!!!!!!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR SUSAN
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!

With lots and lots of love on your special day. Hope you have a wonderful time xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from another grey day in Surrey, although they say the temperature may rise to 17c today.

Creative Chaos here this morning as welll as the family dropping in before they go into town and then they are coming back here for lunch.

Better go and get myself organized before everyone arrives

Happy Monday xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> St Davids first though xx


Yes but I don't think shamrock is used much on St David's Day!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Has that got any relevance to the weather? I know St. Swithin's day is said to have. xxxx


Erm...no.....it was in reply to jinx, who had a choice of things to knit, including a shamrock!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I am getting awful slept till 1:30 today but I did only have four hours sleep then was awake for 3 hours and went back to sleep.......then went to the store and made dinner


I'm honestly not going to ask you why you made dinner at the store! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: You'll catch up with your sleep soon, hope you're feeling better now dear! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> You are appreciated. I'm so afraid of blood thinners and dread if they say I need to shock my heart to get it back in rhythm. My friend got me a heating pad and some food and another will pick us up submarine sandwiches tomorrow. I keep coughing even tho I take the pill to stop it and just keep making mucus. I'm so tired. My legs seem swollen and once in a while I feel like I'm not breathing naturally. Son is afraid he will be left with no one and I try to tell him I will be ok or he will be ok without me. It breaks my heart he is so worried. It all happened so suddenly...a nightmare.


Polly darling, you're not going anywhere for a long time yet, please don't panic, you'll make things worse. I am on blood thinners and I'm absolutely fine. I've even had the occasional needle prick or paper cut and haven't bled any more than before I was taking them. Now, b r e a t h e !!!xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Both darling tho not alike. Nice you have the picture and can find it. When I was thin I wanted to be heavier with cleavage. . Now I'm heavier and want to be thin....still no cleavage.


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: !! I had my massive boobs reduced in 1977 and my sister said she wanted to be on the next operating table to get what was removed! She has a lot more than me now!!! :sm04: :sm04: :sm04: xxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

A very happy birthday Susan xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls. S and B today then up to DS's


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Is yours a blood thinner? I'm worried about taking it but have no choice. I hope you are well with it.


I take blood thinners too jolly. Youre going to be fine.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Today is a very IMPORTANT DAY!!!!!!!!!
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
> ...


 thankyou purple. We are going to DS's for a tea party.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I'm very glad you are here. I'm complaining on and on. I have a doctor appointment with the heart doctor Wednesday. I lost hub and mom tho doctors did try so I'm not too confident with doctors.


Try not to worry so much. Worrying and fretting adds additional stress on the body. Do you need another visit to the regular doctor to recheck your symptoms? Are you drinking water? Sending cyber hugs to help you through this rough patch.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from another grey day in Surrey, although they say the temperature may rise to 17c today.
> 
> Creative Chaos here this morning as welll as the family dropping in before they go into town and then they are coming back here for lunch.
> 
> ...


Morning. Sorry your day is gray. Hoping we continue having our sunshine. It is still pitch black outside. Sounds like you will have a busy and fun filled day. A good way to start the work week.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Erm...no.....it was in reply to jinx, who had a choice of things to knit, including a shamrock!! xxxxx


I will not be knitting St. David or a St. Swithin. I had to Google to see what they were. In fact I did not knit anything yesterday.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> thankyou purple. We are going to DS's for a tea party.


Party hearty. Enjoy yourself on this your special day. Happy Birthday.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Today is a very IMPORTANT DAY!!!!!!!!!
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
> ...


And from me too, have a wonderful day. xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Erm...no.....it was in reply to jinx, who had a choice of things to knit, including a shamrock!! xxxxx


Oh I see, obviously not with it again. xxxx :sm09: :sm09: :sm12:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> I'm honestly not going to ask you why you made dinner at the store! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: You'll catch up with your sleep soon, hope you're feeling better now dear! xxxxx


Oh dear. xxxx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning from my little corner of the world. I will be going to my knitting group at the Lys this a.m. I better get a project started so I have something to work on while I am there. Then again we do more talking than knitting.
My Grandson-in-law installed a new hard drive on my computer yesterday. I was going to purchase a new one, but he said as they get older they run slower and a new hard drive would make them run faster again. I am happy to say he was correct. Only $50.00 for the hard drive compared to the cost of a new computer. Yeah! I use to be able to knit a few stitches while the new topics loaded. It was really really slow.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Xiang said:


> Just a little question ...... My cousin has asked if I can help her with a pattern, that our parents used to make school jumpers, when we were still at school. It is a simple, raglan sleeved, V-neck jumper, for size 8 to 12 child, in 8 ply. I haven't had a chance to look for this yet, but she has said that she searched on all of the knitting sites, and could not find a pattern that would suit. So ... do any of you lovely ladies have this style of pattern; that and would someone also be happy to email a copy to me. I am going to do some searching of my own, and will let you know if I do find what is required. Thanking everyone in advance. ???????????? xoxoxo


I know I have one, I'll look it out for you.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

jinx said:


> Party hearty. Enjoy yourself on this your special day. Happy Birthday.


Thankyou Jinx and thankyou all my friends. Ive had a lovely morning.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Happy Monday everyone! Hope you enjoy whatever you are doing today. It's a beautiful sunny day here, how I wish it was warm enough to sit in the garden!! I am off to play at making buttonholes on my sewing machine, I have been altering a jacket for DD. Hugs to you all.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Happy birthday, lovely Susan and many happy returns!! Looking forward to seeing you in Blackpool!!! xxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. I will be going to my knitting group at the Lys this a.m. I better get a project started so I have something to work on while I am there. Then again we do more talking than knitting.
> My Grandson-in-law installed a new hard drive on my computer yesterday. I was going to purchase a new one, but he said as they get older they run slower and a new hard drive would make them run faster again. I am happy to say he was correct. Only $50.00 for the hard drive compared to the cost of a new computer. Yeah! I use to be able to knit a few stitches while the new topics loaded. It was really really slow.


How lovely to have your computer running well again!! My laptop needs a new battery but I dare not check how much they are!! :sm25: :sm19:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Have been to Zumba in the sunshine this morning, it really is a lovely day and very mild!! As my car has gone to the shop to have the wing mirror replaced, one of my Zumba buddies gave me a lift today. We stopped at another buddies house to pick her up as well and as I leapt out of the car to let her know we had arrived, I caught my foot in the shoulder strap of my bag and fell out the car!! Luckily, I have only grazed one knee but it stings!! Fortunately, in spite of the blood thinners, it didn't bleed.I am now going into the shower and that is going to smart!!! Have a good one everybody!! xxxxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Well I think they are wrong, all one needs is a decent microphone, and even the quietest voice would be heard clearly; and I for one, love soft voices, they don't hurt my ears the way the louder, harsher voices do! ????????


I'm talking about when there is no microphone available, as on that video.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> When mum had her cateracts fixed, she was amazed at the difference in her sight. She didn't need the glasses for everything any more, I think she only needed reading glasses after the replacement!


When they replace the lens they automatically use your prescription to shape it, so you don't need glasses as well.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> thankyou purple. We are going to DS's for a tea party.


I hope it a riotous affair. Happy birthday, darling girl. And have lots of fun at S and B as well.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Have been to Zumba in the sunshine this morning, it really is a lovely day and very mild!! As my car has gone to the shop to have the wing mirror replaced, one of my Zumba buddies gave me a lift today. We stopped at another buddies house to pick her up as well and as I leapt out of the car to let her know we had arrived, I caught my foot in the shoulder strap of my bag and fell out the car!! Luckily, I have only grazed one knee but it stings!! Fortunately, in spite of the blood thinners, it didn't bleed.I am now going into the shower and that is going to smart!!! Have a good one everybody!! xxxxxx


Did you go ahead with all the Zumba moves?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

It was sunny earlier but looks very dull here now. DS2 and I have another funeral this afternoon. Requested by County office, so we won't need to go to the wake. If the request comes through the funeral director we tend to get asked, and sometimes the family can be quite insistent.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Have been to Zumba in the sunshine this morning, it really is a lovely day and very mild!! As my car has gone to the shop to have the wing mirror replaced, one of my Zumba buddies gave me a lift today. We stopped at another buddies house to pick her up as well and as I leapt out of the car to let her know we had arrived, I caught my foot in the shoulder strap of my bag and fell out the car!! Luckily, I have only grazed one knee but it stings!! Fortunately, in spite of the blood thinners, it didn't bleed.I am now going into the shower and that is going to smart!!! Have a good one everybody!! xxxxxx


Now will you stop leaping about please. Take care of yourself x


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> It was sunny earlier but looks very dull here now. DS2 and I have another funeral this afternoon. Requested by County office, so we won't need to go to the wake. If the request comes through the funeral director we tend to get asked, and sometimes the family can be quite insistent.


I've put a second lot of washing into the machine on account of the lovely weather, first lot is dry :sm09:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> How lovely to have your computer running well again!! My laptop needs a new battery but I dare not check how much they are!! :sm25: :sm19:


I just got a new battery from Ebay. It was only $15.00. It holds a charge for only 2-3 hours. I may have paid more if I had paid attention to that feature.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Have been to Zumba in the sunshine this morning, it really is a lovely day and very mild!! As my car has gone to the shop to have the wing mirror replaced, one of my Zumba buddies gave me a lift today. We stopped at another buddies house to pick her up as well and as I leapt out of the car to let her know we had arrived, I caught my foot in the shoulder strap of my bag and fell out the car!! Luckily, I have only grazed one knee but it stings!! Fortunately, in spite of the blood thinners, it didn't bleed.I am now going into the shower and that is going to smart!!! Have a good one everybody!! xxxxxx


Oh sorry that happened. I worry about tripping over yarn. I try very hard to keep that from happening. Glad to hear you can leap. I had to give that up years ago. :sm16:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Did you go ahead with all the Zumba moves?


Yes, I did, it was fine except for any knee-bending, which I avoided!! Boy, did it sting in the shower but at least I know it's very clean now! Good job I had my thick Zumba treggings on or it might have been worse!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> It was sunny earlier but looks very dull here now. DS2 and I have another funeral this afternoon. Requested by County office, so we won't need to go to the wake. If the request comes through the funeral director we tend to get asked, and sometimes the family can be quite insistent.


You are very good to go, I'm sure it's of some comfort to the bereaved


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Now will you stop leaping about please. Take care of yourself x


My buddy didn't realise I had hurt myself and was laughing hysterically!! :sm04:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I've put a second lot of washing into the machine on account of the lovely weather, first lot is dry :sm09:


Half term?!! If it's as nice there as it is here, I'm sure you'll get it dry! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> I just got a new battery from Ebay. It was only $15.00. It holds a charge for only 2-3 hours. I may have paid more if I had paid attention to that feature.


Hmmm, still better than mine which is barely holding for an hour now, very annoying when it shut down as I was Skyping DS in NZ on Friday!! :sm14:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Right, I am going to carry on with my preemie knitting for the little chap and watch a couple of episodes of The Crown, catch you later!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Today is a very IMPORTANT DAY!!!!!!!!!
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
> ...


And a very Happy Birthday from me, too, Susan! I hope you are having a wonderful day! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Have been to Zumba in the sunshine this morning, it really is a lovely day and very mild!! As my car has gone to the shop to have the wing mirror replaced, one of my Zumba buddies gave me a lift today. We stopped at another buddies house to pick her up as well and as I leapt out of the car to let her know we had arrived, I caught my foot in the shoulder strap of my bag and fell out the car!! Luckily, I have only grazed one knee but it stings!! Fortunately, in spite of the blood thinners, it didn't bleed.I am now going into the shower and that is going to smart!!! Have a good one everybody!! xxxxxx


Ouch!!!! I hope it feels better soon. Sending you warm and healing hugs. xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I've missed being on here - but have just now emailed off the last of the big data project. Sure am glad that is done. Now on to do some organizing for the Knit-A-Palooza at the Tea Party group's annual gathering at Sam's (The Wren). It will be held from June 9-11th in Defiance, OH and would love to see any of you who could make it. The weather should be quite nice in early June - it's been nice here this weekend with nice sunshine and 70F degree temperatures.

I'll catch up during the week - just know I love you all. Hugs and prayers.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Ive been to S and B and they sang HB to me....then I got a card all signed. I'm having a wonderful day. thanks to you all.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Have been to Zumba in the sunshine this morning, it really is a lovely day and very mild!! As my car has gone to the shop to have the wing mirror replaced, one of my Zumba buddies gave me a lift today. We stopped at another buddies house to pick her up as well and as I leapt out of the car to let her know we had arrived, I caught my foot in the shoulder strap of my bag and fell out the car!! Luckily, I have only grazed one knee but it stings!! Fortunately, in spite of the blood thinners, it didn't bleed.I am now going into the shower and that is going to smart!!! Have a good one everybody!! xxxxxx


Sorry to hear you fell. Hope you are OK.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yes but I don't think shamrock is used much on St David's Day!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


Leeks and daffodils. I must have come in half way through a conversation. Put it down to a senior moment xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive been to S and B and they sang HB to me....then I got a card all signed. I'm having a wonderful day. thanks to you all.


You deserve it. Happy birthday again xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> thankyou purple. We are going to DS's for a tea party.


Jelly and icecream?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Ouch!!!! I hope it feels better soon. Sending you warm and healing hugs. xxxooo


What she said. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Had a lovely Chaotic morning, but very productive. Family came over, did their shopping and them came back for lunch. They've now gone off to do more shopping and I'm sitting down and having a cup of coffee before l start doing some crochet. X


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> My buddy didn't realise I had hurt myself and was laughing hysterically!! :sm04:


O-oh, but maybe you can laugh at it now?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Half term?!! If it's as nice there as it is here, I'm sure you'll get it dry! xxx


Yep, nice isn't it :sm08:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Susan.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive been to S and B and they sang HB to me....then I got a card all signed. I'm having a wonderful day. thanks to you all.


Enjoy all the attention you get, you deserve it :sm02:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> My buddy didn't realise I had hurt myself and was laughing hysterically!! :sm04:


I bet she felt bad. That is when she could stop laughing. Reminds me of the time Mr. Wonderful and I were canoeing. We tipped over right in front of our neighbors pier. She laughed until she was crying. When she quieted down I reminded her Mt. Wonderful could not swim. She was in the row boat in a second to pull him back to shore while I handled the canoe.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I've missed being on here - but have just now emailed off the last of the big data project. Sure am glad that is done. Now on to do some organizing for the Knit-A-Palooza at the Tea Party group's annual gathering at Sam's (The Wren). It will be held from June 9-11th in Defiance, OH and would love to see any of you who could make it. The weather should be quite nice in early June - it's been nice here this weekend with nice sunshine and 70F degree temperatures.
> 
> I'll catch up during the week - just know I love you all. Hugs and prayers.


Oh I wish, wish, wish I could be there but will be thinking of you all and remembering our visit, hope it all goes well Jeanette, keep us posted on the plans!! xxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Have been to Zumba in the sunshine this morning, it really is a lovely day and very mild!! As my car has gone to the shop to have the wing mirror replaced, one of my Zumba buddies gave me a lift today. We stopped at another buddies house to pick her up as well and as I leapt out of the car to let her know we had arrived, I caught my foot in the shoulder strap of my bag and fell out the car!! Luckily, I have only grazed one knee but it stings!! Fortunately, in spite of the blood thinners, it didn't bleed.I am now going into the shower and that is going to smart!!! Have a good one everybody!! xxxxxx


Whoops, poor you! Hope your knee is not too sore tonight.?


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy Birthday Susan. 
A lovely day here. Went to knitting group and crocheted some of the blanket I'm doing, just a large granny square. One of our ladies collects them and other items for an orphanage in Rumania. The items are taken and distributed by a church group she belongs to, so they do get to the intended recipients.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Whoops, poor you! Hope your knee is not too sore tonight.?


It stings a bit but looks worse than it is, thank you! It is lucky it didn't happen before Saturday as my dress was quite short and it would have showed!! xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

martina said:


> Happy Birthday Susan.
> A lovely day here. Went to knitting group and crocheted some of the blanket I'm doing, just a large granny square. One of our ladies collects them and other items for an orphanage in Rumania. The items are taken and distributed by a church group she belongs to, so they do get to the intended recipients.


Good on you girl!! I really intend to do some charity knitting at some point xxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I've missed being on here - but have just now emailed off the last of the big data project. Sure am glad that is done. Now on to do some organizing for the Knit-A-Palooza at the Tea Party group's annual gathering at Sam's (The Wren). It will be held from June 9-11th in Defiance, OH and would love to see any of you who could make it. The weather should be quite nice in early June - it's been nice here this weekend with nice sunshine and 70F degree temperatures.
> 
> I'll catch up during the week - just know I love you all. Hugs and prayers.


We've missed you! Glad you got that project out of the way. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> You deserve it. Happy birthday again xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Yes, you do! xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Happy birthday Susan I know it's almost over for you but I slept late again and then we went outside as it was almost 70F.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I'm honestly not going to ask you why you made dinner at the store! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: You'll catch up with your sleep soon, hope you're feeling better now dear! xxxxx


 :sm09: :sm09: I wanted a change and the freshest ingredients... :sm09:


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Whoops, poor you! Hope your knee is not too sore tonight.?


I hope you feel better. Considering how it happened you are lucky you didn't break a part. How do things happen so quickly? 
I can't get my doctor to call back..may be due to presidents holiday. So I'm coughing on and on hoping not to stress my rapid beating heart. I'm just a mucus machine. Friend wanted to bring us sandwiches and she also sent hard boiled eggs, crackers, citrus, lunch meat, cheddar. A magazine and a book on learning French which she had and I'd mentioned last week I wanted to learn from a highschool book because I'm slow at languages. I asked my friend who has a doctor brother if he could recommend a doctor for a second opinion. Her brother is a retired heart Doctor. I hope your foot mends quickly.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Would you tell me again what to do if a new connection thread starts? I don't want to lose you all.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive been to S and B and they sang HB to me....then I got a card all signed. I'm having a wonderful day. thanks to you all.


Happy Birthday to youuuuu...Happy Birthday to youuuuu...Happy Birthday dear Suusaaannnnn...Happy Birthday to yooooooouuuuu! So glad you had a fun day.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

I know it's a bit early as you are still 4 hours behind me but in case I forget or am too busy packing :sm13: Happy Birthday Pam have a good day, hope you've got a nice meal planned somewhere. xx


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I am in complete agreement with Susan, try not to worry too much, as that will just make you feel so much worse, and I also know that it is extremely difficult to stop worrying; but it is worth it if you are able to decrease the amount of stressful worrying. I also hope that the crackly chest sounds, and the dry cough don't last too long. Now that Spring its on its way, there should be some much nicer weather coming your way, Spring is the time I have all of the windows, that I can, open for as long as possible, so that *ALL* the (perceived) stale air from Winter, has been flushed out, and replaced by the beautifully scented, fresh Spring air.
> 
> The other thing that is happening here atm, is that the birds are singing, flitting and seemingly seeking out mates; and/ or raising babies - our weather has been all over the thermometer lately, and the animals aren't sure if they should be finding their mate, or feeding up big. Oh well, we are getting some beautiful bird song, on most days, I just hope the birds aren't mating yet, because it will be terrible for them, and the babies, if we have winter temperatures to match the summer ones.


Birds sound lovely. I think winter here will be here the rest of February, and March ..sometimes April is still messy. I've put a heating pad on my chest hoping to get relief. Two friends have colds and one has the fast heart beat. Odd both of us same problem. Dog just threw up...her nose drips once in a while but I can't take her to the vet because of my heart. She is strong and doesn't like people so I'm not able to handle her plus can't drive with the meds. Nothing is ever simple.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I know it's a bit early as you are still 4 hours behind me but in case I forget or am too busy packing :sm13: Happy Birthday Pam have a good day, hope you've got a nice meal planned somewhere. xx


Thank you, Barny! Since one of my favorite meals out is breakfast, that's what we'll be doing. Hopefully it will be dry in the morning and I'll be able to get a walk in first. Safe travels! xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you, Barny! Since one of my favorite meals out is breakfast, that's what we'll be doing. Hopefully it will be dry in the morning and I'll be able to get a walk in first. Safe travels! xxxooo


Happy birthday Pam! I hope you have a great day!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Would you tell me again what to do if a new connection thread starts? I don't want to lose you all.


Go up to the top and click "my posts" and just pick the most recent post and it will take you straight to the new thread.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Lundy I hope your knee feels better today!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

A very happy birthday Pam. Enjoy your walk and breakfast out.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Barney, is it today or Thursday that you travel? Safe journey x


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

A little bit of spring I found in the garden yesterday...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> A little bit of spring I found in the garden yesterday...


Gorgeous crocus, so lovely to see them popping up all over the place. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR PAM
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU


With lots and lots and lot of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a grey and damp, but still mild Surrey. Off out with the coven thi morning to a garden centre for coffee and a mooch round.

Barny safe travels an hope you don't feel too cold when you are back home.

June I hope your knee is ok today, mine was aching yesterday in sympathy.

Polly hope you start to feel better soon.

Happy Tuesday everyone xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I hope you feel better. Considering how it happened you are lucky you didn't break a part. How do things happen so quickly?
> I can't get my doctor to call back..may be due to presidents holiday. So I'm coughing on and on hoping not to stress my rapid beating heart. I'm just a mucus machine. Friend wanted to bring us sandwiches and she also sent hard boiled eggs, crackers, citrus, lunch meat, cheddar. A magazine and a book on learning French which she had and I'd mentioned last week I wanted to learn from a highschool book because I'm slow at languages. I asked my friend who has a doctor brother if he could recommend a doctor for a second opinion. Her brother is a retired heart Doctor. I hope your foot mends quickly.


Thanks dear, hope you are feeling better by the time you read this. Try and stay off anything with milk in it, that can increase mucus production. Glad your friend is looking after you, a friend indeed! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you, Barny! Since one of my favorite meals out is breakfast, that's what we'll be doing. Hopefully it will be dry in the morning and I'll be able to get a walk in first. Safe travels! xxxooo


....and a very HAPPY BIRTHDAY to my dear friend Pam xxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Lundy I hope your knee feels better today!


Thanks dear, it only stings in the shower!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> A little bit of spring I found in the garden yesterday...


That's beautiful Becca, going to pinch that!! xxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

good morning girls and HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO PAM. XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX Have a wonderful day . I had a brilliant day yesterday, thankyou everyone. Its sunny again today and I'm off to the over 60's later.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> good morning girls and HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO PAM. XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX Have a wonderful day . I had a brilliant day yesterday, thankyou everyone. Its sunny again today and I'm off to the over 60's later.


Have a good day Susan!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

lifeline said:


> Barney, is it today or Thursday that you travel? Safe journey x


Unfortunately today. Not leaving until 3.30 so planned a morning on the beach then shower and pack to be out of the room by 2. Have just woken up and it is pouring with rain, hope it will clear up soon although it is not looking too good. xx????


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you, Barny! Since one of my favorite meals out is breakfast, that's what we'll be doing. Hopefully it will be dry in the morning and I'll be able to get a walk in first. Safe travels! xxxooo


Happy Birthday! Breakfast outs sounds like the beginning to a great day.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

lifeline said:


> A little bit of spring I found in the garden yesterday...


I envy you having all the beauty in your garden already. It will be weeks before we see anything like that.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and damp, but still mild Surrey. Off out with the coven thi morning to a garden centre for coffee and a mooch round.
> 
> Barny safe travels an hope you don't feel too cold when you are back home.
> 
> ...


Morning. I hope you enjoy your mooch and coffee.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> good morning girls and HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO PAM. XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX Have a wonderful day . I had a brilliant day yesterday, thankyou everyone. Its sunny again today and I'm off to the over 60's later.


Morning Susan. Enjoy your sunny day and your outing to over 60's.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Unfortunately today. Not leaving until 3.30 so planned a morning on the beach then shower and pack to be out of the room by 2. Have just woken up and it is pouring with rain, hope it will clear up soon although it is not looking too good. xx????


Ah, the party is over. The sky is crying because you need to leave. :sm13:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning from my little corner of the world. We are promised sunshine and warm temperatures again today. I had a fantastic day yesterday. I enjoyed my knitting group. Had to hurry home as grandson called and ask if I would sew a button on his shirt. He was packing for his deployment. Grandson came and I showed him how to sew on a button. We got to have a nice one on one visit with him before he left the states. A lot of hugs and I love you's.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:39 am EST and 0'C (32'f). It was over 10'C (50'F) all weekend and yesterday, which was Family Day. People were walking around without winter coats and wearing shorts. (OK, I think the shorts may have been a little extreme, but it was nice to ditch the winter coat and just wear a light jacket)

Mum and I started Family Day by going to her favourite breakfast place. We had lovely omelettes and home fries. Then last evening, my BIL treated us to an italian dinner at a restaurant in Bowmanville. Their house is finished renovations and they are starting to stage it for sale. They've started looking for a new home and are shocked at the housing prices right now. Housing prices have doubled just to the west of me, which is the area where they are looking. They are trying to find a house closer to where my sister works, but it doesn't look like they will be able to afford moving closer to Toronto, even it their house is worth more too now.

On the knitting front, I got my Ice Fairy Wing http://www.ravelry.com/projects/nitz8catz/silverwing finished, and my tribute to the "ice fairy" seemed to have worked as DD and I will finally be able to go to Knit Night tonight.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you, Barny! Since one of my favorite meals out is breakfast, that's what we'll be doing. Hopefully it will be dry in the morning and I'll be able to get a walk in first. Safe travels! xxxooo


Hope you have a fantastic birthday!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. We are promised sunshine and warm temperatures again today. I had a fantastic day yesterday. I enjoyed my knitting group. Had to hurry home as grandson called and ask if I would sew a button on his shirt. He was packing for his deployment. Grandson came and I showed him how to sew on a button. We got to have a nice one on one visit with him before he left the states. A lot of hugs and I love you's.


That wonderful that you had a good time together before he left.
And I'm sure your sewing lesson will serve him well.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> I envy you having all the beauty in your garden already. It will be weeks before we see anything like that.


But the snow is melting fast. Would I "jinx" anything if I said I think we're going to have an early spring? I know there will probably be another snow storm yet, but the bushes have buds on them already.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jinx said:


> I envy you having all the beauty in your garden already. It will be weeks before we see anything like that.


It's been so mild here though I keep checking my flower beds.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Unfortunately today. Not leaving until 3.30 so planned a morning on the beach then shower and pack to be out of the room by 2. Have just woken up and it is pouring with rain, hope it will clear up soon although it is not looking too good. xx????


Raining while you are waiting to leave it not great. I hope you still have a pleasant last vacation day.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> good morning girls and HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO PAM. XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX Have a wonderful day . I had a brilliant day yesterday, thankyou everyone. Its sunny again today and I'm off to the over 60's later.


Happy birthday to PAM, 
and belated happy birthday to you Susan. I'm glad you had a great birthday.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thanks dear, it only stings in the shower!!! xxx


Can you wrap some plastic wrap around it before you go in? I remember my brother taping a garbage bag around his knee when he had surgery on it, so he could take a shower.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> That wonderful that you had a good time together before he left.
> And I'm sure your sewing lesson will serve him well.


He surprised me. The shirt needed ironing badly. I was going to search out my iron. He said not to bother, the hotel will have an iron and he irons the shirts the day he wears them because they only get crushed in his duffle bag. I was amazed he knew how to iron.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and damp, but still mild Surrey. Off out with the coven thi morning to a garden centre for coffee and a mooch round.
> 
> Barny safe travels an hope you don't feel too cold when you are back home.
> 
> ...


Your garden centre is great. Have a good time.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR PAM
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
> ...


You sang it better than I could say it. :sm01:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> But the snow is melting fast. Would I "jinx" anything if I said I think we're going to have an early spring? I know there will probably be another snow storm yet, but the bushes have buds on them already.


All our snow is gone. I, myself, cannot say it because that would be sure to jinx it.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Unfortunately today. Not leaving until 3.30 so planned a morning on the beach then shower and pack to be out of the room by 2. Have just woken up and it is pouring with rain, hope it will clear up soon although it is not looking too good. xx????


Have a safe and pleasant journey home dear, see you on the other side!! Xxxx ????


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> A little bit of spring I found in the garden yesterday...


Pretty.
I have a hyacinth in a pot. Does that count?I have a few grape hyacinths in the front garden but that is where the snow is deepest so they don't usually show up until late April.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. We are promised sunshine and warm temperatures again today. I had a fantastic day yesterday. I enjoyed my knitting group. Had to hurry home as grandson called and ask if I would sew a button on his shirt. He was packing for his deployment. Grandson came and I showed him how to sew on a button. We got to have a nice one on one visit with him before he left the states. A lot of hugs and I love you's.


Aw, makes me wonder if he pulled the button off so he had you to himself for a while!! You will miss each other :sm13: xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you, Barny! Since one of my favorite meals out is breakfast, that's what we'll be doing. Hopefully it will be dry in the morning and I'll be able to get a walk in first. Safe travels! xxxooo


I wish you a sunny special day.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It's been so mild here though I keep checking my flower beds.


Me too! The narsissi are popping up all over the place but no sign of the crocuses!!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Birds sound lovely. I think winter here will be here the rest of February, and March ..sometimes April is still messy. I've put a heating pad on my chest hoping to get relief. Two friends have colds and one has the fast heart beat. Odd both of us same problem. Dog just threw up...her nose drips once in a while but I can't take her to the vet because of my heart. She is strong and doesn't like people so I'm not able to handle her plus can't drive with the meds. Nothing is ever simple.


Better out than in. Dogs throw up because something irritated their stomach, (and usually because they ate grass while they were outside). Have your son check her out, but I'm sure the dog is doing better than you are at the moment. Get better soon, Polly.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Would you tell me again what to do if a new connection thread starts? I don't want to lose you all.


You don't need to worry about that for about another 100 pages. Admin has been letting us gather a few pages before cutting us off.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Happy birthday Susan I know it's almost over for you but I slept late again and then we went outside as it was almost 70F.


Isn't this lovely weather for February.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It stings a bit but looks worse than it is, thank you! It is lucky it didn't happen before Saturday as my dress was quite short and it would have showed!! xx


I hope you heal quickly. Watch that sneaky purse strap from now one.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I need to go now. I think I'm on late shift, but I'm not sure. I'm taking my knitting with me, so if I am on late shift, I can go knit in the cafeteria for an hour.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Can you wrap some plastic wrap around it before you go in? I remember my brother taping a garbage bag around his knee when he had surgery on it, so he could take a shower.


That's a great idea but if it stings, it feels like it's keeping it clean and helping to heal it, I'm, probably talking rubbish!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> He surprised me. The shirt needed ironing badly. I was going to search out my iron. He said not to bother, the hotel will have an iron and he irons the shirts the day he wears them because they only get crushed in his duffle bag. I was amazed he knew how to iron.


A case of having to by the sound of it!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Isn't this lovely weather for February.


Glorious but not sunny here today! :sm25:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Me too! The narsissi are popping up all over the place but no sign of the crocuses!!


We have nothing yet--how's the knee?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We have nothing yet--how's the knee?


Fine thanks dear, causing me no problems, just looks horrible!! Xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Unfortunately today. Not leaving until 3.30 so planned a morning on the beach then shower and pack to be out of the room by 2. Have just woken up and it is pouring with rain, hope it will clear up soon although it is not looking too good. xx????


It might be easier to take your self away in the rain, but it will mean you don't get a last go on the beach.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

jinx said:


> I envy you having all the beauty in your garden already. It will be weeks before we see anything like that.


I think it's unusually early for here to, but we are having unusually warm weather coming from the Caribbean


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:39 am EST and 0'C (32'f). It was over 10'C (50'F) all weekend and yesterday, which was Family Day. People were walking around without winter coats and wearing shorts. (OK, I think the shorts may have been a little extreme, but it was nice to ditch the winter coat and just wear a light jacket)
> 
> Mum and I started Family Day by going to her favourite breakfast place. We had lovely omelettes and home fries. Then last evening, my BIL treated us to an italian dinner at a restaurant in Bowmanville. Their house is finished renovations and they are starting to stage it for sale. They've started looking for a new home and are shocked at the housing prices right now. Housing prices have doubled just to the west of me, which is the area where they are looking. They are trying to find a house closer to where my sister works, but it doesn't look like they will be able to afford moving closer to Toronto, even it their house is worth more too now.
> 
> On the knitting front, I got my Ice Fairy Wing http://www.ravelry.com/projects/nitz8catz/silverwing finished, and my tribute to the "ice fairy" seemed to have worked as DD and I will finally be able to go to Knit Night tonight.


Your Ice Fairy Wing looks lovely


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Pretty.
> I have a hyacinth in a pot. Does that count?I have a few grape hyacinths in the front garden but that is where the snow is deepest so they don't usually show up until late April.


Of course it counts. Any flowers to brighten up your day count


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Fine thanks dear, causing me no problems, just looks horrible!! Xx


Glad there's no discomfort.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Isn't this lovely weather for February.


YES Hm. I wonder if there is a bit of global warming going on. Every year our winters get milder and milder with less snow.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Fine thanks dear, causing me no problems, just looks horrible!! Xx


I am glad there is no problems. BTW have you ever seen a knee that looks cute? Well, besides chubby baby knees.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Happy birthday Pam! I hope you have a great day!


Thank you, Lisa! xxxooo :sm02:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> A very happy birthday Pam. Enjoy your walk and breakfast out.


Thank you, Rebecca! It looks dry out right now, so will be heading out in about 15 minutes when it's a little more daylight. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR PAM
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
> ...


Thank you, thank you! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> ....and a very HAPPY BIRTHDAY to my dear friend Pam xxxxxxxx


Thank you, too! You are all so wonderful and I thank you all for my birthday greetings! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That's beautiful Becca, going to pinch that!! xxxx


Ditto from me, Rebecca. Great to see those signs of spring. We're setting a record here as the wettest February. :sm03: Dry this morning, though (for now). xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> good morning girls and HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO PAM. XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX Have a wonderful day . I had a brilliant day yesterday, thankyou everyone. Its sunny again today and I'm off to the over 60's later.


Thank you, Susan, and I'm so glad you had a wonderful day yesterday!!! Enjoy your over 60's today. I hope you do well! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Unfortunately today. Not leaving until 3.30 so planned a morning on the beach then shower and pack to be out of the room by 2. Have just woken up and it is pouring with rain, hope it will clear up soon although it is not looking too good. xx????


That's not a great way to end the trip! I hope you get a little sunshine before you go. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jinx said:


> Happy Birthday! Breakfast outs sounds like the beginning to a great day.


Thank you, Jinx! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:39 am EST and 0'C (32'f). It was over 10'C (50'F) all weekend and yesterday, which was Family Day. People were walking around without winter coats and wearing shorts. (OK, I think the shorts may have been a little extreme, but it was nice to ditch the winter coat and just wear a light jacket)
> 
> Mum and I started Family Day by going to her favourite breakfast place. We had lovely omelettes and home fries. Then last evening, my BIL treated us to an italian dinner at a restaurant in Bowmanville. Their house is finished renovations and they are starting to stage it for sale. They've started looking for a new home and are shocked at the housing prices right now. Housing prices have doubled just to the west of me, which is the area where they are looking. They are trying to find a house closer to where my sister works, but it doesn't look like they will be able to afford moving closer to Toronto, even it their house is worth more too now.
> 
> On the knitting front, I got my Ice Fairy Wing http://www.ravelry.com/projects/nitz8catz/silverwing finished, and my tribute to the "ice fairy" seemed to have worked as DD and I will finally be able to go to Knit Night tonight.


It's lovely, Nitzi! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hope you have a fantastic birthday!


Thank you, Jeanette! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Happy birthday to PAM,
> and belated happy birthday to you Susan. I'm glad you had a great birthday.


Thank you, Nitzi!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> You sang it better than I could say it. :sm01:


Thank you!! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Have a safe and pleasant journey home dear, see you on the other side!! Xxxx ????


Thank you, it is 11.30 and the sun is trying to come out, although not very hard. It's too late to go one the beach now so are now packed and waiting for lunch time so we can have our bacon butties. xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Thank you, it is 11.30 and the sun is trying to come out, although not very hard. It's too late to go one the beach now so are now packed and waiting for lunch time so we can have our bacon butties. xxxx


Have to fuel up for your travels. Get home safely.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Thank you, it is 11.30 and the sun is trying to come out, although not very hard. It's too late to go one the beach now so are now packed and waiting for lunch time so we can have our bacon butties. xxxx


Sorry your last day wasn't cooperating with you and have a safe trip home!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I hope you all are having a wonderful day wherever you are at in it!!

Love and Hugs 
Binky


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I hope you all are having a wonderful day wherever you are at in it!!
> 
> Love and Hugs
> Binky


Thanks, having coffee with DH. We've been busy sorting out bedrooms, getting rid of stuff, it's liberating :sm24:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I went to the over 60's and won.......$11, box of cadbury mini rolls and a pkt of Rington chocolate biscuits......mmmmmmmmmmm. The staff are here today and my window cleaner.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I went to the over 60's and won.......$11, box of cadbury mini rolls and a pkt of Rington chocolate biscuits......mmmmmmmmmmm. The staff are here today and my window cleaner.


You did very well today, a belated birthday bonanza!! Xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Thanks, having coffee with DH. We've been busy sorting out bedrooms, getting rid of stuff, it's liberating :sm24:


I really need to start doing that! Well done. :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I went to the over 60's and won.......$11, box of cadbury mini rolls and a pkt of Rington chocolate biscuits......mmmmmmmmmmm. The staff are here today and my window cleaner.


Well done on the winnings and the cleaning. Bonus day! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> You are very good to go, I'm sure it's of some comfort to the bereaved


It was a very sad funeral; only ten people there plus Mel and me, a bugler, an RBL motorbike outrider and the Padre. I find that the smaller the funeral the greater the grief afterwards.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> It was a very sad funeral; only ten people there plus Mel and me, a bugler, an RBL motorbike outrider and the Padre. I find that the smaller the funeral the greater the grief afterwards.


Glad you were there.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I went to the over 60's and won.......$11, box of cadbury mini rolls and a pkt of Rington chocolate biscuits......mmmmmmmmmmm. The staff are here today and my window cleaner.


Excellent day :sm24:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I really need to start doing that! Well done. :sm24: xxxooo


It's been a l o n g time coming....

Anyway you don't want to be doing that kind of stuff today, concentrate on being spoiled :sm02:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Glad you were there.


Me, too, Janet. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> It's been a l o n g time coming....
> 
> Anyway you don't want to be doing that kind of stuff today, concentrate on being spoiled :sm02:


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> It was a very sad funeral; only ten people there plus Mel and me, a bugler, an RBL motorbike outrider and the Padre. I find that the smaller the funeral the greater the grief afterwards.


Then thank goodness you _were_ all there to pay your respects. xxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:39 am EST and 0'C (32'f). It was over 10'C (50'F) all weekend and yesterday, which was Family Day. People were walking around without winter coats and wearing shorts. (OK, I think the shorts may have been a little extreme, but it was nice to ditch the winter coat and just wear a light jacket)
> 
> Mum and I started Family Day by going to her favourite breakfast place. We had lovely omelettes and home fries. Then last evening, my BIL treated us to an italian dinner at a restaurant in Bowmanville. Their house is finished renovations and they are starting to stage it for sale. They've started looking for a new home and are shocked at the housing prices right now. Housing prices have doubled just to the west of me, which is the area where they are looking. They are trying to find a house closer to where my sister works, but it doesn't look like they will be able to afford moving closer to Toronto, even it their house is worth more too now.
> 
> On the knitting front, I got my Ice Fairy Wing http://www.ravelry.com/projects/nitz8catz/silverwing finished, and my tribute to the "ice fairy" seemed to have worked as DD and I will finally be able to go to Knit Night tonight.


I love that shawl, haven't seen it before, another one to go on the list. Did you use 3 ply yarn? Yours is such a nice colour


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

I know I'm late on here today but just wanted to wish Pam a very happy birthday, lots of love xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I know I'm late on here today but just wanted to wish Pam a very happy birthday, lots of love xx


Thank you, Chris! xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Barn-dweller said:


> Thank you, it is 11.30 and the sun is trying to come out, although not very hard. It's too late to go one the beach now so are now packed and waiting for lunch time so we can have our bacon butties. xxxx


Safe journey.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> It was a very sad funeral; only ten people there plus Mel and me, a bugler, an RBL motorbike outrider and the Padre. I find that the smaller the funeral the greater the grief afterwards.


I so agree about small funerals. My elderly cousin died last year & there were only 8 of us, all family, there were no friends. I found it so so sad. I'm glad that you could be there for your friend.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi everyone, I went to my Tuesday group thus morning, fun with the 80 years olds! The stories they tell. It's very warm this evening here, hope it continues tomorrow. Hugs to you all. Xx


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

I've not caught up all the way yet. .

Saxy, I'm not sure, it could be a month or two or it could be two weeks. 
I promise to tell you all as soon as I find out. 
GSusan I love hearing about your little bird ! And the way you tell it is so wonderful. 
June I love the photo of you and sis happy late birthday. 
Saxy sorry to hear you have to have surgery to. I'll be thinking of you while you do. ..


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I'm talking about when there is no microphone available, as on that video.


Oh, ok ????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hi Judi. I will have a look through my knitting magazines and see what I can come up with


Thanks Rebecca xoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Today is a very IMPORTANT DAY!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
> ...




Susan .... sorry this a bit late .... but I hope you had a wonderful day! ????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I know I have one, I'll look it out for you.


Thanks Chris xoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> When they replace the lens they automatically use your prescription to shape it, so you don't need glasses as well.


Aahhh ....... I have always wondered how that worked; but I did wonder how people didn't need their glasses any more, because I knew that the replaced lens can't adjust to improve the sight, I never even considered that the persons lens presciption would be used perhaps I will try and get my cataracts replaced sooner, rather than later! ????????????


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Thanks, having coffee with DH. We've been busy sorting out bedrooms, getting rid of stuff, it's liberating :sm24:


That is I cleaned out DD's room not to long ago.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls. Today is our wedding anniversary. 48 yrs, Im not adding a comment. We are going up ds's later for a takeaway. DH is taking DG1 for a driving lesson today.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. Today is our wedding anniversary. 48 yrs, Im not adding a comment. We are going up ds's later for a takeaway. DH is taking DG1 for a driving lesson today.


Happy anniversary to you both x


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Susan .... sorry this a bit late .... but I hope you had a wonderful day! ????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


thanks judi.. I had a lovely day. Good from start to finish.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from cloudy Surrey, although it is still quite mild.

Had a great time with the coven yesterday, we spent two and a half hours having coffee in the garden centre. Spent the afternoon doing some crochet.

Not sure what I am doing today, but it mght involve yarn somewhere along the line. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Happy anniversary Susan and Albert. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Happy anniversary Susan and Albert. xx


...and from me dear, you hang in there!! Mrs P and I both have our 49th this year, big one next year but it will pass unnoticed in this house! :sm16: :sm22: :sm14: xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

I forgot to say that we went to see Hidden Numbers yesterday, the film about the black girls that had brilliant minds and were working at Langley to get John Glenn up into space. It was based on a true story and was very well done, worth a watch if you catch on TV! We had lunch before the film and I suggested trying this fancy little place that hasn't been open very long.Can't deny the food was delicious but very, s l o w service and also very expensive, DH's face was a picture when he got the bill. Don't worry, I paid my share!! 

I am out to a friend's house this afternoon but plan to finish of my baby knitting first. Catch you all later, have a good one all!! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. Today is our wedding anniversary. 48 yrs, Im not adding a comment. We are going up ds's later for a takeaway. DH is taking DG1 for a driving lesson today.


Happy Anniversary!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from cloudy Surrey, although it is still quite mild.
> 
> Had a great time with the coven yesterday, we spent two and a half hours having coffee in the garden centre. Spent the afternoon doing some crochet.
> 
> Not sure what I am doing today, but it might involve yarn somewhere along the line. xx


Morning. It sounds like yesterday was a rough day for you. Hope today is easier for you. :sm11:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I forgot to say that we went to see Hidden Numbers yesterday, the film about the black girls that had brilliant minds and were working at Langley to get John Glenn up into space. It was based on a true story and was very well done, worth a watch if you catch on TV! We had lunch before the film and I suggested trying this fancy little place that hasn't been open very long.Can't deny the food was delicious but very, s l o w service and also very expensive, DH's face was a picture when he got the bill. Don't worry, I paid my share!!
> 
> I am out to a friend's house this afternoon but plan to finish of my baby knitting first. Catch you all later, have a good one all!! xxxxxxxxx


Morning June. It seems so long ago when we started space travel. Each launch was covered for days on television. Now it is hardly mentioned. How times change.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning June. It seems so long ago when we started space travel. Each launch was covered for days on television. Now it is hardly mentioned. How times change.


Good morning Jinx!! Yes indeed, and it almost seems like every country in the world is considering launching something now!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Well that was weird. Mrs P just rang me to ask me something and while we were talking, a parcel arrived at her door, which just happened to be her birthday gift from me!! I made her unwrap it while she was on speaker phone, I think she liked it!!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well that was weird. Mrs P just rang me to ask me something and while we were talking, a parcel arrived at her door, which just happened to be her birthday gift from me!! I made her unwrap it while she was on speaker phone, I think she liked it!!


What perfect timing.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning. It sounds like yesterday was a rough day for you. Hope today is easier for you. :sm11:


Really rough, I got spoilt rotten.xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well that was weird. Mrs P just rang me to ask me something and while we were talking, a parcel arrived at her door, which just happened to be her birthday gift from me!! I made her unwrap it while she was on speaker phone, I think she liked it!!


I love, love, love it, thank you so much. Just perfect xxxxxxxxxlove you loads xxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> What perfect timing.


It was and so nice to be talking to her while I unwrapped it. It is a beautiful photo frame for photos of my grandchildren. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Ok, I'm off now, think we might be going to an antique shop this morning. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Ok, I'm off now, think we might be going to an antique shop this morning. xx


More presents?!! Xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:50 am EST and 4'C (39'F). It's foggy out.
DD and I made it to Knit Night last night. None of the other regulars showed up, but we had a good time yakking with the ones who were there. The owner was also having a mini lesson on cables for a Knit-a-long that starts this weekend.
I managed to delete my Counter app from my iPad last night. I need to learn how to use this iPad.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning June. It seems so long ago when we started space travel. Each launch was covered for days on television. Now it is hardly mentioned. How times change.


I remember standing in our backyard in Florida to watch one of the first space shuttles take off.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Happy anniversary Susan and Albert. xx


I'll echo that.
Happy anniversary. Have a wonderful day,.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:50 am EST and 4'C (39'F). It's foggy out.
> DD and I made it to Knit Night last night. None of the other regulars showed up, but we had a good time yakking with the ones who were there. The owner was also having a mini lesson on cables for a Knit-a-long that starts this weekend.
> I managed to delete my Counter app from my iPad last night. I need to learn how to use this iPad.


So glad you finally got to Knit Night, it must have felt like a lovely treat!! I assume your Counter App counts your rows? Sounds good but I prefer the old fashioned approach!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I remember standing in our backyard in Florida to watch one of the first space shuttles take off.


Wow, that must have been a sight to see, we only got it on B&W TV!!


----------

